# Spyware virus via email. NEED HELP!



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

I was checking my email account on my dad's PC (it's running on Windows XP Professional) and unfortunately clicked on a message I thought was from someone I knew (the sender's name was MIGUEL T and the message appeared to be an invite to a social network group called blackplanet.com). Well, before I knew it, the trial version of Internet Security 2010 came popping up with warnings of a virus detected and started doing a scan (it found over 10 viruses, one of them I remember was named Trojan). Unfortunely, I couldn't use the program to get rid of the virus(es) because it was only trial version (I don't have the $49.95 to get the full version). Then, all of a sudden, the background screensaver image (blue sky, rolling green hills) disappeared, leaving this all green background (the files on the desktop where still in place) and then a black rectangled appeared with a message of the computer being infected with a virus. The steps I then took are as follows:

* I ran a scan using Norton Antivirus Corporate Edition, which when it was completed, did not state any virus found (but when I restarted the computer [a few times], it pops up with a message stating that two viruses Hacktool.rootkit and worm.win32.netsky have been detected and quarantined). After running the scan, the computer does not start as usual (as I mentioned above, it still opens with the green background and warning messages).

* The second scan I ran was using an antivirus program called webroot for MSN, which picked up some viruses and also quarantined them (with no removal...I guessing the antivirus programs I have available don't have the capability to remove these annoying viruses).

I went online to research and tried to do the whole Safe Mode stuff (which the computer is currently running in), but ran into problems (i.e. there was one forum that stated to run in Safe Mode and click on *Start* and select *Run * and type in the word *regedit* and click okay [along with some other confusing steps], which then a warning would appear stating the file was infected...) and messages popping up stating that the file is infected and can't run (which I'm worried that these viruses have completely damaged the system).

I'm very angry that someone would send me this virus and I'm completely over my head in how to deal with this problem (so many names of viruses and the online help forums are just as confusing...yes I am a layman and need simple instructions) and hoping what I've provided can help a little in asistance.

As I mentioned, the computer is running now in Safe Mode and I'm thinking to run a Norton Antivirus scan again, this time changing the Realtime configurations to delect the infected file and see what happens. My other option is to take the computer to a repair shop and have them figure it out. But, I'm REALLY hoping I can figure this out on my own without coming out of pocket. Either way, my dad is going to kill  me and any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy

Are you still having this problem? If so, do the following, with Safe mode with Networking:

Download *TFC by OldTimer* to your desktop

 Please double-click *TFC.exe* to run it. (*Note:* If you are running on Vista, right-click on the file and choose *Run As Administrator*).
It *will close all programs* when run, so make sure you have *saved all your work* before you begin.
Click the *Start* button to begin the process. Depending on how often you clean temp files, execution time should be anywhere from a few seconds to a minute or two. *Let it run uninterrupted to completion*. 
Once it's finished it should *reboot your machine*. If it does not, please *manually reboot the machine* yourself to ensure a complete clean.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here* or *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*.
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Copy&Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly.*

*Download and scan with* *SUPERAntiSpyware* Free for Home Users
Double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware.exe* and use the default settings for installation.
An icon will be created on your desktop. Double-click that icon to launch the program.
If asked to update the program definitions, click "*Yes*". If not, update the definitions before scanning by selecting "*Check for Updates*". (_If you encounter any problems while downloading the updates, manually download and unzip them from here._)
Under "*Configuration and Preferences*", click the *Preferences* button.
Click the *Scanning Control* tab.
Under *Scanner Options* make sure the following are checked _(leave all others unchecked)_:
_Close browsers before scanning._
_Scan for tracking cookies._
_Terminate memory threats before quarantining._

Click the "*Close*" button to leave the control center screen.
Back on the main screen, under "*Scan for Harmful Software*" click *Scan your computer*.
On the left, make sure you check *C:\Fixed Drive*.
On the right, under "*Complete Scan*", choose *Perform Complete Scan*.
Click "*Next*" to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
After the scan is complete, a Scan Summary box will appear with potentially harmful items that were detected. Click "*OK*".
Make sure everything has a checkmark next to it and click "*Next*".
A notification will appear that "_Quarantine and Removal is Complete_". Click "*OK*" and then click the "*Finish*" button to return to the main menu.
If asked if you want to reboot, click "*Yes*".
To retrieve the removal information after reboot, launch SUPERAntispyware again.
_Click *Preferences*, then click the *Statistics/Logs* tab._
_Under Scanner Logs, double-click *SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log*._
_If there are several logs, click the current dated log and press *View log*. A text file will open in your default text editor._
_Please copy and paste the Scan Log results in your next reply._

Click *Close* to exit the program.

*We Need to check for Rootkits with RootRepeal*

Download RootRepeal from the following location and save it to your desktop.
*Zip Mirrors (Recommended)*
Primary Mirror
Secondary Mirror
Secondary Mirror

*Rar Mirrors* - Only if you know what a RAR is and can extract it.
Primary Mirror
Secondary Mirror
Secondary Mirror


Extract RootRepeal.exe from the archive.
Open







on your desktop.
Click the







tab.
Click the







button.
Check all seven boxes:








Push Ok
Check the box for your main system drive (Usually C, and press Ok.
Allow RootRepeal to run a scan of your system. This may take some time.
Once the scan completes, push the







button. Save the log to your desktop, using a distinctive name, such as RootRepeal.txt. Include this report in your next reply, please.

Please include the *MBAM log, SAS log, RootRepeal.txt and a fresh HijackThis log *in your next reply

Regards

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got your response, so I will do everything you suggested today and post my results. Thank you for responding.


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

The TFC installation and cleanup was successful and rebooted the computer,I'm having problems with the Malware cleanup.

I downloaded the Malware program from the first link you posted and everything was working fine, but when the installation is finished I get this error message:

Unable to execute file: 
C:\ProgramFiles/Malwarebytes'Anti-Malware/mbam.exe

Create Process failed; code 2
The system cannot find the file specified

I tried to reinstall it a few times (even uninstalling it and reinstalling again), but was unsuccessful. I clicked on the second link you provided for the majorgeek.com, but the download button wasn't working. 

Right now, I'm not sure what to do except to just shut down the system and wait to here from you. Thanks again for the assistance. Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, looks like we'll try something different for now 

Download ComboFix from one of these locations:

*Link 2*
*Link 3*

But, before you save it, rename it to *Project.exe* and save it to your Desktop.

Throughout the rest of this reply, you will see ComboFix mentioned, so just use the newly named Project 


Disable your AntiVirus and AntiSpyware applications, usually via a right click on the System Tray icon. They may otherwise interfere with our tools

Double click on ComboFix.exe & follow the prompts.

As part of it's process, ComboFix will check to see if the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed. With malware infections being as they are today, it's strongly recommended to have this pre-installed on your machine before doing any malware removal. It will allow you to boot up into a special recovery/repair mode that will allow us to more easily help you should your computer have a problem after an attempted removal of malware.

Follow the prompts to allow ComboFix to download and install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console, and when prompted, agree to the End-User License Agreement to install the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console.

**Please note: If the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is already installed, ComboFix will continue it's malware removal procedures.








Once the Microsoft Windows Recovery Console is installed using ComboFix, you should see the following message:










Click on Yes, to continue scanning for malware.

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Please include the *C:\ComboFix.txt* in your next reply.

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

I just got your post, so will try this as soon as I'm done with some errands. Before I had shut down the computer, I was trying to uninstall this trial version of Internet Security 2010 (it'll just keep popping up with virus warning messages) my dad put on the computer, but it just keeps running. It didn't interrupt the TFC cleanup (I think because TFC shut all programs down), so I'm thinking it won't interfere with the rest of the process. But, if you know of anyway to get rid of the program it'll be appreciated. If not, I'll just follow your instructions and hope for the best. Thanks again


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The program you're trying to uninstall is actually the main part of the malware infection. ComboFix will remove some or most of this


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

I did the ComboFix and was trying to log into my techguy account from the infected computer, but for some reason, it's not letting me get through (the site will say thank you for logging in brasilsoon, but then take me back to the username and password page). I tried to see if I could go through my email, but Internet Explorer just freezes once I'm logged in. So, I'm stuck with the Combofix log and trying to figure out how to post it (I was almost tempted to type it all out ). Anywho, I will still try to figure this out and hope to get the log to you soon...


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't know how, but it happened. I can't submit the post with the ComboFix log because there's to many characters, so I attached it as a txt file.


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Been trying to send you the log for the past hour and nothings working. So, I'm stuck. Let me know of anything else I can do. Tak care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

The log has uploaded fine, so I will look at this today


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Okay, cool.  Thank so much.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop

Double-click *VundoFix.exe* to run it.
Click the *Scan for Vundo* button.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove Vundo* button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click *YES*
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click *OK*.
Please post the contents of C:\*vundofix.txt* in a reply to this thread.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the *Scan for Vundo* button" when VundoFix appears upon rebooting.


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Finished Vundofix scan and it just gave me a prompt that no infected files were found with no log. Should I run the scan again?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Nope, when I get home I'll post a fix instead


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Please go to  VirSCAN.org FREE on-line scan service
Copy and paste the following file path into the *"Suspicious files to scan"*box on the top of the page:

*c:\windows\m2TV.scr*

 Click on the *Upload* button
 Once the Scan is completed, click on the "*Copy to Clipboard*" button. This will copy the link of the report into the Clipboard.
 Paste the contents of the Clipboard in your next reply.

Also, do the same with this:

*c:\windows\system32\daholose.dll*
--------

Then, do the following:

1. Close any open browsers.

2. Close/disable all anti virus and anti malware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.

Download the attached CFScript.txt and save it to your desktop ( click on the link underneath this post & if you are using internet explorer when the "File download" pop up comes press SAVE and choose desktop in the list of selections in that window & press save)










Refering to the picture above, drag CFScript into ComboFix.exe

When finished, it shall produce a log for you at *C:\ComboFix.txt* which I will require in your next reply.

Also, post a fresh HijackThis log.

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

Sorry it's taken me a minute to get back to you. Hope you had a good new year 
Just checking in to see if I still need to do some more fixes. The computer has been running pretty good since the last fix you posted. It runs a little slow sometimes and has these various ad pop-ups, but it' doing far better than before. Thanks so much for the assistnce you've provided. I didn't realize my dad had his graduate thesis on the computer and that made me feel A LOT worse for getting the ridiculous virus on the computer in the first place, so I REALLY appreciate the help. Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

No problem for the lateness, and as for the new year, this is what happened:

http://forums.techguy.org/random-discussion/891026-happy-new-yea-not-me.html

Anyway, that's another story 

Have you done the CFScript that I posted above? If so, can you post the new log found here, as there are some malicious files that need to go:

C:\ComboFix.txt

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

I didn't realize you sent me a reply on the 31st (didn't receive an email from the forum that you replied). Anyway, I tried to copy the content from the online scan of the first file, but it didn't let me go ahead. I just copied and pasted the content from the site below (I think it wouldn't let me copy because of the note below). I will send the results of the second file scan later. Thanks.

File Name : m2TV.scrFile Size : 444416 byteFile Type : PE32 executable for MS Windows (GUI) Intel 80386 32-bitMD5 : e16377890cb51ec2f1fc17457a61729fSHA1 : 2d4dd19e74d37d4cde7c8ce2373c04a92312efea

Scanner results : Scanners did not find malware!Time : 2010/01/14 10:04:20 (CST)ScannerEngine VerSig VerSig DateScan resultTimea-squared4.5.0.8201001140531322010-01-14-
4.197AhnLab V32010.01.14.002010.01.142010-01-14-
1.059AntiVir8.2.1.1347.10.2.1802010-01-13-
0.317Antiy2.0.1820100112.36957722010-01-12-
0.121Arcavir20092010011317472010-01-13-
0.052Authentium5.1.12010011321412010-01-13-
1.348AVAST!4.7.4100113-02010-01-13-
0.017AVG8.5.288270.14.139/26192010-01-14-
0.336BitDefender7.81008.48565827.298692010-01-14-
4.175CA (VET)35.1.072342010-01-12-
7.969ClamAV0.95.2102952010-01-14-
0.143Comodo3.13.57934092010-01-13-
0.954CP Secure1.3.0.52010.01.142010-01-14-
0.079Dr.Web4.44.0.91702010.01.132010-01-13-
8.576F-Prot4.4.4.56201001132010-01-13-
1.319F-Secure7.02.738072010.01.13.112010-01-13-
0.170Fortinet11.370-11.3702010-01-13-
0.200GData19.9954/19.674201001142010-01-14-
6.502IkarusT3.1.01.802010.01.13.749582010-01-13-
4.396JiangMin13.0.9002010.01.132010-01-13-
5.700Kaspersky5.5.102010.01.132010-01-13-
0.110KingSoft2009.2.5.152010.1.13.222010-01-13-
0.569McAfee5.3.0058602010-01-13-
3.378Microsoft1.53022010.01.142010-01-14-
6.690Norman6.01.096.01.002010-01-12-
4.006nProtect20100113.0168640292010-01-13-
4.266Panda9.05.012010.01.122010-01-12-
0.637Quick Heal10.002010.01.132010-01-13-
1.661Rising20.022.30.03.012010-01-14-
1.038Sophos3.03.04.492010-01-14-
3.066Sunbelt3.9.2389.256162010-01-13-
2.416Symantec1.3.0.2420100112.0052010-01-12-
0.004The Hacker6.5.0.3v001492010-01-13-
0.809Trend Micro9.120-10046.766.102010-01-13-
0.036VBA323.12.12.120100112.20472010-01-12-
2.471ViRobot201001132010.01.132010-01-13-
0.412VirusBuster4.5.11.1010.119.3/20198512010-01-13-
2.497■Heuristic/Suspicious ■Exact
Note: This file has been scanned before. Therefore, this file's scan result will not be stored in the database.


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

I don't know why the copy to clipboard isn't working, but I've copied and pasted the content from the site below. Let me know if this isn't the info you need and I'll try to figure out the issue with the copy to clipboard. Thanks

File Name : daholose.dllFile Size : 39424 byteFile Type : PE32 executable for MS Windows (DLL) (GUI) Intel 80386 32-biMD5 : e6145738814c0d59fa73b02fadd39606SHA1 : a2f2bb79d784b5966493df0dfe49628d00a0ab38

Scanner results : 43% Scanner(s) (16/37) found malware!Time : 2010/01/14 10:40:44 (CST)ScannerEngine VerSig VerSig DateScan resultTimea-squared4.5.0.8201001140531322010-01-14Packed.Win32.Tdss!IK
4.196AhnLab V32010.01.14.002010.01.142010-01-14-
0.987AntiVir8.2.1.1347.10.2.1802010-01-13TR/Vundo.Gen
0.292Antiy2.0.1820100112.36957722010-01-12-
0.119Arcavir20092010011317472010-01-13-
0.024Authentium5.1.12010011321412010-01-13-
1.257AVAST!4.7.4100113-02010-01-13Win32:Vundo-HI [Trj]
0.005AVG8.5.288270.14.139/26192010-01-14Vundo.JL
0.307BitDefender7.81008.48565827.298692010-01-14-
4.177CA (VET)35.1.072342010-01-12Win32/TDSS!packed(suspicious)
8.215ClamAV0.95.2102952010-01-14-
0.014Comodo3.13.57934092010-01-13-
0.940CP Secure1.3.0.52010.01.142010-01-14-
0.064Dr.Web4.44.0.91702010.01.132010-01-13-
9.370F-Prot4.4.4.56201001132010-01-13-
1.254F-Secure7.02.738072010.01.13.112010-01-13Packed:W32/TDSS.gen!AB [FSE]
9.467Fortinet11.370-11.3702010-01-13-
0.169GData19.9954/19.675201001142010-01-14Packed.Win32.TDSS.aa [Engine:A]
5.926IkarusT3.1.01.802010.01.13.749582010-01-13Packed.Win32.Tdss
4.368JiangMin13.0.9002010.01.132010-01-13-
4.617Kaspersky5.5.102010.01.132010-01-13Packed.Win32.TDSS.aa
0.120KingSoft2009.2.5.152010.1.13.222010-01-13-
0.528McAfee5.3.0058602010-01-13Vundo.gen.bw
3.346Microsoft1.53022010.01.142010-01-14Trojan:Win32/Vundo.FA
7.065Norman6.01.096.01.002010-01-12-
4.007nProtect20100113.0168640292010-01-13-
3.967Panda9.05.012010.01.122010-01-12-
0.669Quick Heal10.002010.01.132010-01-13Win32.Packed.TDSS.aa.6
1.341Rising20.022.30.03.012010-01-14-
1.038Sophos3.03.04.492010-01-14Troj/Virtum-Gen
3.058Sunbelt3.9.2389.256162010-01-13Packed.Win32.Tdss.aa (v)
2.363Symantec1.3.0.2420100112.0052010-01-12-
0.004The Hacker6.5.0.3v001492010-01-13-
0.812Trend Micro9.120-10046.766.102010-01-13Cryp_TDSS-12
0.027VBA323.12.12.120100112.20472010-01-12-
2.476ViRobot201001132010.01.132010-01-13-
0.412VirusBuster4.5.11.1010.119.3/20198512010-01-13Trojan.Vundo.Gen!Pac.43
2.383■Heuristic/Suspicious ■Exact
NOTICE: Results are not 100% accurate and can be reported as a false positive by some scannerswhen and if malware is found. Please judge these results for yourself. 
.clip_button{ display:block; background:url("/images/button.gif") no-repeat 0 0; width:120px; height:39px; line-height:39px; color:#fff; font-size:12px; font-weight:bold; text-decoration:none; text-align:center;margin:0 auto; color:#fff; }.clip_button.hover { background:url("/images/button.gif") no-repeat 0 -39px }.clip_button.active { color:#666; }


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

From my computer, your reply has a Attachment Blocked message, so I wasn't able to download the CFScript.txt. So, alas, I'll just wait to hear what I should do next. Thanks.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, this is the CFScript. If you copy/paste to Notepad, then save it as CFScript.txt on your Desktop and follow the instructions above:


```
File::
c:\windows\system32\basahipo.dll
c:\windows\system32\dobonede.dll
c:\windows\system32\hememefo.dll
c:\windows\system32\sikatodo.dll
c:\windows\system32\gakikedo.dll
c:\windows\system32\sawafena.dll
Registry::
[-HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\~\Browser Helper Objects\{bb6943ec-8ff8-49a0-befe-a81daf88982e}]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"nohoyebuh"=-
[hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{57c9402b-c9d1-442c-9c0b-9497c649d78b}"=-
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
"sumihogad"=-
```
eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

I just started to school, so it's been crazy busy. I will get started on your last reply and get back to ASAP. Take care


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

The ComboFix log is attached and the HijackThis (for this I didn't do any scan, just got the log report...hopefully I did it correctly):

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 1:46:27 PM, on 5/17/2000
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsgSys.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp business inkjet 1100 series\Toolbox\mpm.exe
C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://g.msn.com/0SEENUS/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=127.0.0.1:9022
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPWH myPrintMileage Agent] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp business inkjet 1100 series\Toolbox\mpm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe" -resume
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zupijakiju] Rundll32.exe "yatehaje.dll",s
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Namo SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: *.download.com
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://officeint.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {9191F686-7F0A-441D-8A98-2FE3AC1BD913} (ActiveScan 2.0 Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/cabs/as2stubie.cab
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: DefWatch - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Client (Norton AntiVirus Server) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: PCTEL Speaker Phone (Pctspk) - PCtel, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (svcWRSSSDK) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe
--
End of file - 6921 bytes

Let me know if you didn't get the CFScript log.
Take care and thanks


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Yep, you did it fine, so lets look a bit deeper, as there is still a bad infection there:


Download *OTL* to your desktop.
Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
When the window appears, underneath *Output* at the top change it to *Minimal Output*.
Under the *Standard Registry* box change it to *All*.
Check the boxes beside *LOP Check* and *Purity Check*.
Click the Run Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTListIt.Txt* and *Extras.Txt*. These are saved in the same location as OTL.
Please copy *(Edit->Select All, Edit->Copy)* the contents of these files, one at a time, and post it with your next reply. You may need two posts to fit them all in.


---------

Also, can you do this:

Download the *GMER Rootkit Scanner*. Unzip it to your Desktop.

*Before scanning, make sure all other running programs are closed and no other actions like a scheduled antivirus scan will occur while the scan is being performed. Do not use your computer for anything else during the scan.*

Double-click *gmer.exe*. The program will begin to run.

***Caution***
These types of scans can produce false positives. Do NOT take any action on any "<--- ROOKIT" entries unless advised!

If possible rootkit activity is found, you will be asked if you would like to perform a full scan.
Click *NO*
In the right panel, you will see a bunch of boxes that have been checked ... leave everything checked and ensure the Show all box is *un-checked*.
Now click the Scan button.
_Once the scan is complete, you may receive another notice about rootkit activity._
Click OK.
GMER will produce a log. Click on the [Save..] button, and in the File name area, type in "*GMER.txt*" 
Save it where you can easily find it, such as your desktop.
Post the contents of GMER.txt in your next reply.

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

I'm going to have to send this in a few posts, so here's the first part...

OTL logfile created on: 5/18/2000 7:09:31 AM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.27.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop
Windows XP Professional Edition Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 6.0.2900.2180)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

512.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 245.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 48.00% Memory free
1.00 Gb Paging File | 1.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 75.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 768 1536 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 76.32 Gb Total Space | 16.26 Gb Free Space | 21.30% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
D: Drive not present or media not loaded
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive F: | 12.11 Gb Total Space | 4.26 Gb Free Space | 35.19% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU
Current User Name: Muhammed Amin
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Minimal


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe (Skype Technologies)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe ( )
PRC - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp business inkjet 1100 series\Toolbox\mpm.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe (Microsoft® Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe (PCtel, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe (Creative Technology Ltd.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGSYS.EXE (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)

========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - (SeaPort) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
SRV - (WLSetupSvc) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\installer\WLSetupSvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (usnjsvc) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (svcWRSSSDK) -- C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
SRV - (SLService) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe ( )
SRV - (ose) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (Norton AntiVirus Server) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (DefWatch) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (Pctspk) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe (PCtel, Inc.)
SRV - (JavaQuickStarterService) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - (pavboot) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pavboot.sys (Panda Security, S.L.)
DRV - (Secdrv) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.)
DRV - (SSI) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SSI.SYS (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com))
DRV - (RTL8023xp) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\FA311XP.SYS (Netgear Inc. )
DRV - (61883) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\61883.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Avc) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avc.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (MSDV) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msdv.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (gameenum) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (NtMtlFax) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ntmtlfax.sys (Smart Link)
DRV - (rtl8139) Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RTL8139.sys (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation)
DRV - (nv) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys (NVIDIA Corporation)
DRV - (ati2mtag) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV - (MSTAPE) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mstape.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (AVCSTRM) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avcstrm.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (usbaudio) USB Audio Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Slntamr) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slntamr.sys ( )
DRV - (RecAgent) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RecAgent.sys ( )
DRV - (Mtlmnt5) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys ( )
DRV - (SlNtHal) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slnthal.sys ( )
DRV - (Mtlstrm) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys ( )
DRV - (SlWdmSup) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys ( )
DRV - (pfc) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfc.sys (Padus, Inc.)
DRV - (PxHelp20) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\PxHelp20.sys (Sonic Solutions)
DRV - (SymEvent) -- C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (NAVAPEL) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\Navapel.sys ()
DRV - (Ptilink) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ptilink.sys (Parallel Technologies, Inc.)
DRV - (QCDonner) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\OVCD.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (UMAXPCLS) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\umaxpcls.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (MODEMCSA) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Vpctcom) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vpctcom.sys (PCtel, Inc.)
DRV - (Vvoice) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vvoice.sys (PCtel, Inc.)
DRV - (Vmodem) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vmodem.sys (PCTEL, INC.)
DRV - (Ptserlp) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ptserlp.sys (PCTEL, INC.)
DRV - (ATIXBAR) ATI Video Audio Crossbar (ATIXBar) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atixbar.sys ()
DRV - (ATITVAUDIO) WDM TVAudio (ATITVSnd) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys ()
DRV - (ATITUNEP) ATI TV Tuner (ATITuneP) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atitunep.sys ()
DRV - (AtiBt829) WDM Video Capture For AIW (AtiBt829) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys ()
DRV - (atirage3) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atimpae.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV - (sfman) Creative SoundFont Manager Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfmanm.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (emu10k1) Creative Interface Manager Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (emu10k) Creative SB Live! (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (ctljystk) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctljystk.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = %SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchcust.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomSearch = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.comcast.net/
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = <local>;127.0.0.1
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyServer" = http=127.0.0.1:9022

FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\extensions\\[email protected]: C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ff [2001/07/06 23:56:48 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]

O1 HOSTS File: ([2000/05/17 13:36:18 | 00,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on (mastermind)) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\ShellBrowser: (&Address) - {01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\ShellBrowser: (MSN Search Toolbar) - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll File not found
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (&Address) - {01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (&Links) - {0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (MSN Search Toolbar) - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll File not found
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn2\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [HPWH myPrintMileage Agent] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp business inkjet 1100 series\Toolbox\mpm.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe (Microsoft® Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe (Symantec Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [zupijakiju] File not found
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [MsnMsgr] C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Skype] C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: dontdisplaylastusername = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticecaption = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticetext = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: shutdownwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: undockwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableRegistryTools = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [2000/04/12 12:11:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
O8 - Extra context menu item: Namo SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [2000/04/12 12:11:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [2000/04/12 12:11:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [2000/04/12 12:11:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O9 - Extra Button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000011 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000012 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000013 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000014 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000015 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000016 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000017 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000018 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000019 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000020 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000021 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000022 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000023 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O15 - HKLM\..Trusted Domains: 1 domain(s) and sub-domain(s) not assigned to a zone.
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: download.com ([]* in Trusted sites)
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} http://officeint.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204 (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {9191F686-7F0A-441D-8A98-2FE3AC1BD913} http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/cabs/as2stubie.cab (ActiveScan 2.0 Installer Class)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.5.0_06)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_02-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_02)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O16 - DPF: DirectAnimation Java Classes file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\dajava.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\xmldso.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdo {CD00020A-8B95-11D1-82DB-00C04FB1625D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\PKMCDO.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\gopher {79eac9e4-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ipp - No CLSID value found


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

O18 - Protocol\Handler\ipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\livecall {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.8.5.1302.1018.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-itss {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\MSITSS.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msnim {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.8.5.1302.1018.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap {3D9F03FA-7A94-11D3-BE81-0050048385D1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Components\10\OWC10.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap11 {32505114-5902-49B2-880A-1F7738E5A384} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Components\11\OWC11.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\sysimage {76E67A63-06E9-11D2-A840-006008059382} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wia {13F3EA8B-91D7-4F0A-AD76-D2853AC8BECE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiascr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\Class Install Handler {32B533BB-EDAE-11d0-BD5A-00AA00B92AF1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\deflate {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\gzip {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\lzdhtml {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/webviewhtml {733AC4CB-F1A4-11d0-B951-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807553E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE11\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UIHost - (logonui.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (rundll32 shell32) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (Control_RunDLL "sysdm.cpl") - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysdm.cpl (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain: DllName - crypt32.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\crypt32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet: DllName - cryptnet.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptnet.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\cscdll: DllName - cscdll.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscdll.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\NavLogon: DllName - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll ()
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\Schedule: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy: DllName - sclgntfy.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sclgntfy.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn: DllName - WlNotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\termsrv: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\WgaLogon: DllName - WgaLogon.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaLogon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\WRNotifier: DllName - WRLogonNTF.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll (Webroot Software, Inc.)
O21 - SSODL: CDBurn - {fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: PostBootReminder - {7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: SysTray - {35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - Browseui preloader - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - Component Categories cache daemon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop Components:0 (My Current Home Page) - About:Home
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (msapsspc.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msapsspc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (schannel.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (digest.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\digest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (msnsspc.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnsspc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (SsiEfr.e) - File not found
O35 - comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - exefile [open] -- "%1" %*


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2007/11/22 00:30:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My PhotoShows
[2007/11/09 21:56:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
[2007/11/09 21:56:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple
[2007/10/21 12:27:17 | 18,888,640 | ---- | C] (Macromedia, Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.exe
[2007/10/18 12:31:46 | 00,051,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sirenacm.dll
[2007/10/10 10:48:55 | 00,584,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcrt4.dll
[2007/09/07 20:52:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple
[2007/08/28 23:30:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\The Flash Ad Creator v2.5
[2007/08/23 20:30:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Shared
[2007/08/23 20:30:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Incomplete
[2007/08/23 20:22:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\LimeWire
[2007/08/23 20:21:38 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2007/08/23 20:19:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Java
[2007/08/23 20:18:46 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
[2007/08/23 20:18:30 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\LimeWire
[2007/07/30 22:11:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\tdwhc3_files
[2007/07/29 20:52:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Apple Computer
[2007/07/29 03:00:45 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer
[2007/07/29 02:59:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple
[2007/07/29 02:58:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer
[2007/07/29 02:58:01 | 20,256,064 | ---- | C] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTimeInstaller.exe
[2007/07/24 20:58:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2007/07/19 21:42:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\U3
[2007/07/19 00:27:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Simple Star
[2007/07/19 00:27:30 | 00,311,296 | ---- | C] (Simple Star, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\Walgreens PhotoShow.scr
[2007/07/19 00:25:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Simple Star Shared
[2007/07/19 00:20:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Walgreens
[2007/07/16 20:43:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Electric Image
[2007/07/13 20:13:43 | 00,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\yahoo!
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,660,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqqm.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,471,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqutil.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,177,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqrt.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,138,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqad.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,095,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqsec.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqupgrd.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqdscli.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqise.dll
[2007/07/06 03:05:47 | 00,072,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqac.sys
[2007/06/29 19:15:21 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec
[2007/06/29 19:15:20 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4a.dll
[2007/06/29 19:15:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Namo
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTimeVR.qtx
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTime.qts
[2007/06/13 03:23:07 | 01,033,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\explorer.exe
[2007/05/30 17:01:04 | 00,021,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll.mui
[2007/05/30 17:01:04 | 00,017,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng.dll.mui
[2007/05/30 17:01:03 | 00,015,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
[2007/05/30 17:01:03 | 00,015,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll.mui
[2007/05/17 04:28:05 | 00,549,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaut32.dll
[2007/04/28 23:40:16 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidserv.dll
[2007/04/28 23:39:47 | 00,059,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
[2007/04/28 23:39:47 | 00,059,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbaudio.sys
[2007/04/25 07:21:15 | 00,144,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\schannel.dll
[2007/04/23 03:32:54 | 00,364,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\update.sys
[2007/04/09 23:35:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Video Trailers
[2007/04/09 23:11:27 | 00,014,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spmsg.dll
[2007/04/09 23:10:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
[2007/04/09 23:07:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF
[2007/04/09 23:07:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogFiles
[2007/03/17 06:43:01 | 00,292,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsrv.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,577,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user32.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,282,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi32.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mf3216.dll
[2007/03/08 06:47:48 | 01,843,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win32k.sys
[2007/02/12 21:50:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] (ScreenTime Media) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\YBCA 2006 Screensaver.scr
[2007/02/12 21:50:45 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\YBCA 2006 Screensaver dir
[2007/02/12 20:15:35 | 00,140,288 | ---- | C] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMLM7D.DLL
[2007/02/12 20:15:25 | 00,090,112 | R--- | C] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMCP7D.exe
[2007/02/12 20:14:52 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CanonBJ
[2007/02/12 19:31:23 | 00,025,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbprint.sys
[2007/02/12 19:31:18 | 00,031,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbccgp.sys
[2007/02/09 04:10:35 | 00,574,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntfs.sys
[2007/02/05 22:20:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Adobe
[2007/02/05 13:17:02 | 00,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\upnphost.dll
[2007/01/16 21:54:25 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\MSN6
[2007/01/16 21:54:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2007/01/03 19:33:41 | 00,078,720 | R--- | C] (Netgear Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FA311XP.SYS
[2007/01/03 19:12:58 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTL8139.sys
[2007/01/03 19:12:58 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtl8139.sys
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,536,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado15.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadox.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadomd.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjro.dll
[2006/12/19 14:52:18 | 00,134,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shsvcs.dll
[2006/12/19 11:16:47 | 00,333,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiaservc.dll
[2006/12/19 07:17:19 | 02,180,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[2006/12/19 07:15:09 | 02,136,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlmp.exe
[2006/12/19 05:55:40 | 02,015,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrpamp.exe
[2006/12/19 05:55:39 | 02,057,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2006/11/28 00:40:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSXML 4.0
[2006/11/28 00:40:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\033b0c5373f670f43f2f4843
[2006/11/28 00:39:43 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmc.exe
[2006/11/28 00:39:42 | 00,128,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmgr.sys
[2006/11/28 00:39:42 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltlib.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,539,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msftedit.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,433,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched20.dll
[2006/11/26 18:22:34 | 00,444,416 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\m2TV.scr
[2006/11/07 22:06:13 | 00,510,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wab32.dll
[2006/11/07 22:06:13 | 00,086,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\directdb.dll
[2006/11/07 22:06:13 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wabimp.dll
[2006/10/19 06:56:32 | 00,713,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sxs.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,574,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVENCOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,543,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVDECOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,382,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,767,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,671,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,656,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVXENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,038,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextres.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,613,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpmde.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,535,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmsdk.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,295,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpeffects.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,284,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,199,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,166,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,132,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,317,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,212,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFPLAT.dll
[2006/10/18 20:00:46 | 00,249,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmupgds.exe
[2006/10/18 20:00:14 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextautoplay.exe
[2006/10/14 01:13:25 | 00,981,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc42u.dll
[2006/10/13 20:24:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\WAT Agrofarms
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,142,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwprovau.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwwks.dll
[2006/10/13 03:23:15 | 00,163,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwrdr.sys
[2006/10/12 07:02:52 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdpv.dll
[2006/10/12 07:02:52 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdp2.dll
[2006/10/12 04:09:53 | 00,256,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentsvr.exe
[2006/10/02 15:28:42 | 00,312,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdelta.dll
[2006/09/28 20:13:26 | 00,095,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,316,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFx.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfHost.exe
[2006/09/28 18:56:16 | 00,165,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfPlatform.dll
[2006/09/18 07:15:52 | 00,851,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgx.dll
[2006/09/12 22:01:56 | 01,104,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
[2006/08/28 23:45:32 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Room Damages
[2006/08/25 08:45:58 | 00,617,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comctl32.dll
[2006/08/21 10:52:08 | 00,246,814 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\strmdll.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,721,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lsasrv.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,132,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wkssvc.dll
[2006/08/16 04:58:05 | 00,100,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\6to4svc.dll
[2006/08/16 02:37:30 | 00,225,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip6.sys
[2006/08/14 21:02:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash templates - The Flash Ad Creator by Laughingbird software_files
[2006/08/01 20:16:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Windows Genuine Advantage
[2006/08/01 20:14:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\The Flash Ad Creator


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2006/07/27 06:24:46 | 00,683,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll
[2006/07/14 08:31:39 | 00,332,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi32.dll
[2006/07/14 08:25:57 | 00,546,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrl.ocx
[2006/07/13 06:33:27 | 08,454,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell32.dll
[2006/07/05 03:55:01 | 00,984,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasadhlp.dll
[2006/06/22 03:47:18 | 00,181,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmans.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:30 | 01,435,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:29 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciodm.dll
[2006/06/19 16:20:42 | 00,236,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaLogon.dll
[2006/06/19 16:19:26 | 00,336,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaTray.exe
[2006/06/19 16:19:26 | 00,336,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaTray.exe
[2006/06/14 02:00:45 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wdmaud.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:46 | 00,006,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\splitter.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:45 | 00,172,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kmixer.sys
[2006/05/29 08:30:33 | 01,494,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shdocvw.dll
[2006/05/19 08:08:32 | 03,058,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,148,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dnsapi.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,111,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpcsvc.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iphlpapi.dll
[2006/05/18 22:30:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\hp25001en
[2006/05/17 22:24:25 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jscript.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:03 | 00,659,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:02 | 00,615,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:02 | 00,474,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstime.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,449,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msrating.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 01,054,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\danim.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 01,023,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browseui.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,357,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,251,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,205,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,151,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdfview.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inseng.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
[2006/05/09 04:00:37 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iedw.exe
[2006/05/05 02:47:57 | 00,174,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdbss.sys
[2006/05/05 02:41:45 | 00,453,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrxsmb.sys
[2006/04/20 23:12:27 | 00,332,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srv.sys
[2006/04/20 04:51:50 | 00,359,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[2006/04/11 20:04:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\E177E04D548C4006A465EEB92D3DE021
[2006/04/11 20:04:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Ipswitch
[2006/04/11 20:03:56 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Ipswitch
[2006/04/11 20:03:54 | 01,060,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFC71.dll
[2006/04/11 20:03:54 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbhelp2.dll
[2006/04/11 20:03:53 | 00,606,293 | ---- | C] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbocx.ocx
[2006/04/11 19:12:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Registry Cleaner
[2006/04/11 19:12:25 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Registry Cleaner Trial
[2006/04/10 11:24:38 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\zecco-plus
[2006/03/16 17:38:01 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verclsid.exe
[2006/02/09 22:35:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,492,544 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ssi.sys
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssiefr.EXE
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,478,720 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\WRUninstall.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Webroot
[2006/02/09 22:34:53 | 08,785,512 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software, Inc. ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\sspsetup1673_en.exe
[2006/02/09 22:04:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Webroot
[2006/02/09 21:55:19 | 05,381,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ccfullsetupUI.exe
[2006/02/09 21:27:20 | 02,580,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wawebdwn.exe
[2006/02/09 21:16:44 | 00,284,336 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wizard1673D000002375078.exe
[2006/02/01 00:36:12 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\SUPERVOC
[2006/02/01 00:35:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Supervoice Setup Files
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,014,992 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\winddx.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:54 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csamsp.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:54 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csamsp.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,100,384 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnthal.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,100,384 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slnthal.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,013,232 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,013,232 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slwdmsup.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Modio
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 01,395,296 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 01,395,296 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlstrm.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,652,360 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slntamr.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,652,360 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slntamr.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,231,224 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,231,224 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlmnt5.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slserv.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,014,408 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RecAgent.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,014,408 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recagent.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\56HP92-SL Driver
[2006/01/31 18:50:30 | 00,016,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
[2006/01/31 18:50:30 | 00,016,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modemcsa.sys
[2006/01/28 23:14:31 | 01,327,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msnsusii.exe
[2006/01/28 23:14:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN
[2006/01/28 13:42:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\da'Gials_copy
[2006/01/15 22:48:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Vbox
[2006/01/15 22:47:29 | 00,009,856 | ---- | C] (Padus, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pfc.sys
[2006/01/15 18:35:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\da'Gials
[2005/12/07 19:02:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:51:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:51:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:51:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:49:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Installations
[2005/11/28 00:19:23 | 02,745,856 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Real_Premiere_Plug-in_Setup.exe
[2005/11/25 01:35:13 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\MSOCache
[2005/11/07 21:46:08 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdimon.dll
[2005/11/07 21:31:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.NET
[2005/11/07 21:31:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SHELLNEW
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxp60.dll
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxp60.dll
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,022,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\umaxpcls.sys
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,022,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxpcls.sys
[2005/10/05 20:45:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Received Podcasts
[2005/10/05 20:45:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\iPodder
[2005/10/05 20:44:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iPodder
[2005/08/18 00:02:28 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\MSN Search Toolbar
[2005/08/17 23:59:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite
[2005/08/17 23:57:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Search Toolbar
[2005/08/17 23:54:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo! Companion
[2005/08/01 23:00:33 | 00,000,000 | --SD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/07/28 20:03:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync
[2005/07/28 20:02:48 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio
[2005/07/28 20:00:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\L&H
[2005/07/28 19:55:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgmt
[2005/07/26 18:58:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Elements_Album_files
[2005/06/29 21:06:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PreInstall
[2005/06/22 22:43:12 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Web Pages
[2005/06/22 22:17:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\yahoo!
[2005/06/22 00:54:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Web Graphics
[2005/06/22 00:42:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Xara
[2005/06/22 00:42:12 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Xara


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

00,876,544 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XaraDocG.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:16 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XMUpload.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplOp.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,131,072 | ---- | C] (Xara Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BmpImporter.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplMan.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XFontMan.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:06 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (TechSmith Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsccvid.dll
[2005/06/21 23:24:04 | 15,528,024 | ---- | C] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wstyle4dl.exe
[2005/06/20 18:56:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Yahoo! Messenger
[2005/06/07 17:54:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
[2005/06/05 17:35:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Leadertech
[2005/06/05 17:32:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\viewsonic
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,044,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups2.dll
[2005/05/22 20:28:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ViewSonic
[2005/05/19 19:05:07 | 00,012,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouhid.sys
[2005/05/19 19:05:00 | 00,009,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidusb.sys
[2005/05/18 23:58:30 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$MSI31Uninstall_KB893803v2$
[2005/05/17 22:25:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Agrofarms.ppt Presentation
[2005/05/16 17:25:35 | 00,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp3res.dll
[2005/04/17 02:13:06 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$MSI31Uninstall_KB893803$
[2005/04/15 22:23:33 | 07,351,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\INSTALL_MSN_MESSENGER_DL.EXE
[2005/04/11 21:04:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt_files
[2005/03/17 21:32:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Xara
[2005/03/17 21:31:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Xara
[2005/03/17 21:31:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Xara
[2005/03/17 21:27:41 | 05,511,616 | ---- | C] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\xara3d6DL.exe
[2005/03/11 00:37:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Help
[2005/03/11 00:37:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Help
[2005/03/10 20:32:38 | 01,089,536 | ---- | C] (AccuSoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gear81sd.DLL
[2005/03/10 20:31:53 | 00,213,034 | ---- | C] (Inscriber Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\foxnsox.dll
[2005/03/10 20:31:53 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Inscriber Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intsrc.dll
[2005/03/10 20:31:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Inscriber
[2005/03/10 20:26:29 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (MindVision Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\unvise32.exe
[2005/03/10 20:26:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cleaner Support
[2005/03/10 20:26:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Cleaner 5 EZ
[2005/03/10 20:25:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\directx
[2005/03/10 20:15:58 | 00,299,520 | ---- | C] (InstallShield Corporation, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe
[2005/03/03 23:13:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Visio
[2005/03/03 21:17:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Visio
[2005/03/03 21:17:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Visio
[2005/03/03 20:39:04 | 00,026,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbstor.sys
[2005/03/02 21:08:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxud32.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxud32.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxu12.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxu12.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxscan.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxscan.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:52 | 00,015,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbscan.sys
[2005/02/28 20:26:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\aod
[2005/02/28 20:25:59 | 00,176,167 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:52 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:52 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:51 | 00,278,528 | ---- | C] (Real Networks, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pncrt.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Real
[2005/02/28 20:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Real
[2005/02/28 20:25:46 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real
[2005/02/19 21:19:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\PowerPoint Viewer
[2005/02/19 21:07:44 | 02,855,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\PPView97.exe
[2005/01/30 13:12:50 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\UserData
[2005/01/28 21:56:48 | 01,609,805 | ---- | C] (Hewlett Packard) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\hp25001en.exe
[2005/01/23 22:46:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\CyberLink
[2005/01/23 22:41:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberLink
[2005/01/23 22:41:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\CyberLink
[2005/01/23 16:50:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MsnMusic
[2005/01/23 15:08:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\windows media
[2005/01/23 15:08:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages
[2005/01/20 23:06:23 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Webs
[2005/01/18 23:32:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\AdobeUM
[2005/01/18 23:31:52 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe
[2005/01/18 22:25:25 | 20,798,256 | ---- | C] (Netopsystems AG ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\AdbeRdr70_enu_full.exe
[2005/01/16 00:32:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Adobe
[2005/01/14 23:55:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\QuickTime
[2005/01/14 23:55:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QuickTime
[2005/01/14 23:06:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Downloads
[2005/01/14 21:46:56 | 00,046,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\setdebug.exe
[2005/01/14 21:46:55 | 00,139,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaee.dll
[2005/01/14 18:41:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Help
[2005/01/14 18:41:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Help
[2005/01/14 18:30:46 | 00,026,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3d.dll
[2005/01/14 18:30:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\SureThing
[2005/01/14 18:30:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\MVUNINST
[2005/01/13 23:02:23 | 00,051,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\msdv.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:23 | 00,051,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdv.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:17 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avc.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:17 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avc.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:10 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\61883.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:10 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\61883.sys
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,391,168 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\i263_32.drv
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,143,872 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_lcs.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:20 | 00,038,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LMRTREND.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:19 | 00,140,800 | ---- | C] (The Duck Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tm20dec.ax
[2005/01/12 21:13:17 | 00,182,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtmsft3.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:12 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unam4ie.exe
[2005/01/12 21:13:08 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciqtz.drv
[2005/01/12 21:13:07 | 00,194,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qcut.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:05 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:05 | 00,002,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf16.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:57 | 01,581,056 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvw7.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:57 | 01,122,304 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvpx.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 01,650,688 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplva6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 01,552,384 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvm6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaw7.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplapx.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplam6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,106,496 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgspl.ax
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgvd.ax
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaa6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,046,592 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgad.ax
[2005/01/12 21:12:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTIC32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTI32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\STRING32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,155,648 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRES32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPTL32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLTPO32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRJ32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRD32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRF32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPNT32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLMSC32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLISO32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIX.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDEV32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDRV32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCPY32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIO32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIMG32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDIR32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:48 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDA32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:48 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDF32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:48 | 00,039,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdrom.sys
[2005/01/12 21:08:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\MAGIX
[2005/01/12 18:25:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\WMTools Downloaded Files
[2005/01/12 18:21:52 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Videos
[2005/01/11 21:10:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Macromedia
[2005/01/11 20:48:53 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$
[2005/01/11 20:24:26 | 00,035,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups.dll
[2005/01/11 20:24:26 | 00,035,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wups.dll
[2005/01/11 20:24:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SoftwareDistribution
[2005/01/11 01:33:10 | 00,306,688 | ---- | C] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe
[2005/01/11 01:31:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adobe
[2005/01/11 01:30:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
[2005/01/11 01:30:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Adobe
[2005/01/11 01:13:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\InterVideo
[2005/01/11 01:11:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\InterVideo
[2005/01/11 01:11:26 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
[2005/01/11 00:52:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Designer
[2005/01/11 00:51:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office
[2005/01/11 00:43:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\MSN6
[2005/01/11 00:43:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN6
[2005/01/11 00:23:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Picture It! 9
[2005/01/11 00:23:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Design Science
[2005/01/11 00:22:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Messenger 6.2.0137
[2005/01/11 00:22:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger
[2005/01/11 00:01:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Symantec
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,057,696 | ---- | C] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\S32EVNT1.DLL
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,004,032 | ---- | C] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT1.DLL
[2005/01/11 00:00:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CBA
[2005/01/11 00:00:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Symantec
[2005/01/11 00:00:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec
[2005/01/11 00:00:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
[2005/01/11 00:00:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\NavNT
[2005/01/10 23:59:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
[2005/01/10 23:59:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\WINDOWS
[2005/01/10 23:56:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 23:56:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution
[2005/01/10 23:56:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
[2005/01/10 23:49:35 | 00,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpcdll.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,040,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\irbus.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsdupd.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,056,623 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1btxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,043,008 | ---- | C] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdagp.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,012,047 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1pdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,011,615 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1mdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,004,255 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv01nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,967 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv02nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,775 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv11nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,711 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv09nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,647 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv07nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,615 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv05nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,135 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv08nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,701,440 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,327,040 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtaa.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,104,960 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinrvxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,073,216 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atintuxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,063,663 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1rvxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxsxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinbtxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinraxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,036,463 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1tuxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,034,735 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xsxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxbxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,030,671 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1raxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,029,455 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xbxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinsnxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,026,367 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1snxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,021,343 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1ttxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinpdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinttxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinmdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,220,032 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfbs2s2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,035,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\bthprint.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,025,471 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv04nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,021,183 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv01nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,017,279 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv10nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,015,423 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ch7xxnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,014,143 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv06nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,011,359 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv02nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 01,041,536 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfdpsp2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,685,056 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfcxts2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,452,736 | ---- | C] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtxparhm.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,180,360 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ntmtlfax.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,180,360 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmtlfax.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mutohpen.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,011,868 | ---- | C] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 01,897,408 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,166,912 | ---- | C] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\s3gnbm.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,129,535 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnt7554.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,041,088 | ---- | C] (Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sisagp.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,030,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismpx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023x.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,871 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv09nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,807 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv07nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,325 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vchnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,295 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv08nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,006,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smbali.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,003,901 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\siint5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 01,888,992 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3duag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,870,784 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3d1ag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,516,768 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativvaxx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,377,984 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvaa.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2cqag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,201,728 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativtmxx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,025,471 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv10nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativmvxx.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,022,271 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv06nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\auditusr.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,011,935 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv11nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativdaxx.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx3.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 02,113,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiagn.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 01,689,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthprops.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blastcln.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\btpanui.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthci.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmsetacl.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,848,384 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_32.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,423,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\html.iec
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,338,432 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qcx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,199,680 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iac25_32.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,193,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsquirt.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,120,320 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\firewall.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fwcfg.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,032,285 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hsfcisp2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\httpapi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fltmc.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,755,200 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_32.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,380,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irprops.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,200,192 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,183,808 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qcx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,154,624 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ivfsrc.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdmxsdk.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) --


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsno.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsfi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdukx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinmal.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinben.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt48.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt47.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinbe1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmaori.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 01,737,856 | ---- | C] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxparhd.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdadiag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsnsv.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 04,274,816 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nv4_disp.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,312,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgraph.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,116,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2p.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,088,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pnetsh.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgasvc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,397,056 | ---- | C] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\s3gnb.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,075,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmfilt.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,073,832 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcoinst.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,073,832 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slcoinst.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdhcinst.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vidcap.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smbinst.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,242,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpasf.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,242,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpasf.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,227,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerror.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,227,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerror.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,157,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,157,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winshfhc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 01,329,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmspdmoe.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 01,329,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmspdmoe.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,603,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,603,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,575,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,575,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuapi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,148,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscui.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscntfy.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,438,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpob2res.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,327,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,327,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wucltui.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,217,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaucpl.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,209,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuweb.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,194,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,194,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,172,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,172,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprovi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,991,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migrate.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,243,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpvis.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpband.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\custsat.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\peernet
[2005/01/10 23:49:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\provisioning
[2005/01/10 23:46:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles
[2005/01/10 23:44:11 | 02,897,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp2res.dll
[2005/01/10 23:42:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ReinstallBackups
[2005/01/10 23:42:24 | 00,023,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdsvc.exe
[2005/01/10 23:39:49 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$
[2005/01/10 23:39:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\EHome
[2005/01/10 23:33:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,351,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCodek2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,351,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodek2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVCodec2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodec2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2RC.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2rc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComS.exe
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcoms.exe
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComC.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcomc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,048,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCam2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,048,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcam2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,028,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCD.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,028,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcd.sys
[2005/01/10 22:32:43 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:31:55 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer
[2005/01/10 22:31:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Identities
[2005/01/10 22:31:44 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information
[2005/01/10 22:31:43 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Music
[2005/01/10 22:31:42 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Pictures
[2005/01/10 22:31:38 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Cookies
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\SendTo
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Start Menu
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Favorites
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Templates
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\PrintHood
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NetHood
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop
[2005/01/10 22:29:59 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2005/01/10 22:29:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:28:43 | 00,156,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winzm.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:43 | 00,156,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsp.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:42 | 00,156,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winpy.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:42 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wingb.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:42 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winime.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:41 | 00,079,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winar30.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:40 | 00,041,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:40 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:39 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamps51.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:38 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3svapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:37 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ext.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:37 | 00,048,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:37 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ctrs51.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:36 | 00,426,041 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicepad.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:36 | 00,086,073 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicesub.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:34 | 00,076,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniime.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:34 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unicdime.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:33 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsprof.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,455,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintsetp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlphr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tools.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmigrate.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:30 | 00,571,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlgnt.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:30 | 00,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\thawbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:29 | 00,021,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdipx.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:29 | 00,019,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdspx.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:29 | 00,013,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdasync.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:27 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\status.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:25 | 00,101,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srusbusd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:24 | 00,143,422 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softkey.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:23 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpstup.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:23 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_snprfdll.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:21 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpctrs.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:21 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smb6w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sma3w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smimsgif.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsy.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm9aw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8cw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm93w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm92w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm90w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8dw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm87w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm81w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8aw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm89w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm59w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:17 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\simptcp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:13 | 00,205,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:13 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seos.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:12 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_scripto.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:11 | 00,079,872 | ---- | C] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia330.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:11 | 00,079,872 | ---- | C] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia001.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:11 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_rwnh.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:10 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw330ext.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:10 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw001ext.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:09 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\romanime.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:08 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_regtrace.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:07 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\register.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:06 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quick.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:06 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quser.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:05 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:03 | 00,131,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxviceo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:03 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxmcro.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:03 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxgl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:02 | 00,070,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlphr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:02 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmigrate.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:01 | 00,482,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlgnt.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:01 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:00 | 00,079,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\phon.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\permchk.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,036,927 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs411.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagecnt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs404.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs804.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs412.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:56 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_ntfsdrv.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:54 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nextlink.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:52 | 00,229,439 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\multibox.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:51 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtstocom.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:44 | 01,875,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.lex
[2005/01/10 22:27:44 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:37 | 00,092,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.sys
[2005/01/10 22:27:37 | 00,092,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:36 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdsync.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:35 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_mailmsg.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logscrpt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:32 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth3.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdvntc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusa.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdurdu.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth0.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecat.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecnt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec95.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41a.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41j.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinpun.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintel.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintam.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinmar.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinkan.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinhin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinguj.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdindev.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdibm02.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdheb.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfa.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgeo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdax2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarmw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda3.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarme.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jupiw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iwrps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd106n.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101a.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:22 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isapips.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:21 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infoctrs.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,471,102 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskdic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,315,452 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,102,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imlang.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imkrinst.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,274,489 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputyc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,262,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputy.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,233,527 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjprw.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,045,109 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpuex.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:16 | 00,208,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpmig.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,716,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcus.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,307,257 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,155,705 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdsvr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,081,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,057,398 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdadm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,811,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81k.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,368,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,340,023 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81.ime
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,311,359 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsv.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,106,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrcic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,102,463 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr61.ime
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmbx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmig.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:12 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iiscrmap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissync.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:12 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iismui.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:11 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisclex4.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:05 | 10,129,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxkor.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:52 | 10,096,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxcht.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:49 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanjadic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:46 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsroute.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:46 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxssend.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:45 | 00,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsclntr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:44 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxscfgwz.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:44 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpctrs2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:43 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftlx041e.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:42 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\flattemp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:41 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_fcachdll.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:41 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\f3ahvoas.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esuimgd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esunid.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esucmd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,025,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\et4000.sys
[2005/01/10 22:26:37 | 00,514,587 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edb500.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:33 | 00,078,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dayi.ime
[2005/01/10 22:26:29 | 00,057,399 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cplexe.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:29 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cprofile.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:28 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convlog.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:28 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\controt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:28 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\counters.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:25 | 00,480,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintsetp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:25 | 00,198,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintime.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:25 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintlgnt.ime
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,838,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,097,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtmbx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskdic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:23 | 01,677,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chsbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:23 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgusr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chajei.ime
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgport.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chglogon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\change.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:20 | 00,054,528 | ---- | C] (Philips Semiconductors GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cap7146.sys
[2005/01/10 22:26:20 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_iscii.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:20 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_is2022.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:19 | 00,218,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_g18030.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:19 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browscap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:18 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\authfilt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:17 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asptxn.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:17 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aspperf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,312,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqueue.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqadmin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0804.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0412.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0411.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040d.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0404.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0401.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:14 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adrot.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:14 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\admxprox.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:14 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_adsiisex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:10 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamregps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:07 | 02,134,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpsnap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:07 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpadm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetsloc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetmgr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:25:59 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisui.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:59 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisreset.exe
[2005/01/10 22:25:59 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisrstap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:58 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpsapi2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:52 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\certmap.ocx
[2005/01/10 22:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xircom
[2005/01/10 22:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\xerox
[2005/01/10 22:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\microsoft frontpage
[2005/01/10 22:24:56 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapi32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:24:37 | 00,000,000 | --SD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:23:53 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Offline Web Pages
[2005/01/10 22:22:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DirectX


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msoobe.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:21 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrslv.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:21 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrdm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrcdlg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\racpldlg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\notiflag.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\brpinfo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atrace.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atrace.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:19 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\helphost.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:19 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hcappres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:07 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srdiag.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:07 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isrdbg32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wb32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmevtmsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmevtmsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,064,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acctres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,064,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acctres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msinfo32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cb32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Services
[2005/01/10 22:22:04 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,274,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcfg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isign32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwdial.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwphbk.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icfgnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icfgnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks
[2005/01/10 22:21:59 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:59 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trialoc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,235,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoap1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwtutor.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wisc10.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoapr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isignup.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\MSSoap
[2005/01/10 22:21:55 | 00,093,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieinfo5.ocx
[2005/01/10 22:21:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\srchasst
[2005/01/10 22:21:48 | 01,669,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setup_wm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:48 | 00,520,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpvis.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:48 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Macromed
[2005/01/10 22:21:47 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmplayer.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:47 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qmgrprxy.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:44 | 00,163,897 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmutil.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:44 | 00,110,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmfilt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:43 | 00,319,542 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Movie Maker
[2005/01/10 22:21:39 | 00,239,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\srrstr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Restore
[2005/01/10 22:21:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ils.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msconf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,034,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmdd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmmkcert.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:36 | 00,252,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoeacct.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:36 | 00,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoert2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\NetMeeting
[2005/01/10 22:21:34 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstinit.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Outlook Express
[2005/01/10 22:21:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\System
[2005/01/10 22:21:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
[2005/01/10 22:21:25 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures
[2005/01/10 22:21:25 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Music
[2005/01/10 22:20:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ComPlus Applications
[2005/01/10 22:20:30 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Registration
[2005/01/10 22:20:23 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Program Files\WindowsUpdate
[2005/01/10 22:20:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player
[2005/01/10 22:20:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Online Services
[2005/01/10 22:20:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Messenger
[2005/01/10 22:20:09 | 00,042,577 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 01,817,687 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,780,885 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,753,236 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvseres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,082,501 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,048,706 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvse.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,042,575 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,042,574 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvsezm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,042,573 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,040,515 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 02,178,131 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 01,175,635 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,066,113 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,057,409 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtz.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,042,573 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,041,029 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zcorem.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,032,339 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniansi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,013,894 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zonelibm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,004,677 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zeeverm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 01,039,955 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnresm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,217,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnclim.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,113,222 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneclim.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,036,937 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zclientm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,029,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\znetm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\write.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\write.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN Gaming Zone
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,347,136 | ---- | C] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hypertrm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,183,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\accwiz.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndvol32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sndvol32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,131,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndrec32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\access.cpl
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hticons.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\htrn_jis.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,227,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avtapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,227,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avtapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,073,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avwav.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,073,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avwav.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winchat.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winchat.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avmeter.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avmeter.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,605,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getuname.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,605,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getuname.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\calc.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\calc.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\charmap.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\charmap.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshearts.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshearts.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmine.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmine.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sol.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sol.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\freecell.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\freecell.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,067,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdshost.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regini.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regini.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsshutdn.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsshutdn.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tskill.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tskill.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsdiscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsdiscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shadow.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shadow.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reset.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\reset.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,161,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcuiu.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxoci.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qprocess.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qappsrv.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qappsrv.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdmodem.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdmodem.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logoff.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logoff.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpcfgex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcfgex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,956,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtctm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtclog.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xolehlp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxlegih.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxlegih.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtsadmin.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dcomcnfg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcomcnfg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrereg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,225,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrv.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,110,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clbcatex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,097,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrepl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,097,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comrepl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\colbact.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stclient.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stclient.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comaddin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comaddin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxdm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxdm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,540,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comuid.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsnap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsnap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmi2xml.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,075,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmipicmp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmimsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmitimep.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmtr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmt.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,116,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\updprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmplprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemdisp.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trnsprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unsecapp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:25 | 00,273,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msiprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:25 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smtpcons.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmprops.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,120,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\servdeps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fwdprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmfutil.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:18 | 00,123,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplay32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:18 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows NT


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

01,929,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,538,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spider.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,343,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspaint.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clipbrd.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,053,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:16 | 00,407,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstsc.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:16 | 00,093,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscfgwmi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:15 | 00,147,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdchost.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:15 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscupgrd.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:15 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdsaddin.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,426,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,087,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpwsx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpclip.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgbkend.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpsnd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icaapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsDtc
[2005/01/10 22:19:13 | 00,625,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvut.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com
[2005/01/10 22:19:12 | 01,267,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsvcs.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:06 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licwmi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:02 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Videos
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Templates
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Favorites
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop
[2005/01/10 13:26:20 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 13:26:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data
[2005/01/10 12:38:13 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsink.ax
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,090,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kswdmcap.ax
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kstvtune.ax
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfwwdm32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,043,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksxbar.ax
[2005/01/10 12:36:49 | 00,137,216 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atidrae.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:49 | 00,075,136 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atimpae.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:44 | 00,604,253 | ---- | C] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmodem.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:44 | 00,397,502 | ---- | C] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vpctcom.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:44 | 00,064,605 | ---- | C] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vvoice.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:43 | 00,112,574 | ---- | C] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptserlp.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:43 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe
[2005/01/10 12:36:38 | 00,006,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\enum1394.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,145,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,060,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfman32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,036,480 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfmanm.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,495,616 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sblfx.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,283,904 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,256,512 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devcon32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksproxy.ax
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,006,912 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksuser.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctwdm32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:31 | 00,010,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gameenum.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:31 | 00,003,712 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctljystk.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:22 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\ODBC
[2005/01/10 12:35:03 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcommon.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:03 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcplui.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:02 | 00,774,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spttseng.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sapisvr.exe
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines
[2005/01/10 12:35:00 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Program Files
[2005/01/10 12:35:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
[2005/01/10 12:35:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files
[2005/01/10 12:34:59 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041f.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuq.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuf.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuq.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuf.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdazel.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdazel.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0419.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:56 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkyr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:56 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkyr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycc.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduzb.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdur.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtat.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmon.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkaz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdblr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdaze.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycc.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduzb.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdur.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtat.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmon.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkaz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdblr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdaze.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:54 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0408.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,008,192 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhept.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhept.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela3.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela3.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe319.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe220.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe319.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe220.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgkl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgkl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040e.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0415.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0405.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdest.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdest.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,007,168 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\KBDAL.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdal.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdro.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdro.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:45 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irclass.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:45 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\irclass.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,176,157 | ---- | C] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgrpsetu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,176,157 | ---- | C] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgrpsetu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,103,424 | ---- | C] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\EqnClass.Dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,103,424 | ---- | C] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eqnclass.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,085,020 | ---- | C] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgsetup.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,085,020 | ---- | C] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgsetup.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,024,661 | ---- | C] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spxcoins.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,024,661 | ---- | C] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spxcoins.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,019,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapi.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,019,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TAPI.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,013,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wfwnet.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,013,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\WFWNET.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,009,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ver.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,009,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VER.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,004,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\timer.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,004,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TIMER.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,002,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,002,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VGA.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,126,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvideo.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,126,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MSVIDEO.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLECLI.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,073,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciavi.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,073,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIAVI.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,068,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\mmsystem.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciwave.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIWAVE.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,025,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciseq.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,025,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCISEQ.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLESVR.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SHELL.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,003,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\system.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,003,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SYSTEM.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,002,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouse.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,002,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MOUSE.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sound.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SOUND.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmtask.tsk
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MMTASK.TSK
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,109,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avifile.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,109,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVIFILE.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,069,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,069,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVICAP.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,032,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\commdlg.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,032,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\COMMDLG.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\TASKMAN.EXE
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskman.exe
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,009,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lzexpand.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,009,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\LZEXPAND.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,002,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,002,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\KEYBOARD.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:41 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\winspool.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:41 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batt.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:40 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storprop.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CatRoot2
[2005/01/10 12:34:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CatRoot
[2005/01/10 12:33:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | R-SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Fonts
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | RHSD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Web
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\inf
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wins
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usmt
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\twain_32
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Temp
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\system
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ShellExt
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Setup
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\security
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Resources
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\repair
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ras
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oobe
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npp
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mui
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\mui
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\msapps
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\msagent
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Media
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\java
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetsrv
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ime
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icsxml
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ias
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Help
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\export
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cache
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\disdn
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcp
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Debug
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Cursors
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Connection Wizard
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\config
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Config
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\addins
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\3com_dmi
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\3076
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\2052
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1054
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1042
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1041
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1037
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1033
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1031
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1028
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1025


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

00,629,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpd_ci.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:38 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdtrace.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,356,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdsp.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,331,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,154,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtp.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpus.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdconns.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:32 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvadve.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:32 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVADVD.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:24 | 00,204,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpsrcwp.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 01,661,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpencen.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:14 | 00,348,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmnet.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:12 | 00,429,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmdev.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:10 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uwdf.exe
[2004/09/22 19:46:10 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfapi.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:44 | 00,232,448 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecp.acm
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnpinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spdwnwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faxpatch.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pidgen.dll
[2004/01/07 12:21:24 | 00,258,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicows.dll
[2003/12/11 21:56:18 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnphoto.scr
[2003/12/09 16:38:26 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cspinterface.dll
[2003/12/09 16:38:26 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\GuiStateShare.dll
[2003/09/10 16:06:12 | 00,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls2.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,716,288 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ltwvc11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,392,192 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltkrn11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,127,488 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltimg11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,285,184 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LFCMP11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,262,656 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LTDIS11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,172,032 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfpng11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,152,064 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,118,784 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltfil11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lffax11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfwmf11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpsd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,041,472 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfgif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,036,864 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfbmp11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcx11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfeps11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftga11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,417,792 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\px.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,397,312 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxwave.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,270,336 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxdrv.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxmas.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vxblock.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,017,136 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pxhelp20.sys
[2003/09/10 06:48:22 | 00,147,512 | ---- | C] (HP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpwhlmn.dll
[2003/08/05 00:28:34 | 00,138,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCRES.dll
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 01,143,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20.DLL
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 00,034,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20ENU.DLL
[2003/03/18 23:14:52 | 00,499,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp71.dll
[2003/03/18 22:05:50 | 00,089,088 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atl71.dll
[2003/02/21 05:42:22 | 00,348,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcr71.dll
[2002/12/20 06:02:44 | 01,077,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSCOMCTL.OCX
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,241,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSV7ENU.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMUSIC.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT32.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT16.DLL
[2002/11/06 03:10:14 | 00,167,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmserror.dll
[2002/08/29 01:48:26 | 00,329,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:32 | 00,679,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sstext3d.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:32 | 00,610,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sspipes.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:32 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssstars.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,704,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ss3dfo.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,393,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssflwbox.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmarque.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssbezier.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmyst.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrnsave.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,419,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdm.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,358,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcpl.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,317,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unregmp2.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,283,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhlp32.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,278,559 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8ds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,262,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg4ds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,259,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracerpt.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,258,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msadds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,220,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,215,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osk.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,171,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,135,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\desk.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,129,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intl.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,124,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net1.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\schtasks.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,107,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsnotify.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsess.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdbinst.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtcshare.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,075,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telnet.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,070,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigverif.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\joy.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wextract.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntadmn.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\packager.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utilman.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reg.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shmgrate.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcimlby.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcad32.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbisurf.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skeys.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runonce.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\savedump.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,172,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jview.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,100,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logagent.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,100,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logagent.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconfig.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,015,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jdbgmgr.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 01,033,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,193,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eudcedit.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpresult.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftp.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontview.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 01,298,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiag.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dwwin.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,104,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgntfs.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,083,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvsetup.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgfat.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,049,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clspack.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdl32.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\conime.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\defrag.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 02,450,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 02,450,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,596,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsecedit.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,378,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcdlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,264,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wow32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ahui.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,091,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xactsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsnmp32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_pfu.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\at.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wtsapi32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wship6.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autolfn.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) --


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

01,117,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,984,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syssetup.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMNetMgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMNetMgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,713,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sxs.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,417,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbscript.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,316,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\untfs.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,303,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmstream.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,292,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,286,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vmhelper.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,246,814 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmdll.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,222,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmasf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,222,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmasf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,136,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti_ci.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,135,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webvw.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,124,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadss.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,115,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32spl.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpshell.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsta.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmredir.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (ImTOO Software Studio) -- C:\WINDOWS\moeALT.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\url.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umandlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\udhisapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsvrp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:14 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolss.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:14 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 01,580,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfcfiles.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,363,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smlogcfg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,313,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scesrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scecli.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,171,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccsccp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sbeio.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,140,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc_os.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shgina.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shimeng.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shfolder.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigtab.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sensapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 01,435,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\query.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,713,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\opengl32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,657,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,433,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched20.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,283,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pdh.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,266,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oakley.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,249,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,236,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasapi32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,206,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasppp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbctrac.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,142,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwprovau.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,135,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\offfilt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastls.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,107,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleprn.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,106,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psbase.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\raschap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccu32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccr32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwwks.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pautoenr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasman.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pngfilt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcbcp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rassapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32gt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,701,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,622,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netcfgx.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,552,989 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrepl40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstime.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,414,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,414,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msscp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,413,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp60.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,407,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netlogon.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,348,189 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxbde40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,258,077 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstext40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,248,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\newdev.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,204,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswebdvd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,195,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msutb.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,179,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsdba.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,134,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvfw32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,103,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlhtml.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntprint.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npptools.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncobjapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddenb32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 01,507,356 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjet40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,421,919 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd2x40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,358,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjetoledb40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,348,189 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspbde40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,241,693 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjtes40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,213,023 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msltus40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,179,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnetobj.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,179,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msnetobj.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,175,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspmsp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,175,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrating.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorcl32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,021,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjdbc10.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 02,854,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,994,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgina.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,539,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msftedit.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,512,029 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexch40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,319,517 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexcl40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,271,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msihnd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimtf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,154,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msawt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,151,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdart.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscms.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msctfp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 01,192,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcndmgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,721,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsasrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,660,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqqm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,517,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsnap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,471,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqutil.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,423,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licdll.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,341,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localspl.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,186,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtrig.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,177,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,138,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqad.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,095,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsec.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licmgr10.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqise.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LAPRXY.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\LAPRXY.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DMOD.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,404,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javart.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ippromon.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,198,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iuengine.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,198,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iuengine.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,187,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacypt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,171,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jit.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,155,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\itircl.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,123,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\input.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inseng.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iphlpapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,063,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaprxy.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6mon.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ixsso.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,344,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetcfg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,323,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iedkcs32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,254,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icm32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,251,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iepeers.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,216,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieaksie.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,198,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gptext.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakeng.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\idq.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iesetup.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhsetup.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,036,921 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imeshare.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imgutil.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,380,957 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,087,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fldrclnr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faultrep.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fdeploy.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,357,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtmsft.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,313,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx3j.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,304,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\duser.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,205,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtrans.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,183,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\els.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventlog.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\encapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 01,179,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 01,054,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\danim.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,991,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmv2clt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,991,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmv2clt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,640,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbghelp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,375,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnet.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,343,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdial32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,282,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,266,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddraw.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,253,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmclien.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,253,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmclien.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cewmdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cewmdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,212,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvoice.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,194,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certcli.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput8.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,181,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmime.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\credui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,142,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprop.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,123,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgnet.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

00,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmstyle.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,104,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmusic.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,096,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,096,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,095,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmstor.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,095,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmstor.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,084,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifil32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmscript.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browsewm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciodm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmcompos.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhupnp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cabinet.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clusapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsockx.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,052,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\basesrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgsnap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmloader.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhpast.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csrsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmband.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsadsn.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds32gt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,295,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,263,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,175,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldpc.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\advpack.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsmsext.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:44 | 00,071,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxg.sys
[2002/08/29 01:40:44 | 00,009,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\framebuf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:10 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browselc.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:06 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asferror.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:06 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asferror.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnetlib.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:46 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtmler.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:46 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpx32r.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:42 | 00,216,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\moricons.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:36 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcp32r.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 08,231,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmploc.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:22 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asctrls.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,290,816 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codeca.acm
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,218,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysmon.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscript.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proctexe.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:18 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sl_anet.acm
[2002/08/29 01:39:12 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmp.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:12 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmp.ocx
[2002/08/29 00:20:46 | 00,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpcdll.dll
[2002/08/29 00:14:20 | 01,843,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32k.sys
[2002/08/29 00:08:44 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\classpnp.sys
[2002/08/29 00:03:30 | 02,180,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2002/08/28 23:48:14 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spiisupd.exe
[2002/08/28 23:45:22 | 00,072,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mqac.sys
[2002/08/28 23:37:54 | 00,225,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
[2002/08/28 23:34:34 | 00,040,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nmnt.sys
[2002/08/28 23:33:36 | 00,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmlane.sys
[2002/08/28 23:33:20 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\1394bus.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:52 | 00,142,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:42 | 00,036,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:22 | 00,017,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\watchdog.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:06 | 00,079,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
[2002/08/28 23:28:00 | 00,014,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tape.sys
[2002/08/28 23:27:56 | 00,014,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\diskdump.sys
[2002/08/28 23:27:50 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys
[2002/08/28 23:27:48 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pciidex.sys
[2002/08/28 23:25:14 | 01,351,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2002/08/28 23:21:08 | 00,163,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwrdr.sys
[2002/08/28 23:14:26 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprpres.dll
[2002/08/28 23:09:00 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winbrand.dll
[2002/08/28 23:08:24 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pidgen.dll
[2002/08/28 23:05:10 | 00,007,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kd1394.dll
[2002/08/28 23:05:04 | 00,081,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HAL.DLL
[2002/08/28 23:03:28 | 00,187,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp1res.dll
[2002/08/28 22:36:06 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsvinn.dLL
[2002/08/28 22:36:06 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsrpcn.dll
[2002/08/28 22:34:36 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnmpntw.dll
[2002/08/28 20:57:36 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netfxocm.dll
[2002/08/28 20:41:20 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsapi.dll
[2002/08/28 20:41:10 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pid.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:32 | 00,152,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaenh.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:32 | 00,137,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssenh.dll
[2002/08/28 19:13:42 | 00,140,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ks.sys
[2002/08/28 18:33:16 | 00,025,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sonydcam.sys
[2002/08/28 18:32:56 | 00,016,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbintel.sys
[2002/08/28 18:32:34 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\stream.sys
[2002/08/28 18:05:06 | 00,036,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdk6.sys
[2002/08/28 18:04:56 | 02,057,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2002/08/20 22:13:12 | 00,189,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WISPTIS.EXE
[2002/08/20 22:10:16 | 00,204,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INKED.DLL
[2002/08/07 16:25:02 | 00,442,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.dll
[2002/07/26 19:47:38 | 00,546,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhctrl.ocx
[2002/07/16 16:55:02 | 00,174,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xenroll.dll
[2002/07/11 18:47:58 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\simpdata.tlb
[2002/07/11 18:47:58 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdatsrc.tlb
[2002/03/25 18:02:14 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
[2002/02/04 02:43:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4r.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escimgn.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escwian.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esccmn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,374,640 | ---- | C] (Macromedia, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tourW.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 02,067,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdosys.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,501,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskcopy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,392,671 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm60.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,355,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,294,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound3d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,227,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx8vb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,200,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntbackup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,082,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,028,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,981,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42u.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,927,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40u.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,927,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40u.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,884,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,858,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,831,519 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswdat10.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,825,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim700.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,815,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,764,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winntbbu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,619,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx7vb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,614,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323msp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,614,429 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswstr10.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,602,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autoconv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,586,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,580,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autofmt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,566,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,549,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,542,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blackbox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,542,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blackbox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,506,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,488,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,463,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadefui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,457,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jscript.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shellstyle.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\class_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,433,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiaacmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,415,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\samsrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,397,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwizc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,388,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,384,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsmsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,367,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\metal_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\home_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,361,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blue_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,358,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,349,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsecsnp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,347,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tourstart.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,337,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\filemgmt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetwiz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,321,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswmdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,321,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mswmdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,315,423 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd3x40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,306,176 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\objsel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,696 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmfd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,278,559 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcjt32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,275,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ulib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,265,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,259,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,257,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nusrmgr.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,245,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,229,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplayx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compstui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,225,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localsec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanman.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qasf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,211,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qasf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,206,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,202,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,202,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rmcast.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,194,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,182,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,180,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlunirl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskpart.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgdw400.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

00,163,840 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgdw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleacc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,159,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,155,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hdwwiz.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\daxctle.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft Research) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bnts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,151,583 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjint40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,150,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keymgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\initpki.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,144,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hotplug.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,144,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dskquoui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mobsync.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\swprv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,135,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,123,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrtdep.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oledlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oledlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glu32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\t2embed.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtgsvc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvvox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstlsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imsinsnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iexpress.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aclui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapistub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\progman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifile.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysocmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,105,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\polstore.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,103,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmsynth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcbdyctl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actxprxy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\txflog.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winscard.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbiop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshom.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timedate.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcint.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dskquota.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\krnl386.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.rll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqlogmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,088,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,087,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrlui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,087,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsh.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\makecab.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diantz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,084,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,456 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecx.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtcstp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui0.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontsub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fontsub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Radius Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iccvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shrpubw.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtrig.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventtriggers.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\remotesp.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nslookup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,075,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetpp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,802 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrclr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msw3prt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\magnify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hlink.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hlink.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmoprp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcbase.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scarddlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsystem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systeminfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\openfiles.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxclu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxsap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asycfilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cleanmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmstp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acelpdec.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) --


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\admparse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\miglibnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\resutils.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drvqry.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\driverquery.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\synceng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasphone.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ndptsp.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cipher.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dwil1033.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcirt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icmui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dataclen.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrator.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,279 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcji32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,279 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjter40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msident.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\migpwd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain_32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstdecod.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\camocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proquota.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcreate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,179 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwoa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprdim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqupgrd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iernonce.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msprivs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmypics.scr
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqdscli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\docprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\extrac32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtutils.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\htui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mf3216.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmon32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\grpconv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndproxy.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecnv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecnv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpxl32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dosapp.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\corpol.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fips.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfproc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorsvc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migisol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmlog.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmlog.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmddsp.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetmib1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipfltdrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\commdlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winipsec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\relog.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkfwd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpnpinst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtipxmib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sethc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,749 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbajet32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xcopy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspatcha.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplaysvr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeshare.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_fmt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmlib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismp.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hidphone.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sendcmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,746 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrecr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshcon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batmeter.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\profmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgpl400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgpl400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\findstr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddrawex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfdisk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\efsadu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmdbg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graftabl.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvidc32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\format.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfos.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,603 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.rll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxroute.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpmodemx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsock32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfcsubs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\feclient.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0407.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0816.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0413.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0410.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,535 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfpodbc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,511 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odtext32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,511 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oddbse32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odpdx32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odfox32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odexl32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorc32r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0c0a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0416.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqbkup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\linkinfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shutdown.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mode.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dswave.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0414.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040b.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0409.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0406.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\partmgr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnsvr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdupgrd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | C] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | C] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powrprof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconf.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bidispl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnpcont.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\raspti.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskadp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\more.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetppui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmcfg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmremote.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stimon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsh.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mgmtapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcastmib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hnetmon.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svchost.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wfwnet.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkflt.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\script.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netrap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsddd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ws2ifsl.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regsvr32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tree.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmadm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comm.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lzexpand.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkrsrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proxycfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcomp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ver.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasacd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modern.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dciman32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,261 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneoc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhstb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasadhlp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\igmpagnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8thk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (DSP GROUP, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tssoft32.acm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chcp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcopy.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\parvdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidle.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsconins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmload.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winver.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiperf.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\security.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgaoem.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds16gt.dLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ds16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsvc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mnmdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\beep.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapir.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actmovie.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timer.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msafd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnlobby.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnaddr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\oprghdlr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\system.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\null.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winoldap.mod
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mouse.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyboard.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sound.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmtask.tsk
[2001/08/17 15:37:00 | 00,077,891 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrmlnka.exe
[2001/08/17 15:37:00 | 00,069,700 | ---- | C] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrshuta.exe
[2001/08/17 15:37:00 | 00,061,508 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrprbda.exe
[2001/08/17 15:36:36 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfaxui.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:36 | 00,003,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfax.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,323,641 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdtea.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,102,457 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv42a.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,086,073 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrfaxa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,077,890 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdpa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,077,883 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrrtosa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,069,699 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcoina.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,061,500 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcntra.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,053,305 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlbva.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,049,211 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvpa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,049,211 | ---- | C] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsdpia.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,049,209 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv80a.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,045,116 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvoica.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,041,019 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsvpia.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio800.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio600.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnike.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamci.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:28 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pjlmon.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:20 | 00,147,968 | ---- | C] (RioPort) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdwmdmsp.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:16 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hid.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:14 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmutil.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:10 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnbjmon.dll
[2001/08/17 07:06:22 | 00,021,376 | ---- | C] (Toshiba Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tsbvcap.sys
[2001/08/17 07:03:44 | 00,023,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd2.sys
[2001/08/17 07:03:42 | 00,023,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd.sys
[2001/08/17 07:02:26 | 00,262,528 | ---- | C] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cinemst2.sys
[2001/08/17 07:02:14 | 00,058,112 | ---- | C] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vdmindvd.sys
[2001/08/17 07:01:34 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tosdvd.sys
[2001/08/17 06:58:02 | 00,063,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mf.sys
[2001/08/17 06:57:26 | 00,012,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fsvga.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:46 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\riodrv.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:46 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rio8drv.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:44 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nikedrv.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:38 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Compaq Computer Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cpqdap01.sys
[2001/07/07 10:20:58 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/07/06 23:59:11 | 00,410,984 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deploytk.dll
[2001/07/06 23:59:10 | 00,148,888 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2001/07/06 23:59:10 | 00,144,792 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2001/07/06 23:59:10 | 00,144,792 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2001/06/25 00:00:00 | 00,172,032 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esdtr.dll
[2001/05/23 00:00:00 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epfb5cpl.dll
[2001/05/21 00:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esintpl.dll
[2001/05/09 17:47:10 | 00,466,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmoe.dll
[2001/05/07 00:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epcomdd.dll
[2001/03/08 18:30:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3a.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:42 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npwmsdrm.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:40 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asfsipc.dll
[2001/02/11 21:56:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Received Files
[2001/02/11 21:54:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRVSTORE
[2001/02/11 21:52:00 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\WindowsLiveInstaller
[2001/02/11 21:51:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live
[2001/02/11 21:51:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\WLInstaller
[2001/01/22 04:25:24 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ATHPRXY.DLL
[2000/12/28 16:00:30 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Password Recovery for MSN
[2000/12/28 05:10:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SWREG - Order Confirmation_files
[2000/12/28 05:00:30 | 00,188,416 | ---- | C] (TeraByte Unlimited) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\burncdcc.exe
[2000/12/27 10:34:58 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Data Doctor Password Recovery MSN Explorer(Evaluation)
[2000/12/27 10:16:37 | 00,692,460 | ---- | C] (Pro Data Doctor Pvt. Ltd. ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\MSN-exp-pwd-recovery-demo.exe
[2000/12/27 06:26:22 | 46,897,555 | ---- | C] (Your Company Name ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\CubeMasterEvalSetup(NI).exe
[2000/10/11 00:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esicm.dll
[2000/09/28 14:41:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Campus Sample interview questions_files
[2000/09/28 13:54:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Informational-Interview Request Letter_files
[2000/09/28 12:17:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Video docs
[2000/09/20 18:27:56 | 00,049,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mstape.sys
[2000/09/20 18:27:56 | 00,049,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstape.sys
[2000/09/20 18:27:55 | 00,013,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avcstrm.sys
[2000/09/20 18:27:55 | 00,013,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avcstrm.sys
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pds.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nts.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsys.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cba.dll
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 01,039,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJET35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,368,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\VBAR332.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,251,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRD2X35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,222,720 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSLTUS35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,109,056 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\IX509CLS.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,092,672 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSL.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ODBCTL32.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Intel) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LOC32VC0.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INDSM_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CLUTIL_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,037,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJINT35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,024,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJTER35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AMSLIB.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSGSYS.EXE
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CBAXFR.DLL
[2000/08/08 18:38:45 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhid.sys
[2000/07/28 21:43:47 | 00,449,888 | ---- | C] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\msgr8us.exe
[2000/06/04 18:47:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\News Flash Graphics
[2000/06/02 07:51:50 | 00,034,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSERROR.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:51:02 | 00,084,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSCMPS.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:48:46 | 00,427,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4C32.DLL
[2000/05/23 22:45:58 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSSTDFMT.DLL
[2000/05/18 07:09:17 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Spyware virus via email_ NEED HELP! - Page 2 - Tech Support Guy Forums_files
[2000/05/18 07:04:48 | 00,548,352 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2000/05/17 13:19:28 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2000/05/11 14:06:20 | 00,397,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRDO20.DLL
[2000/05/07 05:05:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\skypePM
[2000/05/07 05:02:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Skype
[2000/05/07 05:02:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Google
[2000/05/07 05:02:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Google
[2000/05/07 05:01:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype
[2000/05/07 05:00:54 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Skype
[2000/05/07 05:00:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Skype
[2000/04/21 01:42:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\VundoFix Backups
[2000/04/20 04:17:23 | 00,000,000 | RHSD | C] -- C:\cmdcons
[2000/04/20 04:13:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2000/04/20 04:12:59 | 00,212,480 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2000/04/20 04:12:59 | 00,136,704 | ---- | C] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2000/04/20 04:12:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT
[2000/04/20 04:11:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Qoobox
[2000/04/19 05:44:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Config.Msi
[2000/04/19 04:46:29 | 00,410,624 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\TFC.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2009/12/09 22:54:07 | 00,261,632 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2009/10/25 06:11:34 | 00,077,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,327,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,327,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wucltui.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,209,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuweb.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,021,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll.mui
[2009/08/06 19:24:12 | 00,015,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,217,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaucpl.cpl
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,044,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups2.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,035,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,035,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wups.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:06 | 00,053,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt.exe
[2009/08/06 19:24:06 | 00,015,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll.mui
[2009/08/06 19:24:04 | 00,096,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdm.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:04 | 00,096,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdm.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:00 | 00,017,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng.dll.mui
[2009/08/06 19:23:54 | 00,575,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:54 | 00,575,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuapi.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:46 | 01,929,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:46 | 00,274,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mucltui.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:46 | 00,016,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mucltui.dll.mui
[2009/06/30 09:37:16 | 00,028,552 | ---- | M] (Panda Security, S.L.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pavboot.sys
[2009/04/20 12:56:28 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2007/11/27 00:23:05 | 00,004,723 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini
[2007/11/27 00:01:46 | 00,001,759 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache
[2007/11/26 22:53:55 | 00,000,039 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Default.PLS
[2007/11/24 23:00:02 | 08,107,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Endingtitle.mov
[2007/11/24 22:07:39 | 13,912,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_benningtitle.mov
[2007/11/24 02:19:23 | 51,283,757 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr. Major Ogo Ezeokeke.wmv
[2007/11/14 00:26:56 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jscript.dll
[2007/11/14 00:26:56 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jscript.dll
[2007/11/13 03:25:53 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
[2007/11/10 00:20:47 | 21,425,121 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash.wmv
[2007/11/09 21:57:02 | 00,000,284 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
[2007/11/07 00:37:19 | 16,294,932 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Enf_10.mov
[2007/11/05 01:40:26 | 18,907,072 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Enf_10_new2.mov
[2007/11/05 00:57:15 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENTERTAINMENT NEWS FLASH_A.avd
[2007/10/30 03:16:33 | 03,058,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
[2007/10/29 15:43:03 | 01,287,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\quartz.dll
[2007/10/29 15:43:03 | 01,287,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quartz.dll
[2007/10/29 03:26:53 | 00,115,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp3res.dll
[2007/10/27 18:40:30 | 00,222,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmasf.dll
[2007/10/27 18:40:30 | 00,222,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmasf.dll
[2007/10/25 20:36:51 | 08,454,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell32.dll
[2007/10/21 12:27:18 | 18,888,640 | ---- | M] (Macromedia, Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.exe
[2007/10/21 12:25:11 | 17,885,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.swf
[2007/10/21 11:29:02 | 00,142,231 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amin's_house.jpg
[2007/10/18 12:31:46 | 00,051,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sirenacm.dll
[2007/10/16 22:16:21 | 11,373,0200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.mov
[2007/10/16 16:36:20 | 38,799,399 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.wmv
[2007/10/16 16:16:04 | 00,007,613 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.tdk
[2007/10/14 17:29:40 | 00,021,564 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Baba Ologba copy.jpg
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 01,494,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shdocvw.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,659,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,615,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstime.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstime.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,474,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,449,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrating.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msrating.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pngfilt.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 01,054,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\danim.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 01,054,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\danim.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 01,023,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browseui.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,357,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtmsft.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,357,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,251,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iepeers.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,251,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,205,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtrans.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,205,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,151,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdfview.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inseng.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inseng.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
[2007/10/10 04:16:27 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iedw.exe
[2007/10/06 21:15:29 | 10,541,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ending title.mov
[2007/10/06 18:46:22 | 13,008,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\emeka.mov
[2007/10/06 18:41:54 | 02,975,958 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka.wmv
[2007/10/06 18:12:48 | 00,010,493 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\emeka.X3D
[2007/10/06 18:12:42 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka.avi
[2007/09/23 11:45:45 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\M2DIGITV PROMO AD SCRIPT.doc
[2007/09/09 00:02:44 | 00,038,375 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka_Thanksgiving Service.ppj
[2007/09/03 00:32:01 | 00,242,266 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Term-Conditions-Estimate.pdf
[2007/09/02 00:45:13 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_envelope.pub
[2007/09/02 00:42:43 | 00,089,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV EXPOSURE.pub
[2007/08/30 21:43:00 | 00,003,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2Design.png
[2007/08/30 21:42:35 | 00,003,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Cafe_Scientific.png
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,000,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\The Flash Ad Creator 25.exe.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,000,742 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Shortcut to SAFlashPlayer.exe.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:33:36 | 00,000,869 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Flash AD Creator v2 Manual.pdf.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:27:45 | 13,238,5606 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash_Ad_v25_Upgrader_Setup.zip
[2007/08/23 20:22:10 | 00,001,580 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\LimeWire 4.14.8.lnk
[2007/08/23 01:14:06 | 03,448,946 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled.sqf
[2007/08/23 01:08:53 | 03,499,386 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled.swf
[2007/08/20 23:15:44 | 00,683,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll
[2007/08/20 22:55:49 | 00,296,161 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new stationID_4.png
[2007/07/30 19:53:06 | 10,462,925 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Holy Angel.wmv
[2007/07/30 19:43:40 | 29,195,7916 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Holy Angel.avi
[2007/07/30 19:08:54 | 06,214,099 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant trailer.wmv
[2007/07/30 18:47:02 | 25,382,209 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Exposure.wmv
[2007/07/29 23:43:05 | 19,101,2864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Immigrant_trailer.avi
[2007/07/29 23:33:33 | 73,652,7872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Immigrant_modified.avi
[2007/07/29 03:01:33 | 00,001,604 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2007/07/29 02:58:03 | 20,256,064 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTimeInstaller.exe
[2007/07/29 02:34:32 | 67,956,101 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ike Onuaha.wmv
[2007/07/28 22:35:57 | 60,848,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_exposure_stationid.avi
[2007/07/19 14:45:46 | 00,167,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\P1010141_0009.jpg
[2007/07/16 22:22:15 | 00,907,668 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_stationID.mov
[2007/07/16 22:21:22 | 00,285,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure1.wmv
[2007/07/16 22:18:35 | 00,283,161 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_stationID.wmv
[2007/07/16 21:43:17 | 00,703,044 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\-m2TV_Exposure_stationID.swf
[2007/07/16 21:26:17 | 00,289,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_New stationID2.avi
[2007/07/16 21:15:44 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_New stationID.avi
[2007/07/13 11:12:31 | 00,001,535 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Mail.lnk
[2007/07/13 11:10:44 | 00,000,812 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Messenger.lnk
[2007/07/09 06:09:42 | 00,584,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcrt4.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,660,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqqm.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,660,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqqm.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,471,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqutil.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,471,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqutil.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,177,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrt.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,177,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqrt.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,138,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqad.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,138,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqad.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,095,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsec.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,095,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqsec.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqupgrd.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqupgrd.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqdscli.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqdscli.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqise.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqise.dll
[2007/07/06 03:05:47 | 00,072,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mqac.sys
[2007/07/06 03:05:47 | 00,072,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqac.sys
[2007/07/05 23:58:31 | 15,782,0404 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr.mov
[2007/07/04 18:13:00 | 07,893,686 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant_MusicVideo_19_9_300.mov
[2007/07/04 18:13:00 | 02,105,852 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant_trailer_19_9_300.mov
[2007/06/29 19:17:45 | 00,001,636 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Namo FreeMotion 2006.lnk
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTimeVR.qtx
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTime.qts
[2007/06/27 23:24:52 | 12,565,923 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\adobemagazine.zip
[2007/06/26 22:10:26 | 00,317,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unregmp2.exe
[2007/06/26 08:13:22 | 00,851,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgx.dll
[2007/06/26 00:57:18 | 21,777,350 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr David Agbeti.wmv
[2007/06/25 23:40:41 | 00,000,141 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr_David_Agbeti.html
[2007/06/25 23:08:16 | 01,104,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
[2007/06/25 00:51:12 | 00,018,636 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr David Agbeti.jpg
[2007/06/25 00:47:33 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\AGBETI4.avd
[2007/06/25 00:27:59 | 84,417,921 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr. David Agbeti.wmv
[2007/06/23 13:03:06 | 00,000,137 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ppdrv.ini
[2007/06/19 06:31:19 | 00,282,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi32.dll
[2007/06/14 23:17:35 | 28,307,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union of Northern California.wmv
[2007/06/13 03:23:07 | 01,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\explorer.exe
[2007/06/13 03:23:07 | 01,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
[2007/06/12 22:33:47 | 32,976,4860 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agbeti4.avi
[2007/06/12 21:41:06 | 00,024,623 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union.jpg
[2007/06/12 21:23:54 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_OPENTITLE_1.avd
[2007/06/02 22:14:15 | 00,489,598 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_promo_1-1.pdf
[2007/06/02 19:29:11 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DVD 2.avd
[2007/05/28 21:57:25 | 00,062,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday copy.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:52:43 | 00,011,447 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday_3.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:51:39 | 00,011,077 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday_2.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:48:47 | 00,009,452 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:47:16 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ASHLEY.avd
[2007/05/24 21:22:20 | 00,189,910 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_3 copy.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:22:02 | 00,211,303 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_3 copy.png
[2007/05/24 21:13:12 | 00,099,796 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News .x3d
[2007/05/24 21:12:56 | 00,154,174 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_2.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:08:40 | 00,051,155 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_1.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:04:19 | 00,039,603 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news.jpg
[2007/05/24 20:23:32 | 00,361,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV stationID.ppt
[2007/05/24 19:30:13 | 21,631,1808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.avi
[2007/05/24 19:01:12 | 03,221,939 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.rm
[2007/05/24 18:54:43 | 15,282,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.mov
[2007/05/24 18:04:31 | 00,129,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash_A.avi
[2007/05/24 18:03:24 | 00,044,500 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.X3D
[2007/05/24 17:39:14 | 00,125,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash.avi
[2007/05/23 20:11:58 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF_2.avd
[2007/05/23 20:10:22 | 00,120,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF_2.avi
[2007/05/23 20:05:07 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.avd
[2007/05/23 20:02:14 | 00,113,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.avi
[2007/05/23 19:51:05 | 00,113,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\enf_1.avi
[2007/05/18 18:19:03 | 41,728,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ashley1.avi
[2007/05/17 11:46:25 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My journey to Africa.doc
[2007/05/17 04:28:05 | 00,549,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaut32.dll
[2007/05/16 08:12:15 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wabimp.dll
[2007/05/16 08:12:12 | 00,510,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wab32.dll
[2007/05/16 08:12:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\directdb.dll
[2007/05/15 20:08:23 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE_2.doc
[2007/05/15 20:04:58 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Nigeria_m2digitv_promo.doc
[2007/05/05 18:17:06 | 01,801,608 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Vesa070506011704-29009091009106.avi
[2007/05/02 09:06:39 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Religion.doc
[2007/04/30 01:13:34 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Religion Essay.doc
[2007/04/25 07:21:15 | 00,144,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\schannel.dll
[2007/04/23 23:22:43 | 67,195,0328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\anita2.avi
[2007/04/23 03:32:54 | 00,364,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\update.sys
[2007/04/18 09:12:23 | 02,854,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msi.dll
[2007/04/17 21:52:08 | 00,037,524 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\060214_animal_love[1].jpg
[2007/04/16 08:52:53 | 00,984,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[2007/04/14 21:49:41 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_4.doc
[2007/04/13 22:51:16 | 00,012,404 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\West Coast African Store Owner_2.wmv
[2007/04/12 16:09:11 | 00,129,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Securing Your Organization.doc
[2007/04/10 15:01:18 | 00,336,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaTray.exe
[2007/04/10 15:01:18 | 00,336,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaTray.exe
[2007/04/10 15:00:46 | 00,236,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaLogon.dll
[2007/04/09 23:15:00 | 00,023,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nscompat.tlb
[2007/04/09 23:15:00 | 00,016,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amcompat.tlb
[2007/04/09 23:11:03 | 00,000,613 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\win.ini


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2007/04/09 23:08:57 | 00,316,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPr9.prx
[2007/04/09 23:07:10 | 00,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\MsftWdf_user_01_00_00.Wdf
[2007/04/08 10:30:56 | 00,560,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2007/03/17 06:43:01 | 00,292,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsrv.dll
[2007/03/17 06:43:01 | 00,292,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsrv.dll
[2007/03/09 06:46:24 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdpv.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,577,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user32.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mf3216.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mf3216.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (ImTOO Software Studio) -- C:\WINDOWS\moeALT.dll
[2007/03/08 06:47:48 | 01,843,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32k.sys
[2007/03/08 06:47:48 | 01,843,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win32k.sys
[2007/03/07 23:53:36 | 00,868,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.fla
[2007/03/07 23:53:01 | 00,297,333 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new_logo6.swf
[2007/03/07 23:34:50 | 00,084,577 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.rm
[2007/03/07 23:28:10 | 00,758,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.mov
[2007/03/05 01:17:42 | 00,021,307 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationid_m2tv.jpg
[2007/03/05 01:16:40 | 00,017,909 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new logo.rm
[2007/02/28 02:10:57 | 02,180,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2007/02/28 02:10:57 | 02,180,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[2007/02/28 02:08:48 | 02,136,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlmp.exe
[2007/02/28 01:38:57 | 02,015,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrpamp.exe
[2007/02/28 01:38:55 | 02,057,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2007/02/28 01:38:55 | 02,057,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2007/02/12 21:50:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | M] (ScreenTime Media) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\YBCA 2006 Screensaver.scr
[2007/02/09 04:10:35 | 00,574,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntfs.sys
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,757 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,740 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Adobe Reader 7.0.lnk
[2007/02/05 13:17:02 | 00,185,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\upnphost.dll
[2007/02/02 02:27:25 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\English Essay.doc
[2007/01/31 01:11:12 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Marketing-Program Ideas.doc
[2007/01/23 12:29:20 | 00,546,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhctrl.ocx
[2007/01/23 12:29:20 | 00,546,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrl.ocx
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,536,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado15.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadox.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadomd.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjro.dll
[2006/12/19 14:52:18 | 00,134,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shsvcs.dll
[2006/12/19 11:16:47 | 00,333,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiaservc.dll
[2006/12/10 15:10:02 | 00,014,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spmsg.dll
[2006/12/06 22:06:04 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Executive Governor of Kwara State.doc
[2006/12/04 15:21:50 | 00,414,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscp.dll
[2006/12/04 15:21:50 | 00,414,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msscp.dll
[2006/12/04 00:32:08 | 00,109,739 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amins house copy.jpg
[2006/12/03 23:38:39 | 00,183,260 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy copy.pdf
[2006/12/03 23:38:14 | 00,183,317 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy.ai
[2006/12/03 23:15:54 | 00,016,113 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy.jpg
[2006/11/29 20:37:18 | 00,059,909 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\8.jpg
[2006/11/29 20:22:15 | 00,003,833 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Paste3.jpg
[2006/11/29 19:47:02 | 00,007,309 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kazeem.htm
[2006/11/28 23:05:59 | 00,007,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\FEMI.htm
[2006/11/28 00:36:25 | 00,007,317 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\sarafa.htm
[2006/11/28 00:29:08 | 00,007,301 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\adisa.htm
[2006/11/28 00:19:38 | 00,007,327 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\oyin.htm
[2006/11/27 23:48:56 | 00,008,181 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Electronic Diversity.htm
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,539,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msftedit.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,539,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msftedit.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,433,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched20.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,433,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched20.dll
[2006/11/26 21:00:36 | 00,148,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv2.swf
[2006/11/26 20:56:38 | 00,104,861 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv.swf
[2006/11/26 18:23:10 | 00,038,998 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.x3d
[2006/11/26 18:22:34 | 00,444,416 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\m2TV.scr
[2006/11/23 18:28:09 | 00,297,333 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.swf
[2006/11/23 18:28:09 | 00,001,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.html
[2006/11/23 18:25:03 | 00,297,333 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_stationID.swf
[2006/11/23 15:33:07 | 01,742,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv3.avi
[2006/11/23 14:42:36 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\NEW_STATIONID_M2TV2.avd
[2006/11/23 14:41:39 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv2.avi
[2006/11/23 14:33:48 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\NEW_STATIONID_M2TV.avd
[2006/11/23 14:26:42 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.avi
[2006/11/23 14:18:18 | 00,156,077 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.gif
[2006/11/18 21:48:56 | 00,039,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Pastel2.jpg
[2006/11/18 21:34:47 | 00,002,735 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Pastel.jpg
[2006/11/18 19:43:58 | 00,026,430 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_background.jpg
[2006/11/01 18:31:38 | 01,669,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setup_wm.exe
[2006/11/01 12:17:45 | 00,927,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40u.dll
[2006/11/01 12:17:45 | 00,927,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40u.dll
[2006/10/19 06:56:32 | 00,713,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sxs.dll
[2006/10/19 06:56:32 | 00,713,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sxs.dll
[2006/10/18 21:58:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uwdf.exe
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 02,450,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 02,450,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,574,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVENCOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,543,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVDECOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,382,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,329,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmspdmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,329,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmspdmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,767,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,671,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,656,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVXENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,629,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpd_ci.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,603,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,603,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,356,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdsp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,154,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpus.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,038,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextres.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdconns.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvadve.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVADVD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 08,231,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmploc.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 01,661,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpencen.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMNetMgr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMNetMgr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,613,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpmde.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,535,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmsdk.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,348,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmnet.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,295,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpeffects.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,242,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpasf.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,242,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpasf.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,227,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,227,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,204,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpsrcwp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,157,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,157,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpshell.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpband.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,429,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmdev.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,284,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,211,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qasf.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,199,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,166,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,132,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,037,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,037,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmlog.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmlog.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfapi.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,321,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,321,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mswmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,179,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnetobj.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,179,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msnetobj.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspmsp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsnsv.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,317,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,243,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpvis.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,212,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFPLAT.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LAPRXY.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\LAPRXY.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,991,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmv2clt.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,991,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmv2clt.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,542,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blackbox.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,542,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blackbox.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cewmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cewmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:08 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asferror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:08 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asferror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:46:20 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmplayer.exe
[2006/10/18 20:05:16 | 00,232,448 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecp.acm
[2006/10/18 20:03:58 | 00,100,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logagent.exe
[2006/10/18 20:03:58 | 00,100,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logagent.exe
[2006/10/18 20:00:46 | 00,249,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmupgds.exe
[2006/10/18 20:00:14 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextautoplay.exe
[2006/10/17 01:00:14 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Who Am I Essay.doc
[2006/10/16 09:15:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oledlg.dll
[2006/10/16 09:15:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oledlg.dll
[2006/10/14 01:13:25 | 00,981,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42u.dll
[2006/10/14 01:13:25 | 00,981,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc42u.dll
[2006/10/13 23:17:52 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_business card_1.pub
[2006/10/13 22:59:09 | 00,371,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_new logo.X3D
[2006/10/13 22:59:04 | 00,151,814 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv1.swf
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,142,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwprovau.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,142,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwprovau.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwwks.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwwks.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi32.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi32.dll
[2006/10/13 03:23:15 | 00,163,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwrdr.sys
[2006/10/13 03:23:15 | 00,163,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwrdr.sys
[2006/10/12 07:02:52 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdp2.dll
[2006/10/12 04:09:53 | 00,256,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentsvr.exe
[2006/10/10 07:50:14 | 30,870,5575 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\144_Background1.mov
[2006/10/04 07:06:21 | 01,197,294 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysmain.sdb
[2006/10/04 07:06:20 | 00,764,868 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apph_sp.sdb
[2006/10/04 07:06:13 | 00,217,118 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apphelp.sdb
[2006/10/02 15:28:42 | 00,312,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdelta.dll
[2006/09/28 20:13:26 | 00,095,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,316,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFx.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfHost.exe
[2006/09/28 18:56:16 | 00,165,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfPlatform.dll
[2006/09/25 17:58:48 | 00,023,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdsvc.exe
[2006/09/24 01:18:31 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Instruction.doc
[2006/08/25 08:45:58 | 00,617,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comctl32.dll
[2006/08/22 05:05:26 | 00,498,742 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxmasf.dll
[2006/08/22 05:05:26 | 00,498,742 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxmasf.dll
[2006/08/21 10:52:08 | 00,246,814 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmdll.dll
[2006/08/21 10:52:08 | 00,246,814 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\strmdll.dll
[2006/08/21 05:21:06 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltlib.dll
[2006/08/21 02:14:58 | 00,128,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmgr.sys
[2006/08/21 02:14:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fltmc.exe
[2006/08/21 02:14:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmc.exe
[2006/08/19 00:42:36 | 00,021,679 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ADENIKE fILM.htm
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,721,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsasrv.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,721,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lsasrv.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,332,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi32.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,132,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wkssvc.dll
[2006/08/16 04:58:05 | 00,100,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\6to4svc.dll
[2006/08/16 02:37:30 | 00,225,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
[2006/08/16 02:37:30 | 00,225,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip6.sys
[2006/08/15 23:12:40 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Like Fela would sing.doc
[2006/08/14 21:02:07 | 00,014,302 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash templates - The Flash Ad Creator by Laughingbird software.htm
[2006/08/14 21:01:35 | 00,150,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash Ad tutorials.doc
[2006/08/14 03:34:41 | 00,332,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srv.sys
[2006/08/09 22:41:03 | 00,333,429 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\first lady of kwara
[2006/07/21 01:24:43 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hlink.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2006/07/21 01:24:43 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hlink.dll
[2006/07/16 03:54:43 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Audience with Executive Governor 7-12-06.doc
[2006/07/16 03:48:28 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\His Excellency.doc
[2006/07/16 03:39:12 | 00,089,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\WAT agrofarms_mailing label.pub
[2006/07/13 01:48:58 | 00,202,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys
[2006/07/13 01:48:58 | 00,202,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rmcast.sys
[2006/07/13 01:22:31 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrator_6.doc
[2006/07/11 23:17:27 | 00,083,108 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union.std
[2006/07/10 20:43:56 | 00,579,350 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mvstcdxx.lst
[2006/07/10 20:40:19 | 15,309,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dvd 2.avi
[2006/07/09 00:32:51 | 00,017,158 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dance_4.jpg
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,148,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dnsapi.dll
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasadhlp.dll
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasadhlp.dll
[2006/06/25 23:11:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Administrator_3.doc
[2006/06/22 03:47:18 | 00,181,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmans.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:30 | 01,435,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\query.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:30 | 01,435,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:29 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciodm.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:29 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciodm.dll
[2006/06/14 02:00:45 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wdmaud.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:46 | 00,006,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\splitter.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:45 | 00,172,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kmixer.sys
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgdw400.dll
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgdw400.dll
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgpl400.dll
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgpl400.dll
[2006/05/30 15:58:34 | 00,311,296 | ---- | M] (Simple Star, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\Walgreens PhotoShow.scr
[2006/05/25 22:35:27 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Please print and keep this page for your records.doc
[2006/05/22 18:50:23 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\paypal.doc
[2006/05/22 18:48:46 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Invoice.doc
[2006/05/20 11:30:04 | 00,004,863 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\N4B8B886_small.jpg
[2006/05/20 11:29:47 | 00,006,406 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\224benin_small.jpg
[2006/05/20 10:28:28 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\BACKGROUND INFORMATION.doc
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,111,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpcsvc.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iphlpapi.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iphlpapi.dll
[2006/05/05 02:47:57 | 00,174,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdbss.sys
[2006/05/05 02:41:45 | 00,453,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrxsmb.sys
[2006/05/04 21:56:58 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrato1.doc
[2006/05/04 19:37:29 | 00,174,524 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\lower basin's letter.jpg
[2006/05/04 19:20:11 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\commissioner's letter.doc
[2006/05/04 19:10:53 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Governor's letter_of appreciation.doc
[2006/05/04 18:53:37 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\lower nigerbasin_letter.doc
[2006/05/01 18:24:34 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Report from Nigeria 06.doc
[2006/04/27 23:43:31 | 00,047,218 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Femi Weds Sara..std
[2006/04/23 22:46:56 | 00,120,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kwara_tv receipt.pub
[2006/04/23 22:45:12 | 00,017,202 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kwara_tv receipt.mdi
[2006/04/23 22:03:15 | 00,000,739 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Spy Sweeper for MSN.lnk
[2006/04/23 21:40:20 | 08,785,512 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software, Inc. ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\sspsetup1673_en.exe
[2006/04/20 04:51:50 | 00,359,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[2006/03/16 17:38:01 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verclsid.exe
[2006/03/13 22:29:10 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Muhammed_resume.doc
[2006/03/11 15:24:52 | 29,064,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.ppt
[2006/03/11 14:36:25 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_4.avd
[2006/03/11 14:28:03 | 10,437,3248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_4.avi
[2006/03/11 14:23:13 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_1.avd
[2006/03/11 13:26:50 | 36,906,666 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_commercial.avi
[2006/03/11 13:10:31 | 03,974,978 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama musical group_4.WAV
[2006/03/11 03:39:40 | 29,152,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.pps
[2006/03/10 19:50:02 | 00,426,191 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agric_irrigation2 copy.jpg
[2006/03/10 19:39:21 | 00,514,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agric_irrigation.jpg
[2006/03/02 22:51:37 | 11,131,04180 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chuks' movies_2.avi
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,956,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtctm.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,426,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprx.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,161,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcuiu.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,091,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxoci.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxclu.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xolehlp.dll
[2006/02/23 10:14:24 | 00,478,720 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\WRUninstall.dll
[2006/02/23 10:14:16 | 00,492,544 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll
[2006/02/23 10:14:14 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssiefr.EXE
[2006/02/23 10:14:12 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wrlzma.dll
[2006/02/23 09:48:34 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ssi.sys
[2006/02/16 00:31:36 | 22,620,8360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\evil reward.avi
[2006/02/13 19:15:51 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrator.doc
[2006/02/11 20:22:41 | 00,047,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amin_1 copy.jpg
[2006/02/11 20:16:39 | 00,036,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Bilani copy.jpg
[2006/02/11 16:48:58 | 00,182,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
[2006/02/09 21:55:19 | 05,381,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ccfullsetupUI.exe
[2006/02/09 21:27:20 | 02,580,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wawebdwn.exe
[2006/02/09 21:16:43 | 00,284,336 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wizard1673D000002375078.exe
[2006/02/02 22:34:28 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Intro_letter_Kwara State Govt.doc
[2006/02/01 00:54:20 | 00,000,831 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SETUP.deb
[2006/02/01 00:50:48 | 00,001,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICADDPR.deb
[2006/02/01 00:50:48 | 00,001,498 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SuperVoice.LNK
[2006/02/01 00:45:22 | 00,000,908 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICWAVE.DEB
[2006/02/01 00:43:28 | 00,000,059 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FAX.INI
[2006/02/01 00:19:55 | 00,000,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\56HP92-SL3.DAT
[2006/01/29 00:45:30 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Spring Productions Quarterly meeting.doc
[2006/01/24 17:38:40 | 00,078,720 | R--- | M] (Netgear Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FA311XP.SYS
[2006/01/11 19:18:33 | 70,991,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ayorindes_5.ppt
[2005/12/25 00:17:18 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\FWCONGRA.avd
[2005/12/25 00:00:30 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_ENDING TITLE.avd
[2005/12/25 00:00:14 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS_A.avd
[2005/12/25 00:00:12 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS.avd
[2005/12/24 23:59:55 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL.avd
[2005/12/24 23:59:38 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_STATION ID.avd
[2005/12/07 18:56:05 | 00,001,659 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Macromedia Flash 8.lnk
[2005/12/06 00:09:26 | 00,247,031 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_d.png
[2005/12/06 00:03:15 | 00,247,741 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_2.png
[2005/12/05 23:57:29 | 00,086,299 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_c.jpg
[2005/12/05 23:54:49 | 00,556,544 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial.pub
[2005/12/05 21:29:35 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DP triplets have metamorphosed into a four.doc
[2005/12/05 21:25:09 | 00,004,734 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\California Financial.gif
[2005/12/04 22:20:25 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Agrofarms layout.doc
[2005/11/28 00:19:23 | 02,745,856 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Real_Premiere_Plug-in_Setup.exe
[2005/11/25 13:11:17 | 00,002,169 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Windows Desktop Search.lnk
[2005/11/23 15:49:48 | 00,258,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicows.dll
[2005/11/22 21:48:49 | 10,913,701 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SOAOTH-31100000-US.EXE
[2005/11/19 22:51:05 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS_MODIFIED.avd
[2005/11/07 21:46:21 | 00,000,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI
[2005/10/30 01:45:51 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\OD%20922-811%20Bumper%20Stickers%20-%20Matte%20White.doc
[2005/10/27 18:33:04 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE.doc
[2005/10/24 23:39:14 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Nigerians in Diaspora.doc
[2005/10/20 15:20:03 | 01,082,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent.dll
[2005/10/17 14:14:46 | 00,118,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\t2embed.dll
[2005/10/17 14:14:45 | 00,080,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontsub.dll
[2005/10/17 14:14:45 | 00,080,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fontsub.dll
[2005/10/10 18:14:41 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Capital One F.doc
[2005/10/08 22:15:36 | 00,499,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp71.dll
[2005/10/08 22:15:36 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\GuiStateShare.dll
[2005/10/08 22:15:34 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cspinterface.dll
[2005/10/05 21:06:43 | 27,762,204 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_commercial.mov
[2005/10/05 20:44:44 | 00,000,682 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\iPodder.lnk
[2005/09/20 22:57:09 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cover letter.doc
[2005/09/19 19:32:05 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\CANON RE.doc
[2005/09/18 23:23:41 | 03,036,691 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\pro_man_XGNV5XUenglish.pdf
[2005/09/09 18:53:41 | 02,067,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdosys.dll
[2005/09/08 22:16:12 | 00,044,022 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama.std
[2005/09/08 21:52:45 | 00,047,946 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\guitar_1.jpg
[2005/09/08 21:21:41 | 00,024,343 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\guitar.jpg
[2005/09/03 11:02:35 | 85,641,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama.avi
[2005/09/03 10:54:18 | 00,101,251 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama musical group.rm
[2005/08/31 18:41:53 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\linkinfo.dll
[2005/08/28 21:14:05 | 02,517,902 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Femi Weds Sara.wmv
[2005/08/26 15:00:00 | 00,140,288 | ---- | M] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMLM7D.DLL
[2005/08/26 15:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMVS7D.DLL


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/08/21 22:58:11 | 00,104,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\exposure_pic_2 copy.jpg
[2005/08/21 22:34:54 | 00,902,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\MSNWeatherSetup.msi
[2005/08/20 23:09:21 | 00,629,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\itoya copy.jpg
[2005/08/20 23:04:20 | 00,857,509 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\itoya copy.pdf
[2005/08/20 18:11:08 | 00,035,863 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\best 1.JPG
[2005/08/15 20:33:38 | 00,380,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msgr7us.exe
[2005/08/11 22:58:15 | 00,068,105 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled-1 copy.jpg
[2005/08/08 20:23:39 | 01,839,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\femi_sara.pps
[2005/08/05 22:29:10 | 01,165,314 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\re350_bro.pdf
[2005/08/02 20:48:22 | 00,019,807 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Beforaa_businesscard.jpg
[2005/07/29 20:26:50 | 00,007,163 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\coleman portable power kit.htm
[2005/07/28 20:46:27 | 00,001,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
[2005/07/28 19:27:48 | 00,037,258 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wat_2_logo.jpg
[2005/07/26 20:18:52 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\While responding to a question from the members of African All Party Parliamentary Group at the House of Commons in London on Tuesday.doc
[2005/07/26 20:01:11 | 00,041,309 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Mujammed Amin credit report.pdf
[2005/07/26 18:58:40 | 00,008,518 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Elements_Album.htm
[2005/07/25 21:39:49 | 00,101,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\txflog.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:49 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecnv32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:49 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecnv32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:48 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:48 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:45 | 00,540,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comuid.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:44 | 01,267,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsvcs.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:44 | 00,097,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrepl.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:44 | 00,097,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comrepl.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:43 | 00,625,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvut.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:43 | 00,110,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clbcatex.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:43 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\colbact.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:42 | 00,225,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrv.dll
[2005/07/14 00:01:33 | 00,024,195 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled2.gif
[2005/07/08 09:27:56 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\remotesp.tsp
[2005/07/08 01:43:42 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\CIF_AMERICAN_CONTAINER[1][1].doc
[2005/06/30 22:46:50 | 00,394,613 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bro_anatomy_ag.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:44:27 | 00,096,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\impact sprinklers.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:43:26 | 00,107,273 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\MStechtip.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:42:10 | 00,125,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Sprnkler Irrigation Uniformity.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:40:37 | 00,087,177 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DripLateral.pdf
[2005/06/30 19:01:55 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business lette_6.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:49 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_10.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:44 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_11.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:37 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_12.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:32 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_13.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_14.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:51 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_15.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:47 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_16.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:35 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_3.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:40 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_5.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:33 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_7.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:26 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_8.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:17 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_9.doc
[2005/06/30 18:23:31 | 00,012,653 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE.gif
[2005/06/28 21:25:19 | 00,002,746 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.jpg
[2005/06/28 18:46:00 | 00,254,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icm32.dll
[2005/06/28 18:46:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscms.dll
[2005/06/23 16:03:59 | 00,007,354 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Fountain_5.gif
[2005/06/22 00:42:59 | 00,001,653 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Webstyle 4.lnk
[2005/06/21 23:24:03 | 15,528,024 | ---- | M] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wstyle4dl.exe
[2005/06/20 18:17:44 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\compliments card.pub
[2005/06/16 19:44:19 | 00,098,963 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EVI-G20E.pdf
[2005/06/09 19:44:33 | 00,007,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\170b1a_74_dxp_eng_driver.zip
[2005/06/09 18:53:36 | 01,033,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\170b1a_74_dfu_aen.pdf
[2005/06/08 00:31:52 | 00,052,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Omama Royal Blood.jpg
[2005/06/08 00:05:25 | 49,700,257 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Omama Royal Blood.rm
[2005/06/07 17:53:40 | 00,513,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msgr6suite.exe
[2005/06/05 18:26:08 | 00,000,102 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\VSWizard.ini
[2005/06/05 11:32:25 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\rose b_business card.pub
[2005/06/05 00:27:43 | 00,012,620 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\website_2.jpg
[2005/06/03 18:16:19 | 00,024,165 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\20050603182312J0005424.pdf
[2005/05/26 19:04:27 | 00,155,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\itircl.dll
[2005/05/26 19:04:27 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhsetup.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,194,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,194,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,172,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,172,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/05/26 04:16:24 | 00,198,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iuengine.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:24 | 00,198,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iuengine.dll
[2005/05/25 23:24:33 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_exposure_questions.doc
[2005/05/22 16:47:35 | 00,023,825 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\rb_logo copy.jpg
[2005/05/19 22:10:56 | 01,199,094 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Standard_Monitor_Driver_Unsigned_050413.ZIP
[2005/05/17 22:01:23 | 00,102,035 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Farm Layout_agrofarms copy.jpg
[2005/05/17 21:31:08 | 00,028,970 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mo's pic_2copy.jpg
[2005/05/17 21:22:40 | 00,088,716 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mo's picture.jpg
[2005/05/16 00:29:41 | 00,021,718 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_opacity_ copy.jpg
[2005/05/10 22:43:29 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Nigerians in Diaspora Organization.doc
[2005/05/10 16:45:48 | 00,075,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telnet.exe
[2005/05/02 23:39:44 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\INS 100 Standard Questions On U.doc
[2005/04/22 19:20:02 | 09,276,759 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\vg175-1_user_guide.pdf
[2005/04/18 22:34:00 | 26,554,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_credits_modified.avi
[2005/04/17 17:29:35 | 00,069,254 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE copy.jpg
[2005/04/17 17:29:16 | 00,629,797 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE copy.psd
[2005/04/17 17:00:29 | 00,080,677 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Main page copy.jpg
[2005/04/17 00:49:32 | 00,056,542 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\exposure_pic.jpg
[2005/04/15 22:23:33 | 07,351,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\INSTALL_MSN_MESSENGER_DL.EXE
[2005/04/13 22:31:14 | 05,522,716 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_stationID_mortage.rm
[2005/04/13 21:29:14 | 23,149,1584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_opening title_2.avi
[2005/04/13 21:08:55 | 11,713,8944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_ending title.avi
[2005/04/13 19:32:31 | 00,201,321 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_5.jpg
[2005/04/13 18:34:53 | 00,068,608 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_credits.MSWMM
[2005/04/12 23:26:02 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\New m2TV updates.doc
[2005/04/11 21:05:03 | 00,002,646 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.htm
[2005/04/08 18:24:41 | 00,000,659 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Xara3D6.lnk
[2005/04/06 19:25:48 | 00,038,531 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Francisca Ejale.jpg
[2005/03/30 00:42:47 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr Femi Ajayi.doc
[2005/03/21 15:00:22 | 00,884,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimsg.dll
[2005/03/21 15:00:22 | 00,271,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msihnd.dll
[2005/03/21 15:00:22 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisip.dll
[2005/03/17 21:32:11 | 00,000,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tdlp32.ini
[2005/03/17 21:27:41 | 05,511,616 | ---- | M] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\xara3d6DL.exe
[2005/03/10 20:24:59 | 00,000,818 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Adobe Premiere 6.0.lnk
[2005/03/08 19:17:18 | 00,090,112 | R--- | M] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMCP7D.exe
[2005/03/03 22:55:24 | 00,020,480 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2digitv Updates.doc
[2005/03/02 21:08:52 | 00,000,917 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
[2005/03/02 21:08:45 | 00,176,167 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll
[2005/03/02 21:08:26 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll
[2005/03/02 21:08:26 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:51 | 00,278,528 | ---- | M] (Real Networks, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pncrt.dll
[2005/02/28 12:37:24 | 00,606,293 | ---- | M] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbocx.ocx
[2005/02/28 12:37:24 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbhelp2.dll
[2005/02/20 00:18:02 | 02,673,059 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600gsm_UG.pdf
[2005/02/20 00:08:41 | 03,247,707 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600verizon_UG.pdf
[2005/02/19 23:58:51 | 00,732,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600bell_GSG_ENG.pdf
[2005/02/19 21:07:44 | 02,855,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\PPView97.exe
[2005/02/05 23:25:26 | 00,170,564 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.ai
[2005/01/30 23:33:01 | 00,272,298 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_stationID_5 copy.jpg
[2005/01/29 23:42:45 | 00,015,958 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_2.jpg
[2005/01/28 21:56:47 | 01,609,805 | ---- | M] (Hewlett Packard) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\hp25001en.exe
[2005/01/23 22:41:45 | 00,001,684 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\PowerDVD.lnk
[2005/01/22 21:30:22 | 13,836,612 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_opentitle.mov
[2005/01/22 21:14:54 | 00,000,540 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Cineletter (3).lnk
[2005/01/18 23:28:53 | 20,798,256 | ---- | M] (Netopsystems AG ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\AdbeRdr70_enu_full.exe
[2005/01/18 21:39:12 | 00,302,569 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd08023.pdf
[2005/01/18 21:36:30 | 00,317,924 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd07999.pdf
[2005/01/18 21:34:41 | 00,808,019 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd07985.pdf
[2005/01/17 00:36:35 | 00,069,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_transcript page.jpg
[2005/01/16 23:55:15 | 00,077,394 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE.jpg
[2005/01/16 02:38:12 | 01,454,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_station id.mov
[2005/01/16 01:07:17 | 00,024,819 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Intro. Page_layout.jpg
[2005/01/16 00:48:06 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Intro_1.doc
[2005/01/16 00:36:54 | 00,016,110 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv1.jpg
[2005/01/14 23:52:56 | 12,846,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTimeFullInstaller.exe
[2005/01/14 21:47:06 | 00,262,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\ntuser.dat
[2005/01/14 18:30:46 | 00,000,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SureThing CD Labeler Deluxe 3.0.lnk
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,005,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CDUninst.isu
[2005/01/12 21:14:11 | 00,000,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\magix.ini
[2005/01/12 21:13:04 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:04 | 00,002,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf16.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:25 | 00,000,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\video deLuxe 2.0.lnk
[2005/01/12 18:24:37 | 00,000,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Shortcut to moviemk.lnk
[2005/01/11 20:50:04 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv.doc
[2005/01/11 20:43:38 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Program Layout.doc
[2005/01/11 01:38:28 | 00,000,986 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk
[2005/01/11 00:09:51 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vpc32.INI
[2005/01/11 00:00:41 | 00,004,161 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI
[2005/01/10 23:57:04 | 00,000,767 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Internet Explorer.lnk
[2005/01/10 23:50:38 | 00,000,211 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2005/01/10 23:43:58 | 00,250,032 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\ntldr
[2005/01/10 23:43:58 | 00,047,564 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\NTDETECT.COM
[2005/01/10 23:35:22 | 00,154,089 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.his
[2005/01/10 23:35:22 | 00,013,421 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.ini
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\z1100b.his
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\z1100b
[2005/01/10 23:31:06 | 00,000,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.ini
[2005/01/10 23:31:03 | 00,000,701 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,003,476 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,001,114 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.ini
[2005/01/10 22:31:53 | 00,025,065 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpscheme.xml
[2005/01/10 22:29:51 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\REGLOCS.OLD
[2005/01/10 22:29:00 | 00,000,261 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\$winnt$.inf
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,002,577 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.NT
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\MSDOS.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\IO.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\control.ini
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\CONFIG.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT
[2005/01/10 22:25:06 | 00,299,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPrx.prx
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsLogon.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sapi.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:20:49 | 00,021,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat
[2005/01/10 22:20:35 | 00,000,037 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vbaddin.ini
[2005/01/10 22:20:35 | 00,000,036 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vb.ini
[2005/01/10 12:36:46 | 00,001,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrueSoft.dat


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/12/27 00:00:28 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_Updates_B.doc
[2004/12/17 21:37:24 | 00,024,042 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\WAT agrofarms_envelope.jpg
[2004/11/17 10:41:24 | 00,347,136 | ---- | M] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hypertrm.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:38 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdtrace.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,331,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:26 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpui.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:26 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpui.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcore.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcore.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcd.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcd.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmp.ocx
[2004/09/22 19:46:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmp.ocx
[2004/09/22 19:46:02 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qasf.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:46 | 00,991,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migrate.exe
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,253,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmclien.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,253,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmclien.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,095,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmstor.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,095,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmstor.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:40 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\custsat.dll
[2004/09/17 11:09:00 | 01,060,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFC71.dll
[2004/08/04 02:07:22 | 00,001,788 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin
[2004/08/04 02:02:46 | 00,329,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.exe
[2004/08/04 02:01:10 | 00,087,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpwsx.dll
[2004/08/04 02:01:08 | 00,012,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsddd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,848,384 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,704,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ss3dfo.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,679,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sstext3d.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,610,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sspipes.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,538,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spider.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,433,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiaacmgr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,393,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssflwbox.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,380,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irprops.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,358,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcpl.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,347,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tourstart.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,283,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhlp32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,278,559 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8ds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,265,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,262,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg4ds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,259,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracerpt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,258,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,257,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nusrmgr.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,239,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstrenderer.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msadds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,220,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,206,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,199,680 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iac25_32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,164,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstpager.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,155,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hdwwiz.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,154,624 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ivfsrc.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,148,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg2splt.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,148,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscui.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\winspool.drv
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,135,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\desk.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,131,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndrec32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksproxy.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,129,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intl.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,118,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpeg2data.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthprops.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysocmgr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timedate.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,090,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kswdmcap.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\firewall.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsess.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shrpubw.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,070,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigverif.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,068,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\joy.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,068,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\access.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wextract.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kstvtune.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntadmn.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ndptsp.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbicodec.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utilman.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmypics.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,043,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksxbar.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shmgrate.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmddsp.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpnpinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sethc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xcopy.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbisurf.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hidphone.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vidcap.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skeys.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativmvxx.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmarque.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssbezier.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shutdown.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmyst.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconf.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnpcont.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsink.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stimon.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssstars.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscntfy.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnpinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativdaxx.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrnsave.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spdwnwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smbinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winver.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 01,200,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntbackup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,419,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdm.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,215,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osk.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,124,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net1.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,121,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\schtasks.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\progman.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,107,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsnotify.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsh.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,077,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdbinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,077,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtcshare.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nslookup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\openfiles.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,067,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdshost.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpclip.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\packager.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasphone.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrator.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proquota.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netstat.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcimlby.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcad32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qprocess.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secedit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsh.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runonce.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rexec.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdsaddin.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\savedump.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regsvr32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proxycfg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapir.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,343,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspaint.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,123,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplay32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,117,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtgsvc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqbkup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstinit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsvc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,815,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mobsync.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iexpress.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\makecab.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\magnify.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logman.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconfig.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,034,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxroute.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 01,298,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiag.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,388,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,193,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsquirt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,193,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eudcedit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dwwin.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskpart.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpresult.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,104,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgntfs.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscript.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diantz.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,083,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvsetup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgfat.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmstp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcreate.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdl32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\extrac32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmon32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\grpconv.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplaysvr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeshare.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\conime.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\findstr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\defrag.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontview.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faxpatch.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnsvr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdupgrd.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmremote.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,984,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syssetup.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,858,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi3.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,602,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autoconv.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,596,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsecedit.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,580,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autofmt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,463,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadefui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,417,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbscript.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,378,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,358,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,316,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\untfs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,303,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmstream.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,275,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ulib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,264,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wow32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,183,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\accwiz.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,181,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,135,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webvw.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,132,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,124,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadss.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,115,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavideo.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clipbrd.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32spl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,099,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winscard.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ahui.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,093,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscfgwmi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,091,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xactsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blastcln.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cleanmgr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\synceng.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cipher.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsta.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfwwdm32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmredir.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain_32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstdecod.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprovi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmonui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsnmp32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\url.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umandlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winipsec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_pfu.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,030,749 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbajet32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_fmt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshcon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmdbg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\udhisapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\at.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsock32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wtsapi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winshfhc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wship6.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\auditusr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshrm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,325 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vchnt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autolfn.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmadm.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsvrp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actmovie.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 04,274,816 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nv4_disp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 01,737,856 | ---- | M] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxparhd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 01,580,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfcfiles.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,831,519 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswdat10.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,713,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\opengl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,701,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,657,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,622,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netcfgx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,614,429 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswstr10.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,562,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qedit.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,506,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,488,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,442,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,415,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\samsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,407,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netlogon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,397,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwizc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,397,056 | ---- | M] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\s3gnb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,385,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qdvd.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,363,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smlogcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,348,189 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxbde40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,313,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scesrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,312,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgraph.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\objsel.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,283,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pdh.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,279,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qdv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,278,559 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcjt32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,270,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sbe.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,266,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oakley.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,249,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,248,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\newdev.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,245,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,239,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\srrstr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,236,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasapi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,206,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasppp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,204,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswebdvd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,192,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qcap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,182,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,180,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlunirl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scecli.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,179,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsdba.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,171,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccsccp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,159,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrobj.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,159,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sbeio.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,147,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdchost.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbctrac.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,140,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc_os.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti_ci.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,135,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,120,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\offfilt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,116,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2p.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastls.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,107,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleprn.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,106,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,105,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\polstore.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,103,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlhtml.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcbdyctl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbiop.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,096,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psbase.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,091,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntprint.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,088,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pnetsh.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgasvc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,080,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui0.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,075,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmfilt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storprop.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolss.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,073,832 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcoinst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,073,832 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slcoinst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scarddlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\raschap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shgina.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shimeng.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccu32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccr32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pautoenr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasman.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\resutils.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\servdeps.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,054,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npptools.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrslv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtutils.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrcdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\racpldlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfctrs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncobjapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfproc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,034,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorsvc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtipxmib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrdm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sendcmsg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdhcinst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmmkcert.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\profmap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfdisk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shfolder.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfos.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcbcp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,511 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odtext32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,511 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oddbse32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,510 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odpdx32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,510 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odfox32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,510 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odexl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpsnd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmps.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qmgrprxy.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddenb32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powrprof.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rassapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32gt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pjlmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigtab.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netrap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sensapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\security.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,003,901 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\siint5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 02,113,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiagn.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,507,356 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjet40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,392,671 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm60.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,294,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound3d.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,227,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx8vb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,192,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcndmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,028,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,994,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgina.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,755,200 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,640,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbghelp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,619,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx7vb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,614,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323msp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,586,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,552,989 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrepl40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,517,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,512,029 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexch40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,423,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,421,919 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd2x40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,413,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp60.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,384,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsmsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,380,957 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,375,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnet.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,367,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,349,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsecsnp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,348,189 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspbde40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,344,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,341,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localspl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,338,432 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qcx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,337,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\filemgmt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ippromon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetwiz.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,323,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iedkcs32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,319,517 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexcl40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,315,423 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd3x40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,304,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\duser.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,282,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,274,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,266,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddraw.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,258,077 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstext40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,252,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoeacct.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,241,693 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjtes40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,229,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplayx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,225,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,221,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localsec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,216,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieaksie.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,213,023 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msltus40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,212,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvoice.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,200,192 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,198,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gptext.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,195,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msutb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,186,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtrig.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,186,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\encdec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,183,808 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qcx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,183,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\els.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,181,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmo.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,181,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput8.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,181,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmime.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,159,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimtf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,159,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,153,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,151,583 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjint40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,151,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdart.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,150,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keymgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\initpki.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,144,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hotplug.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorcl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,142,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprop.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakeng.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,135,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,134,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,123,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,123,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrtdep.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,123,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\input.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glu32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,120,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvfw32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,120,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\idq.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,120,320 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrad.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdadiag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,118,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,116,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvvox.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,115,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstlsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgnet.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnetlib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoert2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmstyle.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,104,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmusic.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,103,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmsynth.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,097,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadperf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,092,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dskquota.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,089,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqlogmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,087,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fldrclnr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,087,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdmxsdk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,084,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmscript.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isign32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ils.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieencode.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Radius Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iccvid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faultrep.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,075,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetpp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwdial.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fdeploy.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msw3prt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmoprp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcbase.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msconf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msctfp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwphbk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iesetup.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmcompos.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\miglibnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhupnp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fwcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6mon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devenum.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtclog.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licwmi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsockx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventlog.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,054,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcirt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ixsso.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dataclen.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,053,279 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjter40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msident.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iernonce.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\htui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,036,921 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imeshare.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpxl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imgutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmloader.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhpast.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciqtz32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,034,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmdd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetmib1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isrdbg32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,032,285 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hsfcisp2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspatcha.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmband.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnmpntw.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddrawex.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\efsadu.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\httpapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsrpcn.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpmodemx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfcsubs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licmgr10.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\feclient.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvacm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\encapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dswave.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmfutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds32gt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetppui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mgmtapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcastmib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdmo.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icaapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprhelp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dciman32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\igmpagnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidle.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksuser.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 01,888,992 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3duag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 01,689,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 01,179,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,870,784 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3d1ag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,825,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim700.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,516,768 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativvaxx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,457,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,377,984 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvaa.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,343,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdial32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,295,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,263,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,252,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compatui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compstui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2cqag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,201,728 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,194,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certcli.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,194,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,185,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmprops.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\credui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldpc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aclui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actxprxy.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\advpack.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvps.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,084,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifil32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browsewm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amstream.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsmsext.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asycfilt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\admparse.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cabinet.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clusapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,052,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\basesrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\camocx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\btpanui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnbjmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgbkend.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\corpol.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csrsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativtmxx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmlib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batmeter.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,025,471 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv04nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,021,183 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv01nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthci.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bidispl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,017,279 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv10nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmcfg32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,015,423 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ch7xxnt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,014,143 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv06nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmsetacl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,011,359 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv02nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8thk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx3.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,004,255 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv01nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,967 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv02nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,775 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv11nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,711 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv09nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,647 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv07nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,615 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv05nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,135 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv08nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:38 | 02,897,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp2res.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:38 | 00,438,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpob2res.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:38 | 00,187,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp1res.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:36 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winbrand.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:36 | 00,764,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winntbbu.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:36 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:30 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sl_anet.acm
[2004/08/04 01:56:28 | 00,549,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:28 | 00,096,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpcdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:28 | 00,096,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpcdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:26 | 00,733,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qedwipes.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:24 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcint.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:24 | 00,053,279 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcji32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:24 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcp32r.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:20 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msprivs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorc32r.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:16 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtmler.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:14 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpx32r.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:14 | 00,004,126 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxmlc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:14 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msafd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,216,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\moricons.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsno.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsfi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdukx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinmal.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinben.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt48.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt47.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinbe1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmaori.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:10 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetres.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,566,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkrsrc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,009,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\framebuf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icmp.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pidgen.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pidgen.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprpres.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:04 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnlobby.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:04 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnaddr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:02 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:00 | 00,285,696 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmfd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:00 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browselc.dll
[2004/08/04 00:56:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidserv.dll
[2004/08/04 00:15:50 | 00,145,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
[2004/08/04 00:15:22 | 00,140,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ks.sys
[2004/08/04 00:14:28 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\classpnp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:38 | 00,035,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\bthprint.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\61883.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\61883.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avc.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avc.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:08 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\1394bus.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:00 | 00,051,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\msdv.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:00 | 00,051,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdv.sys
[2004/08/04 00:09:56 | 00,025,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sonydcam.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:58 | 00,016,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbintel.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:48 | 00,031,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbccgp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:48 | 00,026,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbstor.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:44 | 00,142,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:34 | 00,040,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\irbus.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:22 | 00,010,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gameenum.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:20 | 00,036,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:18 | 00,024,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:04 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\stream.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:00 | 00,060,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:50 | 00,018,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:46 | 00,063,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mf.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:44 | 00,043,008 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdagp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:44 | 00,041,088 | ---- | M] (Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sisagp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:38 | 00,006,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smbali.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:34 | 00,017,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\watchdog.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:06 | 00,079,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:52 | 00,012,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mutohpen.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:38 | 00,106,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrcic.dll
[2004/08/04 00:04:36 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr61.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:34 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmbx.dll
[2004/08/04 00:04:34 | 00,012,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023x.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:34 | 00,012,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:32 | 00,030,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismpx.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:32 | 00,030,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:30 | 00,079,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winar30.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:30 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\romanime.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:28 | 00,078,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dayi.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:20 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winime.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:20 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unicdime.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:16 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quick.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:14 | 00,079,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\phon.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:14 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chajei.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:12 | 00,076,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniime.dll
[2004/08/04 00:04:06 | 00,156,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winzm.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:06 | 00,156,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsp.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:02 | 00,156,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winpy.ime
[2004/08/04 00:03:36 | 00,088,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys
[2004/08/04 00:01:56 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asctrls.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:01:26 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshom.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:01:26 | 00,025,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbprint.sys
[2004/08/04 00:01:18 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscript.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:01:16 | 00,153,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\daxctle.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:00:56 | 00,071,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxg.sys
[2004/08/04 00:00:26 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proctexe.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:00:04 | 00,218,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysmon.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:00:00 | 00,014,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tape.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:58 | 00,423,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\html.iec
[2004/08/03 23:59:54 | 00,014,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\diskdump.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:52 | 00,040,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nmnt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:42 | 00,407,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstsc.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:42 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:42 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pciidex.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:36 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spiisupd.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:36 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsdupd.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:28 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscupgrd.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:24 | 00,007,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kd1394.dll
[2004/08/03 23:59:20 | 00,036,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdk6.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:08 | 00,081,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HAL.DLL
[2004/08/03 23:58:46 | 00,015,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbscan.sys
[2004/08/03 23:58:36 | 00,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmlane.sys
[2004/08/03 23:58:26 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt40.dll
[2004/08/03 23:51:22 | 00,053,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dosx.exe
[2004/08/03 23:51:12 | 00,068,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsystem.dll
[2004/08/03 23:51:12 | 00,068,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\mmsystem.dll
[2004/08/03 23:51:04 | 00,844,314 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
[2004/08/03 23:49:34 | 00,092,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\krnl386.exe
[2004/08/03 23:48:46 | 00,003,338 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\redir.exe
[2004/08/03 23:45:16 | 00,035,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio412.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:16 | 00,034,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio404.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:14 | 00,034,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio804.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:12 | 00,035,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio411.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:10 | 00,033,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:56 | 01,041,536 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfdpsp2.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:56 | 00,011,868 | ---- | M] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:50 | 00,685,056 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfcxts2.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:48 | 00,220,032 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfbs2s2.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:42 | 00,129,535 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnt7554.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:40 | 00,180,360 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ntmtlfax.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:40 | 00,180,360 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmtlfax.sys
[2004/08/03 23:32:36 | 00,426,041 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicepad.dll
[2004/08/03 23:32:36 | 00,086,073 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicesub.dll
[2004/08/03 23:32:16 | 00,571,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlgnt.ime
[2004/08/03 23:32:16 | 00,274,489 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputyc.dll
[2004/08/03 23:32:16 | 00,262,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputy.exe
[2004/08/03 23:32:12 | 00,233,527 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjprw.exe
[2004/08/03 23:32:00 | 00,208,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpmig.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:58 | 00,196,665 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpinst.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:56 | 00,480,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintsetp.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:56 | 00,155,705 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdsvr.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:54 | 00,307,257 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:54 | 00,198,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintime.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:54 | 00,081,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:52 | 00,716,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcus.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:52 | 00,368,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcic.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:50 | 00,811,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81k.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:50 | 00,482,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlgnt.ime
[2004/08/03 23:31:50 | 00,340,023 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81.ime
[2004/08/03 23:31:44 | 00,306,176 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbcsp.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:44 | 00,152,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaenh.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:44 | 00,137,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssenh.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:40 | 00,057,399 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cplexe.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:34 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTL8139.sys
[2004/08/03 23:31:34 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtl8139.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:56 | 01,897,408 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:52 | 00,166,912 | ---- | M] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\s3gnbm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:46 | 00,025,471 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv10nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:46 | 00,022,271 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv06nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:42 | 00,011,935 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv11nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:42 | 00,011,871 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv09nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:40 | 00,011,807 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv07nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:40 | 00,011,295 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv08nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:38 | 00,452,736 | ---- | M] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtxparhm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,104,960 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinrvxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,073,216 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atintuxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,063,663 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1rvxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxsxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,036,463 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1tuxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,034,735 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xsxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxbxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,030,671 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1raxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,029,455 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xbxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinsnxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,026,367 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1snxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,021,343 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1ttxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinttxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,056,623 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1btxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinraxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinpdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinmdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,012,047 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1pdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,011,615 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1mdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:28 | 00,701,440 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:28 | 00,327,040 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtaa.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:28 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinbtxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:22:26 | 00,023,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieuinit.inf
[2004/08/03 23:21:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.rll
[2004/08/03 23:21:48 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.rll
[2004/08/03 23:21:44 | 00,004,310 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.rsp
[2004/08/03 23:20:16 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\simpdata.tlb
[2004/08/03 23:20:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdatsrc.tlb
[2004/08/03 23:19:56 | 01,351,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,049,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mstape.sys
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,049,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstape.sys
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,013,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avcstrm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,013,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avcstrm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:07:56 | 00,059,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
[2004/08/03 23:07:56 | 00,059,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbaudio.sys
[2004/08/03 23:00:00 | 00,260,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\cmldr
[2004/08/03 22:58:36 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhid.sys
[2004/08/03 18:07:00 | 01,327,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msnsusii.exe
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,007,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.sig
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,004,569 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat
[2004/07/17 23:55:24 | 00,129,045 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cxthsfs2.cty
[2004/07/17 12:48:44 | 00,249,270 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\locale.nls
[2004/07/17 12:48:44 | 00,022,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sorttbls.nls
[2004/07/17 12:46:14 | 00,053,478 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmon.ini
[2004/07/17 12:39:16 | 00,174,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xenroll.dll
[2004/07/17 12:38:22 | 00,956,990 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\instcat.sql
[2004/07/17 12:36:24 | 00,064,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ativmc20.cod
[2004/07/17 12:35:26 | 01,326,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webfldrs.msi
[2004/07/17 12:35:00 | 00,067,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\netwlan5.img
[2004/07/17 12:34:48 | 00,358,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjetoledb40.dll
[2004/05/18 11:54:56 | 00,000,206 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Yahoo! Briefcase.url
[2004/05/13 11:56:38 | 00,061,290 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sllng.cab
[2004/05/13 11:39:10 | 00,131,072 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLMOHServ.dll
[2004/05/13 11:38:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SmCfg.exe
[2004/05/13 11:38:38 | 00,528,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLLights.dll
[2004/05/13 11:34:06 | 00,167,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\minirec.exe
[2004/05/13 11:33:26 | 00,014,992 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\winddx.sys


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/05/13 11:30:28 | 00,536,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.cpl
[2004/05/13 11:26:12 | 00,204,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amr_cpl.dll
[2004/05/13 11:25:06 | 00,351,183 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.cab
[2004/05/13 11:25:04 | 00,368,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.exe
[2004/05/12 20:36:34 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slextspk.dll
[2004/05/12 20:36:34 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slextspk.dll
[2004/05/12 20:33:34 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\coinst.dll
[2004/05/12 20:32:38 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:38 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slserv.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slrundll.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\slrundll.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLGen.dll
[2004/05/12 20:32:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slgen.dll
[2004/05/12 19:41:32 | 00,652,360 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slntamr.sys
[2004/05/12 19:41:32 | 00,652,360 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slntamr.sys
[2004/05/12 19:38:02 | 00,014,408 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RecAgent.sys
[2004/05/12 19:38:02 | 00,014,408 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recagent.sys
[2004/05/12 19:35:08 | 00,231,224 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys
[2004/05/12 19:35:08 | 00,231,224 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlmnt5.sys
[2004/05/12 19:29:50 | 00,100,384 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnthal.sys
[2004/05/12 19:29:50 | 00,100,384 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slnthal.sys
[2004/05/12 19:28:06 | 01,395,296 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys
[2004/05/12 19:28:06 | 01,395,296 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlstrm.sys
[2004/05/12 19:21:18 | 00,013,232 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys
[2004/05/12 19:21:18 | 00,013,232 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slwdmsup.sys
[2004/04/04 06:10:48 | 00,035,971 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\letterhead_m2.jpg
[2004/03/29 17:23:44 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (MindVision Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\unvise32.exe
[2004/02/11 18:27:18 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\islzma.dll
[2004/01/26 06:52:00 | 00,151,740 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.chm
[2003/12/11 21:56:18 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnphoto.scr
[2003/11/13 13:13:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XMUpload.dll
[2003/11/11 19:55:00 | 00,009,856 | ---- | M] (Padus, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pfc.sys
[2003/10/17 15:03:14 | 00,876,544 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XaraDocG.dll
[2003/10/17 15:03:10 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplMan.dll
[2003/10/14 16:49:16 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplOp.dll
[2003/10/06 15:45:32 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XFontMan.dll
[2003/10/02 17:09:22 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xwsindex.exe
[2003/10/01 15:49:26 | 00,131,072 | ---- | M] (Xara Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BmpImporter.dll
[2003/09/10 16:06:12 | 00,091,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls2.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,716,288 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ltwvc11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,392,192 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltkrn11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,127,488 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltimg11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,285,184 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LFCMP11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,262,656 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LTDIS11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,172,032 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfpng11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,152,064 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,118,784 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltfil11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lffax11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfwmf11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpsd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,041,472 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfgif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,036,864 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfbmp11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcx11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfeps11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftga11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,417,792 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\px.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,397,312 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxwave.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,270,336 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxdrv.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxmas.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vxblock.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,017,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pxhelp20.sys
[2003/09/10 07:01:39 | 00,061,440 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\scrub2k.exe
[2003/09/10 06:56:47 | 00,196,608 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dll
[2003/09/10 06:48:22 | 00,147,512 | ---- | M] (HP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpwhlmn.dll
[2003/09/10 06:48:00 | 00,000,104 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpw1100k.ini
[2003/09/10 06:47:49 | 00,000,242 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dat
[2003/08/05 00:28:34 | 00,138,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCRES.dll
[2003/07/06 06:45:40 | 00,027,709 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bedrm.jpeg1.JPG
[2003/05/19 17:18:36 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BinCoder.dll
[2003/04/18 16:29:26 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4a.dll
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 01,143,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20.DLL
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 00,034,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20ENU.DLL
[2003/03/18 22:05:50 | 00,089,088 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atl71.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:32 | 00,171,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:30 | 00,172,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jview.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:30 | 00,046,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\setdebug.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:30 | 00,015,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jdbgmgr.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:26 | 00,286,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vmhelper.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:26 | 00,049,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clspack.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:26 | 00,021,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjdbc10.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:20 | 00,171,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jit.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:20 | 00,154,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msawt.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:18 | 00,404,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javart.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:18 | 00,139,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaee.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:18 | 00,063,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaprxy.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:16 | 00,187,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacypt.dll
[2003/02/28 17:54:04 | 00,007,315 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javasup.vxd
[2003/02/28 17:38:32 | 00,000,113 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedon.reg
[2003/02/28 17:38:32 | 00,000,113 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedoff.reg
[2003/02/28 17:35:26 | 00,006,550 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\jautoexp.dat
[2003/02/28 17:34:42 | 00,313,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx3j.dll
[2003/02/21 05:42:22 | 00,348,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcr71.dll
[2003/01/17 08:23:12 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdimon.dll
[2003/01/07 08:05:08 | 00,002,695 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[2003/01/07 08:05:06 | 00,000,551 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.H
[2002/12/20 06:02:44 | 01,077,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSCOMCTL.OCX
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 01,708,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSO97V.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,241,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSV7ENU.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMUSIC.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT32.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DOCOBJ.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSORFS.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HLINKPRX.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT16.DLL
[2002/11/22 14:15:10 | 00,102,470 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cine_webpic copy.JPG
[2002/11/06 03:10:14 | 00,167,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmserror.dll
[2002/09/11 07:26:52 | 00,063,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
[2002/09/10 01:29:00 | 07,464,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Networking Installation Tutorial.doc
[2002/08/29 04:30:44 | 00,021,281 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\XMLDSOC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:42 | 00,390,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WFC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:40 | 00,022,151 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\TCLASSES.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:12 | 00,014,031 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MSJDBC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:06 | 00,052,311 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DX3.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:04 | 00,056,081 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DAJAVAC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:02 | 00,657,548 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\CLASSES.CAT
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,520,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpvis.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,163,897 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmutil.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,110,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmfilt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsadsn.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,319,542 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmres.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/28 22:36:06 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsvinn.dLL
[2002/08/28 20:57:36 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netfxocm.dll
[2002/08/28 20:51:44 | 00,000,929 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\homepage.inf
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:50 | 00,455,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintsetp.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:50 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlphr.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:48 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmigrate.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:46 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs404.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintlgnt.ime
[2002/08/28 19:39:42 | 00,173,568 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskf.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:42 | 00,097,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtmbx.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:42 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskdic.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsa.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmigrate.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsd.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs804.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:06 | 00,070,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlphr.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:06 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imscinst.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:02 | 00,102,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imlang.dll
[2002/08/28 19:23:06 | 00,042,537 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyboard.sys
[2002/08/28 19:23:06 | 00,042,537 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.sys
[2002/08/20 22:13:12 | 00,189,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WISPTIS.EXE
[2002/08/20 22:10:16 | 00,204,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INKED.DLL
[2002/08/13 06:10:10 | 00,155,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ssleay32.dll
[2002/08/13 06:09:50 | 00,684,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\libeay32.dll
[2002/04/19 16:20:46 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28603.nls
[2002/04/03 15:37:40 | 00,290,816 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codeca.acm
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,862 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termcap
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,487 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\login.cmd
[2002/02/04 02:43:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4r.dll
[2002/01/10 03:01:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (TechSmith Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsccvid.dll
[2001/11/19 13:33:56 | 00,106,496 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgspl.ax
[2001/11/19 13:33:56 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgvd.ax
[2001/11/19 13:33:56 | 00,046,592 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgad.ax
[2001/11/07 13:50:22 | 00,002,675 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\tdwhc3.htm
[2001/11/05 14:55:48 | 00,039,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\master04_background.gif
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,650,688 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplva6.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,581,056 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvw7.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,552,384 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvm6.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,122,304 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvpx.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaw7.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaa6.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplapx.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplam6.dll
[2001/10/26 15:16:31 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FileOps.exe
[2001/10/23 14:11:52 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDEV32.dll
[2001/10/23 14:11:42 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDRV32.dll
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,120,379 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT.386
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,057,696 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\S32EVNT1.DLL
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,004,032 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT1.DLL
[2001/09/17 14:20:02 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cpuinf32.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escimgn.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escwian.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esccmn.dll
[2001/09/04 20:52:56 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRD32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:41:16 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDA32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:56 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRJ32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:52 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIMG32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:46 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDF32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTIC32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTI32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:30 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLTPO32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:22 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPTL32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:14 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCPY32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:08 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLISO32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:06 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDIR32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:04 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRF32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPNT32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:56 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLMSC32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIX.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:40 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIO32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:28 | 00,155,648 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRES32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:24 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\STRING32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,463,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxjpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 10,129,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxkor.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 10,096,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxcht.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 04,399,505 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nls302en.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,440,660 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gm.dls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,374,640 | ---- | M] (Macromedia, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tourW.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 02,178,131 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,875,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,817,687 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,685,606 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.spd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,677,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chsbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,501,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskcopy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,355,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,309,184 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,175,635 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,158,818 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,095,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,039,955 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnresm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,015,477 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,957,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,867,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,838,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,797,189 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\NT5IIS.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,786,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,780,885 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,774,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spttseng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,753,236 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvseres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,750,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,673,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,643,717 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ltts1033.lxa
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,605,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getuname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,605,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getuname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,605,050 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\r1033tts.lxa
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,514,587 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edb500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,471,102 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shellstyle.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\class_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,399,645 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MAPIMIG.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\metal_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\home_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,361,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blue_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,323,641 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdtea.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,315,452 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,311,359 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msiprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,272,128 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,262,528 | ---- | M] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cinemst2.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,262,148 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sortkey.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,259,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,240,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,235,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoap1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,229,439 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\multibox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,227,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avtapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,227,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avtapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanman.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,218,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_g18030.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,218,003 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,217,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnclim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,199,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir32_32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_950.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_949.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_936.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,185,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\thawbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,157 | ---- | M] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgrpsetu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,157 | ---- | M] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgrpsetu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pagefileconfig.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagefile.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleacc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,162,850 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_932.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,157,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\paqsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,844 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framdit.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft Research) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bnts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,968 | ---- | M] (RioPort) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdwmdmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,144,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dskquoui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,422 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softkey.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,139,810 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20261.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\swprv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndvol32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sndvol32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,135,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framd.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,134,339 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,132,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,132,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsclntr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,131,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxviceo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,127,213 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ega.cpi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshearts.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshearts.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MSVIDEO.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,120,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmine.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmine.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,116,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\updprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,115,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imsinsnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\calc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\calc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,113,222 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneclim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapistub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtstocom.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxscfgwz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcplc.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avifile.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifile.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVIFILE.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,827 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanja.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,103,424 | ---- | M] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\EqnClass.Dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,103,424 | ---- | M] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eqnclass.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,463 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,457 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv42a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,446 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srusbusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\helphost.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\certmap.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,282 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msencode.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,093,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subrange.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,093,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieinfo5.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,588 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicode.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,087,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrlui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,073 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrfaxa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,020 | ---- | M] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,020 | ---- | M] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,456 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecx.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLECLI.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\clock.avi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,501 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtcstp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\charmap.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\charmap.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,079,872 | ---- | M] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia330.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,079,872 | ---- | M] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia001.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,891 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrmlnka.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,890 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdpa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,883 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrrtosa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcommon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtrig.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventtriggers.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,075,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmipicmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,802 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrclr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwtutor.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciavi.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIAVI.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avwav.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avwav.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio800.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,859 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconf.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio600.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,886 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,700 | ---- | M] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrshuta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,699 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcoina.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnike.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVICAP.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wingb.ime
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systeminfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_874.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_869.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_865.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_863.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_861.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_860.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_857.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_855.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_852.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_850.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_775.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_737.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_437.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxsap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,113 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_875.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_500.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28605.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28599.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28598.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28597.NLS
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28595.NLS
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28594.NLS
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28593.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28592.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28591.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_21866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20905.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20127.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1258.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1257.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1256.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1255.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1254.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1253.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1252.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1251.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1250.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1026.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10082.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10081.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10079.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10029.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10017.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10010.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10007.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10006.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10000.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_037.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,978 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Soap Bubbles.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,954 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Prairie Wind.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Santa Fe Stucco.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acctres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acctres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmimgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acelpdec.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmplprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,508 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrprbda.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,500 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcntra.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmimsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcplui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,172 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmgr32.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisclex4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,458 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ideograf.uce


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemdisp.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trnsprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imkrinst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,167 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System\setup.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drvqry.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\driverquery.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,273 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,112 | ---- | M] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vdmindvd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esuimgd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,409 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,398 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdadm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,678 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convlog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dwil1033.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\freecell.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\freecell.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdplay.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icmui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,528 | ---- | M] (Philips Semiconductors GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cap7146.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stclient.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stclient.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,305 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlbva.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nextlink.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fwdprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmitimep.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tosdvd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\migpwd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,620 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\command.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adrot.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,211 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvpa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,211 | ---- | M] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsdpia.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,209 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv80a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,196 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,179 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwoa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprdim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,794 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntimage.gif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,706 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srdiag.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,258 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,133 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsodbc.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\docprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmi2xml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browscap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,116 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvoica.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,109 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpuex.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esunid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hticons.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,451 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsop.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmig.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,809 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\key01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,809 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\key01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,577 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,575 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,574 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvsezm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,573 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,573 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,339 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,166 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lusrmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,762 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadv.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,397 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrg.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,029 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zcorem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,019 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsvpia.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trialoc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smtpcons.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,515 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,505 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdlib.wsc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msinfo32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm9aw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,302 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndproxy.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,484 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MW770.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,937 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zclientm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,927 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs411.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sapisvr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanjadic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dosapp.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,364 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secpol.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prncnfg.vbs


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winchat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winchat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\notiflag.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fips.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,871 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migisol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regini.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regini.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\controt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,673 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\services.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,079 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsoprq.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipfltdrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\commdlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\commdlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\COMMDLG.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,674 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winhelp.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkfwd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,339 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniansi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esucmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smb6w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sma3w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagecnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsroute.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tools.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm87w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm81w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\znetm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,370 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos411.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,370 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos411.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos412.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos412.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8cw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asptxn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos804.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos804.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos404.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos404.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,746 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrecr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,626 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,420 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios1.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msoobe.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciwave.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIWAVE.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,097 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\country.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,097 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\country.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\River Sumida.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw330ext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm93w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm92w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdsync.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,582 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Greenstone.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,209 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm90w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8dw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8aw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm89w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graftabl.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\et4000.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvidc32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\format.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comaddin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comaddin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciseq.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCISEQ.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wisc10.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm59w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxlegih.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxlegih.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,772 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\geo.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,661 | ---- | M] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spxcoins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,661 | ---- | M] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spxcoins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,603 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw001ext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLESVR.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,006 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gb2312.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd2.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoapr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bopomofo.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logscrpt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0408.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdipx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\brpinfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0407.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,376 | ---- | M] (Toshiba Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tsbvcap.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.pro
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\permchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0816.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0413.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0410.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,535 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfpodbc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\counters.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0c0a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0416.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetsloc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040e.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,694 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,684 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,618 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.ita


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtsadmin.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mode.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iiscrmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0804.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041f.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0419.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0415.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0414.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0412.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0411.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040b.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0409.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0406.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0405.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0404.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0401.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TAPI.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\simptcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cprofile.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\v7vga.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\partmgr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jupiw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | M] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | M] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,362 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Rhododendron.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Gone Fishing.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,062 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Coffee Bean.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unsecapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsshutdn.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsshutdn.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\status.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qappsrv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qappsrv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,740 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shiftjis.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FeatherTexture.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\raspti.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmtr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tskill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tskill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quser.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isignup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icfgnt5.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icfgnt5.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskadp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avmeter.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avmeter.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\more.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgport.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,860 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnqctl.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\TASKMAN.EXE
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logoff.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logoff.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsdiscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsdiscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shadow.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shadow.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\register.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\flattemp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,710 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kb16.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsprof.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs412.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisreset.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgusr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,894 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zonelibm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfaxui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wfwnet.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wfwnet.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\WFWNET.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\HPCRDP.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irclass.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\irclass.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chglogon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\htrn_jis.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win87em.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win87em.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,223 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tslabels.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdasync.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,876 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\korean.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkflt.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wb32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\script.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmevtmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmevtmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cb32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fsvga.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvp.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\riodrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rio8drv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nikedrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ws2ifsl.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmsd.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Compaq Computer Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cpqdap01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,753 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setver.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tree.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxmcro.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxssend.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atrace.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atrace.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,790 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_iscii.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comm.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpstup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aspperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scriptpw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scriptpw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,110 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqperf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lzexpand.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lzexpand.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\LZEXPAND.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reset.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\reset.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\change.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,522 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Zapotec.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamps51.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iwrps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcomp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\authfilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,029 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ansi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,029 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ansi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ver.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ver.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VER.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasacd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modern.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infoctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,574 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\IASNT4.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,484 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_2.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,386 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctype.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,261 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneoc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhept.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhstb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamci.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhept.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (DSP GROUP, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tssoft32.acm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,191 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios4.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpctrs2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chcp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,382 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\OEMBIOS.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamregps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec95.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdibm02.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isapips.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\f3ahvoas.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcopy.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,116 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\services
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,046 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_intl.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,948 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_1.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,877 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdprf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\parvdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,708 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.hxx


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\KBDAL.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdal.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissync.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hcappres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_is2022.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuq.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgkl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdest.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxgl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuq.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41j.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinpun.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgkl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdest.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdax2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd106n.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpsapi2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftlx041e.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsconins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\admxprox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmload.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduzb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdur.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdro.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkyr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkaz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe319.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe220.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdblr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdazel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdaze.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\write.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\write.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3svapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smimsgif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdvntc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduzb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdus.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdurdu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdur.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth0.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdro.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkyr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkaz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinmar.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinkan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinhin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinguj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdindev.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdheb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe319.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe220.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdblr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdazel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdaze.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisrstap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgaoem.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SHELL.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgeo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarmw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarme.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dcomcnfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcomcnfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrereg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\himem.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\himem.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,677 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zeeverm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds16gt.dLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ds16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ctrs51.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mnmdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\beep.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpcfgex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcfgex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdl.trm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timer.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\timer.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TIMER.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,683 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\lmhosts.sam
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iismui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,577 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprtj.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,458 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrs.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\oprghdlr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\system.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\system.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SYSTEM.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,286 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tslabels.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,214 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprint.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,178 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpcnts.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,167 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaci.rat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,010 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdcnt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\null.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,891 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfci.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,755 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqprfsym.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,732 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfwci.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netware.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VGA.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winoldap.mod
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mouse.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouse.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MOUSE.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyboard.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\KEYBOARD.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,931 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,818 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrnm.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sound.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sound.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SOUND.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.cht
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.chs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,492 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdriver.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,405 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\msdfmap.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Blue Lace 16.bmp


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,161 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlogon.cmd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmtask.tsk
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmtask.tsk
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MMTASK.TSK
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perffilt.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,131 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadfix.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srframe.mmf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.sdf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,799 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\protocol
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprf.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.eng
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,741 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,707 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\_default.pif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,697 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.tha
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,435 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfwci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,427 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,407 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\networks
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,343 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prodspec.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_except.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,140 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perffilt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,114 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pcl.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,081 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.vxd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,075 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\View Channels.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmos.ram
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,051 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pscript.sep
[2001/08/17 23:36:54 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComS.exe
[2001/08/17 23:36:54 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcoms.exe
[2001/08/17 23:36:54 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_regtrace.exe
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxud32.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxud32.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxu12.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxu12.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxscan.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxscan.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxp60.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxp60.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 02,134,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpsnap.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpadm.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpctrs.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpapi.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_snprfdll.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,205,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seo.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_scripto.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seos.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_rwnh.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,116,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVCodec2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,116,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodec2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2RC.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2rc.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_ntfsdrv.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComC.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcomc.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:18 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_mailmsg.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:16 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_fcachdll.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:12 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csamsp.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:12 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csamsp.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:10 | 00,312,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqueue.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:10 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqadmin.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:10 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_adsiisex.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:54 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe
[2001/08/17 15:36:42 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfman32.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:30 | 00,495,616 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sblfx.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:14 | 00,256,512 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devcon32.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:12 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctwdm32.dll
[2001/08/17 15:05:16 | 00,028,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCD.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:16 | 00,028,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcd.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,351,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCodek2.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,351,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodek2.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,048,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCam2.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,048,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcam2.sys
[2001/08/17 14:58:12 | 00,022,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\umaxpcls.sys
[2001/08/17 14:58:12 | 00,022,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxpcls.sys
[2001/08/17 14:57:38 | 00,016,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
[2001/08/17 14:57:38 | 00,016,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modemcsa.sys
[2001/08/17 14:02:20 | 00,009,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidusb.sys
[2001/08/17 13:48:00 | 00,012,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouhid.sys
[2001/08/17 07:56:00 | 00,137,216 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atidrae.dll
[2001/08/17 06:46:40 | 00,006,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\enum1394.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:16 | 00,397,502 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vpctcom.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:16 | 00,064,605 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vvoice.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:14 | 00,604,253 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmodem.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:14 | 00,112,574 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptserlp.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:34 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atixbar.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:28 | 00,017,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:22 | 00,017,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atitunep.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:04 | 00,046,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:00 | 00,075,136 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atimpae.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:34 | 00,036,480 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfmanm.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:28 | 00,006,912 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:26 | 00,283,904 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:20 | 00,003,712 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctljystk.sys
[2001/07/21 15:40:50 | 00,003,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srgb.icm
[2001/07/21 11:49:12 | 02,104,298 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2
[2001/07/21 07:29:26 | 00,000,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pthsp.dat
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,148,888 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,144,792 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,144,792 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2001/07/06 23:56:44 | 00,410,984 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deploytk.dll
[2001/06/25 00:00:00 | 00,172,032 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esdtr.dll
[2001/05/23 00:00:00 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epfb5cpl.dll
[2001/05/21 00:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esintpl.dll
[2001/05/09 17:47:10 | 00,466,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmoe.dll
[2001/05/07 00:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epcomdd.dll
[2001/03/08 18:30:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3a.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:42 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npwmsdrm.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:40 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asfsipc.dll
[2001/02/27 02:32:14 | 00,830,093 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\TruthAboutCheating_2.pdf
[2001/02/11 21:54:01 | 00,001,827 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Windows Live Messenger .lnk
[2001/01/22 04:25:24 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ATHPRXY.DLL
[2000/12/28 16:03:56 | 00,001,038 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Password Recovery for MSN.lnk
[2000/12/28 10:55:12 | 00,308,698 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\telvue_pegtv.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:51:29 | 00,151,741 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Critical_Links_White_Paper_Top_10.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:14:50 | 01,622,759 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SATEL_2008.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:11:14 | 00,048,585 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SLA_off_internet.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:10:46 | 00,534,627 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\BROC_off_internet.pdf
[2000/12/28 05:10:26 | 00,006,587 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SWREG - Order Confirmation.htm
[2000/12/28 05:00:30 | 00,188,416 | ---- | M] (TeraByte Unlimited) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\burncdcc.exe
[2000/12/27 15:28:48 | 00,227,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2000/12/27 13:45:08 | 00,003,090 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SWREG - Error.htm
[2000/12/27 10:34:59 | 00,001,019 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Data Doctor Password Recovery MSN Explorer(Evaluation).lnk
[2000/12/27 10:16:38 | 00,692,460 | ---- | M] (Pro Data Doctor Pvt. Ltd. ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\MSN-exp-pwd-recovery-demo.exe
[2000/12/27 06:37:37 | 02,242,398 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\20081107134320_CHSRABusinessPlan2008.pdf
[2000/12/27 06:26:26 | 46,897,555 | ---- | M] (Your Company Name ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\CubeMasterEvalSetup(NI).exe
[2000/12/14 20:05:28 | 00,299,520 | ---- | M] (InstallShield Corporation, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe
[2000/11/29 10:50:44 | 00,472,064 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cleaner Export.qtx
[2000/11/29 10:50:44 | 00,000,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.qtr
[2000/11/29 10:50:42 | 00,471,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.dll
[2000/11/17 13:28:22 | 13,571,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cdcover.avi
[2000/10/11 00:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esicm.dll
[2000/09/28 14:41:23 | 00,018,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Campus Sample interview questions.htm
[2000/09/28 13:54:24 | 00,027,814 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Informational-Interview Request Letter.htm
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pds.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nts.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsys.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cba.dll
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 01,039,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJET35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,368,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\VBAR332.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,251,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRD2X35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,222,720 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSLTUS35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,109,056 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\IX509CLS.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,092,672 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSL.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ODBCTL32.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Intel) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LOC32VC0.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INDSM_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CLUTIL_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,037,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJINT35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,024,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJTER35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSMS_IN.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AMSLIB.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSGSYS.EXE
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CBAXFR.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,000,133 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.SIG
[2000/09/07 00:16:07 | 00,000,681 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\os574210.bin
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,212,480 | ---- | M] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | M] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,098,816 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,080,412 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2000/08/17 11:54:05 | 00,001,152 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Default.rdp
[2000/07/28 21:43:50 | 00,449,888 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\msgr8us.exe
[2000/07/25 20:13:09 | 00,000,275 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\videodeLuxe.INI
[2000/07/13 18:37:10 | 00,016,804 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dircorner.gif
[2000/06/02 07:51:50 | 00,034,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSERROR.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:51:02 | 00,084,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSCMPS.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:48:46 | 00,427,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4C32.DLL
[2000/05/23 22:45:58 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSSTDFMT.DLL
[2000/05/23 12:13:16 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Inscriber Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intsrc.dll
[2000/05/18 07:09:21 | 00,112,861 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Spyware virus via email_ NEED HELP! - Page 2 - Tech Support Guy Forums.htm
[2000/05/18 07:04:55 | 00,548,352 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2000/05/18 06:16:54 | 00,002,206 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2000/05/18 06:16:21 | 00,000,006 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\SA.DAT
[2000/05/18 06:16:16 | 00,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2000/05/18 06:16:14 | 53,644,9024 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2000/05/17 14:53:04 | 06,553,600 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NTUSER.DAT
[2000/05/17 14:53:04 | 00,000,278 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.ini
[2000/05/17 13:36:29 | 00,000,227 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system.ini
[2000/05/17 13:36:18 | 00,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2000/05/17 13:18:49 | 03,837,005 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Project.exe
[2000/05/17 12:55:04 | 00,006,456 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\silufase
[2000/05/17 12:33:53 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Jpekuy.bin
[2000/05/17 12:33:52 | 00,000,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Bsiquvifuk.dat
[2000/05/14 09:16:41 | 04,260,346 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\IconCache.db
[2000/05/13 01:53:18 | 00,000,440 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.pol
[2000/05/13 01:50:17 | 06,553,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NTUser.001
[2000/05/11 14:06:20 | 00,397,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRDO20.DLL
[2000/05/10 00:09:41 | 00,302,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\BDR_PP_Life_Pupose_Module.doc
[2000/05/09 11:39:43 | 00,002,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2000/05/07 05:37:54 | 00,164,311 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\NAHC_NDA_v2009.pdf
[2000/05/07 05:05:17 | 00,000,056 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezsidmv.dat


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2000/05/05 02:21:47 | 33,285,770 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chit chat_B.wmv
[2000/05/05 00:08:22 | 00,020,012 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTime4_Required.mov
[2000/05/04 21:28:16 | 11,394,5666 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chit chat_A.mov
[2000/04/27 19:48:38 | 14,352,722 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.WAV
[2000/04/27 19:48:38 | 00,002,074 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.HDP
[2000/04/27 19:23:58 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.H0
[2000/04/27 18:51:49 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_OPENING TITLE_2.avd
[2000/04/27 12:15:18 | 00,115,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\outsound.bin
[2000/04/22 07:20:34 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\EL WAH COLLEGES.doc
[2000/04/20 04:55:53 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svchost.exe
[2000/04/20 04:17:44 | 00,000,281 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2000/04/19 04:46:38 | 00,410,624 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\TFC.exe

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2007/11/24 23:00:00 | 08,107,448 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Endingtitle.mov
[2007/11/24 22:07:36 | 13,912,168 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_benningtitle.mov
[2007/11/24 02:00:48 | 51,283,757 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr. Major Ogo Ezeokeke.wmv
[2007/11/24 01:49:02 | 00,296,161 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new stationID_4.png
[2007/11/10 00:13:15 | 21,425,121 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash.wmv
[2007/11/09 21:57:02 | 00,000,284 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
[2007/11/07 00:37:15 | 16,294,932 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Enf_10.mov
[2007/11/05 01:40:21 | 18,907,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Enf_10_new2.mov
[2007/11/05 00:57:15 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENTERTAINMENT NEWS FLASH_A.avd
[2007/10/29 15:43:03 | 01,287,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quartz.dll
[2007/10/21 12:24:20 | 17,885,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.swf
[2007/10/21 11:29:00 | 00,142,231 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amin's_house.jpg
[2007/10/16 22:15:53 | 11,373,0200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.mov
[2007/10/16 16:23:00 | 38,799,399 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.wmv
[2007/10/16 16:03:43 | 00,007,613 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.tdk
[2007/10/14 17:29:37 | 00,021,564 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Baba Ologba copy.jpg
[2007/10/06 21:15:27 | 10,541,424 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ending title.mov
[2007/10/06 18:46:19 | 13,008,432 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\emeka.mov
[2007/10/06 18:40:42 | 02,975,958 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka.wmv
[2007/10/06 17:52:30 | 00,010,493 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\emeka.X3D
[2007/10/06 17:51:25 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka.avi
[2007/09/09 00:02:43 | 00,038,375 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka_Thanksgiving Service.ppj
[2007/09/08 22:36:15 | 30,870,5575 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\144_Background1.mov
[2007/08/30 21:43:06 | 00,003,265 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2Design.png
[2007/08/30 21:42:44 | 00,003,702 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Cafe_Scientific.png
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,167,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\uninstal.log
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,000,792 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\The Flash Ad Creator 25.exe.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,000,742 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Shortcut to SAFlashPlayer.exe.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:33:36 | 00,000,869 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Flash AD Creator v2 Manual.pdf.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:27:32 | 13,238,5606 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash_Ad_v25_Upgrader_Setup.zip
[2007/08/23 20:22:10 | 00,001,580 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\LimeWire 4.14.8.lnk
[2007/08/23 01:14:05 | 03,448,946 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled.sqf
[2007/08/23 01:08:44 | 00,115,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\outsound.bin
[2007/08/13 00:15:29 | 00,001,759 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache
[2007/08/06 15:24:47 | 00,167,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\P1010141_0009.jpg
[2007/08/03 21:23:58 | 00,001,152 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Default.rdp
[2007/07/31 13:22:51 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\M2DIGITV PROMO AD SCRIPT.doc
[2007/07/30 22:14:34 | 00,102,470 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cine_webpic copy.JPG
[2007/07/30 22:11:22 | 00,002,675 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\tdwhc3.htm
[2007/07/30 19:49:02 | 10,462,925 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Holy Angel.wmv
[2007/07/30 19:41:41 | 29,195,7916 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Holy Angel.avi
[2007/07/30 19:06:33 | 06,214,099 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant trailer.wmv
[2007/07/30 18:38:22 | 25,382,209 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Exposure.wmv
[2007/07/29 23:41:09 | 19,101,2864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Immigrant_trailer.avi
[2007/07/29 23:25:54 | 73,652,7872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Immigrant_modified.avi
[2007/07/29 03:01:33 | 00,001,604 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2007/07/29 02:11:03 | 67,956,101 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ike Onuaha.wmv
[2007/07/28 22:29:37 | 60,848,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_exposure_stationid.avi
[2007/07/19 00:27:33 | 00,000,067 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\photoshow_express_setup.txt
[2007/07/16 22:22:15 | 00,907,668 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_stationID.mov
[2007/07/16 22:21:15 | 00,285,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure1.wmv
[2007/07/16 22:18:28 | 00,283,161 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_stationID.wmv
[2007/07/16 21:42:23 | 00,703,044 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\-m2TV_Exposure_stationID.swf
[2007/07/16 21:26:12 | 00,289,792 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_New stationID2.avi
[2007/07/16 21:15:43 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_New stationID.avi
[2007/07/13 11:10:44 | 00,000,812 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Messenger.lnk
[2007/07/07 19:20:51 | 02,105,852 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant_trailer_19_9_300.mov
[2007/07/07 19:20:39 | 07,893,686 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant_MusicVideo_19_9_300.mov
[2007/07/05 23:56:57 | 15,782,0404 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr.mov
[2007/06/29 19:42:35 | 03,499,386 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled.swf
[2007/06/29 19:17:45 | 00,001,636 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Namo FreeMotion 2006.lnk
[2007/06/27 23:24:35 | 12,565,923 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\adobemagazine.zip
[2007/06/25 23:54:52 | 21,777,350 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr David Agbeti.wmv
[2007/06/25 23:40:41 | 00,000,141 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr_David_Agbeti.html
[2007/06/25 01:15:34 | 67,195,0328 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\anita2.avi
[2007/06/25 00:51:12 | 00,018,636 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr David Agbeti.jpg
[2007/06/25 00:47:33 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\AGBETI4.avd
[2007/06/24 23:56:35 | 84,417,921 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr. David Agbeti.wmv
[2007/06/12 22:32:15 | 32,976,4860 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agbeti4.avi
[2007/06/12 21:41:06 | 00,024,623 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union.jpg
[2007/06/12 21:23:54 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_OPENTITLE_1.avd
[2007/06/02 22:14:14 | 00,489,598 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_promo_1-1.pdf
[2007/06/02 19:29:11 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DVD 2.avd
[2007/05/28 21:57:23 | 00,062,928 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday copy.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:52:43 | 00,011,447 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday_3.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:51:39 | 00,011,077 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday_2.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:48:47 | 00,009,452 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:46:12 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ASHLEY.avd
[2007/05/24 21:22:17 | 00,189,910 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_3 copy.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:21:59 | 00,211,303 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_3 copy.png
[2007/05/24 21:13:12 | 00,099,796 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News .x3d
[2007/05/24 21:12:05 | 00,154,174 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_2.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:08:38 | 00,051,155 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_1.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:03:52 | 00,039,603 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news.jpg
[2007/05/24 19:05:09 | 21,631,1808 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.avi
[2007/05/24 18:57:29 | 03,221,939 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.rm
[2007/05/24 18:54:39 | 15,282,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.mov
[2007/05/24 18:04:28 | 00,129,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash_A.avi
[2007/05/24 17:39:12 | 00,125,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash.avi
[2007/05/23 20:11:58 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF_2.avd
[2007/05/23 20:10:18 | 00,120,320 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF_2.avi
[2007/05/23 20:05:07 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.avd
[2007/05/23 20:02:29 | 00,044,500 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.X3D
[2007/05/23 19:51:03 | 00,113,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\enf_1.avi
[2007/05/23 19:29:36 | 00,113,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.avi
[2007/05/18 18:18:46 | 41,728,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ashley1.avi
[2007/05/17 10:52:37 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My journey to Africa.doc
[2007/05/05 19:08:28 | 28,307,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union of Northern California.wmv
[2007/05/05 18:17:04 | 01,801,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Vesa070506011704-29009091009106.avi
[2007/05/02 02:43:12 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Religion.doc
[2007/04/30 01:13:34 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Religion Essay.doc
[2007/04/17 21:52:49 | 00,037,524 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\060214_animal_love[1].jpg
[2007/04/13 22:51:14 | 00,012,404 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\West Coast African Store Owner_2.wmv
[2007/04/12 16:07:22 | 00,129,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Securing Your Organization.doc
[2007/04/09 23:11:35 | 00,764,868 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apph_sp.sdb
[2007/04/09 23:11:35 | 00,217,118 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apphelp.sdb
[2007/04/09 23:07:10 | 00,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\MsftWdf_user_01_00_00.Wdf
[2007/03/07 23:52:58 | 00,297,333 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new_logo6.swf
[2007/03/07 23:34:42 | 00,084,577 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.rm
[2007/03/05 01:17:42 | 00,021,307 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationid_m2tv.jpg
[2007/03/05 01:16:37 | 00,017,909 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new logo.rm
[2007/02/12 20:15:36 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMVS7D.DLL
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,757 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,740 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Adobe Reader 7.0.lnk
[2007/02/02 02:27:25 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\English Essay.doc
[2007/01/31 01:03:46 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Marketing-Program Ideas.doc
[2007/01/06 00:53:50 | 00,000,767 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Internet Explorer.lnk
[2007/01/03 18:59:38 | 07,464,448 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Networking Installation Tutorial.doc
[2006/12/06 22:06:04 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Executive Governor of Kwara State.doc
[2006/12/04 00:34:17 | 00,109,739 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amins house copy.jpg
[2006/12/03 23:38:36 | 00,183,260 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy copy.pdf
[2006/12/03 23:38:06 | 00,183,317 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy.ai
[2006/12/03 23:15:53 | 00,016,113 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy.jpg
[2006/11/29 21:14:11 | 00,039,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\master04_background.gif
[2006/11/29 21:11:08 | 00,059,909 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\8.jpg
[2006/11/29 20:50:17 | 00,027,709 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bedrm.jpeg1.JPG
[2006/11/29 20:44:27 | 13,571,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cdcover.avi
[2006/11/29 20:41:11 | 00,016,804 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dircorner.gif
[2006/11/29 20:39:43 | 00,000,540 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Cineletter (3).lnk
[2006/11/29 20:22:15 | 00,003,833 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Paste3.jpg
[2006/11/29 19:47:01 | 00,007,309 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kazeem.htm
[2006/11/28 23:05:59 | 00,007,312 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\FEMI.htm
[2006/11/28 00:36:25 | 00,007,317 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\sarafa.htm
[2006/11/28 00:29:08 | 00,007,301 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\adisa.htm
[2006/11/28 00:19:38 | 00,007,327 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\oyin.htm
[2006/11/27 23:48:56 | 00,008,181 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Electronic Diversity.htm
[2006/11/26 21:00:31 | 00,148,488 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv2.swf
[2006/11/23 18:25:00 | 00,297,333 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_stationID.swf
[2006/11/23 18:20:17 | 00,001,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.html
[2006/11/23 18:20:16 | 00,297,333 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.swf
[2006/11/23 18:19:08 | 00,868,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.fla
[2006/11/23 16:48:31 | 00,758,480 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.mov
[2006/11/23 15:32:52 | 01,742,336 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv3.avi
[2006/11/23 14:42:36 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\NEW_STATIONID_M2TV2.avd
[2006/11/23 14:41:37 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv2.avi
[2006/11/23 14:33:48 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\NEW_STATIONID_M2TV.avd
[2006/11/23 14:30:33 | 00,038,998 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.x3d
[2006/11/23 14:18:15 | 00,156,077 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.gif
[2006/11/23 14:14:57 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.avi
[2006/11/18 21:36:47 | 00,039,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Pastel2.jpg
[2006/11/18 21:35:11 | 00,002,735 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Pastel.jpg
[2006/11/18 19:43:54 | 00,026,430 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_background.jpg
[2006/10/17 01:00:13 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Who Am I Essay.doc
[2006/10/13 22:58:58 | 00,151,814 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv1.swf
[2006/09/24 01:42:05 | 00,104,861 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv.swf
[2006/09/24 01:39:16 | 00,371,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_new logo.X3D
[2006/09/24 01:18:31 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Instruction.doc
[2006/08/22 05:05:26 | 00,498,742 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxmasf.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2006/08/19 00:42:35 | 00,021,679 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ADENIKE fILM.htm
[2006/08/15 23:09:36 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Like Fela would sing.doc
[2006/08/14 21:02:06 | 00,014,302 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash templates - The Flash Ad Creator by Laughingbird software.htm
[2006/08/14 21:01:35 | 00,150,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash Ad tutorials.doc
[2006/08/09 22:41:03 | 00,333,429 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\first lady of kwara
[2006/07/16 03:01:38 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\His Excellency.doc
[2006/07/16 01:58:52 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Audience with Executive Governor 7-12-06.doc
[2006/07/13 01:13:11 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrator_6.doc
[2006/07/10 21:39:57 | 00,083,108 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union.std
[2006/07/10 20:39:54 | 15,309,824 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dvd 2.avi
[2006/07/09 00:32:51 | 00,017,158 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dance_4.jpg
[2006/07/01 09:56:43 | 00,361,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV stationID.ppt
[2006/06/25 23:10:59 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Administrator_3.doc
[2006/05/25 22:35:26 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Please print and keep this page for your records.doc
[2006/05/22 18:50:23 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\paypal.doc
[2006/05/22 18:48:45 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Invoice.doc
[2006/05/20 11:30:50 | 00,004,863 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\N4B8B886_small.jpg
[2006/05/20 11:30:14 | 00,006,406 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\224benin_small.jpg
[2006/05/20 10:28:28 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\BACKGROUND INFORMATION.doc
[2006/05/04 19:37:28 | 00,174,524 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\lower basin's letter.jpg
[2006/05/04 19:20:11 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\commissioner's letter.doc
[2006/05/04 19:10:53 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Governor's letter_of appreciation.doc
[2006/05/04 18:50:44 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\lower nigerbasin_letter.doc
[2006/05/01 18:24:33 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Report from Nigeria 06.doc
[2006/04/27 23:43:31 | 00,047,218 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Femi Weds Sara..std
[2006/04/23 22:45:11 | 00,017,202 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kwara_tv receipt.mdi
[2006/04/23 22:42:28 | 00,120,320 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kwara_tv receipt.pub
[2006/03/24 07:25:01 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrato1.doc
[2006/03/11 14:36:25 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_4.avd
[2006/03/11 14:27:52 | 10,437,3248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_4.avi
[2006/03/11 14:23:13 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_1.avd
[2006/03/11 12:57:08 | 03,974,978 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama musical group_4.WAV
[2006/03/11 11:56:56 | 29,064,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.ppt
[2006/03/10 19:49:57 | 00,426,191 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agric_irrigation2 copy.jpg
[2006/03/02 22:48:12 | 11,131,04180 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chuks' movies_2.avi
[2006/02/16 00:29:55 | 22,620,8360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\evil reward.avi
[2006/02/13 19:15:49 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrator.doc
[2006/02/11 20:22:38 | 00,047,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amin_1 copy.jpg
[2006/02/11 20:16:35 | 00,036,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Bilani copy.jpg
[2006/02/09 22:35:23 | 00,000,739 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Spy Sweeper for MSN.lnk
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wrlzma.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:20 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\islzma.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,684,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\libeay32.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,155,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ssleay32.dll
[2006/02/01 00:50:48 | 00,001,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SuperVoice.LNK
[2006/02/01 00:43:33 | 00,001,720 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICADDPR.deb
[2006/02/01 00:41:21 | 00,000,908 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICWAVE.DEB
[2006/02/01 00:36:03 | 00,000,831 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SETUP.deb
[2006/02/01 00:35:56 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICUNINS.DLL
[2006/02/01 00:35:55 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SVUNINST.EXE
[2006/02/01 00:35:54 | 00,000,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FAX.INI
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,536,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.cpl
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,528,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLLights.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,368,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,351,183 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.cab
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,204,800 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amr_cpl.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,167,936 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\minirec.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,151,740 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.chm
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,131,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLMOHServ.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SmCfg.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slextspk.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slextspk.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLGen.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slgen.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\coinst.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slrundll.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\slrundll.exe
[2006/02/01 00:19:55 | 00,000,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\56HP92-SL3.DAT
[2006/01/29 23:12:24 | 00,089,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\WAT agrofarms_mailing label.pub
[2006/01/28 14:30:20 | 14,352,722 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.WAV
[2006/01/15 22:48:52 | 00,000,681 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\os574210.bin
[2006/01/15 13:51:37 | 00,579,350 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mvstcdxx.lst
[2006/01/13 19:29:43 | 53,644,9024 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2006/01/11 19:18:30 | 70,991,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ayorindes_5.ppt
[2005/12/25 00:00:30 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_ENDING TITLE.avd
[2005/12/25 00:00:14 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS_A.avd
[2005/12/25 00:00:12 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS.avd
[2005/12/24 23:59:55 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL.avd
[2005/12/24 23:59:38 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_STATION ID.avd
[2005/12/24 22:21:49 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\FWCONGRA.avd
[2005/12/09 21:33:47 | 36,906,666 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_commercial.avi
[2005/12/07 18:56:05 | 00,001,659 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Macromedia Flash 8.lnk
[2005/12/06 00:06:32 | 00,247,031 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_d.png
[2005/12/05 23:57:27 | 00,086,299 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_c.jpg
[2005/12/05 23:24:22 | 00,247,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_2.png
[2005/12/05 22:49:11 | 00,556,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial.pub
[2005/12/04 22:20:25 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Agrofarms layout.doc
[2005/11/22 21:48:49 | 10,913,701 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SOAOTH-31100000-US.EXE
[2005/11/19 23:23:05 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Nigeria_m2digitv_promo.doc
[2005/11/19 22:51:05 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS_MODIFIED.avd
[2005/10/30 01:32:13 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\OD%20922-811%20Bumper%20Stickers%20-%20Matte%20White.doc
[2005/10/27 19:13:44 | 00,004,734 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\California Financial.gif
[2005/10/25 00:01:10 | 00,027,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SATL.gif
[2005/10/25 00:00:57 | 01,240,662 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SP19.AVI
[2005/10/14 21:05:22 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Nigerians in Diaspora.doc
[2005/10/05 21:06:39 | 27,762,204 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_commercial.mov
[2005/10/05 20:44:39 | 00,000,682 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\iPodder.lnk
[2005/09/27 21:14:01 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DP triplets have metamorphosed into a four.doc
[2005/09/20 22:57:09 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cover letter.doc
[2005/09/19 21:32:39 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Intro_letter_Kwara State Govt.doc
[2005/09/18 23:17:23 | 03,036,691 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\pro_man_XGNV5XUenglish.pdf
[2005/09/10 22:08:46 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Capital One F.doc
[2005/09/08 22:16:12 | 00,044,022 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama.std
[2005/09/08 21:52:42 | 00,047,946 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\guitar_1.jpg
[2005/09/08 21:21:40 | 00,024,343 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\guitar.jpg
[2005/09/03 11:01:36 | 85,641,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama.avi
[2005/09/03 10:53:40 | 00,101,251 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama musical group.rm
[2005/08/28 21:11:58 | 02,517,902 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Femi Weds Sara.wmv
[2005/08/21 22:58:08 | 00,104,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\exposure_pic_2 copy.jpg
[2005/08/21 22:34:54 | 00,902,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\MSNWeatherSetup.msi
[2005/08/20 23:09:18 | 00,629,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\itoya copy.jpg
[2005/08/20 23:04:16 | 00,857,509 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\itoya copy.pdf
[2005/08/20 18:11:07 | 00,035,863 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\best 1.JPG
[2005/08/17 23:59:51 | 00,002,169 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Windows Desktop Search.lnk
[2005/08/11 22:58:12 | 00,068,105 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled-1 copy.jpg
[2005/08/08 20:23:39 | 01,839,616 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\femi_sara.pps
[2005/08/05 22:25:43 | 01,165,314 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\re350_bro.pdf
[2005/08/05 21:39:26 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\CANON RE.doc
[2005/08/02 20:48:22 | 00,019,807 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Beforaa_businesscard.jpg
[2005/07/29 20:27:54 | 00,007,163 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\coleman portable power kit.htm
[2005/07/28 19:27:46 | 00,037,258 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wat_2_logo.jpg
[2005/07/26 20:17:46 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\While responding to a question from the members of African All Party Parliamentary Group at the House of Commons in London on Tuesday.doc
[2005/07/26 20:01:11 | 00,041,309 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Mujammed Amin credit report.pdf
[2005/07/26 18:58:27 | 00,008,518 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Elements_Album.htm
[2005/07/21 16:37:23 | 00,024,042 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\WAT agrofarms_envelope.jpg
[2005/07/14 00:01:33 | 00,024,195 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled2.gif
[2005/07/08 01:00:53 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\CIF_AMERICAN_CONTAINER[1][1].doc
[2005/07/06 22:18:32 | 00,514,560 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agric_irrigation.jpg
[2005/06/30 22:46:25 | 00,394,613 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bro_anatomy_ag.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:44:27 | 00,096,468 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\impact sprinklers.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:43:25 | 00,107,273 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\MStechtip.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:42:10 | 00,125,400 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Sprnkler Irrigation Uniformity.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:40:37 | 00,087,177 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DripLateral.pdf
[2005/06/30 19:01:55 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business lette_6.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:49 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_10.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:44 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_11.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:37 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_12.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:31 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_13.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_14.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:51 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_15.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:47 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_16.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:34 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_3.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:29 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_4.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:40 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_5.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:33 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_7.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:26 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_8.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:17 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_9.doc
[2005/06/30 18:23:31 | 00,012,653 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE.gif
[2005/06/28 21:25:30 | 00,002,746 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.jpg
[2005/06/23 16:03:58 | 00,007,354 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Fountain_5.gif
[2005/06/22 21:25:39 | 00,380,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msgr7us.exe
[2005/06/22 00:43:33 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xwsindex.exe
[2005/06/22 00:42:59 | 00,001,653 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Webstyle 4.lnk
[2005/06/22 00:40:14 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BinCoder.dll
[2005/06/19 18:31:42 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\compliments card.pub
[2005/06/16 19:44:18 | 00,098,963 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EVI-G20E.pdf
[2005/06/09 19:45:06 | 00,007,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\170b1a_74_dxp_eng_driver.zip
[2005/06/09 18:53:36 | 01,033,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\170b1a_74_dfu_aen.pdf
[2005/06/08 00:31:44 | 00,052,468 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Omama Royal Blood.jpg
[2005/06/07 23:47:26 | 49,700,257 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Omama Royal Blood.rm
[2005/06/07 18:14:13 | 00,001,535 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Mail.lnk
[2005/06/07 18:13:21 | 00,000,206 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Yahoo! Briefcase.url
[2005/06/07 17:53:40 | 00,513,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msgr6suite.exe
[2005/06/05 17:32:24 | 00,063,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
[2005/06/05 17:31:18 | 00,000,102 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\VSWizard.ini
[2005/06/05 00:27:41 | 00,012,620 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\website_2.jpg
[2005/06/03 18:16:19 | 00,024,165 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\20050603182312J0005424.pdf
[2005/05/25 23:24:33 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_exposure_questions.doc
[2005/05/22 18:16:14 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_business card_1.pub
[2005/05/22 16:47:32 | 00,023,825 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\rb_logo copy.jpg
[2005/05/19 22:10:56 | 01,199,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Standard_Monitor_Driver_Unsigned_050413.ZIP
[2005/05/17 21:31:06 | 00,028,970 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mo's pic_2copy.jpg
[2005/05/17 21:21:57 | 00,088,716 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mo's picture.jpg
[2005/05/16 00:29:38 | 00,021,718 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_opacity_ copy.jpg
[2005/05/15 21:25:05 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_envelope.pub
[2005/05/10 22:41:34 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Nigerians in Diaspora Organization.doc
[2005/05/03 18:45:25 | 00,102,035 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Farm Layout_agrofarms copy.jpg
[2005/05/01 18:24:28 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\INS 100 Standard Questions On U.doc
[2005/04/25 23:29:09 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\rose b_business card.pub
[2005/04/22 19:20:02 | 09,276,759 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\vg175-1_user_guide.pdf
[2005/04/21 21:26:56 | 00,089,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV EXPOSURE.pub
[2005/04/18 22:29:33 | 26,554,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_credits_modified.avi
[2005/04/17 17:29:16 | 00,629,797 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE copy.psd
[2005/04/17 15:48:14 | 00,069,254 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE copy.jpg
[2005/04/17 00:49:30 | 00,056,542 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\exposure_pic.jpg
[2005/04/13 22:28:23 | 05,522,716 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_stationID_mortage.rm
[2005/04/13 21:27:10 | 23,149,1584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_opening title_2.avi
[2005/04/13 21:07:41 | 11,713,8944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_ending title.avi
[2005/04/13 19:32:27 | 00,201,321 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_5.jpg
[2005/04/12 23:26:02 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\New m2TV updates.doc
[2005/04/11 21:05:03 | 00,002,646 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.htm
[2005/04/06 19:57:08 | 00,035,971 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\letterhead_m2.jpg
[2005/04/06 19:08:00 | 00,038,531 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Francisca Ejale.jpg
[2005/03/30 00:41:49 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr Femi Ajayi.doc
[2005/03/17 21:32:11 | 00,000,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tdlp32.ini
[2005/03/17 21:31:14 | 00,000,659 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Xara3D6.lnk
[2005/03/10 20:24:59 | 00,000,818 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Adobe Premiere 6.0.lnk
[2005/03/04 23:29:41 | 00,004,723 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/03/03 22:55:24 | 00,020,480 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2digitv Updates.doc
[2005/03/02 21:08:52 | 00,000,917 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
[2005/03/02 19:00:01 | 00,000,137 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ppdrv.ini
[2005/02/20 11:31:41 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE_2.doc
[2005/02/20 00:18:02 | 02,673,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600gsm_UG.pdf
[2005/02/20 00:08:41 | 03,247,707 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600verizon_UG.pdf
[2005/02/19 23:58:51 | 00,732,830 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600bell_GSG_ENG.pdf
[2005/02/05 23:25:19 | 00,170,564 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.ai
[2005/02/04 22:57:21 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE.doc
[2005/01/30 23:33:00 | 00,272,298 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_stationID_5 copy.jpg
[2005/01/29 23:42:43 | 00,015,958 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_2.jpg
[2005/01/23 22:46:27 | 00,000,039 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Default.PLS
[2005/01/23 22:41:45 | 00,001,684 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\PowerDVD.lnk
[2005/01/22 21:30:20 | 13,836,612 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_opentitle.mov
[2005/01/21 22:40:26 | 00,068,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_credits.MSWMM
[2005/01/18 21:39:12 | 00,302,569 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd08023.pdf
[2005/01/18 21:36:30 | 00,317,924 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd07999.pdf
[2005/01/18 21:34:41 | 00,808,019 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd07985.pdf
[2005/01/18 21:10:07 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Spring Productions Quarterly meeting.doc
[2005/01/17 00:40:36 | 00,080,677 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Main page copy.jpg
[2005/01/17 00:36:31 | 00,069,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_transcript page.jpg
[2005/01/16 23:55:07 | 00,077,394 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE.jpg
[2005/01/16 02:38:12 | 01,454,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_station id.mov
[2005/01/16 01:10:58 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_Updates_B.doc
[2005/01/16 01:07:13 | 00,024,819 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Intro. Page_layout.jpg
[2005/01/16 00:32:21 | 00,016,110 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv1.jpg
[2005/01/14 23:52:56 | 12,846,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTimeFullInstaller.exe
[2005/01/14 21:47:05 | 00,262,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\ntuser.dat
[2005/01/14 21:46:55 | 00,007,315 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javasup.vxd
[2005/01/14 21:46:55 | 00,006,550 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\jautoexp.dat
[2005/01/14 21:46:47 | 00,000,113 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedon.reg
[2005/01/14 21:46:47 | 00,000,113 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedoff.reg
[2005/01/14 18:30:46 | 00,000,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SureThing CD Labeler Deluxe 3.0.lnk
[2005/01/13 22:11:10 | 29,152,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.pps
[2005/01/12 21:48:23 | 00,227,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2005/01/12 21:17:19 | 00,000,275 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\videodeLuxe.INI
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iyvu9_32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:14:37 | 00,005,952 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CDUninst.isu
[2005/01/12 21:13:08 | 00,005,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\quartz.vxd
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cpuinf32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:25 | 00,000,656 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\video deLuxe 2.0.lnk
[2005/01/12 21:06:56 | 00,000,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\magix.ini
[2005/01/12 18:24:37 | 00,000,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Shortcut to moviemk.lnk
[2005/01/11 20:50:04 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv.doc
[2005/01/11 20:43:38 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Program Layout.doc
[2005/01/11 20:36:19 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Intro_1.doc
[2005/01/11 01:31:48 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FileOps.exe
[2005/01/11 01:31:45 | 00,000,986 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk
[2005/01/11 00:53:11 | 00,001,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
[2005/01/11 00:09:51 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vpc32.INI
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,120,379 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT.386
[2005/01/11 00:00:41 | 00,000,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI
[2005/01/10 23:50:27 | 00,316,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPr9.prx
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,239,616 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstrenderer.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,164,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstpager.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbicodec.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,064,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ativmc20.cod
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,129,045 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cxthsfs2.cty
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,067,866 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\netwlan5.img
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieencode.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,118,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpeg2data.ax
[2005/01/10 23:33:24 | 00,003,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srgb.icm
[2005/01/10 23:33:21 | 00,061,440 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\scrub2k.exe
[2005/01/10 23:33:21 | 00,000,104 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpw1100k.ini
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\z1100b.his
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\z1100b
[2005/01/10 23:31:49 | 00,154,089 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.his
[2005/01/10 23:31:49 | 00,013,421 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.ini
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,000,701 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,000,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.ini
[2005/01/10 23:30:32 | 00,003,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:32 | 00,001,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.ini
[2005/01/10 23:30:30 | 00,196,608 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:30 | 00,000,242 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dat
[2005/01/10 22:31:38 | 00,000,278 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.ini
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 06,553,600 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NTUSER.DAT
[2005/01/10 22:29:51 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\REGLOCS.OLD
[2005/01/10 22:29:00 | 00,002,048 | --S- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2005/01/10 22:28:01 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsa.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:32 | 01,158,818 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.lex
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imscinst.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:16 | 00,196,665 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpinst.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,134,339 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr.lex
[2005/01/10 22:26:58 | 13,463,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxjpn.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:49 | 00,108,827 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanja.lex
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,173,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,002,577 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.NT
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\MSDOS.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\IO.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\CONFIG.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT
[2005/01/10 22:25:09 | 00,025,065 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpscheme.xml
[2005/01/10 22:25:08 | 00,023,392 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nscompat.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:25:08 | 00,016,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amcompat.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:25:06 | 00,299,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPrx.prx
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsLogon.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sapi.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:10 | 04,399,505 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nls302en.lex
[2005/01/10 22:22:17 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:22:17 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:22:07 | 00,000,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srframe.mmf
[2005/01/10 22:20:49 | 00,021,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat
[2005/01/10 22:19:44 | 00,065,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Santa Fe Stucco.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:44 | 00,026,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\River Sumida.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:44 | 00,009,522 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Zapotec.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,093,702 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subrange.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,065,978 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Soap Bubbles.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,065,954 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Prairie Wind.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,026,582 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Greenstone.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,017,362 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Rhododendron.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,017,336 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Gone Fishing.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,017,062 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Coffee Bean.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,016,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FeatherTexture.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,001,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Blue Lace 16.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,060,458 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ideograf.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,024,006 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gb2312.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,022,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bopomofo.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,016,740 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shiftjis.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,012,876 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\korean.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,008,484 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_2.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,006,948 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_1.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,003,286 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tslabels.h
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,001,161 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlogon.cmd
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,000,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprf.h
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmimgmt.msc
[2005/01/10 12:37:37 | 00,017,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atitunep.sys
[2005/01/10 12:37:35 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atixbar.sys
[2005/01/10 12:37:33 | 00,046,464 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,017,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:46 | 00,001,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrueSoft.dat
[2005/01/10 12:36:43 | 00,000,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pthsp.dat
[2005/01/10 12:36:33 | 02,104,298 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2
[2005/01/10 12:35:02 | 01,685,606 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.spd
[2005/01/10 12:35:02 | 00,000,888 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.sdf
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,643,717 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ltts1033.lxa
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,605,050 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\r1033tts.lxa
[2005/01/10 12:34:59 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28603.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_857.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28599.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10081.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28595.NLS
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10017.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10007.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_869.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_737.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_875.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28597.NLS
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10006.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_866.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_855.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28594.NLS
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_852.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10082.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10029.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10010.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:45 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20127.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:41 | 00,001,688 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,390,168 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WFC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,037,484 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MW770.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,022,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\TCLASSES.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,021,281 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\XMLDSOC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,014,031 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MSJDBC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,013,472 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\HPCRDP.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,008,574 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\IASNT4.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,007,382 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\OEMBIOS.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,797,189 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\NT5IIS.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,657,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\CLASSES.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,399,645 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MAPIMIG.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,056,081 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DAJAVAC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,052,311 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DX3.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:33:48 | 00,560,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2005/01/10 12:33:19 | 00,000,281 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2005/01/10 12:33:16 | 00,000,261 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\$winnt$.inf
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,007,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.sig
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,004,569 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat
[2004/05/13 11:56:38 | 00,061,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sllng.cab
[2003/01/07 08:05:08 | 00,002,695 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[2003/01/07 08:05:06 | 00,000,551 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.H
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 01,708,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSO97V.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DOCOBJ.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSORFS.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HLINKPRX.DLL
[2002/08/29 01:57:58 | 00,001,788 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,148,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg2splt.ax
[2002/08/29 01:40:12 | 00,844,314 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
[2002/08/28 23:05:20 | 00,250,032 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ntldr
[2002/08/28 20:51:44 | 00,023,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieuinit.inf
[2002/08/28 20:51:44 | 00,000,929 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\homepage.inf
[2002/08/28 19:24:16 | 00,003,338 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\redir.exe
[2002/08/28 19:23:06 | 00,042,537 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.sys
[2002/08/28 19:08:54 | 00,047,564 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\NTDETECT.COM
[2002/07/11 18:47:58 | 00,004,310 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.rsp
[2002/07/01 19:38:06 | 01,326,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webfldrs.msi
[2002/04/22 16:18:04 | 00,956,990 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\instcat.sql
[2002/04/09 16:17:14 | 00,249,270 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\locale.nls
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,862 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termcap
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,487 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\login.cmd
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,440,660 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gm.dls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,309,184 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,095,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,957,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,867,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,786,944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,750,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,314,838 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,272,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,262,148 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sortkey.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,240,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,218,003 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_950.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_949.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_936.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pagefileconfig.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagefile.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,162,850 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_932.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,844 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framdit.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,848 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,139,810 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20261.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,135,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framd.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,127,213 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ega.cpi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,446 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,588 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicode.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\clock.avi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,859 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconf.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,886 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_874.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_865.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_863.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_861.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_860.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_850.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_775.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_437.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_500.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28605.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28598.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28593.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28592.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28591.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_21866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20905.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1258.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1257.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1256.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1255.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1254.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1253.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1252.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1251.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1250.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1026.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10079.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10000.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_037.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,172 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmgr32.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,167 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System\setup.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,273 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,678 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dosx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,620 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\command.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,196 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,794 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntimage.gif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,258 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,133 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsodbc.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,451 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsop.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,809 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\key01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,339 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,166 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lusrmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,762 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadv.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,397 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrg.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,505 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdlib.wsc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mem.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,302 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,364 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secpol.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,871 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,673 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,464 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\services.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,079 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsoprq.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,760 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,674 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winhelp.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,370 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos411.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos412.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos804.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos404.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,626 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,420 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios1.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,866 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,097 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\country.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,209 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,772 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\geo.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sorttbls.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,232 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.pro
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,694 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,684 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,618 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\v7vga.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,860 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnqctl.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,710 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kb16.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win87em.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,256 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,753 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setver.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,790 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scriptpw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,029 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ansi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,386 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctype.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,191 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios4.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,116 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\services
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,046 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_intl.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,708 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.hxx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\himem.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdl.trm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,683 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\lmhosts.sam
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,577 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprtj.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,214 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprint.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,178 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpcnts.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,167 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaci.rat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,010 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdcnt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,755 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqprfsym.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,206 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,818 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrnm.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.cht
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.chs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,492 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdriver.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadfix.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,799 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\protocol
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.eng
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,707 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\_default.pif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,697 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.tha
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,435 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfwci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,427 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,407 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\networks
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,168 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_except.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perffilt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pcl.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,081 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.vxd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,075 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\View Channels.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmos.ram
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,051 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pscript.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,027 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2001/08/17 15:36:42 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdplay.exe
[2001/07/07 00:06:09 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Muhammed_resume.doc
[2001/02/27 02:31:44 | 00,830,093 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\TruthAboutCheating_2.pdf
[2001/02/11 21:54:01 | 00,001,827 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Windows Live Messenger .lnk
[2000/12/28 16:00:31 | 00,001,038 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Password Recovery for MSN.lnk
[2000/12/28 10:55:12 | 00,308,698 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\telvue_pegtv.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:51:29 | 00,151,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Critical_Links_White_Paper_Top_10.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:14:48 | 01,622,759 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SATEL_2008.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:11:13 | 00,048,585 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SLA_off_internet.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:10:46 | 00,534,627 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\BROC_off_internet.pdf
[2000/12/28 09:06:27 | 00,242,266 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Term-Conditions-Estimate.pdf
[2000/12/28 05:10:25 | 00,006,587 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SWREG - Order Confirmation.htm
[2000/12/27 13:45:02 | 00,003,090 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SWREG - Error.htm
[2000/12/27 10:34:59 | 00,001,019 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Data Doctor Password Recovery MSN Explorer(Evaluation).lnk
[2000/12/27 06:37:36 | 02,242,398 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\20081107134320_CHSRABusinessPlan2008.pdf
[2000/11/29 10:50:42 | 00,472,064 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cleaner Export.qtx
[2000/11/29 10:50:40 | 00,471,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.dll
[2000/10/24 17:24:47 | 00,000,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.qtr
[2000/09/28 14:41:22 | 00,018,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Campus Sample interview questions.htm
[2000/09/28 13:54:24 | 00,027,814 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Informational-Interview Request Letter.htm
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSMS_IN.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,000,133 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.SIG
[2000/05/18 07:09:16 | 00,112,861 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Spyware virus via email_ NEED HELP! - Page 2 - Tech Support Guy Forums.htm
[2000/05/17 12:34:11 | 03,837,005 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Project.exe
[2000/05/17 12:33:53 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Jpekuy.bin
[2000/05/17 12:33:52 | 00,000,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Bsiquvifuk.dat
[2000/05/13 01:50:15 | 06,553,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NTUser.001
[2000/05/07 08:53:54 | 00,302,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\BDR_PP_Life_Pupose_Module.doc
[2000/05/07 05:37:54 | 00,164,311 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\NAHC_NDA_v2009.pdf
[2000/05/07 05:05:17 | 00,000,056 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezsidmv.dat
[2000/05/07 05:01:02 | 00,002,265 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2000/05/05 00:30:32 | 33,285,770 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chit chat_B.wmv
[2000/05/05 00:08:22 | 00,020,012 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTime4_Required.mov
[2000/05/04 21:27:44 | 11,394,5666 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chit chat_A.mov
[2000/04/27 18:57:20 | 00,002,074 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.HDP
[2000/04/27 18:57:19 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.H0
[2000/04/27 18:51:48 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_OPENING TITLE_2.avd
[2000/04/22 06:22:04 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\EL WAH COLLEGES.doc
[2000/04/20 04:17:44 | 00,000,211 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2000/04/20 04:17:39 | 00,260,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\cmldr
[2000/04/20 04:13:02 | 00,077,312 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2000/04/20 04:13:01 | 00,261,632 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2000/04/20 04:13:00 | 00,098,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2000/04/20 04:13:00 | 00,080,412 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2000/04/20 04:13:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2000/04/13 07:20:17 | 00,059,392 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamhlp.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

========== LOP Check ==========

[2007/02/12 20:14:52 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CanonBJ
[2005/01/11 00:22:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Messenger 6.2.0137
[2005/08/17 23:57:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Search Toolbar
[2000/09/28 12:35:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\FileZilla
[2005/01/11 01:13:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\InterVideo
[2005/10/10 21:47:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\iPodder
[2005/06/05 17:35:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Leadertech
[2000/06/19 15:16:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\LimeWire
[2005/08/18 00:02:28 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\MSN Search Toolbar
[2007/07/24 20:58:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2006/04/11 19:12:52 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Registry Cleaner
[2007/07/19 00:27:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Simple Star
[2000/04/13 09:43:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\TrojanHunter
[2005/03/03 21:17:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Visio
[2007/11/12 21:14:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Walgreens
[2005/06/22 00:42:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Xara

========== Purity Check ==========

< End of report >


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

Here's the last! So much info!!

OTL Extras logfile created on: 5/18/2000 7:09:31 AM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.27.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop
Windows XP Professional Edition Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 6.0.2900.2180)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

512.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 245.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 48.00% Memory free
1.00 Gb Paging File | 1.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 75.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 768 1536 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 76.32 Gb Total Space | 16.26 Gb Free Space | 21.30% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
D: Drive not present or media not loaded
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive F: | 12.11 Gb Total Space | 4.26 Gb Free Space | 35.19% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU
Current User Name: Muhammed Amin
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Minimal

========== Extra Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== File Associations ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.html [@ = htmlfile] -- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Classes\<extension>]
.bat [@ = batfile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found
.cmd [@ = cmdfile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found
.com [@ = ComFile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found
.exe [@ = exefile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found
.vbs [@ = VBSFile] -- Reg Error: Key error. File not found

========== Shell Spawning ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\<key>\shell\[command]\command]
batfile [open] -- "%1" %*
cmdfile [open] -- "%1" %*
comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
htmlfile [edit] -- "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\msohtmed.exe" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" -nohome (Microsoft Corporation)
htmlfile [opennew] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
http [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" -nohome (Microsoft Corporation)
https [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe" -nohome (Microsoft Corporation)
piffile [open] -- "%1" %*
regfile [merge] -- Reg Error: Key error.
scrfile [config] -- "%1"
scrfile [install] -- rundll32.exe desk.cpl,InstallScreenSaver %l (Microsoft Corporation)
scrfile [open] -- "%1" /S
txtfile [edit] -- Reg Error: Key error.
Unknown [openas] -- %SystemRoot%\system32\rundll32.exe %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1
Directory [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [open] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Folder [explore] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe /e,/idlist,%I,%L (Microsoft Corporation)
Drive [find] -- %SystemRoot%\Explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
Applications\iexplore.exe [open] -- "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE" %1 (Microsoft Corporation)
CLSID\{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D} [OpenHomePage] -- "%programfiles%\internet explorer\iexplore.exe" (Microsoft Corporation)

========== Security Center Settings ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center]
"AntiVirusDisableNotify" = 0
"FirewallDisableNotify" = 0
"UpdatesDisableNotify" = 0
"AntiVirusOverride" = 0
"FirewallOverride" = 0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\AhnlabAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\ComputerAssociatesAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\KasperskyAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\McAfeeFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\PandaAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\PandaFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SophosAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\SymantecFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TinyFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TrendAntiVirus]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\TrendFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Security Center\Monitoring\ZoneLabsFirewall]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\GloballyOpenPorts\List]
"139:TCP" = 139:TCP:LocalSubNet:Enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22004
"445:TCP" = 445:TCP:LocalSubNet:Enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22005
"137:UDP" = 137:UDP:LocalSubNet:Enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22001
"138:UDP" = 138:UDP:LocalSubNet:Enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22002
"1900:UDP" = 1900:UDP:LocalSubNetisabledxpsp2res.dll,-22007
"2869:TCP" = 2869:TCP:LocalSubNetisabledxpsp2res.dll,-22008

========== Authorized Applications List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\DomainProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe" = %windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019 -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe" = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger (Phone) -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\alg.exe" = C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\alg.exe:*:Enabled:Application Layer Gateway Service -- File not found
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe" = C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe:*:Enabled:LSA Shell -- (Microsoft Corporation)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\StandardProfile\AuthorizedApplications\List]
"%windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe" = %windir%\system32\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019 -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QuickTimePlayer.exe" = C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QuickTimePlayer.exe:*isabled:QuickTime Player -- (Apple Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe" = C:\Program Files\Real\RealOne Player\realplay.exe:*isabled:RealOne Player -- (RealNetworks, Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YServer.exe" = C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YServer.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! FT Server -- (Yahoo! Inc.)
"C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\msn.exe" = C:\Program Files\MSN\MSNCoreFiles\msn.exe:*:Enabled:msn -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe" = C:\Program Files\LimeWire\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire -- (Lime Wire, LLC)
"C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" = C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Messenger -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msnmsgr.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe" = C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\livecall.exe:*:Enabled:Windows Live Messenger (Phone) -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe" = C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe:*:Enabled:Skype Extras Manager -- (Skype Technologies)
"C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe" = C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe:*:Enabled:WgaTray -- (Microsoft Corporation)
"C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" = C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe:*:Enabled:Skype -- (Skype Technologies S.A.)

========== HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE Uninstall List ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall]
"{00000000-785F-478A-BAA2-87F1A136068C}" = MSN Encarta Plus Support Files
"{20110409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0150048383C9}" = Microsoft Office Professional Edition 2003
"{242B9150-74EC-4606-AAB1-2F0C719378D7}" = hp business inkjet 1100
"{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F83216013FF}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 13
"{2BD5C305-1B27-4D41-B690-7A61172D2FEB}" = Macromedia Flash 8
"{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0150060}" = J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
"{3248F0A8-6813-11D6-A77B-00B0D0160020}" = Java(TM) 6 Update 2
"{32F66A20-7614-11D4-BD11-00104BD3F987}" = MathPlayer
"{350C97B0-3D7C-4EE8-BAA9-00BCB3D54227}" = WebFldrs XP
"{3938850F-423F-4C13-AC64-655387539156}" = TitleDeko
"{412033BC-44CF-48D9-B813-4B835101F4D3}" = Adobe Illustrator 10
"{48963B63-7A10-49D6-8B08-61E6132453D0}" = ViewSonic Monitor Drivers
"{4F1CECBC-670F-4daa-81D6-944B12450917}" = DIGReqEx
"{508CE775-4BA4-4748-82DF-FE28DA9F03B0}" = Windows Live Messenger
"{541DEAC0-5F3D-45E6-B7CB-94ECF3B96748}" = Skype web features
"{5546CDB5-2CE2-498B-B059-5B3BF81FC41F}" = Macromedia Extension Manager
"{5AE68DC3-F16E-457D-947A-092D614C7ABD}_is1" = Spy Sweeper for MSN
"{675F65BF-F58A-44DD-9555-6F439759C4E4}" = SOAP3 and XML4
"{6811CAA0-BF12-11D4-9EA1-0050BAE317E1}" = PowerDVD
"{7D1DCBBA-F6F5-42B4-B90B-F04ACE4DFD6C}" = MSN Search Toolbar
"{8344D4A2-FE9C-4275-AE51-0FD07CC9A5DB}" = Xara3D6
"{8BF2C401-02CE-424D-BC26-6C4F9FB446B6}" = Macromedia Flash 8 Video Encoder
"{90280409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}" = Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
"{90300409-6000-11D3-8CFE-0050048383C9}" = Microsoft Office XP Media Content
"{91057632-CA70-413C-B628-2D3CDBBB906B}" = Macromedia Flash Player 8 Plugin
"{95A890AA-B3B1-44B6-9C18-A8F7AB3EE7FC}" = QuickTime
"{98177940-C048-4831-A279-F3888B1E2C7F}" = InstallMgr
"{9C9CEB9D-53FD-49A7-85D2-FE674F72F24E}" = Microsoft Search Enhancement Pack
"{9F7FC79B-3059-4264-9450-39EB368E3220}" = Microsoft Picture It! Library 9
"{A49F249F-0C91-497F-86DF-B2585E8E76B7}" = Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
"{A5B4CD3C-AD42-4F2E-989E-261D1E64AE58}" = Namo FreeMotion 2006
"{A7E4ECCA-4A8E-4258-8EC8-2DCCF5B11320}" = Windows Live installer
"{A8AC89BA-D8CB-4372-9743-1C54D23286B0}" = MSN Toolbar
"{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A70900000002}" = Adobe Reader 7.0.9
"{AD88355B-A4E0-4DA1-BAC3-EA4FEA930691}" = Ipswitch WS_FTP Professional 2006
"{AFA4E5FD-ED70-4D92-99D0-162FD56DC986}" = Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
"{B4FEA924-630D-11D4-B78E-005004566E4D}" = ViewSonic Monitor Drivers
"{B6EF6DCE-078E-4952-A7FA-352A9C349EB0}" = MSN Toolbar
"{B7148D71-0A8F-4501-96B4-4E1CC67F874E}" = Microsoft Default Manager
"{B74F042E-E1B9-4A5B-8D46-387BB172F0A4}" = Apple Software Update
"{BD12EB47-DBDF-11D3-BEEA-00A0CC272509}" = Norton AntiVirus Corporate Edition
"{D103C4BA-F905-437A-8049-DB24763BBE36}" = Skype 4.1
"{DBA8B9E1-C6FF-4624-9598-73D3B41A0900}" = Microsoft Picture It! Express 9
"{E7C036E2-C7E4-4964-9BDA-81973341930E}" = Xara Webstyle 4
"{F2CF483C-7EEE-4B64-A730-14F83CD5AFFE}" = Adobe Encore DVD 1.0
"{F333A33D-125C-32A2-8DCE-5C5D14231E27}" = Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - (v9.0.30729)
"{F333A33D-125C-32A2-8DCE-5C5D14231E27}.vc_x86runtime_30729_01" = Visual C++ 2008 x86 Runtime - v9.0.30729.01
"ActiveScan 2.0" = Panda ActiveScan 2.0
"Adobe Flash Player ActiveX" = Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
"Adobe Photoshop 7.0" = Adobe Photoshop 7.0
"Adobe Premiere 6.0" = Adobe Premiere 6.0
"Adobe SVG Viewer" = Adobe SVG Viewer 3.0
"Amorphium Pro Update" = Amorphium Pro Update
"CANONBJ_Deinstall_CNMCP7D.DLL" = Canon iP6600D
"Cleaner 5 EZ" = Cleaner 5 EZ
"CodInstl" = Intel A/V Codecs V2.0
"Data Doctor Password Recovery MSN Explorer(Evaluation) 2.0.1.5" = Data Doctor Password Recovery MSN Explorer(Evaluation) 2.0.1.5
"FileZilla Client" = FileZilla Client 3.0.4.1
"HijackThis" = HijackThis 2.0.2
"iPodder" = iPodder 2.1
"LimeWire" = LimeWire 4.14.8
"LiveUpdate1.6" = LiveUpdate 1.6 (Symantec Corporation)
"MAGIX playR jukebox" = MAGIX playR jukebox
"MAGIX video deLuxe 2.0" = MAGIX video deLuxe 2.0
"MSCompPackV1" = Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
"MSN Music Assistant" = MSN Music Assistant
"MSNINST" = MSN
"MVApplication1" = SureThing CD Labeler Deluxe 3.0
"Password Recovery for MSN" = Password Recovery for MSN (remove only)
"PictureIt_POD_v9" = Microsoft Picture It! Library 9
"PictureIt_v9" = Microsoft Picture It! Express 9
"PPTView97" = Microsoft PowerPoint Viewer 97
"RealPlayer 6.0" = RealPlayer
"Registry Cleaner_is1" = Registry Cleaner Version 4.0
"RNCompiler 6.0" = Advanced RealMedia Export Plug-in for Premiere 6
"SLAMRNTV" = Smart Link 56K Voice Modem
"SuperVoice" = SuperVoice
"The Flash Ad Creator" = The Flash Ad Creator
"The Flash Ad Creator v2" = The Flash Ad Creator v2
"Windows Media Format Runtime" = Windows Media Format 11 runtime
"Windows Media Player" = Windows Media Player 11
"Windows XP Service Pack" = Windows XP Service Pack 2
"WMFDist11" = Windows Media Format 11 runtime
"wmp11" = Windows Media Player 11
"Wudf01000" = Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
"Yahoo! Companion" = Yahoo! Toolbar
"Yahoo! Customizations" = Yahoo! extras
"Yahoo! Extras" = Yahoo! Browser Services
"Yahoo! Mail" = Yahoo! Internet Mail
"Yahoo! Messenger" = Yahoo! Messenger
"Yahoo! Search Defender" = Yahoo! Search Protection
"Yahoo! Toolbar" = Yahoo! Toolbar
"YBCA 2006 Screensaver" = YBCA 2006 Screensaver

========== Last 10 Event Log Errors ==========

[ Application Events ]
Error - 12/1/2007 12:32:55 AM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = Norton AntiVirus | ID = 16711685
Description = Virus Found!Virus name: Downloader in File: C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed
Amin\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\STE7O52R\2_z[1].htm by:
Manual scan. Action: Clean failed : Leave Alone succeeded :

Error - 12/1/2007 12:32:55 AM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = Norton AntiVirus | ID = 16711685
Description = Virus Found!Virus name: Downloader in File: C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed
Amin\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ABKZ294R\3_z[1].htm by:
Manual scan. Action: Clean failed : Leave Alone succeeded :

Error - 12/8/2007 6:04:38 PM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = Norton AntiVirus | ID = 16711685
Description = Virus Found!Virus name: Bloodhound.Exploit.109 in File: C:\Documents
and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\2OCMIFK2\in125421[1].mov
by: Realtime Protection scan. Action: Clean failed : Quarantine failed : Access
denied

Error - 12/10/2007 2:12:17 AM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = Application Hang | ID = 1002
Description = Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 6.0.2900.2180, hang module
hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

[ System Events ]
Error - 12/14/2007 1:59:20 AM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = ACPI | ID = 327685
Description = AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to write to an illegal IO port address
(0xcf8), which lies in the 0xcf8 - 0xcff protected address range. This could lead
to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

Error - 12/14/2007 1:59:20 AM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = ACPI | ID = 327684
Description = AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an illegal IO port address
(0xcfc), which lies in the 0xcf8 - 0xcff protected address range. This could lead
to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

Error - 12/15/2007 12:57:51 AM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = ACPI | ID = 327685
Description = AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to write to an illegal IO port address
(0xcf8), which lies in the 0xcf8 - 0xcff protected address range. This could lead
to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

Error - 12/15/2007 12:57:51 AM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = ACPI | ID = 327684
Description = AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an illegal IO port address
(0xcfc), which lies in the 0xcf8 - 0xcff protected address range. This could lead
to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

Error - 12/15/2007 3:23:15 PM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = ACPI | ID = 327685
Description = AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to write to an illegal IO port address
(0xcf8), which lies in the 0xcf8 - 0xcff protected address range. This could lead
to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

Error - 12/15/2007 3:23:15 PM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = ACPI | ID = 327684
Description = AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an illegal IO port address
(0xcfc), which lies in the 0xcf8 - 0xcff protected address range. This could lead
to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

Error - 12/15/2007 9:40:45 PM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = ACPI | ID = 327685
Description = AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to write to an illegal IO port address
(0xcf8), which lies in the 0xcf8 - 0xcff protected address range. This could lead
to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

Error - 12/15/2007 9:40:45 PM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = ACPI | ID = 327684
Description = AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an illegal IO port address
(0xcfc), which lies in the 0xcf8 - 0xcff protected address range. This could lead
to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

Error - 12/16/2007 7:22:11 PM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = ACPI | ID = 327685
Description = AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to write to an illegal IO port address
(0xcf8), which lies in the 0xcf8 - 0xcff protected address range. This could lead
to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

Error - 12/16/2007 7:22:11 PM | Computer Name = M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU | Source = ACPI | ID = 327684
Description = AMLI: ACPI BIOS is attempting to read from an illegal IO port address
(0xcfc), which lies in the 0xcf8 - 0xcff protected address range. This could lead
to system instability. Please contact your system vendor for technical assistance.

< End of report >


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

I tried downloading the Rootkit file, but I would get an error message saying the file is corrupted. Let me know if I did the copy/paste correct. Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Good grief!!! 

Well, now that I've got this into a nice, loooong notepad, I'll sift thru it. 

To say it may take me a day or so may be understandable 

Will look at GMER soon.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, looks like a RootKit is blocking GMER. After you download it, open up the zip file and Extract the file so that it creates its own folder on the Desktop.

Download the *GMER Rootkit Scanner*. Unzip it to your Desktop.

*Before scanning, make sure all other running programs are closed and no other actions like a scheduled antivirus scan will occur while the scan is being performed. Do not use your computer for anything else during the scan.*

Then, do this:

Copy (Ctrl +C) and paste (Ctrl +V) the text in the code box below to Notepad.


```
@echo off
Copy /y gmer.exe ark.exe
Start ark.exe
```
*Save it into the gmer folder* as File name: *ark.cmd*
Save as type: *All Files*

Once done, double click *ark.cmd* to run it.

This should start GMER, follow the steps I have outlined below to save a log file, then post me the contents in your next reply.

***Caution***
These types of scans can produce false positives. Do NOT take any action on any "<--- ROOKIT" entries unless advised!

If possible rootkit activity is found, you will be asked if you would like to perform a full scan.
Click *NO*
In the right panel, you will see a bunch of boxes that have been checked ... leave everything checked and ensure the Show all box is *un-checked*.
Now click the Scan button.
_Once the scan is complete, you may receive another notice about rootkit activity._
Click OK.
GMER will produce a log. Click on the [Save..] button, and in the File name area, type in "*GMER.txt*" 
Save it where you can easily find it, such as your desktop.
Post the contents of GMER.txt in your next reply.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

If you can do the GMER scan, we'll go from there


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

Here's the GMER scan...

Take care

GMER 1.0.15.15281 - http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2000-05-21 13:35:56
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
Running: ark.exe; Driver: C:\DOCUME~1\MUHAMM~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\ugriqfow.sys

---- System - GMER 1.0.15 ----

SSDT SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) ZwCreateKey [0xF847EC74]
SSDT SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) ZwCreateProcess [0xF84803CE]
SSDT SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) ZwCreateProcessEx [0xF848056E]
SSDT SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) ZwDeleteKey [0xF847EE94]
SSDT SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) ZwDeleteValueKey [0xF847F4E2]
SSDT SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) ZwRenameKey [0xF847F00A]
SSDT SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) ZwSetInformationKey [0xF847F1DA]
SSDT SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) ZwSetValueKey [0xF847F270]

---- User code sections - GMER 1.0.15 ----

.text C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe[388] kernel32.dll!SetUnhandledExceptionFilter 7C84467D 5 Bytes JMP 0056DBBD C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe (Windows Live Messenger/Microsoft Corporation)
.text C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe[1236] kernel32.dll!WriteFile 7C810D87 7 Bytes JMP 646A05B2 C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\mssrch.dll (Windows Desktop Search executable/Microsoft Corporation)

---- User IAT/EAT - GMER 1.0.15 ----

IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\user32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\advapi32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\RPCRT4.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\ole32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\wininet.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\CRYPT32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\SHLWAPI.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2_32.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)
IAT C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe[1120] @ C:\WINDOWS\system32\WS2HELP.dll [KERNEL32.dll!CreateThread] [0042C5E8] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Spy Sweeper SDK/Webroot Software, Inc.)

---- Devices - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Device \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Ip SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com))
Device \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Tcp SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com))
Device \Driver\Tcpip \Device\Udp SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com))
Device \Driver\Tcpip \Device\RawIp SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com))
Device \Driver\Tcpip \Device\IPMULTICAST SSI.SYS (SpySweeper SSI Driver/Webroot Software (www.webroot.com))

---- Threads - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Thread System [4:3964] F217E1F0

---- Registry - GMER 1.0.15 ----

Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{793A0CD2-18B8-B505-D2705730ED7730B5}\{224F5FE7-6AB9-E5AA-092A0B3F1E7E0249}\{E87C09AA-1A97-D30E-8C0D3EFE96A56BA8} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{793A0CD2-18B8-B505-D2705730ED7730B5}\{224F5FE7-6AB9-E5AA-092A0B3F1E7E0249}\{E87C09AA-1A97-D30E-8C0D3EFE96A56BA8}@SE4K5INHHR1EDZYY15BVZC6TKG1 0x01 0x00 0x01 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{92E364B2-3C99-8131-FA38C55A9DF469B6}\{ED083C7B-BB22-E038-94448FA9BD51D19E}\{5592BF6F-6CA4-ED79-1454C42B0B348E21} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{92E364B2-3C99-8131-FA38C55A9DF469B6}\{ED083C7B-BB22-E038-94448FA9BD51D19E}\{5592BF6F-6CA4-ED79-1454C42B0B348E21}@NRDFOBLVNAUE2QOGEQXAH1Y2DD1 0x01 0x00 0x01 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B60CDB60-5376-6DCA-4461E93C2465DB73}\{FC4191BA-6A42-922A-A34EA95E47ABF03B}\{07043ED0-9EC9-0D6A-FB993C405174A321} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B60CDB60-5376-6DCA-4461E93C2465DB73}\{FC4191BA-6A42-922A-A34EA95E47ABF03B}\{07043ED0-9EC9-0D6A-FB993C405174A321}@SE4K5INHHR1EDZYY15BVZC6TKG1 0x01 0x00 0x01 0x00 ...
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F71B406A-64B6-7890-A4E79C228CB5B5C7}\{B2D97AB2-1AAA-0E19-47D2DF75F80031A6}\{B1F98325-4C85-36BE-448BCE0A416EDA34} 
Reg HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{F71B406A-64B6-7890-A4E79C228CB5B5C7}\{B2D97AB2-1AAA-0E19-47D2DF75F80031A6}\{B1F98325-4C85-36BE-448BCE0A416EDA34}@NRDFOBLVNAUE2QOGEQXAH1Y2DD1 0x01 0x00 0x01 0x00 ...

---- Files - GMER 1.0.15 ----

ADS C:\System Volume Information\_restore{DFAFA1A7-C008-4E61-97B8-F60722D916CE}\RP539\A0178015.exe:ext.exe 41472 bytes executable

---- EOF - GMER 1.0.15 ----


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Please run OTL.exe

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following


```
:OTL
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomSearch = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust...ch/search.html
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyServer" = http=127.0.0.1:9022
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [zupijakiju] File not found
:Commands
[purity]
[emptytemp]
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
It will produce a log for you on reboot, please post that log in your next reply.

Also, can you post a fresh OTL log as well

----------

Then, can you do the following:

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop.
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook.exe* to run it.
Copy the content of the following codebox into the main textfield:

```
:dir
C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\tdwhc3_files
C:\WINDOWS\System32\E177E04D548C4006A465EEB92D3DE021
```

Click the *Look* button to start the scan.
When finished, a notepad window will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found at on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

here's the custom scan from OTL. I'll post the rest of the scans later today or tomorrow. take care

All processes killed
========== OTL ==========
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search\\CustomSearch| /E : value set successfully!
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\\ProxyServer| /E : value set successfully!
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\zupijakiju deleted successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 32902 bytes

User: Muhammed Amin
->Temp folder emptied: 2179138 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 622728745 bytes
->Java cache emptied: 13708195 bytes
->FireFox cache emptied: 52175212 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
->Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 17048 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: 540185 bytes

Total Files Cleaned = 659.00 mb

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.27.0 log created on 05262000_081303

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

here's the second OTL scan you requested. I'm going to send it, hopefully, in a few posts.

OTL Scan:

OTL logfile created on: 5/26/2000 9:08:29 AM - Run 2
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.27.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop
Windows XP Professional Edition Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 6.0.2900.2180)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

512.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 94.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 18.00% Memory free
1.00 Gb Paging File | 1.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 60.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 768 1536 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 76.32 Gb Total Space | 16.09 Gb Free Space | 21.08% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
D: Drive not present or media not loaded
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive F: | 12.11 Gb Total Space | 4.26 Gb Free Space | 35.17% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU
Current User Name: Muhammed Amin
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Minimal

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe (Skype Technologies)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WgaTray.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe ( )
PRC - C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp business inkjet 1100 series\Toolbox\mpm.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe (Microsoft® Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe (PCtel, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\devldr32.exe (Creative Technology Ltd.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\MSGSYS.EXE (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.dll ()
MOD - C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\serwvdrv.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\umdmxfrm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - (SeaPort) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
SRV - (WLSetupSvc) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\installer\WLSetupSvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (usnjsvc) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (svcWRSSSDK) -- C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
SRV - (SLService) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe ( )
SRV - (ose) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (Norton AntiVirus Server) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (DefWatch) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (Pctspk) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe (PCtel, Inc.)
SRV - (JavaQuickStarterService) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - (NAVEX15) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VirusDefs\20091216.003\NAVEX15.SYS (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (NAVENG) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VirusDefs\20091216.003\NAVENG.SYS (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (pavboot) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pavboot.sys (Panda Security, S.L.)
DRV - (Secdrv) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.)
DRV - (SSI) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SSI.SYS (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com))
DRV - (RTL8023xp) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\FA311XP.SYS (Netgear Inc. )
DRV - (61883) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\61883.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Avc) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avc.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (MSDV) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msdv.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (gameenum) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (NtMtlFax) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ntmtlfax.sys (Smart Link)
DRV - (rtl8139) Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RTL8139.sys (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation)
DRV - (nv) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys (NVIDIA Corporation)
DRV - (ati2mtag) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV - (MSTAPE) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mstape.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (AVCSTRM) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avcstrm.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (usbaudio) USB Audio Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Slntamr) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slntamr.sys ( )
DRV - (RecAgent) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RecAgent.sys ( )
DRV - (Mtlmnt5) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys ( )
DRV - (SlNtHal) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slnthal.sys ( )
DRV - (Mtlstrm) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys ( )
DRV - (SlWdmSup) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys ( )
DRV - (pfc) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfc.sys (Padus, Inc.)
DRV - (PxHelp20) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\PxHelp20.sys (Sonic Solutions)
DRV - (NAVAP) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\navap.sys ()
DRV - (SymEvent) -- C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (NAVAPEL) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\Navapel.sys ()
DRV - (Ptilink) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ptilink.sys (Parallel Technologies, Inc.)
DRV - (QCDonner) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\OVCD.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (UMAXPCLS) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\umaxpcls.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (MODEMCSA) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Vpctcom) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vpctcom.sys (PCtel, Inc.)
DRV - (Vvoice) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vvoice.sys (PCtel, Inc.)
DRV - (Vmodem) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vmodem.sys (PCTEL, INC.)
DRV - (Ptserlp) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ptserlp.sys (PCTEL, INC.)
DRV - (ATIXBAR) ATI Video Audio Crossbar (ATIXBar) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atixbar.sys ()
DRV - (ATITVAUDIO) WDM TVAudio (ATITVSnd) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys ()
DRV - (ATITUNEP) ATI TV Tuner (ATITuneP) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atitunep.sys ()
DRV - (AtiBt829) WDM Video Capture For AIW (AtiBt829) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys ()
DRV - (atirage3) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atimpae.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV - (sfman) Creative SoundFont Manager Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfmanm.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (emu10k1) Creative Interface Manager Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (emu10k) Creative SB Live! (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (ctljystk) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctljystk.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = %SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchcust.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomSearch = 
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&pver=6&ar=msnhome
IE - HKCU\..\URLSearchHook: {CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdocvw.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyOverride" = <local>;127.0.0.1

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {40019E04-3165-43F6-B6A0-1FE41A7FA706}:1.9.1
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledItems: {972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}:3.6

FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{40019E04-3165-43F6-B6A0-1FE41A7FA706}: C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\{40019E04-3165-43F6-B6A0-1FE41A7FA706} [2000/05/21 14:08:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2000/05/26 07:45:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2000/05/26 07:44:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2000/05/19 13:18:48 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions
[2000/05/19 13:18:48 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Mozilla\Extensions\{ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}
[2000/05/19 13:18:48 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\mqixxzee.default\extensions
[2000/05/26 07:44:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2000/05/26 07:44:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
[2010/01/15 20:09:51 | 00,023,000 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components\browserdirprovider.dll
[2010/01/15 20:09:52 | 00,138,712 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components\brwsrcmp.dll
[2010/01/15 20:09:53 | 00,064,984 | ---- | M] (mozilla.org) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npnul32.dll
[2010/01/15 17:13:03 | 00,001,394 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\amazondotcom.xml
[2010/01/15 17:13:03 | 00,002,193 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\answers.xml
[2010/01/15 17:13:03 | 00,001,534 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\creativecommons.xml
[2010/01/15 17:13:03 | 00,002,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\eBay.xml
[2010/01/15 17:13:03 | 00,002,371 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\google.xml
[2010/01/15 17:13:03 | 00,001,178 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\wikipedia.xml
[2010/01/15 17:13:03 | 00,001,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\yahoo.xml

O1 HOSTS File: ([2000/05/17 13:36:18 | 00,000,027 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on (mastermind)) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\ShellBrowser: (&Address) - {01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\ShellBrowser: (MSN Search Toolbar) - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll File not found
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (&Address) - {01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (&Links) - {0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (MSN Search Toolbar) - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\msntb.dll File not found
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (Yahoo! Toolbar) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn2\yt.dll (Yahoo! Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [HPWH myPrintMileage Agent] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp business inkjet 1100 series\Toolbox\mpm.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Kdatapesanukuk] C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.DLL ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe (Microsoft® Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe (Symantec Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [MsnMsgr] C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [Skype] C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: dontdisplaylastusername = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticecaption = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticetext = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: shutdownwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: undockwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableRegistryTools = 0
O7 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Control Panel present
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [2000/04/12 12:11:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
O8 - Extra context menu item: Namo SWF Catcher - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [2000/04/12 12:11:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [2000/04/12 12:11:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common [2000/04/12 12:11:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O9 - Extra Button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000011 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000012 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000013 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000014 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000015 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000016 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000017 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000018 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000019 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000020 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000021 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000022 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000023 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O15 - HKLM\..Trusted Domains: 1 domain(s) and sub-domain(s) not assigned to a zone.
O15 - HKCU\..Trusted Domains: download.com ([]* in Trusted sites)


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

i think this is going to be another multiple posts...oh boy....

O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} http://officeint.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204 (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {9191F686-7F0A-441D-8A98-2FE3AC1BD913} http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/cabs/as2stubie.cab (ActiveScan 2.0 Installer Class)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.5.0_06)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_02-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_02)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O16 - DPF: DirectAnimation Java Classes file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\dajava.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\xmldso.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdo {CD00020A-8B95-11D1-82DB-00C04FB1625D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\PKMCDO.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\gopher {79eac9e4-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ipp - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\livecall {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.8.5.1302.1018.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-itss {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\MSITSS.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msnim {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.8.5.1302.1018.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap {3D9F03FA-7A94-11D3-BE81-0050048385D1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Components\10\OWC10.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap11 {32505114-5902-49B2-880A-1F7738E5A384} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Components\11\OWC11.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\sysimage {76E67A63-06E9-11D2-A840-006008059382} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wia {13F3EA8B-91D7-4F0A-AD76-D2853AC8BECE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiascr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\Class Install Handler {32B533BB-EDAE-11d0-BD5A-00AA00B92AF1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\deflate {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\gzip {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\lzdhtml {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/webviewhtml {733AC4CB-F1A4-11d0-B951-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807553E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE11\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (Explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UIHost - (logonui.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (rundll32 shell32) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (Control_RunDLL "sysdm.cpl") - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysdm.cpl (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain: DllName - crypt32.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\crypt32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet: DllName - cryptnet.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptnet.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\cscdll: DllName - cscdll.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscdll.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\NavLogon: DllName - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll ()
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\Schedule: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy: DllName - sclgntfy.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sclgntfy.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn: DllName - WlNotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\termsrv: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\WgaLogon: DllName - WgaLogon.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaLogon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\WRNotifier: DllName - WRLogonNTF.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll (Webroot Software, Inc.)
O21 - SSODL: CDBurn - {fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: PostBootReminder - {7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: SysTray - {35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - Browseui preloader - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - Component Categories cache daemon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O24 - Desktop Components:0 (My Current Home Page) - About:Home
O24 - Desktop WallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O24 - Desktop BackupWallPaper: C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft\Wallpaper1.bmp
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (msapsspc.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msapsspc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (schannel.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (digest.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\digest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (msnsspc.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnsspc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O33 - MountPoints2\{124338c0-3081-11d4-a0b6-00184d6f234a}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = G:\JDSecure\Windows\JDSecure31.exe -- File not found
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (SsiEfr.e) - File not found
O35 - comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - exefile [open] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2007/11/22 00:30:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My PhotoShows
[2007/11/09 21:56:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
[2007/11/09 21:56:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple
[2007/10/21 12:27:17 | 18,888,640 | ---- | C] (Macromedia, Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.exe
[2007/10/18 12:31:46 | 00,051,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sirenacm.dll
[2007/10/10 10:48:55 | 00,584,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcrt4.dll
[2007/09/07 20:52:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple
[2007/08/28 23:30:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\The Flash Ad Creator v2.5
[2007/08/23 20:30:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Shared
[2007/08/23 20:30:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Incomplete
[2007/08/23 20:22:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\LimeWire
[2007/08/23 20:21:38 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2007/08/23 20:19:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Java
[2007/08/23 20:18:46 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
[2007/08/23 20:18:30 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\LimeWire
[2007/07/30 22:11:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\tdwhc3_files
[2007/07/29 20:52:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Apple Computer
[2007/07/29 03:00:45 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer
[2007/07/29 02:59:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple
[2007/07/29 02:58:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer
[2007/07/29 02:58:01 | 20,256,064 | ---- | C] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTimeInstaller.exe
[2007/07/24 20:58:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2007/07/19 21:42:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\U3
[2007/07/19 00:27:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Simple Star
[2007/07/19 00:27:30 | 00,311,296 | ---- | C] (Simple Star, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\Walgreens PhotoShow.scr
[2007/07/19 00:25:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Simple Star Shared
[2007/07/19 00:20:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Walgreens
[2007/07/16 20:43:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Electric Image
[2007/07/13 20:13:43 | 00,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\yahoo!
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,660,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqqm.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,471,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqutil.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,177,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqrt.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,138,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqad.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,095,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqsec.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqupgrd.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqdscli.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqise.dll
[2007/07/06 03:05:47 | 00,072,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqac.sys
[2007/06/29 19:15:21 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec
[2007/06/29 19:15:20 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4a.dll
[2007/06/29 19:15:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Namo
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTimeVR.qtx
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTime.qts
[2007/06/13 03:23:07 | 01,033,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\explorer.exe
[2007/05/30 17:01:04 | 00,021,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll.mui
[2007/05/30 17:01:04 | 00,017,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng.dll.mui
[2007/05/30 17:01:03 | 00,015,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
[2007/05/30 17:01:03 | 00,015,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll.mui
[2007/05/17 04:28:05 | 00,549,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaut32.dll
[2007/04/28 23:40:16 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidserv.dll
[2007/04/28 23:39:47 | 00,059,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
[2007/04/28 23:39:47 | 00,059,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbaudio.sys
[2007/04/25 07:21:15 | 00,144,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\schannel.dll
[2007/04/23 03:32:54 | 00,364,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\update.sys
[2007/04/09 23:35:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Video Trailers
[2007/04/09 23:11:27 | 00,014,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spmsg.dll
[2007/04/09 23:10:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
[2007/04/09 23:07:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF
[2007/04/09 23:07:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogFiles
[2007/03/17 06:43:01 | 00,292,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsrv.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,577,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user32.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,282,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi32.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mf3216.dll
[2007/03/08 06:47:48 | 01,843,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win32k.sys
[2007/02/12 21:50:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] (ScreenTime Media) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\YBCA 2006 Screensaver.scr
[2007/02/12 21:50:45 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\YBCA 2006 Screensaver dir
[2007/02/12 20:15:35 | 00,140,288 | ---- | C] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMLM7D.DLL
[2007/02/12 20:15:25 | 00,090,112 | R--- | C] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMCP7D.exe
[2007/02/12 20:14:52 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CanonBJ
[2007/02/12 19:31:23 | 00,025,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbprint.sys
[2007/02/12 19:31:18 | 00,031,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbccgp.sys
[2007/02/09 04:10:35 | 00,574,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntfs.sys
[2007/02/05 22:20:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Adobe
[2007/02/05 13:17:02 | 00,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\upnphost.dll
[2007/01/16 21:54:25 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\MSN6
[2007/01/16 21:54:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2007/01/03 19:33:41 | 00,078,720 | R--- | C] (Netgear Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FA311XP.SYS
[2007/01/03 19:12:58 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTL8139.sys
[2007/01/03 19:12:58 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtl8139.sys
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,536,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado15.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadox.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadomd.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjro.dll
[2006/12/19 14:52:18 | 00,134,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shsvcs.dll
[2006/12/19 11:16:47 | 00,333,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiaservc.dll
[2006/12/19 07:17:19 | 02,180,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[2006/12/19 07:15:09 | 02,136,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlmp.exe
[2006/12/19 05:55:40 | 02,015,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrpamp.exe
[2006/12/19 05:55:39 | 02,057,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2006/11/28 00:40:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSXML 4.0
[2006/11/28 00:40:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\033b0c5373f670f43f2f4843
[2006/11/28 00:39:43 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmc.exe
[2006/11/28 00:39:42 | 00,128,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmgr.sys
[2006/11/28 00:39:42 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltlib.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,539,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msftedit.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,433,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched20.dll
[2006/11/26 18:22:34 | 00,444,416 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\m2TV.scr
[2006/11/07 22:06:13 | 00,510,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wab32.dll
[2006/11/07 22:06:13 | 00,086,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\directdb.dll
[2006/11/07 22:06:13 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wabimp.dll
[2006/10/19 06:56:32 | 00,713,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sxs.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,574,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVENCOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,543,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVDECOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,382,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,767,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,671,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,656,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVXENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,038,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextres.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,613,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpmde.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,535,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmsdk.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,295,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpeffects.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,284,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,199,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,166,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,132,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,317,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,212,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFPLAT.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2006/10/18 20:00:46 | 00,249,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmupgds.exe
[2006/10/18 20:00:14 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextautoplay.exe
[2006/10/14 01:13:25 | 00,981,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc42u.dll
[2006/10/13 20:24:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\WAT Agrofarms
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,142,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwprovau.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwwks.dll
[2006/10/13 03:23:15 | 00,163,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwrdr.sys
[2006/10/12 07:02:52 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdpv.dll
[2006/10/12 07:02:52 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdp2.dll
[2006/10/12 04:09:53 | 00,256,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentsvr.exe
[2006/10/02 15:28:42 | 00,312,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdelta.dll
[2006/09/28 20:13:26 | 00,095,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,316,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFx.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfHost.exe
[2006/09/28 18:56:16 | 00,165,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfPlatform.dll
[2006/09/18 07:15:52 | 00,851,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgx.dll
[2006/09/12 22:01:56 | 01,104,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
[2006/08/28 23:45:32 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Room Damages
[2006/08/25 08:45:58 | 00,617,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comctl32.dll
[2006/08/21 10:52:08 | 00,246,814 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\strmdll.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,721,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lsasrv.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,132,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wkssvc.dll
[2006/08/16 04:58:05 | 00,100,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\6to4svc.dll
[2006/08/16 02:37:30 | 00,225,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip6.sys
[2006/08/14 21:02:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash templates - The Flash Ad Creator by Laughingbird software_files
[2006/08/01 20:16:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Windows Genuine Advantage
[2006/08/01 20:14:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\The Flash Ad Creator
[2006/07/27 06:24:46 | 00,683,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll
[2006/07/14 08:31:39 | 00,332,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi32.dll
[2006/07/14 08:25:57 | 00,546,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrl.ocx
[2006/07/13 06:33:27 | 08,454,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell32.dll
[2006/07/05 03:55:01 | 00,984,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasadhlp.dll
[2006/06/22 03:47:18 | 00,181,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmans.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:30 | 01,435,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:29 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciodm.dll
[2006/06/19 16:20:42 | 00,236,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaLogon.dll
[2006/06/19 16:19:26 | 00,336,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaTray.exe
[2006/06/19 16:19:26 | 00,336,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaTray.exe
[2006/06/14 02:00:45 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wdmaud.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:46 | 00,006,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\splitter.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:45 | 00,172,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kmixer.sys
[2006/05/29 08:30:33 | 01,494,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shdocvw.dll
[2006/05/19 08:08:32 | 03,058,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,148,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dnsapi.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,111,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpcsvc.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iphlpapi.dll
[2006/05/18 22:30:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\hp25001en
[2006/05/17 22:24:25 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jscript.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:03 | 00,659,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:02 | 00,615,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:02 | 00,474,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstime.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,449,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msrating.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 01,054,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\danim.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 01,023,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browseui.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,357,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,251,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,205,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,151,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdfview.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inseng.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
[2006/05/09 04:00:37 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iedw.exe
[2006/05/05 02:47:57 | 00,174,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdbss.sys
[2006/05/05 02:41:45 | 00,453,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrxsmb.sys
[2006/04/20 23:12:27 | 00,332,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srv.sys
[2006/04/20 04:51:50 | 00,359,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[2006/04/11 20:04:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\E177E04D548C4006A465EEB92D3DE021
[2006/04/11 20:04:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Ipswitch
[2006/04/11 20:03:56 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Ipswitch
[2006/04/11 20:03:54 | 01,060,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFC71.dll
[2006/04/11 20:03:54 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbhelp2.dll
[2006/04/11 20:03:53 | 00,606,293 | ---- | C] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbocx.ocx
[2006/04/11 19:12:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Registry Cleaner
[2006/04/11 19:12:25 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Registry Cleaner Trial
[2006/04/10 11:24:38 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\zecco-plus
[2006/03/16 17:38:01 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verclsid.exe
[2006/02/09 22:35:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Webroot
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,492,544 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ssi.sys
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssiefr.EXE
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,478,720 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\WRUninstall.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Webroot
[2006/02/09 22:34:53 | 08,785,512 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software, Inc. ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\sspsetup1673_en.exe
[2006/02/09 22:04:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Webroot
[2006/02/09 21:55:19 | 05,381,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ccfullsetupUI.exe
[2006/02/09 21:27:20 | 02,580,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wawebdwn.exe
[2006/02/09 21:16:44 | 00,284,336 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wizard1673D000002375078.exe
[2006/02/01 00:36:12 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\SUPERVOC
[2006/02/01 00:35:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Supervoice Setup Files
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,014,992 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\winddx.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:54 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csamsp.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:54 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csamsp.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,100,384 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnthal.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,100,384 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slnthal.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,013,232 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,013,232 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slwdmsup.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Modio
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 01,395,296 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 01,395,296 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlstrm.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,652,360 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slntamr.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,652,360 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slntamr.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,231,224 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,231,224 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlmnt5.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slserv.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,014,408 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RecAgent.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,014,408 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recagent.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\56HP92-SL Driver
[2006/01/31 18:50:30 | 00,016,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
[2006/01/31 18:50:30 | 00,016,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modemcsa.sys
[2006/01/28 23:14:31 | 01,327,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msnsusii.exe
[2006/01/28 23:14:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN
[2006/01/28 13:42:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\da'Gials_copy
[2006/01/15 22:48:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Vbox
[2006/01/15 22:47:29 | 00,009,856 | ---- | C] (Padus, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pfc.sys
[2006/01/15 18:35:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\da'Gials
[2005/12/07 19:02:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:51:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:51:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:51:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:49:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Installations
[2005/11/28 00:19:23 | 02,745,856 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Real_Premiere_Plug-in_Setup.exe
[2005/11/25 01:35:13 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\MSOCache
[2005/11/07 21:46:08 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdimon.dll
[2005/11/07 21:31:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.NET
[2005/11/07 21:31:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SHELLNEW
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxp60.dll
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxp60.dll
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,022,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\umaxpcls.sys
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,022,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxpcls.sys
[2005/10/05 20:45:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Received Podcasts
[2005/10/05 20:45:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\iPodder
[2005/10/05 20:44:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iPodder
[2005/08/18 00:02:28 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\MSN Search Toolbar
[2005/08/17 23:59:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite
[2005/08/17 23:57:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Search Toolbar
[2005/08/17 23:54:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo! Companion
[2005/08/01 23:00:33 | 00,000,000 | --SD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/07/28 20:03:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync
[2005/07/28 20:02:48 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio
[2005/07/28 20:00:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\L&H
[2005/07/28 19:55:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgmt
[2005/07/26 18:58:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Elements_Album_files
[2005/06/29 21:06:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PreInstall
[2005/06/22 22:43:12 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Web Pages
[2005/06/22 22:17:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\yahoo!
[2005/06/22 00:54:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Web Graphics
[2005/06/22 00:42:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Xara
[2005/06/22 00:42:12 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Xara
[2005/06/22 00:40:16 | 00,876,544 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XaraDocG.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:16 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XMUpload.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplOp.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,131,072 | ---- | C] (Xara Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BmpImporter.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplMan.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XFontMan.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:06 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (TechSmith Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsccvid.dll
[2005/06/21 23:24:04 | 15,528,024 | ---- | C] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wstyle4dl.exe
[2005/06/20 18:56:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Yahoo! Messenger
[2005/06/07 17:54:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
[2005/06/05 17:35:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Leadertech
[2005/06/05 17:32:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\viewsonic
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,044,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups2.dll
[2005/05/22 20:28:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ViewSonic
[2005/05/19 19:05:07 | 00,012,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouhid.sys
[2005/05/19 19:05:00 | 00,009,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidusb.sys
[2005/05/18 23:58:30 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$MSI31Uninstall_KB893803v2$
[2005/05/17 22:25:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Agrofarms.ppt Presentation
[2005/05/16 17:25:35 | 00,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp3res.dll
[2005/04/17 02:13:06 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$MSI31Uninstall_KB893803$
[2005/04/15 22:23:33 | 07,351,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\INSTALL_MSN_MESSENGER_DL.EXE
[2005/04/11 21:04:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt_files
[2005/03/17 21:32:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Xara
[2005/03/17 21:31:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Xara
[2005/03/17 21:31:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Xara
[2005/03/17 21:27:41 | 05,511,616 | ---- | C] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\xara3d6DL.exe
[2005/03/11 00:37:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Help
[2005/03/11 00:37:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Help
[2005/03/10 20:32:38 | 01,089,536 | ---- | C] (AccuSoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gear81sd.DLL
[2005/03/10 20:31:53 | 00,213,034 | ---- | C] (Inscriber Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\foxnsox.dll
[2005/03/10 20:31:53 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Inscriber Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intsrc.dll
[2005/03/10 20:31:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Inscriber
[2005/03/10 20:26:29 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (MindVision Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\unvise32.exe
[2005/03/10 20:26:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cleaner Support
[2005/03/10 20:26:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Cleaner 5 EZ
[2005/03/10 20:25:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\directx
[2005/03/10 20:15:58 | 00,299,520 | ---- | C] (InstallShield Corporation, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe
[2005/03/03 23:13:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Visio
[2005/03/03 21:17:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Visio
[2005/03/03 21:17:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Visio
[2005/03/03 20:39:04 | 00,026,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbstor.sys
[2005/03/02 21:08:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxud32.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxud32.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxu12.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxu12.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxscan.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxscan.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:52 | 00,015,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbscan.sys
[2005/02/28 20:26:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\aod


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/02/28 20:25:59 | 00,176,167 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:52 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:52 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:51 | 00,278,528 | ---- | C] (Real Networks, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pncrt.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Real
[2005/02/28 20:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Real
[2005/02/28 20:25:46 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real
[2005/02/19 21:19:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\PowerPoint Viewer
[2005/02/19 21:07:44 | 02,855,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\PPView97.exe
[2005/01/30 13:12:50 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\UserData
[2005/01/28 21:56:48 | 01,609,805 | ---- | C] (Hewlett Packard) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\hp25001en.exe
[2005/01/23 22:46:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\CyberLink
[2005/01/23 22:41:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberLink
[2005/01/23 22:41:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\CyberLink
[2005/01/23 16:50:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MsnMusic
[2005/01/23 15:08:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\windows media
[2005/01/23 15:08:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages
[2005/01/20 23:06:23 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Webs
[2005/01/18 23:32:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\AdobeUM
[2005/01/18 23:31:52 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe
[2005/01/18 22:25:25 | 20,798,256 | ---- | C] (Netopsystems AG ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\AdbeRdr70_enu_full.exe
[2005/01/16 00:32:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Adobe
[2005/01/14 23:55:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\QuickTime
[2005/01/14 23:55:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QuickTime
[2005/01/14 23:06:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Downloads
[2005/01/14 21:46:56 | 00,046,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\setdebug.exe
[2005/01/14 21:46:55 | 00,139,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaee.dll
[2005/01/14 18:41:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Help
[2005/01/14 18:41:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Help
[2005/01/14 18:30:46 | 00,026,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3d.dll
[2005/01/14 18:30:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\SureThing
[2005/01/14 18:30:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\MVUNINST
[2005/01/13 23:02:23 | 00,051,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\msdv.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:23 | 00,051,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdv.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:17 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avc.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:17 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avc.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:10 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\61883.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:10 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\61883.sys
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,391,168 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\i263_32.drv
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,143,872 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_lcs.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:20 | 00,038,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LMRTREND.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:19 | 00,140,800 | ---- | C] (The Duck Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tm20dec.ax
[2005/01/12 21:13:17 | 00,182,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtmsft3.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:12 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unam4ie.exe
[2005/01/12 21:13:08 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciqtz.drv
[2005/01/12 21:13:07 | 00,194,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qcut.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:05 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:05 | 00,002,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf16.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:57 | 01,581,056 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvw7.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:57 | 01,122,304 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvpx.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 01,650,688 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplva6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 01,552,384 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvm6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaw7.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplapx.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplam6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,106,496 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgspl.ax
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgvd.ax
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaa6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,046,592 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgad.ax
[2005/01/12 21:12:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTIC32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTI32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\STRING32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,155,648 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRES32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPTL32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLTPO32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRJ32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRD32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRF32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPNT32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLMSC32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLISO32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIX.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDEV32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDRV32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCPY32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIO32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIMG32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDIR32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:48 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDA32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:48 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDF32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:48 | 00,039,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdrom.sys
[2005/01/12 21:08:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\MAGIX
[2005/01/12 18:25:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\WMTools Downloaded Files
[2005/01/12 18:21:52 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Videos
[2005/01/11 21:10:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Macromedia
[2005/01/11 20:48:53 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$
[2005/01/11 20:24:26 | 00,035,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups.dll
[2005/01/11 20:24:26 | 00,035,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wups.dll
[2005/01/11 20:24:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SoftwareDistribution
[2005/01/11 01:33:10 | 00,306,688 | ---- | C] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe
[2005/01/11 01:31:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adobe
[2005/01/11 01:30:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
[2005/01/11 01:30:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Adobe
[2005/01/11 01:13:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\InterVideo
[2005/01/11 01:11:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\InterVideo
[2005/01/11 01:11:26 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
[2005/01/11 00:52:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Designer
[2005/01/11 00:51:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office
[2005/01/11 00:43:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\MSN6
[2005/01/11 00:43:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN6
[2005/01/11 00:23:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Picture It! 9
[2005/01/11 00:23:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Design Science
[2005/01/11 00:22:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Messenger 6.2.0137
[2005/01/11 00:22:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger
[2005/01/11 00:01:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Symantec
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,057,696 | ---- | C] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\S32EVNT1.DLL
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,004,032 | ---- | C] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT1.DLL
[2005/01/11 00:00:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CBA
[2005/01/11 00:00:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Symantec
[2005/01/11 00:00:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec
[2005/01/11 00:00:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
[2005/01/11 00:00:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\NavNT
[2005/01/10 23:59:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
[2005/01/10 23:59:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\WINDOWS
[2005/01/10 23:56:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 23:56:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution
[2005/01/10 23:56:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
[2005/01/10 23:49:35 | 00,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpcdll.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,040,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\irbus.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsdupd.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,056,623 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1btxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,043,008 | ---- | C] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdagp.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,012,047 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1pdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,011,615 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1mdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,004,255 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv01nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,967 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv02nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,775 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv11nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,711 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv09nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,647 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv07nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,615 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv05nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,135 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv08nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,701,440 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,327,040 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtaa.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,104,960 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinrvxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,073,216 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atintuxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,063,663 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1rvxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxsxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinbtxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinraxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,036,463 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1tuxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,034,735 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xsxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxbxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,030,671 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1raxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,029,455 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xbxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinsnxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,026,367 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1snxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,021,343 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1ttxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinpdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinttxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinmdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,220,032 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfbs2s2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,035,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\bthprint.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,025,471 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv04nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,021,183 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv01nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,017,279 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv10nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,015,423 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ch7xxnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,014,143 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv06nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,011,359 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv02nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 01,041,536 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfdpsp2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,685,056 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfcxts2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,452,736 | ---- | C] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtxparhm.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,180,360 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ntmtlfax.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,180,360 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmtlfax.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mutohpen.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,011,868 | ---- | C] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 01,897,408 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,166,912 | ---- | C] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\s3gnbm.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,129,535 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnt7554.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,041,088 | ---- | C] (Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sisagp.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,030,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismpx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023x.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,871 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv09nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,807 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv07nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,325 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vchnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,295 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv08nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,006,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smbali.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,003,901 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\siint5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 01,888,992 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3duag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,870,784 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3d1ag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,516,768 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativvaxx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,377,984 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvaa.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2cqag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,201,728 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativtmxx.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,025,471 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv10nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativmvxx.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,022,271 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv06nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\auditusr.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,011,935 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv11nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativdaxx.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx3.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 02,113,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiagn.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 01,689,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthprops.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blastcln.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\btpanui.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthci.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmsetacl.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,848,384 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_32.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,423,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\html.iec
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,338,432 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qcx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,199,680 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iac25_32.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,193,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsquirt.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,120,320 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\firewall.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fwcfg.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,032,285 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hsfcisp2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\httpapi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fltmc.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,755,200 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_32.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,380,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irprops.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,200,192 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,183,808 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qcx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,154,624 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ivfsrc.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdmxsdk.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsno.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsfi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdukx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinmal.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinben.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt48.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt47.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinbe1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmaori.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 01,737,856 | ---- | C] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxparhd.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdadiag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsnsv.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 04,274,816 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nv4_disp.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,312,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgraph.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,116,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2p.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,088,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pnetsh.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgasvc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,397,056 | ---- | C] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\s3gnb.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,075,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmfilt.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,073,832 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcoinst.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,073,832 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slcoinst.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdhcinst.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vidcap.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smbinst.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,242,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpasf.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,242,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpasf.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,227,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerror.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,227,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerror.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,157,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,157,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winshfhc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 01,329,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmspdmoe.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 01,329,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmspdmoe.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,603,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,603,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,575,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,575,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuapi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,148,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscui.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscntfy.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,438,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpob2res.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,327,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,327,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wucltui.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,217,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaucpl.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,209,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuweb.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,194,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,194,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,172,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,172,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprovi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,991,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migrate.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,243,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpvis.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpband.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\custsat.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\peernet
[2005/01/10 23:49:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\provisioning
[2005/01/10 23:46:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles
[2005/01/10 23:44:11 | 02,897,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp2res.dll
[2005/01/10 23:42:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ReinstallBackups
[2005/01/10 23:42:24 | 00,023,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdsvc.exe
[2005/01/10 23:39:49 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$
[2005/01/10 23:39:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\EHome
[2005/01/10 23:33:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,351,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCodek2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,351,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodek2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVCodec2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodec2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2RC.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2rc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComS.exe
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcoms.exe
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComC.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcomc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,048,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCam2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,048,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcam2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,028,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCD.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,028,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcd.sys
[2005/01/10 22:32:43 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:31:55 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer
[2005/01/10 22:31:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Identities
[2005/01/10 22:31:44 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information
[2005/01/10 22:31:43 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Music
[2005/01/10 22:31:42 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Pictures
[2005/01/10 22:31:38 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Cookies
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | RH-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\SendTo
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Start Menu
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Favorites
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Templates
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\PrintHood
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NetHood
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop
[2005/01/10 22:29:59 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2005/01/10 22:29:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:28:43 | 00,156,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winzm.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:43 | 00,156,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsp.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:42 | 00,156,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winpy.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:42 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wingb.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:42 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winime.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:41 | 00,079,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winar30.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:40 | 00,041,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:40 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:39 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamps51.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:38 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3svapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:37 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ext.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:37 | 00,048,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:37 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ctrs51.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:36 | 00,426,041 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicepad.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:36 | 00,086,073 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicesub.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:34 | 00,076,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniime.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:34 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unicdime.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:33 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsprof.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,455,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintsetp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlphr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tools.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmigrate.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:30 | 00,571,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlgnt.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:30 | 00,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\thawbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:29 | 00,021,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdipx.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:29 | 00,019,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdspx.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:29 | 00,013,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdasync.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:27 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\status.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:25 | 00,101,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srusbusd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:24 | 00,143,422 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softkey.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:23 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpstup.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:23 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_snprfdll.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:21 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpctrs.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:21 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smb6w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sma3w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smimsgif.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsy.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm9aw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8cw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm93w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm92w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm90w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8dw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm87w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm81w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8aw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm89w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm59w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:17 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\simptcp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:13 | 00,205,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:13 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seos.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:12 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_scripto.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:11 | 00,079,872 | ---- | C] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia330.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:11 | 00,079,872 | ---- | C] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia001.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:11 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_rwnh.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:10 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw330ext.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:10 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw001ext.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:09 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\romanime.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:08 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_regtrace.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:07 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\register.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:06 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quick.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:06 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quser.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:05 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:03 | 00,131,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxviceo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:03 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxmcro.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:03 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxgl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:02 | 00,070,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlphr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:02 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmigrate.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:01 | 00,482,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlgnt.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:01 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:00 | 00,079,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\phon.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\permchk.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,036,927 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs411.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagecnt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs404.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs804.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs412.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:56 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_ntfsdrv.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:54 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nextlink.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:52 | 00,229,439 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\multibox.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:51 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtstocom.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:44 | 01,875,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.lex
[2005/01/10 22:27:44 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:37 | 00,092,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.sys
[2005/01/10 22:27:37 | 00,092,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:36 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdsync.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:35 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_mailmsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:34 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logscrpt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:32 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth3.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdvntc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusa.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdurdu.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth0.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecat.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecnt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec95.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41a.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41j.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinpun.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintel.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintam.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinmar.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinkan.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinhin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinguj.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdindev.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdibm02.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdheb.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfa.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgeo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdax2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarmw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda3.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarme.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jupiw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iwrps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd106n.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101a.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:22 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isapips.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:21 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infoctrs.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,471,102 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskdic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,315,452 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,102,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imlang.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imkrinst.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,274,489 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputyc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,262,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputy.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,233,527 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjprw.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,045,109 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpuex.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:16 | 00,208,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpmig.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,716,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcus.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,307,257 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,155,705 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdsvr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,081,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,057,398 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdadm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,811,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81k.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,368,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,340,023 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81.ime
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,311,359 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsv.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,106,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrcic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,102,463 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr61.ime
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmbx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmig.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:12 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iiscrmap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissync.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:12 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iismui.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:11 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisclex4.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:05 | 10,129,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxkor.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:52 | 10,096,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxcht.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:49 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanjadic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:46 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsroute.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:46 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxssend.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:45 | 00,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsclntr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:44 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxscfgwz.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:44 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpctrs2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:43 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftlx041e.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:42 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\flattemp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:41 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_fcachdll.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:41 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\f3ahvoas.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esuimgd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esunid.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esucmd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,025,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\et4000.sys
[2005/01/10 22:26:37 | 00,514,587 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edb500.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:33 | 00,078,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dayi.ime
[2005/01/10 22:26:29 | 00,057,399 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cplexe.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:29 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cprofile.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:28 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convlog.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:28 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\controt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:28 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\counters.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:25 | 00,480,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintsetp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:25 | 00,198,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintime.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:25 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintlgnt.ime
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,838,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,097,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtmbx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskdic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:23 | 01,677,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chsbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:23 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgusr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chajei.ime
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgport.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chglogon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\change.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:20 | 00,054,528 | ---- | C] (Philips Semiconductors GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cap7146.sys
[2005/01/10 22:26:20 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_iscii.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:20 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_is2022.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:19 | 00,218,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_g18030.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:19 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browscap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:18 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\authfilt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:17 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asptxn.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:17 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aspperf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,312,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqueue.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqadmin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0804.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0412.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0411.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040d.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0404.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0401.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:14 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adrot.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:14 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\admxprox.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:14 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_adsiisex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:10 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamregps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:07 | 02,134,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpsnap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:07 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpadm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetsloc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetmgr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:25:59 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisui.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:59 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisreset.exe
[2005/01/10 22:25:59 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisrstap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:58 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpsapi2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:52 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\certmap.ocx
[2005/01/10 22:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xircom
[2005/01/10 22:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\xerox
[2005/01/10 22:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\microsoft frontpage
[2005/01/10 22:24:56 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapi32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:24:37 | 00,000,000 | --SD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:23:53 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Offline Web Pages
[2005/01/10 22:22:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DirectX
[2005/01/10 22:22:23 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msoobe.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:21 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrslv.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:21 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrdm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrcdlg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\racpldlg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\notiflag.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\brpinfo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atrace.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atrace.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:19 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\helphost.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:19 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hcappres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:07 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srdiag.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:07 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isrdbg32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wb32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmevtmsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmevtmsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,064,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acctres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,064,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acctres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msinfo32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cb32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Services
[2005/01/10 22:22:04 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,274,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcfg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isign32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwdial.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwphbk.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icfgnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icfgnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks
[2005/01/10 22:21:59 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:59 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trialoc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,235,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoap1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwtutor.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wisc10.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoapr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isignup.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\MSSoap
[2005/01/10 22:21:55 | 00,093,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieinfo5.ocx
[2005/01/10 22:21:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\srchasst
[2005/01/10 22:21:48 | 01,669,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setup_wm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:48 | 00,520,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpvis.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:48 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Macromed
[2005/01/10 22:21:47 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmplayer.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:47 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qmgrprxy.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:44 | 00,163,897 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmutil.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:44 | 00,110,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmfilt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:43 | 00,319,542 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Movie Maker
[2005/01/10 22:21:39 | 00,239,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\srrstr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Restore
[2005/01/10 22:21:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ils.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msconf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,034,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmdd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmmkcert.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:36 | 00,252,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoeacct.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:36 | 00,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoert2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\NetMeeting
[2005/01/10 22:21:34 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstinit.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Outlook Express
[2005/01/10 22:21:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\System
[2005/01/10 22:21:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
[2005/01/10 22:21:25 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures
[2005/01/10 22:21:25 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Music
[2005/01/10 22:20:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ComPlus Applications
[2005/01/10 22:20:30 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Registration
[2005/01/10 22:20:23 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Program Files\WindowsUpdate
[2005/01/10 22:20:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player
[2005/01/10 22:20:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Online Services
[2005/01/10 22:20:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Messenger
[2005/01/10 22:20:09 | 00,042,577 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 01,817,687 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,780,885 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,753,236 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvseres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,082,501 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,048,706 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvse.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,042,575 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,042,574 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvsezm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,042,573 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,040,515 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 02,178,131 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 01,175,635 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,066,113 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,057,409 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtz.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,042,573 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,041,029 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zcorem.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,032,339 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniansi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,013,894 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zonelibm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,004,677 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zeeverm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 01,039,955 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnresm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,217,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnclim.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,113,222 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneclim.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,036,937 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zclientm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,029,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\znetm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\write.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\write.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN Gaming Zone
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,347,136 | ---- | C] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hypertrm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,183,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\accwiz.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndvol32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sndvol32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,131,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndrec32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\access.cpl
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hticons.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\htrn_jis.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,227,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avtapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,227,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avtapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,073,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avwav.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,073,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avwav.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winchat.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winchat.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avmeter.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avmeter.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,605,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getuname.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,605,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getuname.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\calc.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\calc.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\charmap.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\charmap.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshearts.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshearts.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmine.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmine.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sol.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sol.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\freecell.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\freecell.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,067,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdshost.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regini.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regini.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsshutdn.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsshutdn.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tskill.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tskill.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsdiscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsdiscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shadow.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shadow.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reset.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\reset.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,161,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcuiu.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxoci.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qprocess.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qappsrv.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qappsrv.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdmodem.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdmodem.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logoff.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logoff.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpcfgex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcfgex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,956,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtctm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtclog.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xolehlp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxlegih.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxlegih.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtsadmin.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dcomcnfg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcomcnfg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrereg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,225,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrv.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,110,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clbcatex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,097,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrepl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,097,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comrepl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\colbact.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stclient.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stclient.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comaddin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comaddin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxdm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxdm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,540,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comuid.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsnap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsnap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmi2xml.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,075,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmipicmp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmimsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmitimep.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmtr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmt.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,116,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\updprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmplprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemdisp.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trnsprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unsecapp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:25 | 00,273,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msiprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:25 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smtpcons.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmprops.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,120,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\servdeps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fwdprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmfutil.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:18 | 00,123,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplay32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:18 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows NT
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 01,929,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,538,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spider.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,343,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspaint.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clipbrd.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,053,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:16 | 00,407,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstsc.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:16 | 00,093,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscfgwmi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:15 | 00,147,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdchost.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:15 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscupgrd.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:15 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdsaddin.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,426,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,087,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpwsx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpclip.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgbkend.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpsnd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icaapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsDtc
[2005/01/10 22:19:13 | 00,625,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvut.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com
[2005/01/10 22:19:12 | 01,267,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsvcs.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:06 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licwmi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:02 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Videos
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Templates
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Favorites
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop
[2005/01/10 13:26:20 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 13:26:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data
[2005/01/10 12:38:13 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsink.ax
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,090,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kswdmcap.ax
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kstvtune.ax
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfwwdm32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,043,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksxbar.ax
[2005/01/10 12:36:49 | 00,137,216 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atidrae.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:49 | 00,075,136 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atimpae.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:44 | 00,604,253 | ---- | C] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmodem.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:44 | 00,397,502 | ---- | C] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vpctcom.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:44 | 00,064,605 | ---- | C] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vvoice.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:43 | 00,112,574 | ---- | C] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptserlp.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:43 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe
[2005/01/10 12:36:38 | 00,006,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\enum1394.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,145,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,060,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfman32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,036,480 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfmanm.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,495,616 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sblfx.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,283,904 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,256,512 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devcon32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksproxy.ax
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,006,912 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksuser.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctwdm32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:31 | 00,010,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gameenum.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:31 | 00,003,712 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctljystk.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:22 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\ODBC
[2005/01/10 12:35:03 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcommon.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:03 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcplui.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:02 | 00,774,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spttseng.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sapisvr.exe
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines
[2005/01/10 12:35:00 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Program Files
[2005/01/10 12:35:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
[2005/01/10 12:35:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 12:34:59 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041f.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuq.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuf.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuq.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuf.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdazel.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdazel.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0419.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:56 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkyr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:56 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkyr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycc.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduzb.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdur.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtat.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmon.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkaz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdblr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdaze.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycc.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduzb.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdur.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtat.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmon.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkaz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdblr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdaze.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:54 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0408.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,008,192 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhept.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhept.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela3.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela3.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe319.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe220.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe319.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe220.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgkl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgkl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040e.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0415.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0405.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdest.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdest.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,007,168 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\KBDAL.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdal.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdro.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdro.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:45 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irclass.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:45 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\irclass.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,176,157 | ---- | C] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgrpsetu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,176,157 | ---- | C] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgrpsetu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,103,424 | ---- | C] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\EqnClass.Dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,103,424 | ---- | C] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eqnclass.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,085,020 | ---- | C] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgsetup.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,085,020 | ---- | C] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgsetup.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,024,661 | ---- | C] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spxcoins.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,024,661 | ---- | C] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spxcoins.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,019,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapi.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,019,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TAPI.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,013,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wfwnet.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,013,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\WFWNET.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,009,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ver.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,009,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VER.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,004,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\timer.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,004,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TIMER.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,002,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,002,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VGA.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,126,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvideo.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,126,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MSVIDEO.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLECLI.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,073,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciavi.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,073,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIAVI.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,068,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\mmsystem.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciwave.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIWAVE.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,025,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciseq.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,025,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCISEQ.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLESVR.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SHELL.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,003,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\system.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,003,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SYSTEM.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,002,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouse.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,002,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MOUSE.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sound.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SOUND.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmtask.tsk
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MMTASK.TSK
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,109,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avifile.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,109,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVIFILE.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,069,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,069,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVICAP.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,032,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\commdlg.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,032,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\COMMDLG.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\TASKMAN.EXE
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskman.exe
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,009,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lzexpand.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,009,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\LZEXPAND.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,002,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,002,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\KEYBOARD.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:41 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\winspool.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:41 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batt.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:40 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storprop.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CatRoot2
[2005/01/10 12:34:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CatRoot
[2005/01/10 12:33:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | R-SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Fonts
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | RHSD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Web
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\inf
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wins
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usmt
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\twain_32
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Temp
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\system
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ShellExt
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Setup
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\security
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Resources
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\repair
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ras
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oobe
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npp
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mui
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\mui
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\msapps
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\msagent
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Media
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\java
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetsrv
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ime
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icsxml
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ias
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Help
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\export
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cache
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\disdn
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcp
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Debug
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Cursors
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Connection Wizard
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\config
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Config
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\addins
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\3com_dmi
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\3076
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\2052
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1054
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1042
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1041
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1037
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1033
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1031
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1028
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1025
[2004/09/22 19:46:38 | 00,629,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpd_ci.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:38 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdtrace.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,356,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdsp.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,331,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,154,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtp.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpus.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdconns.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:32 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvadve.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:32 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVADVD.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:24 | 00,204,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpsrcwp.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 01,661,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpencen.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:14 | 00,348,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmnet.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:12 | 00,429,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmdev.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:10 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uwdf.exe
[2004/09/22 19:46:10 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfapi.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:44 | 00,232,448 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecp.acm
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnpinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spdwnwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faxpatch.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pidgen.dll
[2004/01/07 12:21:24 | 00,258,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicows.dll
[2003/12/11 21:56:18 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnphoto.scr
[2003/12/09 16:38:26 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cspinterface.dll
[2003/12/09 16:38:26 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\GuiStateShare.dll
[2003/09/10 16:06:12 | 00,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls2.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,716,288 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ltwvc11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,392,192 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltkrn11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,127,488 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltimg11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,285,184 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LFCMP11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,262,656 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LTDIS11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,172,032 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfpng11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,152,064 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,118,784 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltfil11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lffax11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfwmf11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpsd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,041,472 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfgif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,036,864 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfbmp11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcx11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfeps11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftga11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,417,792 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\px.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,397,312 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxwave.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,270,336 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxdrv.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxmas.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vxblock.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,017,136 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pxhelp20.sys
[2003/09/10 06:48:22 | 00,147,512 | ---- | C] (HP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpwhlmn.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2003/08/05 00:28:34 | 00,138,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCRES.dll
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 01,143,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20.DLL
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 00,034,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20ENU.DLL
[2003/03/18 23:14:52 | 00,499,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp71.dll
[2003/03/18 22:05:50 | 00,089,088 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atl71.dll
[2003/02/21 05:42:22 | 00,348,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcr71.dll
[2002/12/20 06:02:44 | 01,077,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSCOMCTL.OCX
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,241,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSV7ENU.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMUSIC.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT32.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT16.DLL
[2002/11/06 03:10:14 | 00,167,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmserror.dll
[2002/08/29 01:48:26 | 00,329,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:32 | 00,679,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sstext3d.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:32 | 00,610,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sspipes.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:32 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssstars.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,704,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ss3dfo.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,393,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssflwbox.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmarque.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssbezier.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmyst.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrnsave.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,419,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdm.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,358,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcpl.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,317,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unregmp2.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,283,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhlp32.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,278,559 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8ds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,262,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg4ds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,259,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracerpt.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,258,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msadds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,220,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,215,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osk.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,171,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,135,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\desk.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,129,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intl.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,124,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net1.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\schtasks.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,107,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsnotify.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsess.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdbinst.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtcshare.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,075,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telnet.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,070,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigverif.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\joy.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wextract.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntadmn.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\packager.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utilman.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reg.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shmgrate.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcimlby.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcad32.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbisurf.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skeys.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runonce.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\savedump.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,172,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jview.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,100,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logagent.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,100,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logagent.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconfig.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,015,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jdbgmgr.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 01,033,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,193,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eudcedit.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpresult.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftp.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontview.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 01,298,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiag.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dwwin.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,104,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgntfs.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,083,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvsetup.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgfat.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,049,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clspack.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdl32.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\conime.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\defrag.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 02,450,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 02,450,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,596,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsecedit.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,378,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcdlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,264,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wow32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ahui.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,091,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xactsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsnmp32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_pfu.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\at.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wtsapi32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wship6.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autolfn.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,984,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syssetup.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMNetMgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMNetMgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,713,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sxs.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,417,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbscript.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,316,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\untfs.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,303,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmstream.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,292,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,286,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vmhelper.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,246,814 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmdll.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,222,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmasf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,222,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmasf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,136,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti_ci.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,135,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webvw.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,124,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadss.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,115,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32spl.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpshell.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsta.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmredir.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (ImTOO Software Studio) -- C:\WINDOWS\moeALT.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\url.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umandlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\udhisapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsvrp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:14 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolss.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:14 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 01,580,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfcfiles.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,363,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smlogcfg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,313,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scesrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scecli.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,171,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccsccp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sbeio.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,140,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc_os.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shgina.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shimeng.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shfolder.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigtab.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sensapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 01,435,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\query.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,713,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\opengl32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,657,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,433,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched20.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,283,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pdh.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,266,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oakley.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,249,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,236,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasapi32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,206,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasppp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbctrac.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,142,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwprovau.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,135,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\offfilt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastls.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,107,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleprn.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,106,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psbase.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\raschap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccu32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccr32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwwks.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pautoenr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasman.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pngfilt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcbcp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rassapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32gt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,701,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,622,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netcfgx.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,552,989 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrepl40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstime.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,414,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,414,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msscp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,413,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp60.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,407,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netlogon.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,348,189 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxbde40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,258,077 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstext40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,248,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\newdev.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,204,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswebdvd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,195,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msutb.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,179,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsdba.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,134,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvfw32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,103,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlhtml.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntprint.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npptools.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncobjapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddenb32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 01,507,356 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjet40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,421,919 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd2x40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,358,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjetoledb40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,348,189 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspbde40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,241,693 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjtes40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,213,023 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msltus40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,179,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnetobj.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,179,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msnetobj.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,175,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspmsp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,175,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrating.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorcl32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,021,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjdbc10.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 02,854,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msi.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,994,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgina.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,539,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msftedit.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,512,029 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexch40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,319,517 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexcl40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,271,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msihnd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimtf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,154,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msawt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,151,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdart.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscms.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msctfp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 01,192,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcndmgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,721,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsasrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,660,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqqm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,517,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsnap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,471,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqutil.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,423,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licdll.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,341,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localspl.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,186,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtrig.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,177,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,138,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqad.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,095,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsec.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licmgr10.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqise.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LAPRXY.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\LAPRXY.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DMOD.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,404,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javart.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ippromon.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,198,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iuengine.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,198,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iuengine.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,187,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacypt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,171,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jit.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,155,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\itircl.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,123,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\input.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inseng.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iphlpapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,063,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaprxy.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6mon.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ixsso.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,344,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetcfg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,323,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iedkcs32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,254,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icm32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,251,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iepeers.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,216,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieaksie.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,198,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gptext.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakeng.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\idq.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iesetup.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhsetup.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,036,921 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imeshare.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imgutil.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,380,957 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,087,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fldrclnr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faultrep.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fdeploy.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,357,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtmsft.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,313,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx3j.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,304,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\duser.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,205,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtrans.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,183,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\els.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventlog.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\encapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 01,179,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 01,054,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\danim.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,991,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmv2clt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,991,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmv2clt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,640,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbghelp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,375,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnet.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,343,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdial32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,282,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,266,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddraw.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,253,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmclien.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,253,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmclien.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cewmdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cewmdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,212,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvoice.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,194,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certcli.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput8.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,181,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmime.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\credui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,142,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprop.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,123,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgnet.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmstyle.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,104,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmusic.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,096,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,096,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,095,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmstor.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,095,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmstor.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,084,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifil32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmscript.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browsewm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciodm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmcompos.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhupnp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cabinet.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clusapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsockx.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,052,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\basesrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgsnap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmloader.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhpast.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csrsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmband.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsadsn.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds32gt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,295,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,263,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,175,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldpc.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\advpack.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsmsext.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:44 | 00,071,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxg.sys
[2002/08/29 01:40:44 | 00,009,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\framebuf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:10 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browselc.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:06 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asferror.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:06 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asferror.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnetlib.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:46 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtmler.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:46 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpx32r.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:42 | 00,216,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\moricons.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:36 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcp32r.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 08,231,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmploc.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:22 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asctrls.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,290,816 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codeca.acm
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,218,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysmon.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscript.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proctexe.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:18 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sl_anet.acm
[2002/08/29 01:39:12 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmp.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:12 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmp.ocx
[2002/08/29 00:20:46 | 00,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpcdll.dll
[2002/08/29 00:14:20 | 01,843,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32k.sys
[2002/08/29 00:08:44 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\classpnp.sys
[2002/08/29 00:03:30 | 02,180,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2002/08/28 23:48:14 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spiisupd.exe
[2002/08/28 23:45:22 | 00,072,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mqac.sys
[2002/08/28 23:37:54 | 00,225,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
[2002/08/28 23:34:34 | 00,040,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nmnt.sys
[2002/08/28 23:33:36 | 00,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmlane.sys
[2002/08/28 23:33:20 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\1394bus.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:52 | 00,142,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:42 | 00,036,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:22 | 00,017,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\watchdog.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:06 | 00,079,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
[2002/08/28 23:28:00 | 00,014,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tape.sys
[2002/08/28 23:27:56 | 00,014,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\diskdump.sys
[2002/08/28 23:27:50 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys
[2002/08/28 23:27:48 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pciidex.sys
[2002/08/28 23:25:14 | 01,351,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2002/08/28 23:21:08 | 00,163,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwrdr.sys
[2002/08/28 23:14:26 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprpres.dll
[2002/08/28 23:09:00 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winbrand.dll
[2002/08/28 23:08:24 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pidgen.dll
[2002/08/28 23:05:10 | 00,007,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kd1394.dll
[2002/08/28 23:05:04 | 00,081,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HAL.DLL
[2002/08/28 23:03:28 | 00,187,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp1res.dll
[2002/08/28 22:36:06 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsvinn.dLL
[2002/08/28 22:36:06 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsrpcn.dll
[2002/08/28 22:34:36 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnmpntw.dll
[2002/08/28 20:57:36 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netfxocm.dll
[2002/08/28 20:41:20 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsapi.dll
[2002/08/28 20:41:10 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pid.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:32 | 00,152,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaenh.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:32 | 00,137,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssenh.dll
[2002/08/28 19:13:42 | 00,140,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ks.sys
[2002/08/28 18:33:16 | 00,025,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sonydcam.sys
[2002/08/28 18:32:56 | 00,016,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbintel.sys
[2002/08/28 18:32:34 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\stream.sys
[2002/08/28 18:05:06 | 00,036,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdk6.sys
[2002/08/28 18:04:56 | 02,057,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2002/08/20 22:13:12 | 00,189,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WISPTIS.EXE
[2002/08/20 22:10:16 | 00,204,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INKED.DLL
[2002/08/07 16:25:02 | 00,442,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.dll
[2002/07/26 19:47:38 | 00,546,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhctrl.ocx
[2002/07/16 16:55:02 | 00,174,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xenroll.dll
[2002/07/11 18:47:58 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\simpdata.tlb
[2002/07/11 18:47:58 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdatsrc.tlb
[2002/03/25 18:02:14 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
[2002/02/04 02:43:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4r.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escimgn.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escwian.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esccmn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,374,640 | ---- | C] (Macromedia, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tourW.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 02,067,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdosys.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,501,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskcopy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,392,671 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm60.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,355,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,294,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound3d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,227,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx8vb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,200,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntbackup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,082,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,028,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,981,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42u.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,927,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40u.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,927,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40u.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,884,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,858,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,831,519 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswdat10.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,825,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim700.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,815,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,764,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winntbbu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,619,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx7vb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,614,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323msp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,614,429 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswstr10.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,602,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autoconv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,586,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,580,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autofmt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,566,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,549,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,542,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blackbox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,542,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blackbox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,506,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,488,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,463,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadefui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,457,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jscript.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shellstyle.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\class_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,433,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiaacmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,415,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\samsrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,397,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwizc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,388,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,384,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsmsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,367,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\metal_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\home_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,361,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blue_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,358,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,349,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsecsnp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,347,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tourstart.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,337,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\filemgmt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetwiz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,321,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswmdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,321,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mswmdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,315,423 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd3x40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,306,176 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\objsel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,696 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmfd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,278,559 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcjt32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,275,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ulib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,265,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,259,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,257,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nusrmgr.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,245,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,229,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplayx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compstui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,225,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localsec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanman.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qasf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,211,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qasf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,206,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,202,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,202,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rmcast.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,194,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,182,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,180,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlunirl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskpart.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgdw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgdw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleacc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,159,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,155,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hdwwiz.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\daxctle.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft Research) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bnts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,151,583 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjint40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,150,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keymgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\initpki.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,144,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hotplug.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,144,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dskquoui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mobsync.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\swprv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,135,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,123,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrtdep.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oledlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oledlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glu32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\t2embed.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtgsvc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvvox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstlsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imsinsnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iexpress.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aclui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapistub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\progman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifile.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysocmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,105,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\polstore.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,103,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmsynth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcbdyctl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actxprxy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\txflog.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winscard.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbiop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshom.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timedate.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcint.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dskquota.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\krnl386.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.rll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqlogmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,088,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,087,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrlui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,087,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassam.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsh.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\makecab.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diantz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,084,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,456 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecx.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtcstp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui0.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontsub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fontsub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Radius Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iccvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shrpubw.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtrig.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventtriggers.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\remotesp.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nslookup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,075,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetpp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,802 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrclr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msw3prt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\magnify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hlink.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hlink.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmoprp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcbase.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scarddlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsystem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systeminfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\openfiles.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxclu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxsap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asycfilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cleanmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmstp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acelpdec.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\admparse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\miglibnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\resutils.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drvqry.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\driverquery.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\synceng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasphone.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ndptsp.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cipher.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dwil1033.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getmac.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcirt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icmui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dataclen.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrator.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,279 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcji32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,279 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjter40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msident.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\migpwd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain_32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstdecod.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\camocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proquota.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcreate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,179 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwoa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprdim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqupgrd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iernonce.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msprivs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmypics.scr
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqdscli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\docprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\extrac32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtutils.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\htui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mf3216.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmon32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\grpconv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndproxy.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecnv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecnv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpxl32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dosapp.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\corpol.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fips.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfproc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorsvc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migisol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmlog.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmlog.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmddsp.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetmib1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipfltdrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\commdlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winipsec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkfwd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpnpinst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtipxmib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sethc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,749 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbajet32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xcopy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspatcha.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplaysvr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeshare.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_fmt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmlib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismp.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hidphone.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sendcmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,746 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrecr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshcon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batmeter.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\profmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgpl400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgpl400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\findstr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddrawex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfdisk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\efsadu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmdbg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graftabl.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_32.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvidc32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\format.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfos.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,603 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.rll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxroute.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpmodemx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsock32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfcsubs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\feclient.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0407.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0816.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0413.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0410.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,535 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfpodbc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,511 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odtext32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,511 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oddbse32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odpdx32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odfox32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odexl32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorc32r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0c0a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0416.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqbkup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\linkinfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shutdown.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mode.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dswave.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0414.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040b.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0409.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0406.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\partmgr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnsvr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdupgrd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | C] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | C] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powrprof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconf.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bidispl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnpcont.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\raspti.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskadp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\more.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetppui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmcfg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmremote.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stimon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsh.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mgmtapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcastmib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svchost.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wfwnet.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkflt.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\script.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netrap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsddd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ws2ifsl.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regsvr32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasctrs.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tree.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmadm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comm.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lzexpand.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkrsrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proxycfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcomp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ver.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasacd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modern.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dciman32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,261 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneoc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhstb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasadhlp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\igmpagnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8thk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (DSP GROUP, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tssoft32.acm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chcp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcopy.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\parvdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidle.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsconins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmload.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winver.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\security.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgaoem.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds16gt.dLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ds16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vjoy.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsvc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mnmdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\beep.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapir.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actmovie.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timer.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msafd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnlobby.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnaddr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\oprghdlr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\system.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\null.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winoldap.mod
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mouse.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyboard.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sound.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmtask.tsk
[2001/08/17 15:37:00 | 00,077,891 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrmlnka.exe
[2001/08/17 15:37:00 | 00,069,700 | ---- | C] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrshuta.exe
[2001/08/17 15:37:00 | 00,061,508 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrprbda.exe
[2001/08/17 15:36:36 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfaxui.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:36 | 00,003,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfax.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,323,641 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdtea.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,102,457 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv42a.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,086,073 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrfaxa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,077,890 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdpa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,077,883 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrrtosa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,069,699 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcoina.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,061,500 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcntra.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,053,305 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlbva.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,049,211 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvpa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,049,211 | ---- | C] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsdpia.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,049,209 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv80a.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,045,116 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvoica.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,041,019 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsvpia.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio800.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio600.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnike.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamci.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:28 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pjlmon.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:20 | 00,147,968 | ---- | C] (RioPort) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdwmdmsp.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:16 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hid.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:14 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmutil.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:10 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnbjmon.dll
[2001/08/17 07:06:22 | 00,021,376 | ---- | C] (Toshiba Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tsbvcap.sys
[2001/08/17 07:03:44 | 00,023,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd2.sys
[2001/08/17 07:03:42 | 00,023,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd.sys
[2001/08/17 07:02:26 | 00,262,528 | ---- | C] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cinemst2.sys
[2001/08/17 07:02:14 | 00,058,112 | ---- | C] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vdmindvd.sys
[2001/08/17 07:01:34 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tosdvd.sys
[2001/08/17 06:58:02 | 00,063,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mf.sys
[2001/08/17 06:57:26 | 00,012,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fsvga.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:46 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\riodrv.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:46 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rio8drv.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:44 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nikedrv.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:38 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Compaq Computer Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cpqdap01.sys
[2001/07/07 10:20:58 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft
[2001/07/06 23:59:11 | 00,410,984 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deploytk.dll
[2001/07/06 23:59:10 | 00,148,888 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2001/07/06 23:59:10 | 00,144,792 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2001/07/06 23:59:10 | 00,144,792 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2001/06/25 00:00:00 | 00,172,032 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esdtr.dll
[2001/05/23 00:00:00 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epfb5cpl.dll
[2001/05/21 00:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esintpl.dll
[2001/05/09 17:47:10 | 00,466,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmoe.dll
[2001/05/07 00:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epcomdd.dll
[2001/03/08 18:30:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3a.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:42 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npwmsdrm.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:40 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asfsipc.dll
[2001/02/11 21:56:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My Received Files
[2001/02/11 21:54:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRVSTORE
[2001/02/11 21:52:00 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\WindowsLiveInstaller
[2001/02/11 21:51:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live
[2001/02/11 21:51:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\WLInstaller
[2001/01/22 04:25:24 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ATHPRXY.DLL
[2000/12/28 16:00:30 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Password Recovery for MSN
[2000/12/28 05:10:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SWREG - Order Confirmation_files
[2000/12/28 05:00:30 | 00,188,416 | ---- | C] (TeraByte Unlimited) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\burncdcc.exe
[2000/12/27 10:34:58 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Data Doctor Password Recovery MSN Explorer(Evaluation)
[2000/12/27 10:16:37 | 00,692,460 | ---- | C] (Pro Data Doctor Pvt. Ltd. ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\MSN-exp-pwd-recovery-demo.exe
[2000/12/27 06:26:22 | 46,897,555 | ---- | C] (Your Company Name ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\CubeMasterEvalSetup(NI).exe
[2000/10/11 00:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esicm.dll
[2000/09/28 14:41:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Campus Sample interview questions_files
[2000/09/28 13:54:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Informational-Interview Request Letter_files
[2000/09/28 12:17:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Video docs
[2000/09/20 18:27:56 | 00,049,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mstape.sys
[2000/09/20 18:27:56 | 00,049,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstape.sys
[2000/09/20 18:27:55 | 00,013,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avcstrm.sys
[2000/09/20 18:27:55 | 00,013,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avcstrm.sys
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pds.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nts.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsys.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cba.dll
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 01,039,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJET35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,368,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\VBAR332.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,251,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRD2X35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,222,720 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSLTUS35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,109,056 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\IX509CLS.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,092,672 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSL.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ODBCTL32.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Intel) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LOC32VC0.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INDSM_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CLUTIL_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,037,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJINT35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,024,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJTER35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AMSLIB.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSGSYS.EXE
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CBAXFR.DLL
[2000/08/08 18:38:45 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhid.sys
[2000/07/28 21:43:47 | 00,449,888 | ---- | C] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\msgr8us.exe
[2000/06/04 18:47:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\News Flash Graphics
[2000/06/02 07:51:50 | 00,034,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSERROR.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:51:02 | 00,084,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSCMPS.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:48:46 | 00,427,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4C32.DLL
[2000/05/26 08:13:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2000/05/26 07:44:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
[2000/05/26 07:42:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\ShoppingReport
[2000/05/26 07:42:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ShoppingReport
[2000/05/23 22:45:58 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSSTDFMT.DLL
[2000/05/23 01:07:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\El Wah Movement
[2000/05/21 14:08:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\{40019E04-3165-43F6-B6A0-1FE41A7FA706}
[2000/05/20 11:05:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\New Folder (2)
[2000/05/19 13:27:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Downloads
[2000/05/19 13:18:25 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla
[2000/05/19 13:18:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Mozilla
[2000/05/18 07:15:25 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\RECYCLER


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2000/05/18 07:04:48 | 00,548,352 | ---- | C] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2000/05/17 13:19:28 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2000/05/11 14:06:20 | 00,397,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRDO20.DLL
[2000/05/07 05:05:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\skypePM
[2000/05/07 05:02:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Skype
[2000/05/07 05:02:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Google
[2000/05/07 05:02:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Google
[2000/05/07 05:01:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype
[2000/05/07 05:00:54 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Skype
[2000/05/07 05:00:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Skype

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2010/01/31 13:02:46 | 00,720,229 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\logored.jpg
[2010/01/31 13:01:56 | 01,633,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\tranparent_logoblue.jpg
[2009/12/09 22:54:07 | 00,261,632 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2009/10/25 06:11:34 | 00,077,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,327,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,327,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wucltui.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,209,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuweb.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,021,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll.mui
[2009/08/06 19:24:12 | 00,015,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,217,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaucpl.cpl
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,044,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups2.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,035,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,035,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wups.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:06 | 00,053,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt.exe
[2009/08/06 19:24:06 | 00,015,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll.mui
[2009/08/06 19:24:04 | 00,096,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdm.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:04 | 00,096,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdm.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:00 | 00,017,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng.dll.mui
[2009/08/06 19:23:54 | 00,575,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:54 | 00,575,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuapi.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:46 | 01,929,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:46 | 00,274,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mucltui.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:46 | 00,016,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mucltui.dll.mui
[2009/06/30 09:37:16 | 00,028,552 | ---- | M] (Panda Security, S.L.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pavboot.sys
[2009/04/20 12:56:28 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2007/11/27 00:23:05 | 00,004,723 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini
[2007/11/27 00:01:46 | 00,001,759 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache
[2007/11/26 22:53:55 | 00,000,039 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Default.PLS
[2007/11/24 23:00:02 | 08,107,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Endingtitle.mov
[2007/11/24 22:07:39 | 13,912,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_benningtitle.mov
[2007/11/24 02:19:23 | 51,283,757 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr. Major Ogo Ezeokeke.wmv
[2007/11/14 00:26:56 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jscript.dll
[2007/11/14 00:26:56 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jscript.dll
[2007/11/13 03:25:53 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
[2007/11/10 00:20:47 | 21,425,121 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash.wmv
[2007/11/09 21:57:02 | 00,000,284 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
[2007/11/07 00:37:19 | 16,294,932 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Enf_10.mov
[2007/11/05 01:40:26 | 18,907,072 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Enf_10_new2.mov
[2007/11/05 00:57:15 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENTERTAINMENT NEWS FLASH_A.avd
[2007/10/30 03:16:33 | 03,058,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
[2007/10/29 15:43:03 | 01,287,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\quartz.dll
[2007/10/29 15:43:03 | 01,287,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quartz.dll
[2007/10/29 03:26:53 | 00,115,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp3res.dll
[2007/10/27 18:40:30 | 00,222,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmasf.dll
[2007/10/27 18:40:30 | 00,222,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmasf.dll
[2007/10/25 20:36:51 | 08,454,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell32.dll
[2007/10/21 12:27:18 | 18,888,640 | ---- | M] (Macromedia, Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.exe
[2007/10/21 12:25:11 | 17,885,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.swf
[2007/10/21 11:29:02 | 00,142,231 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amin's_house.jpg
[2007/10/18 12:31:46 | 00,051,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sirenacm.dll
[2007/10/16 22:16:21 | 11,373,0200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.mov
[2007/10/16 16:36:20 | 38,799,399 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.wmv
[2007/10/16 16:16:04 | 00,007,613 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.tdk
[2007/10/14 17:29:40 | 00,021,564 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Baba Ologba copy.jpg
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 01,494,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shdocvw.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,659,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,615,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstime.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstime.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,474,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,449,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrating.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msrating.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pngfilt.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 01,054,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\danim.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 01,054,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\danim.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 01,023,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browseui.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,357,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtmsft.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,357,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,251,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iepeers.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,251,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,205,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtrans.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,205,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,151,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdfview.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inseng.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inseng.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
[2007/10/10 04:16:27 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iedw.exe
[2007/10/06 21:15:29 | 10,541,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ending title.mov
[2007/10/06 18:46:22 | 13,008,432 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\emeka.mov
[2007/10/06 18:41:54 | 02,975,958 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka.wmv
[2007/10/06 18:12:48 | 00,010,493 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\emeka.X3D
[2007/10/06 18:12:42 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka.avi
[2007/09/23 11:45:45 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\M2DIGITV PROMO AD SCRIPT.doc
[2007/09/09 00:02:44 | 00,038,375 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka_Thanksgiving Service.ppj
[2007/09/03 00:32:01 | 00,242,266 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Term-Conditions-Estimate.pdf
[2007/09/02 00:45:13 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_envelope.pub
[2007/09/02 00:42:43 | 00,089,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV EXPOSURE.pub
[2007/08/30 21:43:00 | 00,003,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2Design.png
[2007/08/30 21:42:35 | 00,003,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Cafe_Scientific.png
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,000,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\The Flash Ad Creator 25.exe.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,000,742 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Shortcut to SAFlashPlayer.exe.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:33:36 | 00,000,869 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Flash AD Creator v2 Manual.pdf.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:27:45 | 13,238,5606 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash_Ad_v25_Upgrader_Setup.zip
[2007/08/23 20:22:10 | 00,001,580 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\LimeWire 4.14.8.lnk
[2007/08/23 01:14:06 | 03,448,946 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled.sqf
[2007/08/23 01:08:53 | 03,499,386 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled.swf
[2007/08/20 23:15:44 | 00,683,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll
[2007/08/20 22:55:49 | 00,296,161 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new stationID_4.png
[2007/07/30 19:53:06 | 10,462,925 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Holy Angel.wmv
[2007/07/30 19:43:40 | 29,195,7916 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Holy Angel.avi
[2007/07/30 19:08:54 | 06,214,099 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant trailer.wmv
[2007/07/30 18:47:02 | 25,382,209 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Exposure.wmv
[2007/07/29 23:43:05 | 19,101,2864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Immigrant_trailer.avi
[2007/07/29 23:33:33 | 73,652,7872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Immigrant_modified.avi
[2007/07/29 03:01:33 | 00,001,604 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2007/07/29 02:58:03 | 20,256,064 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTimeInstaller.exe
[2007/07/29 02:34:32 | 67,956,101 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ike Onuaha.wmv
[2007/07/28 22:35:57 | 60,848,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_exposure_stationid.avi
[2007/07/19 14:45:46 | 00,167,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\P1010141_0009.jpg
[2007/07/16 22:22:15 | 00,907,668 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_stationID.mov
[2007/07/16 22:21:22 | 00,285,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure1.wmv
[2007/07/16 22:18:35 | 00,283,161 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_stationID.wmv
[2007/07/16 21:43:17 | 00,703,044 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\-m2TV_Exposure_stationID.swf
[2007/07/16 21:26:17 | 00,289,792 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_New stationID2.avi
[2007/07/16 21:15:44 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_New stationID.avi
[2007/07/13 11:12:31 | 00,001,535 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Mail.lnk
[2007/07/13 11:10:44 | 00,000,812 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Messenger.lnk
[2007/07/09 06:09:42 | 00,584,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcrt4.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,660,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqqm.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,660,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqqm.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,471,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqutil.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,471,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqutil.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,177,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrt.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,177,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqrt.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,138,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqad.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,138,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqad.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,095,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsec.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,095,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqsec.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqupgrd.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqupgrd.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqdscli.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqdscli.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqise.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqise.dll
[2007/07/06 03:05:47 | 00,072,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mqac.sys
[2007/07/06 03:05:47 | 00,072,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqac.sys
[2007/07/05 23:58:31 | 15,782,0404 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr.mov
[2007/07/04 18:13:00 | 07,893,686 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant_MusicVideo_19_9_300.mov
[2007/07/04 18:13:00 | 02,105,852 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant_trailer_19_9_300.mov
[2007/06/29 19:17:45 | 00,001,636 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Namo FreeMotion 2006.lnk
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTimeVR.qtx
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTime.qts
[2007/06/27 23:24:52 | 12,565,923 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\adobemagazine.zip
[2007/06/26 22:10:26 | 00,317,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unregmp2.exe
[2007/06/26 08:13:22 | 00,851,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgx.dll
[2007/06/26 00:57:18 | 21,777,350 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr David Agbeti.wmv
[2007/06/25 23:40:41 | 00,000,141 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr_David_Agbeti.html
[2007/06/25 23:08:16 | 01,104,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
[2007/06/25 00:51:12 | 00,018,636 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr David Agbeti.jpg
[2007/06/25 00:47:33 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\AGBETI4.avd
[2007/06/25 00:27:59 | 84,417,921 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr. David Agbeti.wmv
[2007/06/23 13:03:06 | 00,000,137 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ppdrv.ini


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2007/06/19 06:31:19 | 00,282,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi32.dll
[2007/06/14 23:17:35 | 28,307,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union of Northern California.wmv
[2007/06/13 03:23:07 | 01,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\explorer.exe
[2007/06/13 03:23:07 | 01,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
[2007/06/12 22:33:47 | 32,976,4860 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agbeti4.avi
[2007/06/12 21:41:06 | 00,024,623 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union.jpg
[2007/06/12 21:23:54 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_OPENTITLE_1.avd
[2007/06/02 22:14:15 | 00,489,598 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_promo_1-1.pdf
[2007/06/02 19:29:11 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DVD 2.avd
[2007/05/28 21:57:25 | 00,062,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday copy.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:52:43 | 00,011,447 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday_3.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:51:39 | 00,011,077 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday_2.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:48:47 | 00,009,452 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:47:16 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ASHLEY.avd
[2007/05/24 21:22:20 | 00,189,910 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_3 copy.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:22:02 | 00,211,303 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_3 copy.png
[2007/05/24 21:13:12 | 00,099,796 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News .x3d
[2007/05/24 21:12:56 | 00,154,174 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_2.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:08:40 | 00,051,155 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_1.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:04:19 | 00,039,603 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news.jpg
[2007/05/24 20:23:32 | 00,361,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV stationID.ppt
[2007/05/24 19:30:13 | 21,631,1808 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.avi
[2007/05/24 19:01:12 | 03,221,939 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.rm
[2007/05/24 18:54:43 | 15,282,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.mov
[2007/05/24 18:04:31 | 00,129,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash_A.avi
[2007/05/24 18:03:24 | 00,044,500 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.X3D
[2007/05/24 17:39:14 | 00,125,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash.avi
[2007/05/23 20:11:58 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF_2.avd
[2007/05/23 20:10:22 | 00,120,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF_2.avi
[2007/05/23 20:05:07 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.avd
[2007/05/23 20:02:14 | 00,113,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.avi
[2007/05/23 19:51:05 | 00,113,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\enf_1.avi
[2007/05/18 18:19:03 | 41,728,776 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ashley1.avi
[2007/05/17 11:46:25 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My journey to Africa.doc
[2007/05/17 04:28:05 | 00,549,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaut32.dll
[2007/05/16 08:12:15 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wabimp.dll
[2007/05/16 08:12:12 | 00,510,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wab32.dll
[2007/05/16 08:12:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\directdb.dll
[2007/05/15 20:08:23 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE_2.doc
[2007/05/15 20:04:58 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Nigeria_m2digitv_promo.doc
[2007/05/05 18:17:06 | 01,801,608 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Vesa070506011704-29009091009106.avi
[2007/05/02 09:06:39 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Religion.doc
[2007/04/30 01:13:34 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Religion Essay.doc
[2007/04/25 07:21:15 | 00,144,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\schannel.dll
[2007/04/23 23:22:43 | 67,195,0328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\anita2.avi
[2007/04/23 03:32:54 | 00,364,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\update.sys
[2007/04/18 09:12:23 | 02,854,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msi.dll
[2007/04/17 21:52:08 | 00,037,524 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\060214_animal_love[1].jpg
[2007/04/16 08:52:53 | 00,984,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[2007/04/14 21:49:41 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_4.doc
[2007/04/13 22:51:16 | 00,012,404 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\West Coast African Store Owner_2.wmv
[2007/04/12 16:09:11 | 00,129,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Securing Your Organization.doc
[2007/04/10 15:01:18 | 00,336,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaTray.exe
[2007/04/10 15:01:18 | 00,336,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaTray.exe
[2007/04/10 15:00:46 | 00,236,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaLogon.dll
[2007/04/09 23:15:00 | 00,023,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nscompat.tlb
[2007/04/09 23:15:00 | 00,016,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amcompat.tlb
[2007/04/09 23:11:03 | 00,000,613 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\win.ini
[2007/04/09 23:08:57 | 00,316,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPr9.prx
[2007/04/09 23:07:10 | 00,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\MsftWdf_user_01_00_00.Wdf
[2007/04/08 10:30:56 | 00,560,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2007/03/17 06:43:01 | 00,292,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsrv.dll
[2007/03/17 06:43:01 | 00,292,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsrv.dll
[2007/03/09 06:46:24 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdpv.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,577,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user32.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,150,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mf3216.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mf3216.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (ImTOO Software Studio) -- C:\WINDOWS\moeALT.dll
[2007/03/08 06:47:48 | 01,843,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32k.sys
[2007/03/08 06:47:48 | 01,843,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win32k.sys
[2007/03/07 23:53:36 | 00,868,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.fla
[2007/03/07 23:53:01 | 00,297,333 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new_logo6.swf
[2007/03/07 23:34:50 | 00,084,577 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.rm
[2007/03/07 23:28:10 | 00,758,480 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.mov
[2007/03/05 01:17:42 | 00,021,307 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationid_m2tv.jpg
[2007/03/05 01:16:40 | 00,017,909 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new logo.rm
[2007/02/28 02:10:57 | 02,180,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2007/02/28 02:10:57 | 02,180,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[2007/02/28 02:08:48 | 02,136,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlmp.exe
[2007/02/28 01:38:57 | 02,015,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrpamp.exe
[2007/02/28 01:38:55 | 02,057,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2007/02/28 01:38:55 | 02,057,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2007/02/12 21:50:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | M] (ScreenTime Media) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\YBCA 2006 Screensaver.scr
[2007/02/09 04:10:35 | 00,574,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntfs.sys
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,757 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,740 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Adobe Reader 7.0.lnk
[2007/02/05 13:17:02 | 00,185,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\upnphost.dll
[2007/02/02 02:27:25 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\English Essay.doc
[2007/01/31 01:11:12 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Marketing-Program Ideas.doc
[2007/01/23 12:29:20 | 00,546,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhctrl.ocx
[2007/01/23 12:29:20 | 00,546,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrl.ocx
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,536,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado15.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadox.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadomd.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjro.dll
[2006/12/19 14:52:18 | 00,134,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shsvcs.dll
[2006/12/19 11:16:47 | 00,333,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiaservc.dll
[2006/12/10 15:10:02 | 00,014,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spmsg.dll
[2006/12/06 22:06:04 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Executive Governor of Kwara State.doc
[2006/12/04 15:21:50 | 00,414,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscp.dll
[2006/12/04 15:21:50 | 00,414,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msscp.dll
[2006/12/04 00:32:08 | 00,109,739 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amins house copy.jpg
[2006/12/03 23:38:39 | 00,183,260 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy copy.pdf
[2006/12/03 23:38:14 | 00,183,317 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy.ai
[2006/12/03 23:15:54 | 00,016,113 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy.jpg
[2006/11/29 20:37:18 | 00,059,909 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\8.jpg
[2006/11/29 20:22:15 | 00,003,833 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Paste3.jpg
[2006/11/29 19:47:02 | 00,007,309 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kazeem.htm
[2006/11/28 23:05:59 | 00,007,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\FEMI.htm
[2006/11/28 00:36:25 | 00,007,317 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\sarafa.htm
[2006/11/28 00:29:08 | 00,007,301 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\adisa.htm
[2006/11/28 00:19:38 | 00,007,327 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\oyin.htm
[2006/11/27 23:48:56 | 00,008,181 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Electronic Diversity.htm
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,539,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msftedit.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,539,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msftedit.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,433,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched20.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,433,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched20.dll
[2006/11/26 21:00:36 | 00,148,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv2.swf
[2006/11/26 20:56:38 | 00,104,861 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv.swf
[2006/11/26 18:23:10 | 00,038,998 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.x3d
[2006/11/26 18:22:34 | 00,444,416 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\m2TV.scr
[2006/11/23 18:28:09 | 00,297,333 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.swf
[2006/11/23 18:28:09 | 00,001,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.html
[2006/11/23 18:25:03 | 00,297,333 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_stationID.swf
[2006/11/23 15:33:07 | 01,742,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv3.avi
[2006/11/23 14:42:36 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\NEW_STATIONID_M2TV2.avd
[2006/11/23 14:41:39 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv2.avi
[2006/11/23 14:33:48 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\NEW_STATIONID_M2TV.avd
[2006/11/23 14:26:42 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.avi
[2006/11/23 14:18:18 | 00,156,077 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.gif
[2006/11/18 21:48:56 | 00,039,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Pastel2.jpg
[2006/11/18 21:34:47 | 00,002,735 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Pastel.jpg
[2006/11/18 19:43:58 | 00,026,430 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_background.jpg
[2006/11/01 18:31:38 | 01,669,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setup_wm.exe
[2006/11/01 12:17:45 | 00,927,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40u.dll
[2006/11/01 12:17:45 | 00,927,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40u.dll
[2006/10/19 06:56:32 | 00,713,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sxs.dll
[2006/10/19 06:56:32 | 00,713,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sxs.dll
[2006/10/18 21:58:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uwdf.exe
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 02,450,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 02,450,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,574,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVENCOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,543,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVDECOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,382,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,329,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmspdmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,329,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmspdmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,767,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,671,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,656,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVXENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,629,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpd_ci.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,603,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,603,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,356,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdsp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,154,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpus.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,038,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextres.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdconns.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvadve.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVADVD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 08,231,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmploc.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 01,661,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpencen.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMNetMgr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMNetMgr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,613,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpmde.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,535,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmsdk.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,348,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmnet.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,295,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpeffects.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,242,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpasf.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,242,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpasf.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,227,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,227,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,204,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpsrcwp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,157,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,157,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpshell.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpband.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,429,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmdev.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,284,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,211,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qasf.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,199,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,166,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,132,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,037,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,037,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmlog.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmlog.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfapi.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,321,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,321,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mswmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,179,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnetobj.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,179,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msnetobj.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspmsp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsnsv.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,317,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,243,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpvis.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,212,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFPLAT.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LAPRXY.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\LAPRXY.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,991,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmv2clt.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,991,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmv2clt.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,542,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blackbox.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,542,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blackbox.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cewmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cewmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:08 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asferror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:08 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asferror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:46:20 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmplayer.exe
[2006/10/18 20:05:16 | 00,232,448 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecp.acm
[2006/10/18 20:03:58 | 00,100,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logagent.exe
[2006/10/18 20:03:58 | 00,100,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logagent.exe
[2006/10/18 20:00:46 | 00,249,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmupgds.exe
[2006/10/18 20:00:14 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextautoplay.exe
[2006/10/17 01:00:14 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Who Am I Essay.doc
[2006/10/16 09:15:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oledlg.dll
[2006/10/16 09:15:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oledlg.dll
[2006/10/14 01:13:25 | 00,981,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42u.dll
[2006/10/14 01:13:25 | 00,981,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc42u.dll
[2006/10/13 23:17:52 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_business card_1.pub
[2006/10/13 22:59:09 | 00,371,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_new logo.X3D
[2006/10/13 22:59:04 | 00,151,814 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv1.swf
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,142,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwprovau.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,142,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwprovau.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwwks.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwwks.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi32.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi32.dll
[2006/10/13 03:23:15 | 00,163,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwrdr.sys
[2006/10/13 03:23:15 | 00,163,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwrdr.sys
[2006/10/12 07:02:52 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdp2.dll
[2006/10/12 04:09:53 | 00,256,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentsvr.exe
[2006/10/10 07:50:14 | 30,870,5575 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\144_Background1.mov
[2006/10/04 07:06:21 | 01,197,294 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysmain.sdb
[2006/10/04 07:06:20 | 00,764,868 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apph_sp.sdb
[2006/10/04 07:06:13 | 00,217,118 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apphelp.sdb
[2006/10/02 15:28:42 | 00,312,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdelta.dll
[2006/09/28 20:13:26 | 00,095,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,316,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFx.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfHost.exe
[2006/09/28 18:56:16 | 00,165,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfPlatform.dll
[2006/09/25 17:58:48 | 00,023,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdsvc.exe
[2006/09/24 01:18:31 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Instruction.doc
[2006/08/25 08:45:58 | 00,617,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comctl32.dll
[2006/08/22 05:05:26 | 00,498,742 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxmasf.dll
[2006/08/22 05:05:26 | 00,498,742 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxmasf.dll
[2006/08/21 10:52:08 | 00,246,814 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmdll.dll
[2006/08/21 10:52:08 | 00,246,814 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\strmdll.dll
[2006/08/21 05:21:06 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltlib.dll
[2006/08/21 02:14:58 | 00,128,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmgr.sys
[2006/08/21 02:14:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fltmc.exe
[2006/08/21 02:14:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmc.exe
[2006/08/19 00:42:36 | 00,021,679 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ADENIKE fILM.htm
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,721,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsasrv.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,721,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lsasrv.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,332,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi32.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,132,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wkssvc.dll
[2006/08/16 04:58:05 | 00,100,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\6to4svc.dll
[2006/08/16 02:37:30 | 00,225,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
[2006/08/16 02:37:30 | 00,225,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip6.sys
[2006/08/15 23:12:40 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Like Fela would sing.doc
[2006/08/14 21:02:07 | 00,014,302 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash templates - The Flash Ad Creator by Laughingbird software.htm
[2006/08/14 21:01:35 | 00,150,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash Ad tutorials.doc
[2006/08/14 03:34:41 | 00,332,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srv.sys
[2006/08/09 22:41:03 | 00,333,429 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\first lady of kwara
[2006/07/21 01:24:43 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hlink.dll
[2006/07/21 01:24:43 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hlink.dll
[2006/07/16 03:54:43 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Audience with Executive Governor 7-12-06.doc
[2006/07/16 03:48:28 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\His Excellency.doc
[2006/07/16 03:39:12 | 00,089,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\WAT agrofarms_mailing label.pub
[2006/07/13 01:48:58 | 00,202,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys
[2006/07/13 01:48:58 | 00,202,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rmcast.sys
[2006/07/13 01:22:31 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrator_6.doc
[2006/07/11 23:17:27 | 00,083,108 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union.std
[2006/07/10 20:43:56 | 00,579,350 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mvstcdxx.lst
[2006/07/10 20:40:19 | 15,309,824 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dvd 2.avi
[2006/07/09 00:32:51 | 00,017,158 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dance_4.jpg
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,148,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dnsapi.dll
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasadhlp.dll
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasadhlp.dll
[2006/06/25 23:11:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Administrator_3.doc
[2006/06/22 03:47:18 | 00,181,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmans.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:30 | 01,435,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\query.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:30 | 01,435,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:29 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciodm.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:29 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciodm.dll
[2006/06/14 02:00:45 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wdmaud.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:46 | 00,006,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\splitter.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:45 | 00,172,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kmixer.sys
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgdw400.dll
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgdw400.dll
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgpl400.dll
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgpl400.dll
[2006/05/30 15:58:34 | 00,311,296 | ---- | M] (Simple Star, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\Walgreens PhotoShow.scr
[2006/05/25 22:35:27 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Please print and keep this page for your records.doc
[2006/05/22 18:50:23 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\paypal.doc
[2006/05/22 18:48:46 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Invoice.doc
[2006/05/20 11:30:04 | 00,004,863 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\N4B8B886_small.jpg
[2006/05/20 11:29:47 | 00,006,406 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\224benin_small.jpg
[2006/05/20 10:28:28 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\BACKGROUND INFORMATION.doc
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,111,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpcsvc.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iphlpapi.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iphlpapi.dll
[2006/05/05 02:47:57 | 00,174,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdbss.sys
[2006/05/05 02:41:45 | 00,453,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrxsmb.sys
[2006/05/04 21:56:58 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrato1.doc
[2006/05/04 19:37:29 | 00,174,524 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\lower basin's letter.jpg
[2006/05/04 19:20:11 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\commissioner's letter.doc
[2006/05/04 19:10:53 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Governor's letter_of appreciation.doc
[2006/05/04 18:53:37 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\lower nigerbasin_letter.doc
[2006/05/01 18:24:34 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Report from Nigeria 06.doc
[2006/04/27 23:43:31 | 00,047,218 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Femi Weds Sara..std
[2006/04/23 22:46:56 | 00,120,320 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kwara_tv receipt.pub
[2006/04/23 22:45:12 | 00,017,202 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kwara_tv receipt.mdi
[2006/04/23 22:03:15 | 00,000,739 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Spy Sweeper for MSN.lnk
[2006/04/23 21:40:20 | 08,785,512 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software, Inc. ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\sspsetup1673_en.exe
[2006/04/20 04:51:50 | 00,359,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[2006/03/16 17:38:01 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verclsid.exe
[2006/03/13 22:29:10 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Muhammed_resume.doc
[2006/03/11 15:24:52 | 29,064,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.ppt
[2006/03/11 14:36:25 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_4.avd
[2006/03/11 14:28:03 | 10,437,3248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_4.avi
[2006/03/11 14:23:13 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_1.avd
[2006/03/11 13:26:50 | 36,906,666 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_commercial.avi
[2006/03/11 13:10:31 | 03,974,978 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama musical group_4.WAV
[2006/03/11 03:39:40 | 29,152,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.pps
[2006/03/10 19:50:02 | 00,426,191 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agric_irrigation2 copy.jpg
[2006/03/10 19:39:21 | 00,514,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agric_irrigation.jpg
[2006/03/02 22:51:37 | 11,131,04180 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chuks' movies_2.avi
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,956,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtctm.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,426,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprx.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,161,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcuiu.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,091,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxoci.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxclu.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xolehlp.dll
[2006/02/23 10:14:24 | 00,478,720 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\WRUninstall.dll
[2006/02/23 10:14:16 | 00,492,544 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll
[2006/02/23 10:14:14 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssiefr.EXE
[2006/02/23 10:14:12 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wrlzma.dll
[2006/02/23 09:48:34 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ssi.sys
[2006/02/16 00:31:36 | 22,620,8360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\evil reward.avi
[2006/02/13 19:15:51 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrator.doc
[2006/02/11 20:22:41 | 00,047,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amin_1 copy.jpg
[2006/02/11 20:16:39 | 00,036,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Bilani copy.jpg
[2006/02/11 16:48:58 | 00,182,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
[2006/02/09 21:55:19 | 05,381,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ccfullsetupUI.exe
[2006/02/09 21:27:20 | 02,580,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wawebdwn.exe
[2006/02/09 21:16:43 | 00,284,336 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wizard1673D000002375078.exe
[2006/02/02 22:34:28 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Intro_letter_Kwara State Govt.doc
[2006/02/01 00:54:20 | 00,000,831 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SETUP.deb
[2006/02/01 00:50:48 | 00,001,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICADDPR.deb
[2006/02/01 00:50:48 | 00,001,498 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SuperVoice.LNK
[2006/02/01 00:45:22 | 00,000,908 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICWAVE.DEB
[2006/02/01 00:43:28 | 00,000,059 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FAX.INI
[2006/02/01 00:19:55 | 00,000,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\56HP92-SL3.DAT
[2006/01/29 00:45:30 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Spring Productions Quarterly meeting.doc
[2006/01/24 17:38:40 | 00,078,720 | R--- | M] (Netgear Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FA311XP.SYS


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2006/01/11 19:18:33 | 70,991,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ayorindes_5.ppt
[2005/12/25 00:17:18 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\FWCONGRA.avd
[2005/12/25 00:00:30 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_ENDING TITLE.avd
[2005/12/25 00:00:14 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS_A.avd
[2005/12/25 00:00:12 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS.avd
[2005/12/24 23:59:55 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL.avd
[2005/12/24 23:59:38 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_STATION ID.avd
[2005/12/07 18:56:05 | 00,001,659 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Macromedia Flash 8.lnk
[2005/12/06 00:09:26 | 00,247,031 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_d.png
[2005/12/06 00:03:15 | 00,247,741 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_2.png
[2005/12/05 23:57:29 | 00,086,299 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_c.jpg
[2005/12/05 23:54:49 | 00,556,544 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial.pub
[2005/12/05 21:29:35 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DP triplets have metamorphosed into a four.doc
[2005/12/05 21:25:09 | 00,004,734 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\California Financial.gif
[2005/12/04 22:20:25 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Agrofarms layout.doc
[2005/11/28 00:19:23 | 02,745,856 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Real_Premiere_Plug-in_Setup.exe
[2005/11/25 13:11:17 | 00,002,169 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Windows Desktop Search.lnk
[2005/11/23 15:49:48 | 00,258,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicows.dll
[2005/11/22 21:48:49 | 10,913,701 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SOAOTH-31100000-US.EXE
[2005/11/19 22:51:05 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS_MODIFIED.avd
[2005/11/07 21:46:21 | 00,000,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI
[2005/10/30 01:45:51 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\OD%20922-811%20Bumper%20Stickers%20-%20Matte%20White.doc
[2005/10/27 18:33:04 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE.doc
[2005/10/24 23:39:14 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Nigerians in Diaspora.doc
[2005/10/20 15:20:03 | 01,082,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent.dll
[2005/10/17 14:14:46 | 00,118,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\t2embed.dll
[2005/10/17 14:14:45 | 00,080,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontsub.dll
[2005/10/17 14:14:45 | 00,080,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fontsub.dll
[2005/10/10 18:14:41 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Capital One F.doc
[2005/10/08 22:15:36 | 00,499,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp71.dll
[2005/10/08 22:15:36 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\GuiStateShare.dll
[2005/10/08 22:15:34 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cspinterface.dll
[2005/10/05 21:06:43 | 27,762,204 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_commercial.mov
[2005/10/05 20:44:44 | 00,000,682 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\iPodder.lnk
[2005/09/20 22:57:09 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cover letter.doc
[2005/09/19 19:32:05 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\CANON RE.doc
[2005/09/18 23:23:41 | 03,036,691 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\pro_man_XGNV5XUenglish.pdf
[2005/09/09 18:53:41 | 02,067,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdosys.dll
[2005/09/08 22:16:12 | 00,044,022 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama.std
[2005/09/08 21:52:45 | 00,047,946 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\guitar_1.jpg
[2005/09/08 21:21:41 | 00,024,343 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\guitar.jpg
[2005/09/03 11:02:35 | 85,641,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama.avi
[2005/09/03 10:54:18 | 00,101,251 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama musical group.rm
[2005/08/31 18:41:53 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\linkinfo.dll
[2005/08/28 21:14:05 | 02,517,902 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Femi Weds Sara.wmv
[2005/08/26 15:00:00 | 00,140,288 | ---- | M] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMLM7D.DLL
[2005/08/26 15:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMVS7D.DLL
[2005/08/21 22:58:11 | 00,104,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\exposure_pic_2 copy.jpg
[2005/08/21 22:34:54 | 00,902,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\MSNWeatherSetup.msi
[2005/08/20 23:09:21 | 00,629,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\itoya copy.jpg
[2005/08/20 23:04:20 | 00,857,509 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\itoya copy.pdf
[2005/08/20 18:11:08 | 00,035,863 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\best 1.JPG
[2005/08/15 20:33:38 | 00,380,528 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msgr7us.exe
[2005/08/11 22:58:15 | 00,068,105 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled-1 copy.jpg
[2005/08/08 20:23:39 | 01,839,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\femi_sara.pps
[2005/08/05 22:29:10 | 01,165,314 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\re350_bro.pdf
[2005/08/02 20:48:22 | 00,019,807 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Beforaa_businesscard.jpg
[2005/07/29 20:26:50 | 00,007,163 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\coleman portable power kit.htm
[2005/07/28 20:46:27 | 00,001,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
[2005/07/28 19:27:48 | 00,037,258 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wat_2_logo.jpg
[2005/07/26 20:18:52 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\While responding to a question from the members of African All Party Parliamentary Group at the House of Commons in London on Tuesday.doc
[2005/07/26 20:01:11 | 00,041,309 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Mujammed Amin credit report.pdf
[2005/07/26 18:58:40 | 00,008,518 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Elements_Album.htm
[2005/07/25 21:39:49 | 00,101,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\txflog.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:49 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecnv32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:49 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecnv32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:48 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:48 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:45 | 00,540,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comuid.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:44 | 01,267,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsvcs.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:44 | 00,097,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrepl.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:44 | 00,097,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comrepl.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:43 | 00,625,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvut.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:43 | 00,110,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clbcatex.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:43 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\colbact.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:42 | 00,225,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrv.dll
[2005/07/14 00:01:33 | 00,024,195 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled2.gif
[2005/07/08 09:27:56 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\remotesp.tsp
[2005/07/08 01:43:42 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\CIF_AMERICAN_CONTAINER[1][1].doc
[2005/06/30 22:46:50 | 00,394,613 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bro_anatomy_ag.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:44:27 | 00,096,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\impact sprinklers.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:43:26 | 00,107,273 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\MStechtip.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:42:10 | 00,125,400 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Sprnkler Irrigation Uniformity.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:40:37 | 00,087,177 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DripLateral.pdf
[2005/06/30 19:01:55 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business lette_6.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:49 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_10.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:44 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_11.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:37 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_12.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:32 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_13.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_14.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:51 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_15.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:47 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_16.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:35 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_3.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:40 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_5.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:33 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_7.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:26 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_8.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:17 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_9.doc
[2005/06/30 18:23:31 | 00,012,653 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE.gif
[2005/06/28 21:25:19 | 00,002,746 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.jpg
[2005/06/28 18:46:00 | 00,254,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icm32.dll
[2005/06/28 18:46:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscms.dll
[2005/06/23 16:03:59 | 00,007,354 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Fountain_5.gif
[2005/06/22 00:42:59 | 00,001,653 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Webstyle 4.lnk
[2005/06/21 23:24:03 | 15,528,024 | ---- | M] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wstyle4dl.exe
[2005/06/20 18:17:44 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\compliments card.pub
[2005/06/16 19:44:19 | 00,098,963 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EVI-G20E.pdf
[2005/06/09 19:44:33 | 00,007,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\170b1a_74_dxp_eng_driver.zip
[2005/06/09 18:53:36 | 01,033,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\170b1a_74_dfu_aen.pdf
[2005/06/08 00:31:52 | 00,052,468 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Omama Royal Blood.jpg
[2005/06/08 00:05:25 | 49,700,257 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Omama Royal Blood.rm
[2005/06/07 17:53:40 | 00,513,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msgr6suite.exe
[2005/06/05 18:26:08 | 00,000,102 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\VSWizard.ini
[2005/06/05 11:32:25 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\rose b_business card.pub
[2005/06/05 00:27:43 | 00,012,620 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\website_2.jpg
[2005/06/03 18:16:19 | 00,024,165 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\20050603182312J0005424.pdf
[2005/05/26 19:04:27 | 00,155,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\itircl.dll
[2005/05/26 19:04:27 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhsetup.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,194,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,194,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,172,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,172,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/05/26 04:16:24 | 00,198,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iuengine.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:24 | 00,198,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iuengine.dll
[2005/05/25 23:24:33 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_exposure_questions.doc
[2005/05/22 16:47:35 | 00,023,825 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\rb_logo copy.jpg
[2005/05/19 22:10:56 | 01,199,094 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Standard_Monitor_Driver_Unsigned_050413.ZIP
[2005/05/17 22:01:23 | 00,102,035 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Farm Layout_agrofarms copy.jpg
[2005/05/17 21:31:08 | 00,028,970 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mo's pic_2copy.jpg
[2005/05/17 21:22:40 | 00,088,716 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mo's picture.jpg
[2005/05/16 00:29:41 | 00,021,718 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_opacity_ copy.jpg
[2005/05/10 22:43:29 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Nigerians in Diaspora Organization.doc
[2005/05/10 16:45:48 | 00,075,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telnet.exe
[2005/05/02 23:39:44 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\INS 100 Standard Questions On U.doc
[2005/04/22 19:20:02 | 09,276,759 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\vg175-1_user_guide.pdf
[2005/04/18 22:34:00 | 26,554,880 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_credits_modified.avi
[2005/04/17 17:29:35 | 00,069,254 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE copy.jpg
[2005/04/17 17:29:16 | 00,629,797 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE copy.psd
[2005/04/17 17:00:29 | 00,080,677 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Main page copy.jpg
[2005/04/17 00:49:32 | 00,056,542 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\exposure_pic.jpg
[2005/04/15 22:23:33 | 07,351,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\INSTALL_MSN_MESSENGER_DL.EXE
[2005/04/13 22:31:14 | 05,522,716 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_stationID_mortage.rm
[2005/04/13 21:29:14 | 23,149,1584 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_opening title_2.avi
[2005/04/13 21:08:55 | 11,713,8944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_ending title.avi
[2005/04/13 19:32:31 | 00,201,321 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_5.jpg
[2005/04/13 18:34:53 | 00,068,608 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_credits.MSWMM
[2005/04/12 23:26:02 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\New m2TV updates.doc
[2005/04/11 21:05:03 | 00,002,646 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.htm
[2005/04/08 18:24:41 | 00,000,659 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Xara3D6.lnk
[2005/04/06 19:25:48 | 00,038,531 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Francisca Ejale.jpg
[2005/03/30 00:42:47 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr Femi Ajayi.doc
[2005/03/21 15:00:22 | 00,884,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimsg.dll
[2005/03/21 15:00:22 | 00,271,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msihnd.dll
[2005/03/21 15:00:22 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisip.dll
[2005/03/17 21:32:11 | 00,000,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tdlp32.ini
[2005/03/17 21:27:41 | 05,511,616 | ---- | M] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\xara3d6DL.exe
[2005/03/10 20:24:59 | 00,000,818 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Adobe Premiere 6.0.lnk
[2005/03/08 19:17:18 | 00,090,112 | R--- | M] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMCP7D.exe
[2005/03/03 22:55:24 | 00,020,480 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2digitv Updates.doc
[2005/03/02 21:08:52 | 00,000,917 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
[2005/03/02 21:08:45 | 00,176,167 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll
[2005/03/02 21:08:26 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll
[2005/03/02 21:08:26 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:51 | 00,278,528 | ---- | M] (Real Networks, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pncrt.dll
[2005/02/28 12:37:24 | 00,606,293 | ---- | M] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbocx.ocx


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/02/28 12:37:24 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbhelp2.dll
[2005/02/20 00:18:02 | 02,673,059 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600gsm_UG.pdf
[2005/02/20 00:08:41 | 03,247,707 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600verizon_UG.pdf
[2005/02/19 23:58:51 | 00,732,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600bell_GSG_ENG.pdf
[2005/02/19 21:07:44 | 02,855,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\PPView97.exe
[2005/02/05 23:25:26 | 00,170,564 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.ai
[2005/01/30 23:33:01 | 00,272,298 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_stationID_5 copy.jpg
[2005/01/29 23:42:45 | 00,015,958 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_2.jpg
[2005/01/28 21:56:47 | 01,609,805 | ---- | M] (Hewlett Packard) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\hp25001en.exe
[2005/01/23 22:41:45 | 00,001,684 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\PowerDVD.lnk
[2005/01/22 21:30:22 | 13,836,612 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_opentitle.mov
[2005/01/22 21:14:54 | 00,000,540 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Cineletter (3).lnk
[2005/01/18 23:28:53 | 20,798,256 | ---- | M] (Netopsystems AG ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\AdbeRdr70_enu_full.exe
[2005/01/18 21:39:12 | 00,302,569 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd08023.pdf
[2005/01/18 21:36:30 | 00,317,924 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd07999.pdf
[2005/01/18 21:34:41 | 00,808,019 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd07985.pdf
[2005/01/17 00:36:35 | 00,069,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_transcript page.jpg
[2005/01/16 23:55:15 | 00,077,394 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE.jpg
[2005/01/16 02:38:12 | 01,454,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_station id.mov
[2005/01/16 01:07:17 | 00,024,819 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Intro. Page_layout.jpg
[2005/01/16 00:48:06 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Intro_1.doc
[2005/01/16 00:36:54 | 00,016,110 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv1.jpg
[2005/01/14 23:52:56 | 12,846,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTimeFullInstaller.exe
[2005/01/14 21:47:06 | 00,262,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\ntuser.dat
[2005/01/14 18:30:46 | 00,000,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SureThing CD Labeler Deluxe 3.0.lnk
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,005,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CDUninst.isu
[2005/01/12 21:14:11 | 00,000,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\magix.ini
[2005/01/12 21:13:04 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:04 | 00,002,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf16.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:25 | 00,000,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\video deLuxe 2.0.lnk
[2005/01/12 18:24:37 | 00,000,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Shortcut to moviemk.lnk
[2005/01/11 20:50:04 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv.doc
[2005/01/11 20:43:38 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Program Layout.doc
[2005/01/11 01:38:28 | 00,000,986 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk
[2005/01/11 00:09:51 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vpc32.INI
[2005/01/11 00:00:41 | 00,004,161 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI
[2005/01/10 23:57:04 | 00,000,767 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Internet Explorer.lnk
[2005/01/10 23:50:38 | 00,000,211 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2005/01/10 23:43:58 | 00,250,032 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\ntldr
[2005/01/10 23:43:58 | 00,047,564 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\NTDETECT.COM
[2005/01/10 23:35:22 | 00,154,089 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.his
[2005/01/10 23:35:22 | 00,013,421 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.ini
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\z1100b.his
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\z1100b
[2005/01/10 23:31:06 | 00,000,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.ini
[2005/01/10 23:31:03 | 00,000,701 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,003,476 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,001,114 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.ini
[2005/01/10 22:31:53 | 00,025,065 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpscheme.xml
[2005/01/10 22:29:51 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\REGLOCS.OLD
[2005/01/10 22:29:00 | 00,000,261 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\$winnt$.inf
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,002,577 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.NT
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\MSDOS.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\IO.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\control.ini
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\CONFIG.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT
[2005/01/10 22:25:06 | 00,299,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPrx.prx
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsLogon.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sapi.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:20:49 | 00,021,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat
[2005/01/10 22:20:35 | 00,000,037 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vbaddin.ini
[2005/01/10 22:20:35 | 00,000,036 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vb.ini
[2005/01/10 12:36:46 | 00,001,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrueSoft.dat
[2004/12/27 00:00:28 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_Updates_B.doc
[2004/12/17 21:37:24 | 00,024,042 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\WAT agrofarms_envelope.jpg
[2004/11/17 10:41:24 | 00,347,136 | ---- | M] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hypertrm.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:38 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdtrace.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,331,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:26 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpui.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:26 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpui.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcore.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcore.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcd.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcd.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmp.ocx
[2004/09/22 19:46:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmp.ocx
[2004/09/22 19:46:02 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qasf.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:46 | 00,991,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migrate.exe
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,253,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmclien.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,253,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmclien.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,095,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmstor.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,095,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmstor.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:40 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\custsat.dll
[2004/09/17 11:09:00 | 01,060,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFC71.dll
[2004/08/04 02:07:22 | 00,001,788 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin
[2004/08/04 02:02:46 | 00,329,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.exe
[2004/08/04 02:01:10 | 00,087,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpwsx.dll
[2004/08/04 02:01:08 | 00,012,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsddd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,848,384 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,704,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ss3dfo.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,679,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sstext3d.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,610,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sspipes.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,538,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spider.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,433,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiaacmgr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,393,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssflwbox.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,380,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irprops.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,358,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcpl.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,347,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tourstart.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,283,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhlp32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,278,559 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8ds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,265,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,262,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg4ds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,259,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracerpt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,258,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,257,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nusrmgr.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,239,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstrenderer.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msadds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,220,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,206,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,199,680 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iac25_32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,164,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstpager.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,155,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hdwwiz.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,154,624 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ivfsrc.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,148,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg2splt.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,148,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscui.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\winspool.drv
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,135,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\desk.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,131,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndrec32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksproxy.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,129,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intl.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,118,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpeg2data.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthprops.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysocmgr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timedate.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,090,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kswdmcap.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\firewall.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsess.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shrpubw.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,070,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigverif.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,068,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\joy.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,068,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\access.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wextract.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kstvtune.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntadmn.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ndptsp.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbicodec.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utilman.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmypics.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,043,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksxbar.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shmgrate.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmddsp.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpnpinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sethc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xcopy.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbisurf.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hidphone.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vidcap.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skeys.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.cpl


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativmvxx.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmarque.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssbezier.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shutdown.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmyst.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconf.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnpcont.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsink.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stimon.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssstars.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscntfy.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnpinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativdaxx.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrnsave.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spdwnwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smbinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winver.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 01,200,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntbackup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,419,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdm.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,215,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osk.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,124,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net1.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,121,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\schtasks.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\progman.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,107,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsnotify.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsh.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,077,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdbinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,077,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtcshare.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nslookup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\openfiles.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,067,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdshost.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpclip.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\packager.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasphone.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrator.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proquota.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netstat.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcimlby.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcad32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qprocess.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secedit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsh.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runonce.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rexec.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdsaddin.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\savedump.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regsvr32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proxycfg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapir.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,343,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspaint.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,123,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplay32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,117,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtgsvc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqbkup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstinit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsvc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,815,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mobsync.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iexpress.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\makecab.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\magnify.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logman.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconfig.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,034,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxroute.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 01,298,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiag.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,388,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,193,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsquirt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,193,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eudcedit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dwwin.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskpart.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpresult.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,104,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgntfs.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscript.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diantz.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,083,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvsetup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgfat.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmstp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcreate.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdl32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\extrac32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmon32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\grpconv.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplaysvr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeshare.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\conime.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\findstr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\defrag.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontview.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faxpatch.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnsvr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdupgrd.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmremote.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,984,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syssetup.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,858,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi3.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,602,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autoconv.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,596,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsecedit.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,580,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autofmt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,463,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadefui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,417,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbscript.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,378,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,358,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,316,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\untfs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,303,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmstream.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,275,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ulib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,264,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wow32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,183,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\accwiz.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,181,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,135,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webvw.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,132,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,124,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadss.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,115,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavideo.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clipbrd.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32spl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,099,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winscard.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ahui.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,093,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscfgwmi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,091,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xactsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blastcln.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cleanmgr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\synceng.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cipher.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsta.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfwwdm32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmredir.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain_32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstdecod.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprovi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmonui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsnmp32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\url.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umandlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winipsec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_pfu.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,030,749 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbajet32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_fmt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshcon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmdbg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\udhisapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\at.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsock32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wtsapi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winshfhc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wship6.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\auditusr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshrm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,325 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vchnt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autolfn.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmadm.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsvrp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actmovie.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 04,274,816 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nv4_disp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 01,737,856 | ---- | M] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxparhd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 01,580,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfcfiles.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,831,519 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswdat10.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,713,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\opengl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,701,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,657,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,622,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netcfgx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,614,429 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswstr10.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,562,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qedit.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,506,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,488,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,442,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,415,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\samsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,407,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netlogon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,397,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwizc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,397,056 | ---- | M] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\s3gnb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,385,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qdvd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,363,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smlogcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,348,189 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxbde40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,313,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scesrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,312,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgraph.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\objsel.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,283,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pdh.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,279,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qdv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,278,559 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcjt32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,270,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sbe.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,266,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oakley.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,249,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,248,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\newdev.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,245,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,239,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\srrstr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,236,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasapi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,206,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasppp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,204,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswebdvd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,192,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qcap.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,182,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,180,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlunirl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scecli.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,179,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsdba.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,171,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccsccp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,159,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrobj.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,159,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sbeio.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,147,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdchost.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbctrac.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,140,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc_os.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti_ci.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,135,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,120,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\offfilt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,116,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2p.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastls.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,107,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleprn.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,106,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,105,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\polstore.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,103,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlhtml.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcbdyctl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbiop.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,096,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psbase.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,091,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntprint.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,088,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pnetsh.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgasvc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,080,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui0.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,075,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmfilt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storprop.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolss.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,073,832 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcoinst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,073,832 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slcoinst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scarddlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\raschap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shgina.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shimeng.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccu32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccr32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pautoenr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasman.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\resutils.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\servdeps.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,054,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npptools.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrslv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtutils.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrcdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\racpldlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfctrs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncobjapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfproc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,034,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorsvc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtipxmib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrdm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sendcmsg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdhcinst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmmkcert.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\profmap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfdisk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shfolder.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfos.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcbcp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,511 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odtext32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,511 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oddbse32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,510 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odpdx32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,510 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odfox32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,510 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odexl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpsnd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmps.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qmgrprxy.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddenb32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powrprof.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rassapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32gt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pjlmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigtab.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netrap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sensapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\security.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,003,901 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\siint5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 02,113,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiagn.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,507,356 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjet40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,392,671 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm60.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,294,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound3d.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,227,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx8vb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,192,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcndmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,028,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,994,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgina.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,755,200 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,640,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbghelp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,619,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx7vb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,614,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323msp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,586,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,552,989 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrepl40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,517,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,512,029 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexch40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,423,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,421,919 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd2x40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,413,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp60.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,384,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsmsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,380,957 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,375,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnet.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,367,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,349,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsecsnp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,348,189 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspbde40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,344,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,341,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localspl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,338,432 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qcx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,337,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\filemgmt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ippromon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetwiz.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,323,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iedkcs32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,319,517 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexcl40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,315,423 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd3x40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,304,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\duser.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,282,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,274,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,266,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddraw.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,258,077 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstext40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,252,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoeacct.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,241,693 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjtes40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,229,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplayx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,225,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,221,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localsec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,216,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieaksie.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,213,023 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msltus40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,212,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvoice.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,200,192 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,198,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gptext.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,195,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msutb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,186,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtrig.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,186,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\encdec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,183,808 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qcx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,183,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\els.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,181,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmo.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,181,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput8.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,181,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmime.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,159,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimtf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,159,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,153,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,151,583 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjint40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,151,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdart.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,150,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keymgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\initpki.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,144,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hotplug.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorcl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,142,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprop.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakeng.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,135,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,134,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,123,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,123,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrtdep.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,123,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\input.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glu32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,120,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvfw32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,120,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\idq.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,120,320 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrad.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdadiag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,118,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,116,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvvox.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,115,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstlsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgnet.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnetlib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoert2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmstyle.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,104,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmusic.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,103,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmsynth.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,097,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadperf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,092,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dskquota.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,089,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqlogmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,087,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fldrclnr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,087,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdmxsdk.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,084,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmscript.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isign32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ils.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieencode.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Radius Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iccvid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faultrep.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,075,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetpp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwdial.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fdeploy.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msw3prt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmoprp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcbase.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msconf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msctfp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwphbk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iesetup.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmcompos.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\miglibnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhupnp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fwcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6mon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devenum.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtclog.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licwmi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsockx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventlog.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,054,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcirt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ixsso.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dataclen.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,053,279 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjter40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msident.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iernonce.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\htui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,036,921 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imeshare.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpxl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imgutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmloader.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhpast.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciqtz32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,034,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmdd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetmib1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isrdbg32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,032,285 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hsfcisp2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspatcha.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmband.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnmpntw.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddrawex.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\efsadu.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\httpapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsrpcn.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpmodemx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfcsubs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licmgr10.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\feclient.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvacm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\encapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dswave.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmfutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds32gt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetppui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mgmtapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcastmib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdmo.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icaapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprhelp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dciman32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\igmpagnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidle.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksuser.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 01,888,992 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3duag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 01,689,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 01,179,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,870,784 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3d1ag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,825,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim700.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,516,768 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativvaxx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,457,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,377,984 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvaa.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,343,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdial32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,295,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,263,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,252,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compatui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compstui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2cqag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,201,728 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,194,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certcli.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,194,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,185,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmprops.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\credui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldpc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aclui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actxprxy.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\advpack.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvps.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,084,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifil32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browsewm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amstream.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsmsext.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asycfilt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\admparse.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cabinet.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clusapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,052,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\basesrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\camocx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\btpanui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnbjmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgbkend.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\corpol.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csrsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativtmxx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmlib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batmeter.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,025,471 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv04nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,021,183 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv01nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthci.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bidispl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,017,279 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv10nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmcfg32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,015,423 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ch7xxnt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,014,143 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv06nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmsetacl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,011,359 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv02nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8thk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx3.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,004,255 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv01nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,967 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv02nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,775 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv11nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,711 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv09nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,647 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv07nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,615 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv05nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,135 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv08nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:38 | 02,897,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp2res.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:38 | 00,438,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpob2res.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:38 | 00,187,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp1res.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:36 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winbrand.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:36 | 00,764,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winntbbu.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:36 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:30 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sl_anet.acm
[2004/08/04 01:56:28 | 00,549,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:28 | 00,096,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpcdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:28 | 00,096,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpcdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:26 | 00,733,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qedwipes.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:24 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcint.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:24 | 00,053,279 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcji32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:24 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcp32r.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:20 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msprivs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorc32r.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:16 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtmler.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:14 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpx32r.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:14 | 00,004,126 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxmlc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:14 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msafd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,216,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\moricons.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsno.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsfi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdukx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinmal.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinben.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt48.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt47.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinbe1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmaori.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:10 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetres.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,566,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkrsrc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,009,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\framebuf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icmp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pidgen.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pidgen.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprpres.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:04 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnlobby.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:04 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnaddr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:02 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:00 | 00,285,696 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmfd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:00 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browselc.dll
[2004/08/04 00:56:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidserv.dll
[2004/08/04 00:15:50 | 00,145,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
[2004/08/04 00:15:22 | 00,140,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ks.sys
[2004/08/04 00:14:28 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\classpnp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:38 | 00,035,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\bthprint.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\61883.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\61883.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avc.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avc.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:08 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\1394bus.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:00 | 00,051,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\msdv.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:00 | 00,051,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdv.sys
[2004/08/04 00:09:56 | 00,025,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sonydcam.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:58 | 00,016,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbintel.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:48 | 00,031,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbccgp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:48 | 00,026,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbstor.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:44 | 00,142,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:34 | 00,040,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\irbus.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:22 | 00,010,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gameenum.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:20 | 00,036,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:18 | 00,024,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:04 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\stream.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:00 | 00,060,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:50 | 00,018,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:46 | 00,063,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mf.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:44 | 00,043,008 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdagp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:44 | 00,041,088 | ---- | M] (Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sisagp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:38 | 00,006,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smbali.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:34 | 00,017,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\watchdog.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:06 | 00,079,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:52 | 00,012,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mutohpen.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:38 | 00,106,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrcic.dll
[2004/08/04 00:04:36 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr61.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:34 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmbx.dll
[2004/08/04 00:04:34 | 00,012,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023x.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:34 | 00,012,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:32 | 00,030,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismpx.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:32 | 00,030,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:30 | 00,079,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winar30.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:30 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\romanime.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:28 | 00,078,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dayi.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:20 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winime.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:20 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unicdime.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:16 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quick.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:14 | 00,079,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\phon.ime


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/04 00:04:14 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chajei.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:12 | 00,076,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniime.dll
[2004/08/04 00:04:06 | 00,156,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winzm.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:06 | 00,156,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsp.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:02 | 00,156,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winpy.ime
[2004/08/04 00:03:36 | 00,088,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys
[2004/08/04 00:01:56 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asctrls.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:01:26 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshom.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:01:26 | 00,025,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbprint.sys
[2004/08/04 00:01:18 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscript.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:01:16 | 00,153,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\daxctle.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:00:56 | 00,071,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxg.sys
[2004/08/04 00:00:26 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proctexe.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:00:04 | 00,218,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysmon.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:00:00 | 00,014,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tape.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:58 | 00,423,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\html.iec
[2004/08/03 23:59:54 | 00,014,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\diskdump.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:52 | 00,040,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nmnt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:42 | 00,407,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstsc.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:42 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:42 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pciidex.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:36 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spiisupd.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:36 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsdupd.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:28 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscupgrd.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:24 | 00,007,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kd1394.dll
[2004/08/03 23:59:20 | 00,036,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdk6.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:08 | 00,081,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HAL.DLL
[2004/08/03 23:58:46 | 00,015,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbscan.sys
[2004/08/03 23:58:36 | 00,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmlane.sys
[2004/08/03 23:58:26 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt40.dll
[2004/08/03 23:51:22 | 00,053,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dosx.exe
[2004/08/03 23:51:12 | 00,068,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsystem.dll
[2004/08/03 23:51:12 | 00,068,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\mmsystem.dll
[2004/08/03 23:51:04 | 00,844,314 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
[2004/08/03 23:49:34 | 00,092,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\krnl386.exe
[2004/08/03 23:48:46 | 00,003,338 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\redir.exe
[2004/08/03 23:45:16 | 00,035,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio412.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:16 | 00,034,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio404.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:14 | 00,034,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio804.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:12 | 00,035,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio411.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:10 | 00,033,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:56 | 01,041,536 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfdpsp2.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:56 | 00,011,868 | ---- | M] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:50 | 00,685,056 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfcxts2.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:48 | 00,220,032 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfbs2s2.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:42 | 00,129,535 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnt7554.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:40 | 00,180,360 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ntmtlfax.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:40 | 00,180,360 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmtlfax.sys
[2004/08/03 23:32:36 | 00,426,041 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicepad.dll
[2004/08/03 23:32:36 | 00,086,073 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicesub.dll
[2004/08/03 23:32:16 | 00,571,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlgnt.ime
[2004/08/03 23:32:16 | 00,274,489 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputyc.dll
[2004/08/03 23:32:16 | 00,262,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputy.exe
[2004/08/03 23:32:12 | 00,233,527 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjprw.exe
[2004/08/03 23:32:00 | 00,208,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpmig.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:58 | 00,196,665 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpinst.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:56 | 00,480,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintsetp.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:56 | 00,155,705 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdsvr.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:54 | 00,307,257 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:54 | 00,198,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintime.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:54 | 00,081,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:52 | 00,716,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcus.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:52 | 00,368,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcic.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:50 | 00,811,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81k.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:50 | 00,482,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlgnt.ime
[2004/08/03 23:31:50 | 00,340,023 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81.ime
[2004/08/03 23:31:44 | 00,306,176 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbcsp.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:44 | 00,152,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaenh.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:44 | 00,137,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssenh.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:40 | 00,057,399 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cplexe.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:34 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTL8139.sys
[2004/08/03 23:31:34 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtl8139.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:56 | 01,897,408 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:52 | 00,166,912 | ---- | M] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\s3gnbm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:46 | 00,025,471 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv10nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:46 | 00,022,271 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv06nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:42 | 00,011,935 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv11nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:42 | 00,011,871 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv09nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:40 | 00,011,807 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv07nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:40 | 00,011,295 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv08nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:38 | 00,452,736 | ---- | M] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtxparhm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,104,960 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinrvxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,073,216 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atintuxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,063,663 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1rvxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxsxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,036,463 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1tuxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,034,735 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xsxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxbxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,030,671 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1raxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,029,455 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xbxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinsnxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,026,367 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1snxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,021,343 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1ttxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinttxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,056,623 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1btxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinraxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinpdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinmdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,012,047 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1pdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,011,615 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1mdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:28 | 00,701,440 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:28 | 00,327,040 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtaa.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:28 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinbtxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:22:26 | 00,023,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieuinit.inf
[2004/08/03 23:21:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.rll
[2004/08/03 23:21:48 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.rll
[2004/08/03 23:21:44 | 00,004,310 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.rsp
[2004/08/03 23:20:16 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\simpdata.tlb
[2004/08/03 23:20:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdatsrc.tlb
[2004/08/03 23:19:56 | 01,351,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,049,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mstape.sys
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,049,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstape.sys
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,013,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avcstrm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,013,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avcstrm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:07:56 | 00,059,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
[2004/08/03 23:07:56 | 00,059,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbaudio.sys
[2004/08/03 23:00:00 | 00,260,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\cmldr
[2004/08/03 22:58:36 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhid.sys
[2004/08/03 18:07:00 | 01,327,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msnsusii.exe
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,007,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.sig
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,004,569 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat
[2004/07/17 23:55:24 | 00,129,045 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cxthsfs2.cty
[2004/07/17 12:48:44 | 00,249,270 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\locale.nls
[2004/07/17 12:48:44 | 00,022,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sorttbls.nls
[2004/07/17 12:46:14 | 00,053,478 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmon.ini
[2004/07/17 12:39:16 | 00,174,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xenroll.dll
[2004/07/17 12:38:22 | 00,956,990 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\instcat.sql
[2004/07/17 12:36:24 | 00,064,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ativmc20.cod
[2004/07/17 12:35:26 | 01,326,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webfldrs.msi
[2004/07/17 12:35:00 | 00,067,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\netwlan5.img
[2004/07/17 12:34:48 | 00,358,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjetoledb40.dll
[2004/05/18 11:54:56 | 00,000,206 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Yahoo! Briefcase.url
[2004/05/13 11:56:38 | 00,061,290 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sllng.cab
[2004/05/13 11:39:10 | 00,131,072 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLMOHServ.dll
[2004/05/13 11:38:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SmCfg.exe
[2004/05/13 11:38:38 | 00,528,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLLights.dll
[2004/05/13 11:34:06 | 00,167,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\minirec.exe
[2004/05/13 11:33:26 | 00,014,992 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\winddx.sys
[2004/05/13 11:30:28 | 00,536,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.cpl
[2004/05/13 11:26:12 | 00,204,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amr_cpl.dll
[2004/05/13 11:25:06 | 00,351,183 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.cab
[2004/05/13 11:25:04 | 00,368,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.exe
[2004/05/12 20:36:34 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slextspk.dll
[2004/05/12 20:36:34 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slextspk.dll
[2004/05/12 20:33:34 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\coinst.dll
[2004/05/12 20:32:38 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:38 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slserv.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slrundll.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\slrundll.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLGen.dll
[2004/05/12 20:32:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slgen.dll
[2004/05/12 19:41:32 | 00,652,360 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slntamr.sys
[2004/05/12 19:41:32 | 00,652,360 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slntamr.sys
[2004/05/12 19:38:02 | 00,014,408 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RecAgent.sys
[2004/05/12 19:38:02 | 00,014,408 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recagent.sys
[2004/05/12 19:35:08 | 00,231,224 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys
[2004/05/12 19:35:08 | 00,231,224 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlmnt5.sys
[2004/05/12 19:29:50 | 00,100,384 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnthal.sys
[2004/05/12 19:29:50 | 00,100,384 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slnthal.sys
[2004/05/12 19:28:06 | 01,395,296 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys
[2004/05/12 19:28:06 | 01,395,296 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlstrm.sys
[2004/05/12 19:21:18 | 00,013,232 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys
[2004/05/12 19:21:18 | 00,013,232 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slwdmsup.sys
[2004/04/04 06:10:48 | 00,035,971 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\letterhead_m2.jpg
[2004/03/29 17:23:44 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (MindVision Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\unvise32.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/02/11 18:27:18 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\islzma.dll
[2004/01/26 06:52:00 | 00,151,740 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.chm
[2003/12/11 21:56:18 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnphoto.scr
[2003/11/13 13:13:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XMUpload.dll
[2003/11/11 19:55:00 | 00,009,856 | ---- | M] (Padus, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pfc.sys
[2003/10/17 15:03:14 | 00,876,544 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XaraDocG.dll
[2003/10/17 15:03:10 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplMan.dll
[2003/10/14 16:49:16 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplOp.dll
[2003/10/06 15:45:32 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XFontMan.dll
[2003/10/02 17:09:22 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xwsindex.exe
[2003/10/01 15:49:26 | 00,131,072 | ---- | M] (Xara Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BmpImporter.dll
[2003/09/10 16:06:12 | 00,091,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls2.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,716,288 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ltwvc11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,392,192 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltkrn11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,127,488 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltimg11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,285,184 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LFCMP11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,262,656 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LTDIS11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,172,032 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfpng11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,152,064 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,118,784 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltfil11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lffax11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfwmf11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpsd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,041,472 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfgif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,036,864 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfbmp11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcx11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfeps11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftga11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,417,792 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\px.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,397,312 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxwave.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,270,336 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxdrv.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxmas.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vxblock.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,017,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pxhelp20.sys
[2003/09/10 07:01:39 | 00,061,440 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\scrub2k.exe
[2003/09/10 06:56:47 | 00,196,608 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dll
[2003/09/10 06:48:22 | 00,147,512 | ---- | M] (HP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpwhlmn.dll
[2003/09/10 06:48:00 | 00,000,104 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpw1100k.ini
[2003/09/10 06:47:49 | 00,000,242 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dat
[2003/08/05 00:28:34 | 00,138,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCRES.dll
[2003/07/06 06:45:40 | 00,027,709 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bedrm.jpeg1.JPG
[2003/05/19 17:18:36 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BinCoder.dll
[2003/04/18 16:29:26 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4a.dll
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 01,143,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20.DLL
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 00,034,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20ENU.DLL
[2003/03/18 22:05:50 | 00,089,088 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atl71.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:32 | 00,171,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:30 | 00,172,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jview.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:30 | 00,046,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\setdebug.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:30 | 00,015,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jdbgmgr.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:26 | 00,286,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vmhelper.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:26 | 00,049,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clspack.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:26 | 00,021,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjdbc10.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:20 | 00,171,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jit.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:20 | 00,154,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msawt.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:18 | 00,404,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javart.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:18 | 00,139,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaee.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:18 | 00,063,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaprxy.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:16 | 00,187,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacypt.dll
[2003/02/28 17:54:04 | 00,007,315 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javasup.vxd
[2003/02/28 17:38:32 | 00,000,113 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedon.reg
[2003/02/28 17:38:32 | 00,000,113 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedoff.reg
[2003/02/28 17:35:26 | 00,006,550 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\jautoexp.dat
[2003/02/28 17:34:42 | 00,313,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx3j.dll
[2003/02/21 05:42:22 | 00,348,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcr71.dll
[2003/01/17 08:23:12 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdimon.dll
[2003/01/07 08:05:08 | 00,002,695 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[2003/01/07 08:05:06 | 00,000,551 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.H
[2002/12/20 06:02:44 | 01,077,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSCOMCTL.OCX
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 01,708,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSO97V.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,241,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSV7ENU.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMUSIC.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT32.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DOCOBJ.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSORFS.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HLINKPRX.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT16.DLL
[2002/11/22 14:15:10 | 00,102,470 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cine_webpic copy.JPG
[2002/11/06 03:10:14 | 00,167,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmserror.dll
[2002/09/11 07:26:52 | 00,063,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
[2002/09/10 01:29:00 | 07,464,448 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Networking Installation Tutorial.doc
[2002/08/29 04:30:44 | 00,021,281 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\XMLDSOC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:42 | 00,390,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WFC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:40 | 00,022,151 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\TCLASSES.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:12 | 00,014,031 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MSJDBC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:06 | 00,052,311 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DX3.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:04 | 00,056,081 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DAJAVAC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:02 | 00,657,548 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\CLASSES.CAT
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,520,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpvis.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,163,897 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmutil.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,110,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmfilt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsadsn.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,319,542 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmres.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/28 22:36:06 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsvinn.dLL
[2002/08/28 20:57:36 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netfxocm.dll
[2002/08/28 20:51:44 | 00,000,929 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\homepage.inf
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:50 | 00,455,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintsetp.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:50 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlphr.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:48 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmigrate.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:46 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs404.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintlgnt.ime
[2002/08/28 19:39:42 | 00,173,568 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskf.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:42 | 00,097,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtmbx.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:42 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskdic.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsa.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmigrate.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsd.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs804.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:06 | 00,070,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlphr.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:06 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imscinst.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:02 | 00,102,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imlang.dll
[2002/08/28 19:23:06 | 00,042,537 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyboard.sys
[2002/08/28 19:23:06 | 00,042,537 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.sys
[2002/08/20 22:13:12 | 00,189,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WISPTIS.EXE
[2002/08/20 22:10:16 | 00,204,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INKED.DLL
[2002/08/13 06:10:10 | 00,155,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ssleay32.dll
[2002/08/13 06:09:50 | 00,684,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\libeay32.dll
[2002/04/19 16:20:46 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28603.nls
[2002/04/03 15:37:40 | 00,290,816 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codeca.acm
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,862 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termcap
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,487 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\login.cmd
[2002/02/04 02:43:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4r.dll
[2002/01/10 03:01:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (TechSmith Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsccvid.dll
[2001/11/19 13:33:56 | 00,106,496 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgspl.ax
[2001/11/19 13:33:56 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgvd.ax
[2001/11/19 13:33:56 | 00,046,592 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgad.ax
[2001/11/07 13:50:22 | 00,002,675 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\tdwhc3.htm
[2001/11/05 14:55:48 | 00,039,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\master04_background.gif
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,650,688 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplva6.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,581,056 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvw7.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,552,384 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvm6.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,122,304 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvpx.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaw7.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaa6.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplapx.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplam6.dll
[2001/10/26 15:16:31 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FileOps.exe
[2001/10/23 14:11:52 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDEV32.dll
[2001/10/23 14:11:42 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDRV32.dll
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,120,379 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT.386
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,057,696 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\S32EVNT1.DLL
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,004,032 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT1.DLL
[2001/09/17 14:20:02 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cpuinf32.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escimgn.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escwian.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esccmn.dll
[2001/09/04 20:52:56 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRD32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:41:16 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDA32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:56 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRJ32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:52 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIMG32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:46 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDF32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTIC32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTI32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:30 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLTPO32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:22 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPTL32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:14 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCPY32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:08 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLISO32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:06 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDIR32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:04 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRF32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPNT32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:56 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLMSC32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIX.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:40 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIO32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:28 | 00,155,648 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRES32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:24 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\STRING32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,463,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxjpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 10,129,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxkor.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 10,096,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxcht.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 04,399,505 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nls302en.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,440,660 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gm.dls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,374,640 | ---- | M] (Macromedia, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tourW.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 02,178,131 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,875,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,817,687 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,685,606 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.spd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,677,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chsbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,501,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskcopy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,355,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,309,184 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,175,635 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,158,818 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,095,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,039,955 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnresm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,015,477 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,957,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,867,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,838,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,797,189 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\NT5IIS.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,786,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,780,885 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,774,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spttseng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,753,236 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvseres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,750,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,673,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,643,717 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ltts1033.lxa
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,605,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getuname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,605,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getuname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,605,050 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\r1033tts.lxa
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,514,587 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edb500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,471,102 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shellstyle.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\class_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,399,645 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MAPIMIG.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\metal_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\home_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,361,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blue_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,323,641 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdtea.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,315,452 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,311,359 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui2.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msiprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,272,128 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,262,528 | ---- | M] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cinemst2.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,262,148 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sortkey.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,259,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,240,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,235,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoap1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,229,439 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\multibox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,227,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avtapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,227,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avtapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanman.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,218,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_g18030.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,218,003 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,217,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnclim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,199,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir32_32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_950.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_949.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_936.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,185,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\thawbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,157 | ---- | M] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgrpsetu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,157 | ---- | M] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgrpsetu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pagefileconfig.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagefile.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleacc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,162,850 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_932.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,157,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\paqsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,844 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framdit.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft Research) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bnts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,968 | ---- | M] (RioPort) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdwmdmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,144,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dskquoui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,422 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softkey.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,139,810 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20261.nls


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\swprv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndvol32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sndvol32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,135,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framd.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,134,339 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,132,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,132,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsclntr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,131,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxviceo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,127,213 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ega.cpi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshearts.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshearts.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MSVIDEO.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,120,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmine.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmine.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,116,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\updprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,115,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imsinsnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\calc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\calc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,113,222 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneclim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapistub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtstocom.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxscfgwz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avifile.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifile.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVIFILE.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,827 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanja.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,103,424 | ---- | M] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\EqnClass.Dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,103,424 | ---- | M] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eqnclass.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,463 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,457 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv42a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,446 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srusbusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\helphost.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\certmap.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,282 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msencode.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,093,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subrange.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,093,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieinfo5.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,588 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicode.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,087,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrlui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,073 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrfaxa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,020 | ---- | M] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,020 | ---- | M] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,456 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecx.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLECLI.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\clock.avi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,501 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtcstp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\charmap.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\charmap.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,079,872 | ---- | M] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia330.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,079,872 | ---- | M] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia001.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,891 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrmlnka.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,890 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdpa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,883 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrrtosa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcommon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtrig.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventtriggers.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,075,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmipicmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,802 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrclr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwtutor.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciavi.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIAVI.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avwav.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avwav.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio800.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,859 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconf.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio600.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,886 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,700 | ---- | M] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrshuta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,699 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcoina.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnike.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVICAP.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wingb.ime
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systeminfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_874.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_869.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_865.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_863.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_861.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_860.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_857.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_855.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_852.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_850.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_775.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_737.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_437.nls


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxsap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,113 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_875.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_500.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28605.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28599.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28598.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28597.NLS
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28595.NLS
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28594.NLS
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28593.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28592.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28591.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_21866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20905.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20127.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1258.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1257.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1256.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1255.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1254.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1253.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1252.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1251.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1250.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1026.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10082.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10081.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10079.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10029.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10017.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10010.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10007.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10006.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10000.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_037.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,978 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Soap Bubbles.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,954 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Prairie Wind.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Santa Fe Stucco.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acctres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acctres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmimgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acelpdec.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmplprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,508 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrprbda.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,500 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcntra.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmimsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcplui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,172 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmgr32.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisclex4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,458 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ideograf.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemdisp.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trnsprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imkrinst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,167 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System\setup.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drvqry.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\driverquery.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,273 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,112 | ---- | M] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vdmindvd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esuimgd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,409 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,398 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdadm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,678 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convlog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dwil1033.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\freecell.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\freecell.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdplay.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icmui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,528 | ---- | M] (Philips Semiconductors GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cap7146.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stclient.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stclient.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,305 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlbva.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nextlink.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fwdprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmitimep.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tosdvd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\migpwd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,620 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\command.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adrot.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,211 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvpa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,211 | ---- | M] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsdpia.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,209 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv80a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,196 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,179 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwoa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprdim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,794 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntimage.gif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,706 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srdiag.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,258 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,133 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsodbc.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\docprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmi2xml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browscap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,116 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvoica.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,109 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpuex.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esunid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hticons.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,451 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsop.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmig.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,809 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\key01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,809 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\key01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,577 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,575 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,574 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvsezm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,573 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,573 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,339 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,166 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lusrmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,762 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadv.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,397 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrg.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,029 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zcorem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,019 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsvpia.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trialoc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smtpcons.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,515 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,505 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdlib.wsc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msinfo32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentutl.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm9aw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,302 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndproxy.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,484 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MW770.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,937 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zclientm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,927 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs411.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sapisvr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanjadic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dosapp.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,364 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secpol.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winchat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winchat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\notiflag.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fips.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,871 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migisol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regini.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regini.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\controt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,673 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\services.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,079 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsoprq.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipfltdrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\commdlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\commdlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\COMMDLG.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,674 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winhelp.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkfwd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,339 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniansi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esucmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smb6w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sma3w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagecnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsroute.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tools.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm87w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm81w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\znetm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,370 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos411.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,370 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos411.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos412.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos412.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8cw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asptxn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos804.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos804.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos404.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos404.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,746 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrecr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,626 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,420 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios1.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msoobe.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciwave.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIWAVE.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,097 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\country.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,097 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\country.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\River Sumida.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw330ext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm93w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm92w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdsync.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnvfat.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,582 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Greenstone.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,209 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm90w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8dw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8aw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm89w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graftabl.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\et4000.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvidc32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\format.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comaddin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comaddin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciseq.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCISEQ.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wisc10.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm59w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxlegih.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxlegih.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,772 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\geo.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,661 | ---- | M] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spxcoins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,661 | ---- | M] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spxcoins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,603 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw001ext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLESVR.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,006 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gb2312.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd2.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoapr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bopomofo.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logscrpt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0408.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdipx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\brpinfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0407.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,376 | ---- | M] (Toshiba Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tsbvcap.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.pro
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\permchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0816.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0413.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0410.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,535 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfpodbc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\counters.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0c0a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0416.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetsloc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040e.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,694 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,684 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,618 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtsadmin.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mode.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iiscrmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0804.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041f.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0419.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0415.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0414.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0412.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0411.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040b.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0409.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0406.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0405.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0404.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0401.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TAPI.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\simptcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cprofile.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\v7vga.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\partmgr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jupiw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | M] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | M] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,362 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Rhododendron.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Gone Fishing.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,062 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Coffee Bean.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unsecapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsshutdn.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsshutdn.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\status.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qappsrv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qappsrv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,740 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shiftjis.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FeatherTexture.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\raspti.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmtr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tskill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tskill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quser.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isignup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icfgnt5.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icfgnt5.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskadp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avmeter.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avmeter.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\more.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgport.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,860 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnqctl.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\TASKMAN.EXE
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logoff.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logoff.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsdiscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsdiscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shadow.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shadow.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\register.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\flattemp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,710 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kb16.com


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsprof.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs412.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisreset.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgusr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,894 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zonelibm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfaxui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wfwnet.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wfwnet.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\WFWNET.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\HPCRDP.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irclass.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\irclass.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chglogon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\htrn_jis.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win87em.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win87em.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,223 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tslabels.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdasync.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,876 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\korean.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkflt.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wb32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\script.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmevtmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmevtmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cb32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fsvga.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvp.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\riodrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rio8drv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nikedrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ws2ifsl.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Compaq Computer Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cpqdap01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,753 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setver.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tree.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxmcro.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxssend.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atrace.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atrace.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,790 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_iscii.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comm.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpstup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aspperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scriptpw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scriptpw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,110 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqperf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lzexpand.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lzexpand.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\LZEXPAND.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reset.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\reset.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\change.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,522 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Zapotec.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamps51.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iwrps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcomp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\authfilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,029 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ansi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,029 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ansi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ver.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ver.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VER.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasacd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modern.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infoctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,574 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\IASNT4.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,484 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_2.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,386 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctype.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,261 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneoc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhept.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhstb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamci.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhept.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (DSP GROUP, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tssoft32.acm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,191 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios4.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpctrs2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chcp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,382 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\OEMBIOS.CAT


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamregps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec95.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdibm02.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isapips.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\f3ahvoas.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcopy.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,116 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\services
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,046 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_intl.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,948 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_1.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,877 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdprf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\parvdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,708 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.hxx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\KBDAL.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdal.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissync.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hcappres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_is2022.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuq.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgkl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdest.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxgl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuq.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41j.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinpun.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgkl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdest.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdax2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd106n.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpsapi2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftlx041e.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsconins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\admxprox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmload.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduzb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdur.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdro.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkyr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkaz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe319.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe220.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdblr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdazel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdaze.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\write.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\write.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3svapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smimsgif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skdll.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdvntc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduzb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdurdu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdur.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth0.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdro.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkyr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkaz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinmar.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinkan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinhin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinguj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdindev.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdheb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe319.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe220.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdblr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdazel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdaze.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisrstap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgaoem.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SHELL.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgeo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarmw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarme.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dcomcnfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcomcnfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrereg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\himem.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\himem.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,677 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zeeverm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds16gt.dLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ds16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ctrs51.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mnmdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\beep.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpcfgex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcfgex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdl.trm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timer.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\timer.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TIMER.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,683 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\lmhosts.sam
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iismui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,577 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprtj.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,458 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrs.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\oprghdlr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\system.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\system.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SYSTEM.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,286 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tslabels.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,214 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprint.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,178 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpcnts.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,167 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaci.rat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,010 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdcnt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\null.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,891 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfci.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,755 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqprfsym.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,732 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfwci.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netware.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VGA.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winoldap.mod
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mouse.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouse.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MOUSE.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyboard.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\KEYBOARD.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,931 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,818 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrnm.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sound.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sound.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SOUND.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.cht
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.chs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,492 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdriver.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,405 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\msdfmap.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Blue Lace 16.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,161 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlogon.cmd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmtask.tsk
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmtask.tsk
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MMTASK.TSK
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perffilt.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,131 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadfix.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srframe.mmf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.sdf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,799 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\protocol
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprf.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.eng
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,741 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,707 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\_default.pif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,697 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.tha
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,435 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfwci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,427 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,407 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\networks
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,343 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prodspec.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_except.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,140 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perffilt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,114 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pcl.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,081 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.vxd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,075 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\View Channels.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmos.ram
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,051 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pscript.sep
[2001/08/17 23:36:54 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComS.exe
[2001/08/17 23:36:54 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcoms.exe
[2001/08/17 23:36:54 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_regtrace.exe
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxud32.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxud32.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxu12.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxu12.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxscan.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxscan.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxp60.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxp60.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 02,134,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpsnap.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpadm.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpctrs.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpapi.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_snprfdll.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,205,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seo.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_scripto.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seos.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_rwnh.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,116,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVCodec2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,116,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodec2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2RC.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2rc.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_ntfsdrv.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComC.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcomc.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:18 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_mailmsg.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:16 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_fcachdll.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:12 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csamsp.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:12 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csamsp.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:10 | 00,312,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqueue.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:10 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqadmin.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:10 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_adsiisex.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:54 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/17 15:36:42 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfman32.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:30 | 00,495,616 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sblfx.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:14 | 00,256,512 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devcon32.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:12 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctwdm32.dll
[2001/08/17 15:05:16 | 00,028,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCD.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:16 | 00,028,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcd.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,351,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCodek2.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,351,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodek2.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,048,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCam2.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,048,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcam2.sys
[2001/08/17 14:58:12 | 00,022,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\umaxpcls.sys
[2001/08/17 14:58:12 | 00,022,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxpcls.sys
[2001/08/17 14:57:38 | 00,016,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
[2001/08/17 14:57:38 | 00,016,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modemcsa.sys
[2001/08/17 14:02:20 | 00,009,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidusb.sys
[2001/08/17 13:48:00 | 00,012,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouhid.sys
[2001/08/17 07:56:00 | 00,137,216 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atidrae.dll
[2001/08/17 06:46:40 | 00,006,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\enum1394.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:16 | 00,397,502 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vpctcom.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:16 | 00,064,605 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vvoice.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:14 | 00,604,253 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmodem.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:14 | 00,112,574 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptserlp.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:34 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atixbar.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:28 | 00,017,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:22 | 00,017,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atitunep.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:04 | 00,046,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:00 | 00,075,136 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atimpae.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:34 | 00,036,480 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfmanm.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:28 | 00,006,912 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:26 | 00,283,904 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:20 | 00,003,712 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctljystk.sys
[2001/07/21 15:40:50 | 00,003,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srgb.icm
[2001/07/21 11:49:12 | 02,104,298 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2
[2001/07/21 07:29:26 | 00,000,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pthsp.dat
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,148,888 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,144,792 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,144,792 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2001/07/06 23:56:44 | 00,410,984 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deploytk.dll
[2001/06/25 00:00:00 | 00,172,032 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esdtr.dll
[2001/05/23 00:00:00 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epfb5cpl.dll
[2001/05/21 00:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esintpl.dll
[2001/05/09 17:47:10 | 00,466,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmoe.dll
[2001/05/07 00:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epcomdd.dll
[2001/03/08 18:30:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3a.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:42 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npwmsdrm.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:40 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asfsipc.dll
[2001/02/27 02:32:14 | 00,830,093 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\TruthAboutCheating_2.pdf
[2001/02/11 21:54:01 | 00,001,827 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Windows Live Messenger .lnk
[2001/01/22 04:25:24 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ATHPRXY.DLL
[2000/12/28 16:03:56 | 00,001,038 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Password Recovery for MSN.lnk
[2000/12/28 10:55:12 | 00,308,698 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\telvue_pegtv.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:51:29 | 00,151,741 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Critical_Links_White_Paper_Top_10.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:14:50 | 01,622,759 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SATEL_2008.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:11:14 | 00,048,585 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SLA_off_internet.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:10:46 | 00,534,627 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\BROC_off_internet.pdf
[2000/12/28 05:10:26 | 00,006,587 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SWREG - Order Confirmation.htm
[2000/12/28 05:00:30 | 00,188,416 | ---- | M] (TeraByte Unlimited) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\burncdcc.exe
[2000/12/27 13:45:08 | 00,003,090 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SWREG - Error.htm
[2000/12/27 10:34:59 | 00,001,019 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Data Doctor Password Recovery MSN Explorer(Evaluation).lnk
[2000/12/27 10:16:38 | 00,692,460 | ---- | M] (Pro Data Doctor Pvt. Ltd. ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\MSN-exp-pwd-recovery-demo.exe
[2000/12/27 06:37:37 | 02,242,398 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\20081107134320_CHSRABusinessPlan2008.pdf
[2000/12/27 06:26:26 | 46,897,555 | ---- | M] (Your Company Name ) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\CubeMasterEvalSetup(NI).exe
[2000/12/14 20:05:28 | 00,299,520 | ---- | M] (InstallShield Corporation, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe
[2000/11/29 10:50:44 | 00,472,064 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cleaner Export.qtx
[2000/11/29 10:50:44 | 00,000,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.qtr
[2000/11/29 10:50:42 | 00,471,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.dll
[2000/11/17 13:28:22 | 13,571,160 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cdcover.avi
[2000/10/11 00:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esicm.dll
[2000/09/28 14:41:23 | 00,018,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Campus Sample interview questions.htm
[2000/09/28 13:54:24 | 00,027,814 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Informational-Interview Request Letter.htm
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pds.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nts.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsys.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cba.dll
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 01,039,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJET35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,368,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\VBAR332.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,251,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRD2X35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,222,720 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSLTUS35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,109,056 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\IX509CLS.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,092,672 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSL.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ODBCTL32.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Intel) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LOC32VC0.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INDSM_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CLUTIL_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,037,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJINT35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,024,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJTER35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSMS_IN.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AMSLIB.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSGSYS.EXE
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CBAXFR.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,000,133 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.SIG
[2000/09/07 00:16:07 | 00,000,681 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\os574210.bin
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,212,480 | ---- | M] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | M] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,098,816 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,080,412 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2000/08/17 11:54:05 | 00,001,152 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Default.rdp
[2000/07/28 21:43:50 | 00,449,888 | ---- | M] (Yahoo! Inc.) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\msgr8us.exe
[2000/07/25 20:13:09 | 00,000,275 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\videodeLuxe.INI
[2000/07/13 18:37:10 | 00,016,804 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dircorner.gif
[2000/06/02 07:51:50 | 00,034,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSERROR.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:51:02 | 00,084,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSCMPS.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:48:46 | 00,427,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4C32.DLL
[2000/05/26 08:21:48 | 00,002,206 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2000/05/26 08:20:11 | 00,000,006 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\SA.DAT
[2000/05/26 08:20:07 | 00,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2000/05/26 08:20:05 | 53,644,9024 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2000/05/26 08:19:17 | 06,553,600 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NTUSER.DAT
[2000/05/26 08:18:53 | 00,000,278 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.ini
[2000/05/26 07:46:19 | 00,001,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\-.addons.mozilla.org
[2000/05/26 07:45:03 | 00,001,602 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk
[2000/05/26 06:58:35 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Jpekuy.bin
[2000/05/26 06:58:33 | 00,000,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Bsiquvifuk.dat
[2000/05/24 04:22:35 | 00,054,156 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.qfn
[2000/05/23 22:45:58 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSSTDFMT.DLL
[2000/05/23 12:13:16 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Inscriber Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intsrc.dll
[2000/05/23 08:13:31 | 00,002,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2000/05/23 03:23:28 | 04,081,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\El Wah Letter Edit.doc
[2000/05/23 03:15:46 | 00,226,816 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2000/05/20 03:51:43 | 00,001,409 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.for
[2000/05/19 13:18:37 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat
[2000/05/18 07:04:55 | 00,548,352 | ---- | M] (OldTimer Tools) -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe
[2000/05/17 13:36:29 | 00,000,227 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system.ini
[2000/05/17 13:36:18 | 00,000,027 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2000/05/17 13:18:49 | 03,837,005 | R--- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Project.exe
[2000/05/17 12:55:04 | 00,006,456 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\silufase
[2000/05/14 09:16:41 | 04,260,346 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\IconCache.db
[2000/05/13 01:53:18 | 00,000,440 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.pol
[2000/05/13 01:50:17 | 06,553,600 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NTUser.001
[2000/05/11 14:06:20 | 00,397,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRDO20.DLL
[2000/05/10 00:09:41 | 00,302,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\BDR_PP_Life_Pupose_Module.doc
[2000/05/07 05:37:54 | 00,164,311 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\NAHC_NDA_v2009.pdf
[2000/05/07 05:05:17 | 00,000,056 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezsidmv.dat
[2000/05/05 02:21:47 | 33,285,770 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chit chat_B.wmv
[2000/05/05 00:08:22 | 00,020,012 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTime4_Required.mov
[2000/05/04 21:28:16 | 11,394,5666 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chit chat_A.mov
[2000/04/27 19:48:38 | 14,352,722 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.WAV
[2000/04/27 19:48:38 | 00,002,074 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.HDP
[2000/04/27 19:23:58 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.H0
[2000/04/27 18:51:49 | 00,001,496 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_OPENING TITLE_2.avd
[2000/04/27 12:15:18 | 00,115,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\outsound.bin

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2007/11/24 23:00:00 | 08,107,448 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Endingtitle.mov
[2007/11/24 22:07:36 | 13,912,168 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_benningtitle.mov
[2007/11/24 02:00:48 | 51,283,757 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr. Major Ogo Ezeokeke.wmv
[2007/11/24 01:49:02 | 00,296,161 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new stationID_4.png
[2007/11/10 00:13:15 | 21,425,121 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash.wmv
[2007/11/09 21:57:02 | 00,000,284 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
[2007/11/07 00:37:15 | 16,294,932 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Enf_10.mov
[2007/11/05 01:40:21 | 18,907,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Enf_10_new2.mov
[2007/11/05 00:57:15 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENTERTAINMENT NEWS FLASH_A.avd
[2007/10/29 15:43:03 | 01,287,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quartz.dll
[2007/10/21 12:24:20 | 17,885,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.swf
[2007/10/21 11:29:00 | 00,142,231 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amin's_house.jpg
[2007/10/16 22:15:53 | 11,373,0200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.mov
[2007/10/16 16:23:00 | 38,799,399 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.wmv
[2007/10/16 16:03:43 | 00,007,613 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Passing Through Cities of Bluewater.tdk
[2007/10/14 17:29:37 | 00,021,564 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Baba Ologba copy.jpg
[2007/10/06 21:15:27 | 10,541,424 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ending title.mov
[2007/10/06 18:46:19 | 13,008,432 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\emeka.mov
[2007/10/06 18:40:42 | 02,975,958 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka.wmv
[2007/10/06 17:52:30 | 00,010,493 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\emeka.X3D
[2007/10/06 17:51:25 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka.avi
[2007/09/09 00:02:43 | 00,038,375 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Emeka_Thanksgiving Service.ppj
[2007/09/08 22:36:15 | 30,870,5575 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\144_Background1.mov
[2007/08/30 21:43:06 | 00,003,265 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2Design.png
[2007/08/30 21:42:44 | 00,003,702 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Cafe_Scientific.png
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,167,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\uninstal.log
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,000,792 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\The Flash Ad Creator 25.exe.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,000,742 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Shortcut to SAFlashPlayer.exe.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:33:36 | 00,000,869 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Flash AD Creator v2 Manual.pdf.lnk
[2007/08/28 23:27:32 | 13,238,5606 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash_Ad_v25_Upgrader_Setup.zip
[2007/08/23 20:22:10 | 00,001,580 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\LimeWire 4.14.8.lnk
[2007/08/23 01:14:05 | 03,448,946 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled.sqf
[2007/08/23 01:08:44 | 00,115,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\outsound.bin
[2007/08/13 00:15:29 | 00,001,759 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache
[2007/08/06 15:24:47 | 00,167,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\P1010141_0009.jpg
[2007/08/03 21:23:58 | 00,001,152 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Default.rdp
[2007/07/31 13:22:51 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\M2DIGITV PROMO AD SCRIPT.doc
[2007/07/30 22:14:34 | 00,102,470 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cine_webpic copy.JPG
[2007/07/30 22:11:22 | 00,002,675 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\tdwhc3.htm
[2007/07/30 19:49:02 | 10,462,925 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Holy Angel.wmv
[2007/07/30 19:41:41 | 29,195,7916 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Holy Angel.avi
[2007/07/30 19:06:33 | 06,214,099 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant trailer.wmv
[2007/07/30 18:38:22 | 25,382,209 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Exposure.wmv
[2007/07/29 23:41:09 | 19,101,2864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Immigrant_trailer.avi
[2007/07/29 23:25:54 | 73,652,7872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Immigrant_modified.avi
[2007/07/29 03:01:33 | 00,001,604 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2007/07/29 02:11:03 | 67,956,101 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ike Onuaha.wmv
[2007/07/28 22:29:37 | 60,848,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_exposure_stationid.avi
[2007/07/19 00:27:33 | 00,000,067 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\photoshow_express_setup.txt
[2007/07/16 22:22:15 | 00,907,668 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_stationID.mov
[2007/07/16 22:21:15 | 00,285,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure1.wmv
[2007/07/16 22:18:28 | 00,283,161 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_stationID.wmv
[2007/07/16 21:42:23 | 00,703,044 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\-m2TV_Exposure_stationID.swf
[2007/07/16 21:26:12 | 00,289,792 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_New stationID2.avi
[2007/07/16 21:15:43 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Exposure_New stationID.avi
[2007/07/13 11:10:44 | 00,000,812 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Messenger.lnk
[2007/07/07 19:20:51 | 02,105,852 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant_trailer_19_9_300.mov
[2007/07/07 19:20:39 | 07,893,686 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Immigrant_MusicVideo_19_9_300.mov
[2007/07/05 23:56:57 | 15,782,0404 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr.mov
[2007/06/29 19:42:35 | 03,499,386 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled.swf
[2007/06/29 19:17:45 | 00,001,636 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Namo FreeMotion 2006.lnk
[2007/06/27 23:24:35 | 12,565,923 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\adobemagazine.zip
[2007/06/25 23:54:52 | 21,777,350 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr David Agbeti.wmv
[2007/06/25 23:40:41 | 00,000,141 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr_David_Agbeti.html
[2007/06/25 01:15:34 | 67,195,0328 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\anita2.avi
[2007/06/25 00:51:12 | 00,018,636 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr David Agbeti.jpg
[2007/06/25 00:47:33 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\AGBETI4.avd
[2007/06/24 23:56:35 | 84,417,921 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr. David Agbeti.wmv
[2007/06/12 22:32:15 | 32,976,4860 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agbeti4.avi
[2007/06/12 21:41:06 | 00,024,623 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union.jpg
[2007/06/12 21:23:54 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_OPENTITLE_1.avd
[2007/06/02 22:14:14 | 00,489,598 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_promo_1-1.pdf
[2007/06/02 19:29:11 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DVD 2.avd
[2007/05/28 21:57:23 | 00,062,928 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday copy.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:52:43 | 00,011,447 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday_3.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:51:39 | 00,011,077 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday_2.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:48:47 | 00,009,452 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Ashley 15th Birthday.jpg
[2007/05/28 21:46:12 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ASHLEY.avd
[2007/05/24 21:22:17 | 00,189,910 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_3 copy.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:21:59 | 00,211,303 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_3 copy.png
[2007/05/24 21:13:12 | 00,099,796 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News .x3d
[2007/05/24 21:12:05 | 00,154,174 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_2.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:08:38 | 00,051,155 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news_1.jpg
[2007/05/24 21:03:52 | 00,039,603 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\entertainment news.jpg
[2007/05/24 19:05:09 | 21,631,1808 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.avi
[2007/05/24 18:57:29 | 03,221,939 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.rm
[2007/05/24 18:54:39 | 15,282,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\``Entertainment News Flash_A.mov
[2007/05/24 18:04:28 | 00,129,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash_A.avi
[2007/05/24 17:39:12 | 00,125,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Entertainment News Flash.avi
[2007/05/23 20:11:58 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF_2.avd
[2007/05/23 20:10:18 | 00,120,320 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF_2.avi
[2007/05/23 20:05:07 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.avd
[2007/05/23 20:02:29 | 00,044,500 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.X3D
[2007/05/23 19:51:03 | 00,113,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\enf_1.avi
[2007/05/23 19:29:36 | 00,113,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ENF.avi
[2007/05/18 18:18:46 | 41,728,776 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ashley1.avi
[2007/05/17 10:52:37 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\My journey to Africa.doc
[2007/05/05 19:08:28 | 28,307,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union of Northern California.wmv
[2007/05/05 18:17:04 | 01,801,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Vesa070506011704-29009091009106.avi
[2007/05/02 02:43:12 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Religion.doc
[2007/04/30 01:13:34 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Religion Essay.doc
[2007/04/17 21:52:49 | 00,037,524 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\060214_animal_love[1].jpg


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2007/04/13 22:51:14 | 00,012,404 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\West Coast African Store Owner_2.wmv
[2007/04/12 16:07:22 | 00,129,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Securing Your Organization.doc
[2007/04/09 23:11:35 | 00,764,868 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apph_sp.sdb
[2007/04/09 23:11:35 | 00,217,118 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apphelp.sdb
[2007/04/09 23:07:10 | 00,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\MsftWdf_user_01_00_00.Wdf
[2007/03/07 23:52:58 | 00,297,333 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new_logo6.swf
[2007/03/07 23:34:42 | 00,084,577 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.rm
[2007/03/05 01:17:42 | 00,021,307 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationid_m2tv.jpg
[2007/03/05 01:16:37 | 00,017,909 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_new logo.rm
[2007/02/12 20:15:36 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMVS7D.DLL
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,757 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,740 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Adobe Reader 7.0.lnk
[2007/02/02 02:27:25 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\English Essay.doc
[2007/01/31 01:03:46 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Marketing-Program Ideas.doc
[2007/01/06 00:53:50 | 00,000,767 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Internet Explorer.lnk
[2007/01/03 18:59:38 | 07,464,448 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Networking Installation Tutorial.doc
[2006/12/06 22:06:04 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Executive Governor of Kwara State.doc
[2006/12/04 00:34:17 | 00,109,739 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amins house copy.jpg
[2006/12/03 23:38:36 | 00,183,260 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy copy.pdf
[2006/12/03 23:38:06 | 00,183,317 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy.ai
[2006/12/03 23:15:53 | 00,016,113 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2_background copy.jpg
[2006/11/29 21:14:11 | 00,039,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\master04_background.gif
[2006/11/29 21:11:08 | 00,059,909 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\8.jpg
[2006/11/29 20:50:17 | 00,027,709 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bedrm.jpeg1.JPG
[2006/11/29 20:44:27 | 13,571,160 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cdcover.avi
[2006/11/29 20:41:11 | 00,016,804 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dircorner.gif
[2006/11/29 20:39:43 | 00,000,540 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Cineletter (3).lnk
[2006/11/29 20:22:15 | 00,003,833 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Paste3.jpg
[2006/11/29 19:47:01 | 00,007,309 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kazeem.htm
[2006/11/28 23:05:59 | 00,007,312 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\FEMI.htm
[2006/11/28 00:36:25 | 00,007,317 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\sarafa.htm
[2006/11/28 00:29:08 | 00,007,301 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\adisa.htm
[2006/11/28 00:19:38 | 00,007,327 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\oyin.htm
[2006/11/27 23:48:56 | 00,008,181 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Electronic Diversity.htm
[2006/11/26 21:00:31 | 00,148,488 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv2.swf
[2006/11/23 18:25:00 | 00,297,333 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_stationID.swf
[2006/11/23 18:20:17 | 00,001,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.html
[2006/11/23 18:20:16 | 00,297,333 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.swf
[2006/11/23 18:19:08 | 00,868,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv4.fla
[2006/11/23 16:48:31 | 00,758,480 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.mov
[2006/11/23 15:32:52 | 01,742,336 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv3.avi
[2006/11/23 14:42:36 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\NEW_STATIONID_M2TV2.avd
[2006/11/23 14:41:37 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv2.avi
[2006/11/23 14:33:48 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\NEW_STATIONID_M2TV.avd
[2006/11/23 14:30:33 | 00,038,998 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.x3d
[2006/11/23 14:18:15 | 00,156,077 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.gif
[2006/11/23 14:14:57 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_stationID_m2tv.avi
[2006/11/18 21:36:47 | 00,039,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Pastel2.jpg
[2006/11/18 21:35:11 | 00,002,735 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Pastel.jpg
[2006/11/18 19:43:54 | 00,026,430 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\new_background.jpg
[2006/10/17 01:00:13 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Who Am I Essay.doc
[2006/10/13 22:58:58 | 00,151,814 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv1.swf
[2006/09/24 01:42:05 | 00,104,861 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv.swf
[2006/09/24 01:39:16 | 00,371,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_new logo.X3D
[2006/09/24 01:18:31 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Instruction.doc
[2006/08/22 05:05:26 | 00,498,742 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxmasf.dll
[2006/08/19 00:42:35 | 00,021,679 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ADENIKE fILM.htm
[2006/08/15 23:09:36 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Like Fela would sing.doc
[2006/08/14 21:02:06 | 00,014,302 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash templates - The Flash Ad Creator by Laughingbird software.htm
[2006/08/14 21:01:35 | 00,150,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Flash Ad tutorials.doc
[2006/08/09 22:41:03 | 00,333,429 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\first lady of kwara
[2006/07/16 03:01:38 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\His Excellency.doc
[2006/07/16 01:58:52 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Audience with Executive Governor 7-12-06.doc
[2006/07/13 01:13:11 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrator_6.doc
[2006/07/10 21:39:57 | 00,083,108 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Esan Union.std
[2006/07/10 20:39:54 | 15,309,824 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dvd 2.avi
[2006/07/09 00:32:51 | 00,017,158 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\dance_4.jpg
[2006/07/01 09:56:43 | 00,361,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV stationID.ppt
[2006/06/25 23:10:59 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Administrator_3.doc
[2006/05/25 22:35:26 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Please print and keep this page for your records.doc
[2006/05/22 18:50:23 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\paypal.doc
[2006/05/22 18:48:45 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Invoice.doc
[2006/05/20 11:30:50 | 00,004,863 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\N4B8B886_small.jpg
[2006/05/20 11:30:14 | 00,006,406 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\224benin_small.jpg
[2006/05/20 10:28:28 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\BACKGROUND INFORMATION.doc
[2006/05/04 19:37:28 | 00,174,524 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\lower basin's letter.jpg
[2006/05/04 19:20:11 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\commissioner's letter.doc
[2006/05/04 19:10:53 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Governor's letter_of appreciation.doc
[2006/05/04 18:50:44 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\lower nigerbasin_letter.doc
[2006/05/01 18:24:33 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Report from Nigeria 06.doc
[2006/04/27 23:43:31 | 00,047,218 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Femi Weds Sara..std
[2006/04/23 22:45:11 | 00,017,202 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kwara_tv receipt.mdi
[2006/04/23 22:42:28 | 00,120,320 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\kwara_tv receipt.pub
[2006/03/24 07:25:01 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrato1.doc
[2006/03/11 14:36:25 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_4.avd
[2006/03/11 14:27:52 | 10,437,3248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_4.avi
[2006/03/11 14:23:13 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL_UNCOMP_1.avd
[2006/03/11 12:57:08 | 03,974,978 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama musical group_4.WAV
[2006/03/11 11:56:56 | 29,064,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.ppt
[2006/03/10 19:49:57 | 00,426,191 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agric_irrigation2 copy.jpg
[2006/03/02 22:48:12 | 11,131,04180 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chuks' movies_2.avi
[2006/02/16 00:29:55 | 22,620,8360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\evil reward.avi
[2006/02/13 19:15:49 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\The Administrator.doc
[2006/02/11 20:22:38 | 00,047,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\amin_1 copy.jpg
[2006/02/11 20:16:35 | 00,036,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Bilani copy.jpg
[2006/02/09 22:35:23 | 00,000,739 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Spy Sweeper for MSN.lnk
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wrlzma.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:20 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\islzma.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,684,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\libeay32.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,155,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ssleay32.dll
[2006/02/01 00:50:48 | 00,001,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SuperVoice.LNK
[2006/02/01 00:43:33 | 00,001,720 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICADDPR.deb
[2006/02/01 00:41:21 | 00,000,908 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICWAVE.DEB
[2006/02/01 00:36:03 | 00,000,831 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SETUP.deb
[2006/02/01 00:35:56 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICUNINS.DLL
[2006/02/01 00:35:55 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SVUNINST.EXE
[2006/02/01 00:35:54 | 00,000,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FAX.INI
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,536,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.cpl
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,528,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLLights.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,368,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,351,183 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.cab
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,204,800 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amr_cpl.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,167,936 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\minirec.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,151,740 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.chm
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,131,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLMOHServ.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SmCfg.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slextspk.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slextspk.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLGen.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slgen.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\coinst.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slrundll.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\slrundll.exe
[2006/02/01 00:19:55 | 00,000,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\56HP92-SL3.DAT
[2006/01/29 23:12:24 | 00,089,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\WAT agrofarms_mailing label.pub
[2006/01/28 14:30:20 | 14,352,722 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.WAV
[2006/01/15 22:48:52 | 00,000,681 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\os574210.bin
[2006/01/15 13:51:37 | 00,579,350 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mvstcdxx.lst
[2006/01/13 19:29:43 | 53,644,9024 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2006/01/11 19:18:30 | 70,991,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\ayorindes_5.ppt
[2005/12/25 00:00:30 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_ENDING TITLE.avd
[2005/12/25 00:00:14 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS_A.avd
[2005/12/25 00:00:12 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS.avd
[2005/12/24 23:59:55 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2DIGITV_COMMERCIAL.avd
[2005/12/24 23:59:38 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_STATION ID.avd
[2005/12/24 22:21:49 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\FWCONGRA.avd
[2005/12/09 21:33:47 | 36,906,666 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_commercial.avi
[2005/12/07 18:56:05 | 00,001,659 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Macromedia Flash 8.lnk
[2005/12/06 00:06:32 | 00,247,031 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_d.png
[2005/12/05 23:57:27 | 00,086,299 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_c.jpg
[2005/12/05 23:24:22 | 00,247,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial_2.png
[2005/12/05 22:49:11 | 00,556,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cal_financial.pub
[2005/12/04 22:20:25 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Agrofarms layout.doc
[2005/11/22 21:48:49 | 10,913,701 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SOAOTH-31100000-US.EXE
[2005/11/19 23:23:05 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Nigeria_m2digitv_promo.doc
[2005/11/19 22:51:05 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_CREDITS_MODIFIED.avd
[2005/10/30 01:32:13 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\OD%20922-811%20Bumper%20Stickers%20-%20Matte%20White.doc
[2005/10/27 19:13:44 | 00,004,734 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\California Financial.gif
[2005/10/25 00:01:10 | 00,027,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SATL.gif
[2005/10/25 00:00:57 | 01,240,662 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SP19.AVI
[2005/10/14 21:05:22 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Nigerians in Diaspora.doc
[2005/10/05 21:06:39 | 27,762,204 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_commercial.mov
[2005/10/05 20:44:39 | 00,000,682 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\iPodder.lnk
[2005/09/27 21:14:01 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DP triplets have metamorphosed into a four.doc
[2005/09/20 22:57:09 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\cover letter.doc
[2005/09/19 21:32:39 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Intro_letter_Kwara State Govt.doc
[2005/09/18 23:17:23 | 03,036,691 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\pro_man_XGNV5XUenglish.pdf
[2005/09/10 22:08:46 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Capital One F.doc
[2005/09/08 22:16:12 | 00,044,022 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama.std
[2005/09/08 21:52:42 | 00,047,946 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\guitar_1.jpg
[2005/09/08 21:21:40 | 00,024,343 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\guitar.jpg
[2005/09/03 11:01:36 | 85,641,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama.avi
[2005/09/03 10:53:40 | 00,101,251 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\tama musical group.rm
[2005/08/28 21:11:58 | 02,517,902 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Femi Weds Sara.wmv
[2005/08/21 22:58:08 | 00,104,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\exposure_pic_2 copy.jpg
[2005/08/21 22:34:54 | 00,902,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\MSNWeatherSetup.msi
[2005/08/20 23:09:18 | 00,629,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\itoya copy.jpg
[2005/08/20 23:04:16 | 00,857,509 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\itoya copy.pdf
[2005/08/20 18:11:07 | 00,035,863 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\best 1.JPG
[2005/08/17 23:59:51 | 00,002,169 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Windows Desktop Search.lnk
[2005/08/11 22:58:12 | 00,068,105 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled-1 copy.jpg
[2005/08/08 20:23:39 | 01,839,616 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\femi_sara.pps
[2005/08/05 22:25:43 | 01,165,314 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\re350_bro.pdf
[2005/08/05 21:39:26 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\CANON RE.doc
[2005/08/02 20:48:22 | 00,019,807 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Beforaa_businesscard.jpg
[2005/07/29 20:27:54 | 00,007,163 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\coleman portable power kit.htm
[2005/07/28 19:27:46 | 00,037,258 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\wat_2_logo.jpg
[2005/07/26 20:17:46 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\While responding to a question from the members of African All Party Parliamentary Group at the House of Commons in London on Tuesday.doc
[2005/07/26 20:01:11 | 00,041,309 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Mujammed Amin credit report.pdf
[2005/07/26 18:58:27 | 00,008,518 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Elements_Album.htm
[2005/07/21 16:37:23 | 00,024,042 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\WAT agrofarms_envelope.jpg
[2005/07/14 00:01:33 | 00,024,195 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Untitled2.gif
[2005/07/08 01:00:53 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\CIF_AMERICAN_CONTAINER[1][1].doc
[2005/07/06 22:18:32 | 00,514,560 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\agric_irrigation.jpg
[2005/06/30 22:46:25 | 00,394,613 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bro_anatomy_ag.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:44:27 | 00,096,468 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\impact sprinklers.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:43:25 | 00,107,273 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\MStechtip.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:42:10 | 00,125,400 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Sprnkler Irrigation Uniformity.pdf
[2005/06/30 22:40:37 | 00,087,177 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\DripLateral.pdf
[2005/06/30 19:01:55 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business lette_6.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:49 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_10.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:44 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_11.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:37 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_12.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:31 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_13.doc
[2005/06/30 19:01:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_14.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:51 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_15.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:47 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_16.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:34 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_3.doc
[2005/06/30 19:00:29 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_4.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:40 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_5.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:33 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_7.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:26 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_8.doc
[2005/06/30 18:59:17 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\business letter_9.doc
[2005/06/30 18:23:31 | 00,012,653 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE.gif
[2005/06/28 21:25:30 | 00,002,746 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.jpg
[2005/06/23 16:03:58 | 00,007,354 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Fountain_5.gif
[2005/06/22 21:25:39 | 00,380,528 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msgr7us.exe
[2005/06/22 00:43:33 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xwsindex.exe
[2005/06/22 00:42:59 | 00,001,653 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Webstyle 4.lnk
[2005/06/22 00:40:14 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BinCoder.dll
[2005/06/19 18:31:42 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\compliments card.pub
[2005/06/16 19:44:18 | 00,098,963 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EVI-G20E.pdf
[2005/06/09 19:45:06 | 00,007,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\170b1a_74_dxp_eng_driver.zip
[2005/06/09 18:53:36 | 01,033,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\170b1a_74_dfu_aen.pdf
[2005/06/08 00:31:44 | 00,052,468 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Omama Royal Blood.jpg
[2005/06/07 23:47:26 | 49,700,257 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Omama Royal Blood.rm
[2005/06/07 18:14:13 | 00,001,535 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Mail.lnk
[2005/06/07 18:13:21 | 00,000,206 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Yahoo! Briefcase.url
[2005/06/07 17:53:40 | 00,513,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\msgr6suite.exe
[2005/06/05 17:32:24 | 00,063,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
[2005/06/05 17:31:18 | 00,000,102 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\VSWizard.ini
[2005/06/05 00:27:41 | 00,012,620 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\website_2.jpg
[2005/06/03 18:16:19 | 00,024,165 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\20050603182312J0005424.pdf
[2005/05/25 23:24:33 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_exposure_questions.doc
[2005/05/22 18:16:14 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_business card_1.pub
[2005/05/22 16:47:32 | 00,023,825 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\rb_logo copy.jpg
[2005/05/19 22:10:56 | 01,199,094 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Standard_Monitor_Driver_Unsigned_050413.ZIP
[2005/05/17 21:31:06 | 00,028,970 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mo's pic_2copy.jpg
[2005/05/17 21:21:57 | 00,088,716 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\mo's picture.jpg
[2005/05/16 00:29:38 | 00,021,718 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_opacity_ copy.jpg
[2005/05/15 21:25:05 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_envelope.pub
[2005/05/10 22:41:34 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Nigerians in Diaspora Organization.doc
[2005/05/03 18:45:25 | 00,102,035 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Farm Layout_agrofarms copy.jpg
[2005/05/01 18:24:28 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\INS 100 Standard Questions On U.doc
[2005/04/25 23:29:09 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\rose b_business card.pub
[2005/04/22 19:20:02 | 09,276,759 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\vg175-1_user_guide.pdf
[2005/04/21 21:26:56 | 00,089,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV EXPOSURE.pub
[2005/04/18 22:29:33 | 26,554,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_credits_modified.avi
[2005/04/17 17:29:16 | 00,629,797 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE copy.psd


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/04/17 15:48:14 | 00,069,254 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE copy.jpg
[2005/04/17 00:49:30 | 00,056,542 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\exposure_pic.jpg
[2005/04/13 22:28:23 | 05,522,716 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_stationID_mortage.rm
[2005/04/13 21:27:10 | 23,149,1584 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_opening title_2.avi
[2005/04/13 21:07:41 | 11,713,8944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_ending title.avi
[2005/04/13 19:32:27 | 00,201,321 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_5.jpg
[2005/04/12 23:26:02 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\New m2TV updates.doc
[2005/04/11 21:05:03 | 00,002,646 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.htm
[2005/04/06 19:57:08 | 00,035,971 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\letterhead_m2.jpg
[2005/04/06 19:08:00 | 00,038,531 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Francisca Ejale.jpg
[2005/03/30 00:41:49 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Dr Femi Ajayi.doc
[2005/03/17 21:32:11 | 00,000,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tdlp32.ini
[2005/03/17 21:31:14 | 00,000,659 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Xara3D6.lnk
[2005/03/10 20:24:59 | 00,000,818 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Adobe Premiere 6.0.lnk
[2005/03/04 23:29:41 | 00,004,723 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini
[2005/03/03 22:55:24 | 00,020,480 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2digitv Updates.doc
[2005/03/02 21:08:52 | 00,000,917 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
[2005/03/02 19:00:01 | 00,000,137 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ppdrv.ini
[2005/02/20 11:31:41 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE_2.doc
[2005/02/20 00:18:02 | 02,673,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600gsm_UG.pdf
[2005/02/20 00:08:41 | 03,247,707 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600verizon_UG.pdf
[2005/02/19 23:58:51 | 00,732,830 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\treo600bell_GSG_ENG.pdf
[2005/02/05 23:25:19 | 00,170,564 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV.ai
[2005/02/04 22:57:21 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\EXPOSURE.doc
[2005/01/30 23:33:00 | 00,272,298 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_stationID_5 copy.jpg
[2005/01/29 23:42:43 | 00,015,958 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_2.jpg
[2005/01/23 22:46:27 | 00,000,039 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Default.PLS
[2005/01/23 22:41:45 | 00,001,684 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\PowerDVD.lnk
[2005/01/22 21:30:20 | 13,836,612 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_opentitle.mov
[2005/01/21 22:40:26 | 00,068,608 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_credits.MSWMM
[2005/01/18 21:39:12 | 00,302,569 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd08023.pdf
[2005/01/18 21:36:30 | 00,317,924 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd07999.pdf
[2005/01/18 21:34:41 | 00,808,019 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\bpd07985.pdf
[2005/01/18 21:10:07 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Spring Productions Quarterly meeting.doc
[2005/01/17 00:40:36 | 00,080,677 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Main page copy.jpg
[2005/01/17 00:36:31 | 00,069,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_transcript page.jpg
[2005/01/16 23:55:07 | 00,077,394 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Program page_EXPOSURE.jpg
[2005/01/16 02:38:12 | 01,454,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv_station id.mov
[2005/01/16 01:10:58 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_Updates_B.doc
[2005/01/16 01:07:13 | 00,024,819 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Intro. Page_layout.jpg
[2005/01/16 00:32:21 | 00,016,110 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2tv1.jpg
[2005/01/14 23:52:56 | 12,846,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTimeFullInstaller.exe
[2005/01/14 21:47:05 | 00,262,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\ntuser.dat
[2005/01/14 21:46:55 | 00,007,315 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javasup.vxd
[2005/01/14 21:46:55 | 00,006,550 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\jautoexp.dat
[2005/01/14 21:46:47 | 00,000,113 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedon.reg
[2005/01/14 21:46:47 | 00,000,113 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedoff.reg
[2005/01/14 18:30:46 | 00,000,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SureThing CD Labeler Deluxe 3.0.lnk
[2005/01/13 22:11:10 | 29,152,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv_ppt.pps
[2005/01/12 21:48:23 | 00,226,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2005/01/12 21:17:19 | 00,000,275 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\videodeLuxe.INI
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iyvu9_32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:14:37 | 00,005,952 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CDUninst.isu
[2005/01/12 21:13:08 | 00,005,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\quartz.vxd
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cpuinf32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:25 | 00,000,656 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\video deLuxe 2.0.lnk
[2005/01/12 21:06:56 | 00,000,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\magix.ini
[2005/01/12 18:24:37 | 00,000,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Shortcut to moviemk.lnk
[2005/01/11 20:50:04 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2digitv.doc
[2005/01/11 20:43:38 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Program Layout.doc
[2005/01/11 20:36:19 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\m2TV_Intro_1.doc
[2005/01/11 01:31:48 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FileOps.exe
[2005/01/11 01:31:45 | 00,000,986 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk
[2005/01/11 00:53:11 | 00,001,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
[2005/01/11 00:09:51 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vpc32.INI
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,120,379 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT.386
[2005/01/11 00:00:41 | 00,000,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI
[2005/01/10 23:50:27 | 00,316,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPr9.prx
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,239,616 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstrenderer.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,164,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstpager.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbicodec.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,064,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ativmc20.cod
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,129,045 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cxthsfs2.cty
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,067,866 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\netwlan5.img
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieencode.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,118,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpeg2data.ax
[2005/01/10 23:33:24 | 00,003,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srgb.icm
[2005/01/10 23:33:21 | 00,061,440 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\scrub2k.exe
[2005/01/10 23:33:21 | 00,000,104 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpw1100k.ini
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\z1100b.his
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\z1100b
[2005/01/10 23:31:49 | 00,154,089 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.his
[2005/01/10 23:31:49 | 00,013,421 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.ini
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,000,701 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,000,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.ini
[2005/01/10 23:30:32 | 00,003,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:32 | 00,001,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.ini
[2005/01/10 23:30:30 | 00,196,608 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:30 | 00,000,242 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dat
[2005/01/10 22:31:38 | 00,000,278 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.ini
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 06,553,600 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NTUSER.DAT
[2005/01/10 22:29:51 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\REGLOCS.OLD
[2005/01/10 22:29:00 | 00,002,048 | --S- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2005/01/10 22:28:01 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsa.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:32 | 01,158,818 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.lex
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imscinst.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:16 | 00,196,665 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpinst.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,134,339 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr.lex
[2005/01/10 22:26:58 | 13,463,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxjpn.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:49 | 00,108,827 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanja.lex
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,173,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,002,577 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.NT
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\MSDOS.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\IO.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\CONFIG.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT
[2005/01/10 22:25:09 | 00,025,065 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpscheme.xml
[2005/01/10 22:25:08 | 00,023,392 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nscompat.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:25:08 | 00,016,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amcompat.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:25:06 | 00,299,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPrx.prx
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsLogon.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sapi.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:10 | 04,399,505 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nls302en.lex
[2005/01/10 22:22:17 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:22:17 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:22:07 | 00,000,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srframe.mmf
[2005/01/10 22:20:49 | 00,021,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat
[2005/01/10 22:19:44 | 00,065,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Santa Fe Stucco.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:44 | 00,026,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\River Sumida.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:44 | 00,009,522 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Zapotec.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,093,702 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subrange.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,065,978 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Soap Bubbles.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,065,954 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Prairie Wind.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,026,582 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Greenstone.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,017,362 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Rhododendron.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,017,336 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Gone Fishing.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,017,062 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Coffee Bean.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,016,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FeatherTexture.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,001,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Blue Lace 16.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,060,458 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ideograf.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,024,006 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gb2312.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,022,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bopomofo.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,016,740 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shiftjis.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,012,876 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\korean.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,008,484 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_2.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,006,948 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_1.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,003,286 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tslabels.h
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,001,161 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlogon.cmd
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,000,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprf.h
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmimgmt.msc
[2005/01/10 12:37:37 | 00,017,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atitunep.sys
[2005/01/10 12:37:35 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atixbar.sys
[2005/01/10 12:37:33 | 00,046,464 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,017,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:46 | 00,001,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrueSoft.dat
[2005/01/10 12:36:43 | 00,000,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pthsp.dat
[2005/01/10 12:36:33 | 02,104,298 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2
[2005/01/10 12:35:02 | 01,685,606 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.spd
[2005/01/10 12:35:02 | 00,000,888 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.sdf
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,643,717 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ltts1033.lxa
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,605,050 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\r1033tts.lxa
[2005/01/10 12:34:59 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28603.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_857.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28599.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10081.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28595.NLS
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10017.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10007.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_869.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_737.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_875.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28597.NLS
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10006.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_866.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_855.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28594.NLS
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_852.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10082.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10029.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10010.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:45 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20127.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:41 | 00,001,688 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,390,168 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WFC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,037,484 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MW770.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,022,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\TCLASSES.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,021,281 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\XMLDSOC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,014,031 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MSJDBC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,013,472 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\HPCRDP.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,008,574 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\IASNT4.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,007,382 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\OEMBIOS.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,797,189 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\NT5IIS.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,657,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\CLASSES.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,399,645 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MAPIMIG.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,056,081 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DAJAVAC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,052,311 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DX3.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:33:48 | 00,560,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2005/01/10 12:33:19 | 00,000,281 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2005/01/10 12:33:16 | 00,000,261 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\$winnt$.inf
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,007,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.sig
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,004,569 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat
[2004/05/13 11:56:38 | 00,061,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sllng.cab
[2003/01/07 08:05:08 | 00,002,695 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[2003/01/07 08:05:06 | 00,000,551 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.H
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 01,708,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSO97V.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DOCOBJ.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSORFS.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HLINKPRX.DLL
[2002/08/29 01:57:58 | 00,001,788 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,148,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg2splt.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,150,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:12 | 00,844,314 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
[2002/08/28 23:05:20 | 00,250,032 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ntldr
[2002/08/28 20:51:44 | 00,023,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieuinit.inf
[2002/08/28 20:51:44 | 00,000,929 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\homepage.inf
[2002/08/28 19:24:16 | 00,003,338 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\redir.exe
[2002/08/28 19:23:06 | 00,042,537 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.sys
[2002/08/28 19:08:54 | 00,047,564 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\NTDETECT.COM
[2002/07/11 18:47:58 | 00,004,310 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.rsp
[2002/07/01 19:38:06 | 01,326,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webfldrs.msi
[2002/04/22 16:18:04 | 00,956,990 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\instcat.sql
[2002/04/09 16:17:14 | 00,249,270 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\locale.nls
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,862 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termcap
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,487 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\login.cmd
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,440,660 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gm.dls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,309,184 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,095,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,957,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,867,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,786,944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,750,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,314,838 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,272,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,262,148 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sortkey.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,240,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,218,003 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_950.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_949.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_936.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pagefileconfig.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagefile.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,162,850 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_932.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,844 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framdit.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,848 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,139,810 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20261.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,135,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framd.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,127,213 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ega.cpi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,446 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,588 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicode.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\clock.avi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,859 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconf.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,886 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_874.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_865.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_863.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_861.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_860.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_850.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_775.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_437.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_500.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28605.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28598.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28593.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28592.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28591.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_21866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20905.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1258.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1257.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1256.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1255.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1254.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1253.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1252.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1251.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1250.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1026.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10079.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10000.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_037.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,172 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmgr32.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,167 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System\setup.inf


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,273 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,678 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dosx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,620 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\command.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,196 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,794 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntimage.gif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,258 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,133 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsodbc.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,451 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsop.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,809 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\key01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,339 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,166 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lusrmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,762 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadv.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,397 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrg.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,505 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdlib.wsc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,302 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,364 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secpol.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,871 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,673 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,464 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\services.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,079 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsoprq.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,760 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,674 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winhelp.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,370 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos411.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos412.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos804.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos404.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,626 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,420 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios1.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,866 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,097 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\country.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,209 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,772 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\geo.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sorttbls.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,232 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.pro
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,694 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,684 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,618 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\v7vga.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,860 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnqctl.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,710 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kb16.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win87em.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,256 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,753 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setver.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,790 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scriptpw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,029 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ansi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,386 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctype.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,191 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios4.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,116 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\services
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,046 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_intl.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,708 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.hxx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\himem.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdl.trm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,683 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\lmhosts.sam
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,577 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprtj.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,214 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprint.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,178 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpcnts.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,167 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaci.rat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,010 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdcnt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,755 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqprfsym.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,206 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,818 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrnm.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.cht
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.chs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,492 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdriver.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadfix.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,799 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\protocol
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.eng
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,707 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\_default.pif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,697 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.tha
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,435 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfwci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,427 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,407 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\networks
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,168 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_except.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perffilt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pcl.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,081 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.vxd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,075 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\View Channels.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmos.ram
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,051 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pscript.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,027 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\hosts
[2001/08/17 15:36:42 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdplay.exe
[2001/07/07 00:06:09 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Muhammed_resume.doc
[2001/02/27 02:31:44 | 00,830,093 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\TruthAboutCheating_2.pdf
[2001/02/11 21:54:01 | 00,001,827 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Windows Live Messenger .lnk
[2000/12/28 16:00:31 | 00,001,038 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Password Recovery for MSN.lnk
[2000/12/28 10:55:12 | 00,308,698 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\telvue_pegtv.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:51:29 | 00,151,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Critical_Links_White_Paper_Top_10.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:14:48 | 01,622,759 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SATEL_2008.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:11:13 | 00,048,585 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SLA_off_internet.pdf
[2000/12/28 10:10:46 | 00,534,627 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\BROC_off_internet.pdf
[2000/12/28 09:06:27 | 00,242,266 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Term-Conditions-Estimate.pdf
[2000/12/28 05:10:25 | 00,006,587 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\SWREG - Order Confirmation.htm
[2000/12/27 13:45:02 | 00,003,090 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\SWREG - Error.htm
[2000/12/27 10:34:59 | 00,001,019 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Data Doctor Password Recovery MSN Explorer(Evaluation).lnk
[2000/12/27 06:37:36 | 02,242,398 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\20081107134320_CHSRABusinessPlan2008.pdf
[2000/11/29 10:50:42 | 00,472,064 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cleaner Export.qtx
[2000/11/29 10:50:40 | 00,471,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.dll
[2000/10/24 17:24:47 | 00,000,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.qtr
[2000/09/28 14:41:22 | 00,018,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Campus Sample interview questions.htm
[2000/09/28 13:54:24 | 00,027,814 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\Informational-Interview Request Letter.htm
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSMS_IN.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,000,133 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.SIG
[2000/05/26 07:46:19 | 00,001,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\-.addons.mozilla.org
[2000/05/26 07:45:03 | 00,001,602 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk
[2000/05/23 03:20:32 | 04,081,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\El Wah Letter Edit.doc
[2000/05/23 03:10:57 | 01,633,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\tranparent_logoblue.jpg
[2000/05/23 03:10:49 | 00,720,229 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\logored.jpg
[2000/05/20 03:51:43 | 00,054,156 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.qfn
[2000/05/20 03:51:43 | 00,001,409 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.for
[2000/05/19 13:18:37 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\nsreg.dat
[2000/05/17 12:34:11 | 03,837,005 | R--- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\Project.exe
[2000/05/17 12:33:53 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Jpekuy.bin
[2000/05/17 12:33:52 | 00,000,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Bsiquvifuk.dat


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2000/05/13 01:50:15 | 06,553,600 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NTUser.001
[2000/05/07 08:53:54 | 00,302,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\BDR_PP_Life_Pupose_Module.doc
[2000/05/07 05:37:54 | 00,164,311 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\NAHC_NDA_v2009.pdf
[2000/05/07 05:05:17 | 00,000,056 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ezsidmv.dat
[2000/05/07 05:01:02 | 00,002,265 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk
[2000/05/05 00:30:32 | 33,285,770 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chit chat_B.wmv
[2000/05/05 00:08:22 | 00,020,012 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\QuickTime4_Required.mov
[2000/05/04 21:27:44 | 11,394,5666 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\chit chat_A.mov
[2000/04/27 18:57:20 | 00,002,074 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.HDP
[2000/04/27 18:57:19 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\after the worries.H0
[2000/04/27 18:51:48 | 00,001,496 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents\M2TV_OPENING TITLE_2.avd
[2000/04/13 07:20:17 | 00,059,392 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamhlp.dll

========== LOP Check ==========

[2007/02/12 20:14:52 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CanonBJ
[2005/01/11 00:22:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Messenger 6.2.0137
[2005/08/17 23:57:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Search Toolbar
[2000/09/28 12:35:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\FileZilla
[2005/01/11 01:13:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\InterVideo
[2005/10/10 21:47:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\iPodder
[2005/06/05 17:35:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Leadertech
[2000/06/19 15:16:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\LimeWire
[2005/08/18 00:02:28 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\MSN Search Toolbar
[2007/07/24 20:58:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2006/04/11 19:12:52 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Registry Cleaner
[2000/05/26 07:43:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\ShoppingReport
[2007/07/19 00:27:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Simple Star
[2000/04/13 09:43:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\TrojanHunter
[2005/03/03 21:17:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Visio
[2007/11/12 21:14:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Walgreens
[2005/06/22 00:42:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\Xara

========== Purity Check ==========

< End of report >


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

SystemLook v1.0 by jpshortstuff (11.01.10)
Log created at 10:43 on 26/05/2000 by Muhammed Amin (Administrator - Elevation successful)

========== dir ==========

C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\tdwhc3_files - Parameters: "(none)"

---Files---
blank_notes.htm --a--- 380 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
buttons.gif --a--- 1834 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
endshow.htm --a--- 374 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
filelist.xml --a--- 2593 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:51 07/11/2001]
frame.htm --a--- 1355 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
fullscreen.htm --a--- 831 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
master04.htm --a--- 1845 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
master04.xml --a--- 25670 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
master04_background.gif --a--- 8318 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
master04_image001.gif --a--- 19917 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
master04_stylesheet.css --a--- 6635 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
master05.htm --a--- 1669 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
master05.xml --a--- 24997 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
master05_background.gif --a--- 8318 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
master05_image022.gif --a--- 19917 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie047.avi --a--- 8631672 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie048.avi --a--- 24101704 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie049.avi --a--- 10384488 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie050.avi --a--- 11044120 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie051.avi --a--- 13947112 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie052.avi --a--- 11186344 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie053.avi --a--- 5475544 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie054.avi --a--- 34289928 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie056.avi --a--- 4985624 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie066.avi --a--- 5871768 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
movie148.avi --a--- 11832104 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:51 07/11/2001]
movie149.avi --a--- 14231320 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:51 07/11/2001]
navigation_bar.htm --a--- 1871 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
next_active.gif --a--- 109 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
next_disabled.gif --a--- 88 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
outline.htm --a--- 13811 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
outline_collapse.gif --a--- 129 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
outline_collapsed.htm --a--- 2256 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
outline_expand.gif --a--- 133 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
outline_expanded.htm --a--- 2256 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
outline_navigation_bar.htm --a--- 619 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
pres.xml --a--- 4137 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
preview.wmf --a--- 21400 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
prev_active.gif --a--- 111 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
prev_disabled.gif --a--- 92 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
script.js --a--- 25560 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0001.htm --a--- 8576 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0001_image014.jpg --a--- 5121 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0001_image023.jpg --a--- 6271 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0002.htm --a--- 8575 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0002_image008.jpg --a--- 6150 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0002_image012.png --a--- 75994 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0002_image013.jpg --a--- 7418 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0003.htm --a--- 8549 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0003_image012.jpg --a--- 6893 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0003_image018.png --a--- 81607 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0003_image019.jpg --a--- 8126 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0004.htm --a--- 8587 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0004_image010.jpg --a--- 8468 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0004_image015.png --a--- 99903 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0004_image016.jpg --a--- 10394 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0005.htm --a--- 8574 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0005_image013.jpg --a--- 4855 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0005_image020.png --a--- 51170 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0005_image021.jpg --a--- 5677 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0006.htm --a--- 8576 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0006_image007.jpg --a--- 5412 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0006_image011.jpg --a--- 6620 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0007.htm --a--- 8599 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0007_image003.jpg --a--- 336 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0007_image005.png --a--- 1098 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0007_image006.jpg --a--- 372 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0008.htm --a--- 8580 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0008_image006.jpg --a--- 5074 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0008_image010.jpg --a--- 6209 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0009.htm --a--- 8551 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0009_image005.jpg --a--- 4780 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0009_image009.jpg --a--- 5656 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0010.htm --a--- 8696 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0010_image004.jpg --a--- 5281 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0010_image007.png --a--- 83950 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0010_image008.jpg --a--- 6380 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0011.htm --a--- 14398 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0011_image001.gif --a--- 1087 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0011_image002.gif --a--- 1281 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0011_image002.jpg --a--- 3199 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0011_image003.jpg --a--- 15218 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0011_image004.jpg --a--- 3887 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0012.htm --a--- 7175 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0013.htm --a--- 7709 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0013_background.gif --a--- 8113 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0013_image015.jpg --a--- 4639 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0013_image024.jpg --a--- 205534 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0013_image025.jpg --a--- 5456 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0014.htm --a--- 8643 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0014_image011.jpg --a--- 6188 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0014_image017.jpg --a--- 7363 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0015.htm --a--- 8667 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
slide0015_image009.jpg --a--- 5642 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
slide0015_image014.jpg --a--- 6532 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
sound001.wav --a--- 418724 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
sound003.wav --a--- 1350004 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:50 07/11/2001]
space.gif --a--- 807 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [20:38 07/11/2001]
Thumbs.db --ahs- 8192 bytes [05:11 31/07/2007] [06:10 29/08/2007]

---Folders---
None found.

C:\WINDOWS\System32\E177E04D548C4006A465EEB92D3DE021 - Parameters: "(none)"

---Files---
None found.

---Folders---
Continous Storage d----- [03:05 12/04/2006]
Discrete Storage d----- [03:05 12/04/2006]
EC-License d----- [03:04 12/04/2006]
License-DLL d----- [03:04 12/04/2006]
Licenses d----- [03:04 12/04/2006]
Publisher Runtime d----- [03:04 12/04/2006]
Runtime d----- [03:04 12/04/2006]
Temp d----- [03:04 12/04/2006]

-=End Of File=-


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets try this. Now, bear in mind some have been removed already, I just want to make sure.

Also, are you still running in Safemode as mentioned at the beginning?

------

Can you delete the copy of OTL that you have at the moment, and download a fresh copy as stated below:

*Backup Your Registry with ERUNT*
Please use the following link and scroll down to ERUNT and download it.
http://aumha.org/freeware/freeware.php
For version with the Installer:
Use the setup program to install ERUNT on your computer
For the zipped version:
Unzip all the files into a folder of your choice.
Click Erunt.exe to backup your registry to the folder of your choice.

Note: _to restore your registry, go to the folder and start *ERDNT.exe*_

Download *SysRestorePoint* to your desktop and unzip it to it's own folder.

Double click SysRestorePoint.exe so that we can make a new system restore point.
A box will pop up after it has made a new point, usually after a few seconds. Close that window and exit the program.

*Step 2 : The fix*

Download *OTL* to your Desktop

Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following


```
:Reg
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"Shell"="explorer.exe"
"Userinit"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Userinit.exe,"
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System]
"DisableTaskMgr"=-

:Files
helper32.dll /lsp
winhelper86.dll /lsp
%HOMEDRIVE%\Internet Security 2010.lnk /s
%systemroot%\System32\winlogon32.exe
%systemroot%\System32\smss32.exe
%systemroot%\System32\AVR10.exe
%systemroot%\System32\helper32.dll
%systemroot%\System32\winlogon32.exe
%systemroot%\System32\smss32.exe
%systemroot%\System32\warning.html
%systemroot%\system32\IS15.exe
%systemroot%\System32\winhelper86.dll
%HOMEDRIVE%\trhh.exe
%HOMEDRIVE%\sdigdvmg.exe
%HOMEDRIVE%\wgqi.exe
%HOMEDRIVE%\byyk.exe
%systemroot%\lsass.exe 
%systemroot%\odbn0.exe
%systemroot%\System32\sdra64.exe
%systemroot%\System32\41.exe
%systemroot%\System32\153.exe
%systemroot%\System32\292.exe
%systemroot%\System32\491.exe
%systemroot%\System32\1869.exe
%systemroot%\system32\2876.exe
%systemroot%\System32\2995.exe
%systemroot%\System32\3902.exe
%systemroot%\System32\4827.exe
%systemroot%\System32\5436.exe
%systemroot%\System32\5447.exe
%systemroot%\System32\5705.exe
%systemroot%\System32\6334.exe
%systemroot%\System32\7376.exe
%systemroot%\System32\9961.exe
%systemroot%\System32\11478.exe
%systemroot%\System32\11538.exe
%systemroot%\System32\11942.exe
%systemroot%\System32\12382.exe
%systemroot%\system32\12662.exe
%systemroot%\System32\13931.exe
%systemroot%\system32\14070.exe
%systemroot%\System32\14604.exe
%systemroot%\System32\14771.exe
%systemroot%\System32\15724.exe
%systemroot%\System32\16827.exe
%systemroot%\System32\16944.exe
%systemroot%\system32\17125.exe
%systemroot%\System32\17421.exe
%systemroot%\System32\18467.exe
%systemroot%\System32\18716.exe
%systemroot%\System32\19169.exe
%systemroot%\System32\19718.exe
%systemroot%\System32\19895.exe
%systemroot%\system32\19905.exe
%systemroot%\System32\19912.exe
%systemroot%\system32\21386.exe
%systemroot%\System32\21726.exe
%systemroot%\system32\22934.exe
%systemroot%\System32\23281.exe
%systemroot%\system32\24242.exe
%systemroot%\System32\24464.exe
%systemroot%\system32\24478.exe
%systemroot%\System32\26308.exe
%systemroot%\System32\26500.exe
%systemroot%\System32\26962.exe
%systemroot%\system32\27213.exe
%systemroot%\System32\28145.exe
%systemroot%\system32\28466.exe
%systemroot%\System32\29358.exe
%systemroot%\System32\32391.exe
%systemroot%\System32\32439.exe
%systemroot%\system32\ndisdrv.sys
%HOMEDRIVE%\s
%systemroot%\system32\kbdsock.dll
%systemroot%\system32\mshlps.dll 
%systemroot%\system32\drivers\kdrhkukb.sys 
%PROGRAMFILES%\InternetSecurity2010
%systemroot%\System32\lowsec

:Services
lmuytnv
ndisdrv
qvazdxe

:Commands
[purity]
[emptytemp]
[CREATERESTOREPOINT] 
[resethosts]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, it wont take long. 

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *Here*

Double Click mbam-setup.exe to install the application.
Make sure a checkmark is placed next to *Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware* and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*, then click Finish.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select "*Perform Quick Scan*", then click *Scan*. 
The scan may take some time to finish,so please be patient.
When the scan is complete, click OK, then Show Results to view the results.
Make sure that *everything is checked*, and click *Remove Selected*.
When disinfection is completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the Logs tab in MBAM.
Extra Note:
*If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove,you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts,click OK to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process,if asked to restart the computer,please do so immediatly.*

Reboot your PC and see if the infection is gone.

The infection should hopefully be removed after these steps. Tell me how the machine is running and if you had any problems.

If you have had trouble connecting to the internet after this fix then run the following step

*ONLY run this if you have had network problems.*

Download *WinSockXP* and run the programme. Reboot and see if it has fixed your network connection

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

When you've done the above, can you also post a fresh OTL log as well


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

no, I haven't been running in Safe Mode. After that time, I kept forgetting to run the computer back into safe mode. Have I just screwed everything up?! 

I'll get on your requests later today and remember to run the system in safe mode. take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No, not being in safe mode is good, trust me 

Its just that at the very beginning you were in safe mode, so I was just wondering if you were still stuck in safe mode. Normal mode is a lot better 

Leave it in normal, not safe mode


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

i'm sorry, school's been taking a lot of my time, but will stay on top of this so it can be completed. I did the steps for ERUNT, but the SysResPoint did not download (I would get an error message stating the file did not download properly). I didn't know if you wanted me to continue with the OTL without the SysResPoint step, so I'm holding off till I get the go ahead. Also, did you want me to post the ERUNT info?

Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

For the erunt info, there's no need to post it, as its just a backup of your registry, so that if something goes wrong, we can go back easily 

For the SysResPoint, I've attached it here, so hopefully the download works okay for you this way 

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

the attachment is blocked on this computer for some reason, so couldn't open it. take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hmmm, okay lets create a restore point the manual way 

Have a look at this, and scroll down to *Use System Restore* and follow the instructions.

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/getstarted/ballew_03may19.mspx

When its created, you should be okay to follow the rest of what I posted. Any problems, let me know


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

the link worked. thanks 

I installed the Malware, but it's prompting me to select items in Settings, I guess, to scan (each time I selected Perform Quick Scan, a message would pop up about checking Settings). I wasn't sure what to select, so I decided to hold off till I hear from you. Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Glad the link worked 

As for MBAM, not sure why it would mention Settings. Let me check mine....

I assume you've updated it. Okay, looking in Settings for mine, and here's a screenshot of what is ticked 










Make sure they're like mine, then scan. I'm guessing you've done the OTL part first 

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

did the malware scan (it removed some of the viruses found and had to reboot to remove the rest). After doing all the procedures, I've just been using the computer for about 5 minutes (if you like, I can post an update in the next few days on how the computer is functioning), but, so far, it seems to be working well. I posted the malware log below just for you to take a look, if needed. thanks you SO MUCH for the assistance. I know it took a lot of time and I really appreciate it.   

Take care and thanks again,

Lara



Malware log:


Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.44
Database version: 3747
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180

6/10/2000 10:56:29 AM
mbam-log-2000-06-10 (10-56-29).txt

Scan type: Quick Scan
Objects scanned: 114922
Time elapsed: 12 minute(s), 16 second(s)

Memory Processes Infected: 0
Memory Modules Infected: 1
Registry Keys Infected: 8
Registry Values Infected: 0
Registry Data Items Infected: 1
Folders Infected: 6
Files Infected: 4

Memory Processes Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\moeALT.dll (Trojan.Hiloti) -> Delete on reboot.

Registry Keys Infected:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\shoppingreport.hbax (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{20ea9658-6bc3-4599-a87d-6371fe9295fc} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{a7cddcdc-beeb-4685-a062-978f5e07ceee} (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\shoppingreport.hbax.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\shoppingreport.hbinfoband (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\shoppingreport.hbinfoband.1 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Uninstall\shoppingreport (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\ShoppingReport (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Registry Values Infected:
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Infected:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\LSA\Notification Packages (Trojan.Vundo.H) -> Data: moealt.dll -> Delete on reboot.

Folders Infected:
C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\ShoppingReport (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\dwld (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\ShoppingReport (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\ShoppingReport\Bin (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\ShoppingReport\Bin\2.6.71 (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

Files Infected:
C:\WINDOWS\moeALT.dll (Trojan.Vundo.H) -> Delete on reboot.
C:\Program Files\ShoppingReport\Bin\2.6.71\ShoppingReport.dll (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data\ShoppingReport\cs\Config.xml (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Program Files\ShoppingReport\Uninst.exe (Adware.ShopperReports) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's good to hear 

We'll just check a few more things, to make sure its fully clean 

Can you post a fresh OTL log again, just so I can confirm the files have gone.

Also, after doing that, can you do the following as well:

Using Internet Explorer or Firefox, visit *Kaspersky Online Scanner*

*1.* Click *Accept*, when prompted to download and install the program files and database of malware definitions.

*2.* To *optimize scanning time* and produce a more sensible report for review:

Close any open programs
Turn off the real time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan. Click *HERE* to see how to disable the most common antivirus programs.
*3.* Click *Run* at the Security prompt.

The program will then begin downloading and installing and will also update the database.
Please be patient as this can take quite a long time to download.

Once the update is complete, click on Settings.
Make sure these boxes are checked (ticked). If they are not, please tick them and click on the Save button:
[*]Spyware, adware, dialers, and other riskware
[*]Archives
[*]E-mail databases

Click on *My Computer* under the green *Scan* bar to the left to start the scan.
Once the scan is complete, it will display if your system has been infected. It does not provide an option to clean/disinfect. We only require a report from it.
Do *NOT* be alarmed by what you see in the report. Many of the finds have likely been quarantined.
Click *View report...* at the bottom.
 Click the *Save report...* button.










 Change the *Files of type* dropdown box to *Text file (.txt)* and name the file *KasReport.txt* to save the file to your desktop so that you may post it in your next reply

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

Sorry for the delay...Tried to install the Kaspersky program, but kept getting an error message saying that the program failed to be installed. The OTL log is provided below. Take care

All processes killed
========== REGISTRY ==========
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\"Shell"|"explorer.exe" /E : value set successfully!
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\\"Userinit"|"C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\Userinit.exe," /E : value set successfully!
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\System not found.
========== FILES ==========
File\Folder helper32.dll not found.
File\Folder winhelper86.dll not found.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Desktop\Internet Security 2010.lnk moved successfully.
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Start Menu\Internet Security 2010.lnk moved successfully.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\winlogon32.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss32.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\AVR10.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\helper32.dll not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\winlogon32.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss32.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\warning.html not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\IS15.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\winhelper86.dll not found.
File/Folder C:\trhh.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\sdigdvmg.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\wgqi.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\byyk.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\odbn0.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdra64.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\41.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\153.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\292.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\491.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\1869.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\2876.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\2995.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\3902.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\4827.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\5436.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\5447.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\5705.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\6334.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\7376.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\9961.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\11478.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\11538.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\11942.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\12382.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\12662.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\13931.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\14070.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\14604.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\14771.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\15724.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\16827.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\16944.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\17125.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\17421.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\18467.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\18716.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\19169.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\19718.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\19895.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\19905.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\19912.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\21386.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\21726.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\22934.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\23281.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\24242.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\24464.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\24478.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\26308.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\26500.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\26962.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\27213.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\28145.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\28466.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\29358.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\32391.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\32439.exe not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\ndisdrv.sys not found.
File/Folder C:\s not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsock.dll not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshlps.dll not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kdrhkukb.sys not found.
File/Folder C:\Program Files\InternetSecurity2010 not found.
File/Folder C:\WINDOWS\System32\lowsec not found.
========== SERVICES/DRIVERS ==========
Error: No service named lmuytnv was found to stop!
Unable to stop service lmuytnv!
Error: No service named ndisdrv was found to stop!
Unable to stop service ndisdrv!
Error: No service named qvazdxe was found to stop!
Unable to stop service qvazdxe!
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users
-> No Temporary Internet Files cache folder defined!

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
-> No Temporary Internet Files cache folder defined!

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
-> No Temporary Internet Files cache folder defined!

User: Muhammed Amin
->Temp folder emptied: 991880 bytes
-> No Temporary Internet Files cache folder defined!
->FireFox cache emptied: 6448120 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
-> No Temporary Internet Files cache folder defined!

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 66648 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 33170 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: shell32.dll unable to determine bytes removed.

Total Files Cleaned = 7.00 mb

Restore point Set: OTL Restore Point (64424509440)
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts moved successfully.
HOSTS file reset successfully

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.27.0 log created on 06082000_035037

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's okay 

Can you post a fresh OTL log for me, as I want to see what's left.

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

OTL logfile created on: 6/22/2000 5:19:59 AM - Run 3
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.27.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop
Windows XP Professional Edition Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 6.0.2900.2180)
Locale: | Country: | Language: | Date Format:

512.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 120.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 24.00% Memory free
1.00 Gb Paging File | 1.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 73.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 768 1536 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 76.32 Gb Total Space | 15.40 Gb Free Space | 20.18% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
D: Drive not present or media not loaded
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive F: | 12.11 Gb Total Space | 4.26 Gb Free Space | 35.17% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU
Current User Name: Muhammed Amin
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Minimal

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaTray.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscntfy.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe ( )
PRC - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe (PCtel, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe (Creative Technology Ltd.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsgSys.EXE (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)

========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - (SeaPort) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
SRV - (WLSetupSvc) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\installer\WLSetupSvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (usnjsvc) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (svcWRSSSDK) -- C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
SRV - (MSDTC) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc [2005/01/10 22:20:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
SRV - (SLService) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe ( )
SRV - (ose) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (Norton AntiVirus Server) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (DefWatch) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (Pctspk) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe (PCtel, Inc.)
SRV - (JavaQuickStarterService) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

DRV - (NAVEX15) -- C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20091216.003\NAVEX15.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (NAVENG) -- C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20091216.003\NAVENG.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (pavboot) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pavboot.sys (Panda Security, S.L.)
DRV - (Secdrv) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.)
DRV - (SSI) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SSI.SYS (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com))
DRV - (RTL8023xp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\FA311XP.SYS (Netgear Inc. )
DRV - (61883) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\61883.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Avc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\avc.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (MSDV) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\msdv.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (gameenum) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (NtMtlFax) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\NtMtlFax.sys (Smart Link)
DRV - (rtl8139) Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation)
DRV - (nv) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys (NVIDIA Corporation)
DRV - (ati2mtag) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV - (MSTAPE) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\mstape.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (AVCSTRM) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\avcstrm.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (usbaudio) USB Audio Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbaudio.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Slntamr) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\slntamr.sys ( )
DRV - (RecAgent) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RecAgent.sys ( )
DRV - (Mtlmnt5) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\Mtlmnt5.sys ( )
DRV - (SlNtHal) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\Slnthal.sys ( )
DRV - (Mtlstrm) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\Mtlstrm.sys ( )
DRV - (SlWdmSup) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\SlWdmSup.sys ( )
DRV - (pfc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pfc.sys (Padus, Inc.)
DRV - (PxHelp20) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\PxHelp20.sys (Sonic Solutions)
DRV - (NAVAP) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\NAVAP.sys ()
DRV - (SymEvent) -- C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (NAVAPEL) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\NAVAPEL.SYS ()
DRV - (Ptilink) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (Parallel Technologies, Inc.)
DRV - (QCDonner) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\OVCD.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (UMAXPCLS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\umaxpcls.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (MODEMCSA) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Vpctcom) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vpctcom.sys (PCtel, Inc.)
DRV - (Vvoice) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vvoice.sys (PCtel, Inc.)
DRV - (Vmodem) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vmodem.sys (PCTEL, INC.)
DRV - (Ptserlp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ptserlp.sys (PCTEL, INC.)
DRV - (ATIXBAR) ATI Video Audio Crossbar (ATIXBar) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atixbar.sys ()
DRV - (ATITVAUDIO) WDM TVAudio (ATITVSnd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atitvsnd.sys ()
DRV - (ATITUNEP) ATI TV Tuner (ATITuneP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atitunep.sys ()
DRV - (AtiBt829) WDM Video Capture For AIW (AtiBt829) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\AtiBt829.sys ()
DRV - (atirage3) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atimpae.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV - (sfman) Creative SoundFont Manager Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfmanm.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (emu10k1) Creative Interface Manager Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (emu10k) Creative SB Live! (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (ctljystk) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ctljystk.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = %SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomSearch =

FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{40019E04-3165-43F6-B6A0-1FE41A7FA706}: C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\{40019E04-3165-43F6-B6A0-1FE41A7FA706} [2000/05/21 14:08:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2000/05/26 07:45:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2000/05/26 07:44:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2000/05/26 07:44:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions

O1 HOSTS File: ([2000/06/08 03:52:57 | 00,000,098 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\Hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on (mastermind)) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [HPWH myPrintMileage Agent] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp business inkjet 1100 series\Toolbox\mpm.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Kdatapesanukuk] C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.DLL (Rhozet Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe (Microsoft® Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe (Symantec Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce: [*Restore] C:\WINDOWS\System32\restore\rstrui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O15 - HKLM\..Trusted Domains: 1 domain(s) and sub-domain(s) not assigned to a zone.
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} http://officeint.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204 (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {9191F686-7F0A-441D-8A98-2FE3AC1BD913} http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/cabs/as2stubie.cab (ActiveScan 2.0 Installer Class)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.5.0_06)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_02-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_02)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O16 - DPF: DirectAnimation Java Classes file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\dajava.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\xmldso.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol\Handler\livecall {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.8.5.1302.1018.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msnim {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.8.5.1302.1018.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\NavLogon: DllName - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll ()
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\WRNotifier: DllName - WRLogonNTF.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll (Webroot Software, Inc.)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (SsiEfr.e) - File not found
O35 - comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - exefile [open] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2007/11/09 21:56:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
[2007/11/09 21:56:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple
[2007/10/18 12:31:46 | 00,051,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sirenacm.dll
[2007/10/10 10:48:55 | 00,584,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcrt4.dll
[2007/09/07 20:52:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple
[2007/08/28 23:30:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\The Flash Ad Creator v2.5
[2007/08/23 20:30:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Shared
[2007/08/23 20:30:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Incomplete
[2007/08/23 20:21:38 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2007/08/23 20:19:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Java
[2007/08/23 20:18:46 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
[2007/08/23 20:18:30 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\LimeWire
[2007/07/29 03:00:45 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer
[2007/07/29 02:59:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple
[2007/07/29 02:58:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple Computer
[2007/07/19 00:27:30 | 00,311,296 | ---- | C] (Simple Star, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\Walgreens PhotoShow.scr
[2007/07/19 00:25:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Simple Star Shared
[2007/07/16 20:43:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Electric Image
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,660,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqqm.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,471,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqutil.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,177,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqrt.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,138,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqad.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,095,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqsec.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqupgrd.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqdscli.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqise.dll
[2007/07/06 03:05:47 | 00,072,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqac.sys
[2007/06/29 19:15:21 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec
[2007/06/29 19:15:20 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4a.dll
[2007/06/29 19:15:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Namo
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTimeVR.qtx
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTime.qts
[2007/06/13 03:23:07 | 01,033,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\explorer.exe
[2007/05/30 17:01:04 | 00,021,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll.mui
[2007/05/30 17:01:04 | 00,017,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng.dll.mui
[2007/05/30 17:01:03 | 00,015,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
[2007/05/30 17:01:03 | 00,015,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll.mui
[2007/05/17 04:28:05 | 00,549,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaut32.dll
[2007/04/28 23:40:16 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidserv.dll
[2007/04/28 23:39:47 | 00,059,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
[2007/04/28 23:39:47 | 00,059,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbaudio.sys
[2007/04/25 07:21:15 | 00,144,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\schannel.dll
[2007/04/23 03:32:54 | 00,364,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\update.sys
[2007/04/09 23:11:27 | 00,014,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spmsg.dll
[2007/04/09 23:10:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
[2007/04/09 23:07:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF
[2007/04/09 23:07:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LogFiles


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2007/03/17 06:43:01 | 00,292,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsrv.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,577,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user32.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,282,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi32.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mf3216.dll
[2007/03/08 06:47:48 | 01,843,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win32k.sys
[2007/02/12 21:50:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] (ScreenTime Media) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\YBCA 2006 Screensaver.scr
[2007/02/12 21:50:45 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\YBCA 2006 Screensaver dir
[2007/02/12 20:15:35 | 00,140,288 | ---- | C] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMLM7D.DLL
[2007/02/12 20:15:25 | 00,090,112 | R--- | C] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMCP7D.exe
[2007/02/12 20:14:52 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CanonBJ
[2007/02/12 19:31:23 | 00,025,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbprint.sys
[2007/02/12 19:31:18 | 00,031,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbccgp.sys
[2007/02/09 04:10:35 | 00,574,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntfs.sys
[2007/02/05 22:20:07 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Adobe
[2007/02/05 13:17:02 | 00,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\upnphost.dll
[2007/01/03 19:33:41 | 00,078,720 | R--- | C] (Netgear Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FA311XP.SYS
[2007/01/03 19:12:58 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTL8139.sys
[2007/01/03 19:12:58 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtl8139.sys
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,536,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado15.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadox.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadomd.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjro.dll
[2006/12/19 14:52:18 | 00,134,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shsvcs.dll
[2006/12/19 11:16:47 | 00,333,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiaservc.dll
[2006/12/19 07:17:19 | 02,180,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[2006/12/19 07:15:09 | 02,136,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlmp.exe
[2006/12/19 05:55:40 | 02,015,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrpamp.exe
[2006/12/19 05:55:39 | 02,057,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2006/11/28 00:40:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSXML 4.0
[2006/11/28 00:40:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\033b0c5373f670f43f2f4843
[2006/11/28 00:40:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- \033b0c5373f670f43f2f4843
[2006/11/28 00:39:43 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmc.exe
[2006/11/28 00:39:42 | 00,128,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmgr.sys
[2006/11/28 00:39:42 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltlib.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,539,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msftedit.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,433,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched20.dll
[2006/11/26 18:22:34 | 00,444,416 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\m2TV.scr
[2006/11/07 22:06:13 | 00,510,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wab32.dll
[2006/11/07 22:06:13 | 00,086,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\directdb.dll
[2006/11/07 22:06:13 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wabimp.dll
[2006/10/19 06:56:32 | 00,713,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sxs.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,574,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVENCOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,543,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVDECOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,382,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,767,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,671,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,656,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVXENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,038,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextres.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,613,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpmde.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,535,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmsdk.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,295,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpeffects.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,284,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,199,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,166,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,132,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,317,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,212,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFPLAT.dll
[2006/10/18 20:00:46 | 00,249,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmupgds.exe
[2006/10/18 20:00:14 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextautoplay.exe
[2006/10/14 01:13:25 | 00,981,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc42u.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,142,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwprovau.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwwks.dll
[2006/10/13 03:23:15 | 00,163,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwrdr.sys
[2006/10/12 07:02:52 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdpv.dll
[2006/10/12 07:02:52 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdp2.dll
[2006/10/12 04:09:53 | 00,256,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentsvr.exe
[2006/10/02 15:28:42 | 00,312,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdelta.dll
[2006/09/28 20:13:26 | 00,095,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,316,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFx.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfHost.exe
[2006/09/28 18:56:16 | 00,165,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfPlatform.dll
[2006/09/18 07:15:52 | 00,851,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgx.dll
[2006/09/12 22:01:56 | 01,104,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
[2006/08/25 08:45:58 | 00,617,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comctl32.dll
[2006/08/21 10:52:08 | 00,246,814 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\strmdll.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,721,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lsasrv.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,132,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wkssvc.dll
[2006/08/16 04:58:05 | 00,100,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\6to4svc.dll
[2006/08/16 02:37:30 | 00,225,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip6.sys
[2006/08/01 20:16:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Windows Genuine Advantage
[2006/08/01 20:14:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\The Flash Ad Creator
[2006/07/27 06:24:46 | 00,683,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll
[2006/07/14 08:31:39 | 00,332,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi32.dll
[2006/07/14 08:25:57 | 00,546,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrl.ocx
[2006/07/13 06:33:27 | 08,454,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell32.dll
[2006/07/05 03:55:01 | 00,984,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasadhlp.dll
[2006/06/22 03:47:18 | 00,181,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmans.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:30 | 01,435,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:29 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciodm.dll
[2006/06/19 16:20:42 | 00,236,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaLogon.dll
[2006/06/19 16:19:26 | 00,336,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaTray.exe
[2006/06/19 16:19:26 | 00,336,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaTray.exe
[2006/06/14 02:00:45 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wdmaud.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:46 | 00,006,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\splitter.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:45 | 00,172,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kmixer.sys
[2006/05/29 08:30:33 | 01,494,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shdocvw.dll
[2006/05/19 08:08:32 | 03,058,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,148,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dnsapi.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,111,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpcsvc.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iphlpapi.dll
[2006/05/17 22:24:25 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jscript.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:03 | 00,659,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:02 | 00,615,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:02 | 00,474,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstime.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,449,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msrating.dll
[2006/05/09 22:23:01 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 01,054,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\danim.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 01,023,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browseui.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,357,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,251,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,205,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,151,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdfview.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inseng.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
[2006/05/09 22:22:59 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
[2006/05/09 04:00:37 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iedw.exe
[2006/05/05 02:47:57 | 00,174,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdbss.sys
[2006/05/05 02:41:45 | 00,453,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrxsmb.sys
[2006/04/20 23:12:27 | 00,332,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srv.sys
[2006/04/20 04:51:50 | 00,359,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[2006/04/11 20:04:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\E177E04D548C4006A465EEB92D3DE021
[2006/04/11 20:03:56 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Ipswitch
[2006/04/11 20:03:54 | 01,060,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFC71.dll
[2006/04/11 20:03:54 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbhelp2.dll
[2006/04/11 20:03:53 | 00,606,293 | ---- | C] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbocx.ocx
[2006/04/11 19:12:25 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Registry Cleaner Trial
[2006/03/16 17:38:01 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verclsid.exe
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,492,544 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ssi.sys
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssiefr.EXE
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,478,720 | ---- | C] (Webroot Software, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\WRUninstall.dll
[2006/02/09 22:04:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Webroot
[2006/02/01 00:36:12 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\SUPERVOC
[2006/02/01 00:36:12 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- \SUPERVOC
[2006/02/01 00:35:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Supervoice Setup Files
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,014,992 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\winddx.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:54 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csamsp.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:54 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csamsp.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,100,384 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnthal.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,100,384 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slnthal.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,013,232 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,013,232 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slwdmsup.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Modio
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 01,395,296 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 01,395,296 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlstrm.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,652,360 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slntamr.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,652,360 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slntamr.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,231,224 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,231,224 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlmnt5.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slserv.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,014,408 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RecAgent.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,014,408 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recagent.sys
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\56HP92-SL Driver
[2006/01/31 18:50:30 | 00,016,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
[2006/01/31 18:50:30 | 00,016,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modemcsa.sys
[2006/01/28 23:14:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN
[2006/01/15 22:48:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Vbox
[2006/01/15 22:47:29 | 00,009,856 | ---- | C] (Padus, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pfc.sys
[2005/12/07 19:02:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:51:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:51:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:51:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia
[2005/12/07 18:49:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Installations
[2005/11/25 01:35:13 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\MSOCache
[2005/11/25 01:35:13 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- \MSOCache
[2005/11/07 21:46:08 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdimon.dll
[2005/11/07 21:31:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft.NET
[2005/11/07 21:31:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SHELLNEW
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxp60.dll
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxp60.dll
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,022,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\umaxpcls.sys
[2005/11/03 02:07:46 | 00,022,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxpcls.sys
[2005/10/05 20:44:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\iPodder
[2005/08/17 23:59:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite
[2005/08/17 23:57:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Search Toolbar
[2005/08/17 23:54:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Yahoo! Companion
[2005/07/28 20:03:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync
[2005/07/28 20:02:48 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Visual Studio
[2005/07/28 20:00:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\L&H
[2005/07/28 19:55:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgmt
[2005/06/29 21:06:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PreInstall
[2005/06/22 22:17:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\yahoo!
[2005/06/22 00:42:12 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Xara
[2005/06/22 00:40:16 | 00,876,544 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XaraDocG.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:16 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XMUpload.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplOp.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,131,072 | ---- | C] (Xara Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BmpImporter.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplMan.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:15 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XFontMan.dll
[2005/06/22 00:40:06 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (TechSmith Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsccvid.dll
[2005/06/07 17:54:53 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
[2005/06/05 17:32:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\viewsonic
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,044,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups2.dll
[2005/05/22 20:28:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ViewSonic
[2005/05/22 20:28:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- \ViewSonic
[2005/05/19 19:05:07 | 00,012,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouhid.sys
[2005/05/19 19:05:00 | 00,009,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidusb.sys
[2005/05/18 23:58:30 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$MSI31Uninstall_KB893803v2$
[2005/05/16 17:25:35 | 00,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp3res.dll
[2005/04/17 02:13:06 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$MSI31Uninstall_KB893803$
[2005/03/17 21:32:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Xara
[2005/03/17 21:31:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Xara
[2005/03/17 21:31:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Xara
[2005/03/11 00:37:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Help
[2005/03/10 20:32:38 | 01,089,536 | ---- | C] (AccuSoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gear81sd.DLL
[2005/03/10 20:31:53 | 00,213,034 | ---- | C] (Inscriber Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\foxnsox.dll
[2005/03/10 20:31:53 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Inscriber Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intsrc.dll
[2005/03/10 20:31:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Inscriber
[2005/03/10 20:26:29 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (MindVision Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\unvise32.exe
[2005/03/10 20:26:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cleaner Support
[2005/03/10 20:26:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Cleaner 5 EZ
[2005/03/10 20:25:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\directx
[2005/03/10 20:15:58 | 00,299,520 | ---- | C] (InstallShield Corporation, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe
[2005/03/03 21:17:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Visio
[2005/03/03 20:39:04 | 00,026,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbstor.sys
[2005/03/02 21:08:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\xing shared
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxud32.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxud32.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxu12.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxu12.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxscan.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:56 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxscan.dll
[2005/03/02 18:59:52 | 00,015,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbscan.sys
[2005/02/28 20:26:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\aod
[2005/02/28 20:25:59 | 00,176,167 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:52 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:52 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:51 | 00,278,528 | ---- | C] (Real Networks, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pncrt.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Real
[2005/02/28 20:25:46 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real
[2005/02/19 21:19:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\PowerPoint Viewer
[2005/01/30 13:12:50 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\UserData
[2005/01/23 22:41:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberLink
[2005/01/23 22:41:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\CyberLink
[2005/01/23 16:50:33 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MsnMusic


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/23 15:08:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\windows media
[2005/01/23 15:08:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\RegisteredPackages
[2005/01/18 23:31:52 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Adobe
[2005/01/14 23:55:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\QuickTime
[2005/01/14 23:55:16 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QuickTime
[2005/01/14 21:46:56 | 00,046,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\setdebug.exe
[2005/01/14 21:46:55 | 00,139,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaee.dll
[2005/01/14 18:41:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Help
[2005/01/14 18:30:46 | 00,026,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3d.dll
[2005/01/14 18:30:24 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\SureThing
[2005/01/14 18:30:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\MVUNINST
[2005/01/13 23:02:23 | 00,051,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\msdv.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:23 | 00,051,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdv.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:17 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avc.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:17 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avc.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:10 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\61883.sys
[2005/01/13 23:02:10 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\61883.sys
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,391,168 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\i263_32.drv
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,143,872 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iacenc.dll
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_lcs.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:20 | 00,038,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LMRTREND.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:19 | 00,140,800 | ---- | C] (The Duck Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tm20dec.ax
[2005/01/12 21:13:17 | 00,182,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtmsft3.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:12 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unam4ie.exe
[2005/01/12 21:13:08 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciqtz.drv
[2005/01/12 21:13:07 | 00,194,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qcut.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:05 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:05 | 00,002,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf16.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:57 | 01,581,056 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvw7.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:57 | 01,122,304 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvpx.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 01,650,688 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplva6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 01,552,384 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvm6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaw7.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplapx.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:56 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplam6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,106,496 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgspl.ax
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgvd.ax
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaa6.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,046,592 | ---- | C] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgad.ax
[2005/01/12 21:12:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTIC32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTI32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\STRING32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,155,648 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRES32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPTL32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLTPO32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRJ32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:51 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRD32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRF32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPNT32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLMSC32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLISO32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:50 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIX.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDEV32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDRV32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCPY32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIO32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIMG32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:49 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDIR32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:48 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDA32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:48 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDF32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:48 | 00,039,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdrom.sys
[2005/01/12 21:08:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\MAGIX
[2005/01/12 21:08:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- \MAGIX
[2005/01/12 18:25:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\WMTools Downloaded Files
[2005/01/11 20:48:53 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$
[2005/01/11 20:24:26 | 00,035,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups.dll
[2005/01/11 20:24:26 | 00,035,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wups.dll
[2005/01/11 20:24:26 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SoftwareDistribution
[2005/01/11 01:33:10 | 00,306,688 | ---- | C] (InstallShield Software Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\IsUninst.exe
[2005/01/11 01:31:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Adobe
[2005/01/11 01:30:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
[2005/01/11 01:30:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Adobe
[2005/01/11 01:11:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\InterVideo
[2005/01/11 01:11:26 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
[2005/01/11 00:52:51 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Designer
[2005/01/11 00:51:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office
[2005/01/11 00:43:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN6
[2005/01/11 00:23:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft Picture It! 9
[2005/01/11 00:23:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Design Science
[2005/01/11 00:22:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\MSN Messenger 6.2.0137
[2005/01/11 00:22:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger
[2005/01/11 00:01:19 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Symantec
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,057,696 | ---- | C] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\S32EVNT1.DLL
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,004,032 | ---- | C] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT1.DLL
[2005/01/11 00:00:41 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CBA
[2005/01/11 00:00:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Symantec
[2005/01/11 00:00:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Symantec
[2005/01/11 00:00:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared
[2005/01/11 00:00:35 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\NavNT
[2005/01/10 23:59:22 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
[2005/01/10 23:59:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\WINDOWS
[2005/01/10 23:56:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 23:56:40 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Start Menu
[2005/01/10 23:56:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution
[2005/01/10 23:56:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch
[2005/01/10 23:49:35 | 00,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpcdll.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,040,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\irbus.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsdupd.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,056,623 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1btxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,043,008 | ---- | C] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdagp.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,012,047 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1pdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,011,615 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1mdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,004,255 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv01nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,967 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv02nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,775 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv11nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,711 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv09nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,647 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv07nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,615 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv05nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:21 | 00,003,135 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv08nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,701,440 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,327,040 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtaa.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,104,960 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinrvxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,073,216 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atintuxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,063,663 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1rvxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxsxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinbtxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinraxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,036,463 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1tuxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,034,735 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xsxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxbxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,030,671 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1raxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,029,455 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xbxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinsnxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,026,367 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1snxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,021,343 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1ttxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinpdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinttxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinmdxx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,220,032 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfbs2s2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,035,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\bthprint.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,025,471 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv04nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,021,183 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv01nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,017,279 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv10nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,015,423 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ch7xxnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,014,143 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv06nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,011,359 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv02nt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 01,041,536 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfdpsp2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,685,056 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfcxts2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,452,736 | ---- | C] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtxparhm.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,180,360 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ntmtlfax.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,180,360 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmtlfax.sys


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mutohpen.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,011,868 | ---- | C] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 01,897,408 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,166,912 | ---- | C] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\s3gnbm.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,129,535 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnt7554.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,041,088 | ---- | C] (Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sisagp.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,030,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismpx.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023x.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,871 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv09nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,807 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv07nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,325 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vchnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,011,295 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv08nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,006,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smbali.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:17 | 00,003,901 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\siint5.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 01,888,992 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3duag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,870,784 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3d1ag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,516,768 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativvaxx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,377,984 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvaa.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2cqag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,201,728 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativtmxx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,025,471 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv10nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativmvxx.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,022,271 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv06nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\auditusr.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,011,935 | ---- | C] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv11nt.sys
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativdaxx.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:16 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx3.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 02,113,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiagn.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 01,689,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthprops.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blastcln.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\btpanui.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthci.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:15 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmsetacl.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,848,384 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_32.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,423,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\html.iec
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,338,432 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qcx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,199,680 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iac25_32.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,193,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsquirt.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,120,320 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\firewall.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fwcfg.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,032,285 | ---- | C] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hsfcisp2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\httpapi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fltmc.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,755,200 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_32.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,380,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irprops.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,200,192 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,183,808 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qcx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,154,624 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ivfsrc.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdmxsdk.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsno.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsfi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdukx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinmal.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinben.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt48.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt47.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinbe1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmaori.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 01,737,856 | ---- | C] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxparhd.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdadiag.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsnsv.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:12 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 04,274,816 | ---- | C] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nv4_disp.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,312,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgraph.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,116,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2p.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,088,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pnetsh.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgasvc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:11 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,397,056 | ---- | C] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\s3gnb.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,075,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmfilt.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,073,832 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcoinst.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,073,832 | ---- | C] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slcoinst.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdhcinst.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vidcap.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smbinst.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,242,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpasf.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,242,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpasf.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,227,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerror.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,227,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerror.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,157,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,157,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:09 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winshfhc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 01,329,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmspdmoe.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 01,329,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmspdmoe.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,603,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,603,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,575,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,575,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuapi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,148,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscui.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscntfy.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:08 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,438,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpob2res.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,327,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,327,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wucltui.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,217,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaucpl.cpl
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,209,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuweb.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,194,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,194,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,172,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,172,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:07 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprovi.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,991,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migrate.exe
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,243,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpvis.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpband.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:06 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\custsat.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\peernet
[2005/01/10 23:49:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\provisioning
[2005/01/10 23:46:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles
[2005/01/10 23:44:11 | 02,897,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp2res.dll
[2005/01/10 23:42:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ReinstallBackups
[2005/01/10 23:42:24 | 00,023,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdsvc.exe
[2005/01/10 23:39:49 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$
[2005/01/10 23:39:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\EHome
[2005/01/10 23:33:08 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,351,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCodek2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,351,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodek2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVCodec2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodec2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2RC.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2rc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComS.exe
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcoms.exe
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComC.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:41 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcomc.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,048,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCam2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,048,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcam2.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,028,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCD.sys
[2005/01/10 23:30:40 | 00,028,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcd.sys
[2005/01/10 22:32:43 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:31:55 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Installer
[2005/01/10 22:31:44 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information
[2005/01/10 22:31:38 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Templates
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\SendTo
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\PrintHood
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\NetHood
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Cookies
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Application Data
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Start Menu
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\My Documents
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Favorites
[2005/01/10 22:31:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop
[2005/01/10 22:29:59 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\System Volume Information
[2005/01/10 22:29:59 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- \System Volume Information
[2005/01/10 22:29:58 | 00,000,000 | --SD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies
[2005/01/10 22:29:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:29:56 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Application Data
[2005/01/10 22:28:43 | 00,156,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winzm.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:43 | 00,156,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsp.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:42 | 00,156,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winpy.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:42 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wingb.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:42 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winime.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:41 | 00,079,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winar30.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:40 | 00,041,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:40 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:39 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamps51.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:38 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3svapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:37 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ext.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:37 | 00,048,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:37 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ctrs51.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:36 | 00,426,041 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicepad.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:36 | 00,086,073 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicesub.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:34 | 00,076,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniime.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:34 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unicdime.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:33 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsprof.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,455,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintsetp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlphr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tools.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:31 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmigrate.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:30 | 00,571,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlgnt.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:30 | 00,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\thawbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:29 | 00,021,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdipx.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:29 | 00,019,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdspx.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:29 | 00,013,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdasync.sys
[2005/01/10 22:28:27 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\status.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:25 | 00,101,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srusbusd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:24 | 00,143,422 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softkey.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:23 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpstup.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:23 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_snprfdll.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:21 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpctrs.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:21 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smb6w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sma3w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smimsgif.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:20 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsy.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm9aw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8cw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm93w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm92w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm90w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:19 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8dw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm87w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm81w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8aw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm89w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:18 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm59w.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:17 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\simptcp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:13 | 00,205,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:13 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seos.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:12 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_scripto.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:11 | 00,079,872 | ---- | C] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia330.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:11 | 00,079,872 | ---- | C] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia001.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:11 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_rwnh.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:10 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw330ext.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:10 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw001ext.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:09 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\romanime.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:08 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_regtrace.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:07 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\register.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:06 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quick.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:06 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quser.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:05 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:03 | 00,131,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxviceo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:03 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxmcro.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:03 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxgl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:02 | 00,070,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlphr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:28:02 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmigrate.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:01 | 00,482,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlgnt.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:01 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:28:00 | 00,079,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\phon.ime
[2005/01/10 22:28:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\permchk.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,036,927 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs411.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagecnt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs404.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs804.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:59 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs412.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:56 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_ntfsdrv.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:54 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nextlink.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:52 | 00,229,439 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\multibox.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:51 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtstocom.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:44 | 01,875,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.lex
[2005/01/10 22:27:44 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:37 | 00,092,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.sys
[2005/01/10 22:27:37 | 00,092,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:36 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdsync.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:35 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_mailmsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:34 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logscrpt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:32 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth3.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdvntc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusa.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:31 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdurdu.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth0.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:30 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecat.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecnt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec95.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41a.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41j.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:29 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinpun.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintel.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintam.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:28 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinmar.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinkan.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinhin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinguj.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:27 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdindev.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdibm02.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdheb.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfa.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:26 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgeo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdax2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:25 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarmw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda3.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:24 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarme.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jupiw.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iwrps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd106n.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101a.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:23 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:22 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isapips.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:21 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infoctrs.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,471,102 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskdic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,315,452 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,102,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imlang.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imkrinst.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,274,489 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputyc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,262,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputy.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,233,527 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjprw.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:18 | 00,045,109 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpuex.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:16 | 00,208,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpmig.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,716,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcus.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,307,257 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,155,705 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdsvr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,081,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:15 | 00,057,398 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdadm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,811,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81k.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,368,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,340,023 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81.ime
[2005/01/10 22:27:14 | 00,311,359 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsv.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,106,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrcic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,102,463 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr61.ime
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmbx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmig.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:12 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iiscrmap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissync.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:12 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iismui.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:11 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisclex4.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:05 | 10,129,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxkor.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:52 | 10,096,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxcht.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:49 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanjadic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:46 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsroute.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:46 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxssend.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:45 | 00,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsclntr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:44 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxscfgwz.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:44 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpctrs2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:43 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftlx041e.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:42 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\flattemp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:41 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_fcachdll.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:41 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\f3ahvoas.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esuimgd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esunid.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esucmd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:39 | 00,025,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\et4000.sys
[2005/01/10 22:26:37 | 00,514,587 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edb500.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:33 | 00,078,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dayi.ime
[2005/01/10 22:26:29 | 00,057,399 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cplexe.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:29 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cprofile.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:28 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convlog.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:28 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\controt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:28 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\counters.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:25 | 00,480,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintsetp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:25 | 00,198,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintime.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:25 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintlgnt.ime
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,838,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,097,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtmbx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskdic.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:23 | 01,677,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chsbrkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:23 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgusr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chajei.ime
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgport.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chglogon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:22 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\change.exe
[2005/01/10 22:26:20 | 00,054,528 | ---- | C] (Philips Semiconductors GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cap7146.sys
[2005/01/10 22:26:20 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_iscii.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:20 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_is2022.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:19 | 00,218,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_g18030.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:19 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browscap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:18 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\authfilt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:17 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asptxn.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:17 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aspperf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,312,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqueue.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqadmin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0804.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:16 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0412.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0411.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040d.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0404.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:15 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0401.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:14 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adrot.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:14 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\admxprox.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:14 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_adsiisex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:10 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamregps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:07 | 02,134,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpsnap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:07 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpadm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetsloc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetmgr.exe
[2005/01/10 22:25:59 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisui.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:59 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisreset.exe
[2005/01/10 22:25:59 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisrstap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:58 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpsapi2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:52 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\certmap.ocx
[2005/01/10 22:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xircom
[2005/01/10 22:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\xerox
[2005/01/10 22:25:47 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\microsoft frontpage
[2005/01/10 22:24:56 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapi32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:23:53 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Offline Web Pages
[2005/01/10 22:22:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DirectX
[2005/01/10 22:22:23 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msoobe.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:21 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrslv.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:21 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrdm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrcdlg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\racpldlg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\notiflag.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\brpinfo.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atrace.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:20 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atrace.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:19 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\helphost.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:19 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hcappres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:07 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srdiag.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:07 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isrdbg32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wb32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmevtmsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmevtmsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,064,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acctres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,064,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acctres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msinfo32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cb32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:22:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Services
[2005/01/10 22:22:04 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,274,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcfg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isign32.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwdial.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwphbk.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icfgnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icfgnt5.dll
[2005/01/10 22:22:00 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks
[2005/01/10 22:21:59 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:59 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trialoc.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,235,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoap1.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwtutor.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wisc10.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoapr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:58 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isignup.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\MSSoap
[2005/01/10 22:21:55 | 00,093,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieinfo5.ocx
[2005/01/10 22:21:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\srchasst
[2005/01/10 22:21:48 | 01,669,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setup_wm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:48 | 00,520,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpvis.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:48 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Macromed
[2005/01/10 22:21:47 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmplayer.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:47 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qmgrprxy.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:44 | 00,163,897 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmutil.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:44 | 00,110,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmfilt.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:43 | 00,319,542 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Movie Maker
[2005/01/10 22:21:39 | 00,239,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\srrstr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Restore
[2005/01/10 22:21:39 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ils.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msconf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,034,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmdd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:38 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmmkcert.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:36 | 00,252,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoeacct.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:36 | 00,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoert2.dll
[2005/01/10 22:21:36 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\NetMeeting
[2005/01/10 22:21:34 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstinit.exe
[2005/01/10 22:21:34 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Outlook Express
[2005/01/10 22:21:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\System
[2005/01/10 22:21:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
[2005/01/10 22:21:25 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Pictures
[2005/01/10 22:21:25 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Music
[2005/01/10 22:20:37 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ComPlus Applications
[2005/01/10 22:20:30 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Registration
[2005/01/10 22:20:23 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Program Files\WindowsUpdate
[2005/01/10 22:20:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player
[2005/01/10 22:20:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Online Services
[2005/01/10 22:20:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Messenger
[2005/01/10 22:20:09 | 00,042,577 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 01,817,687 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,780,885 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,753,236 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvseres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,082,501 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,048,706 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvse.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,042,575 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,042,574 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvsezm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,042,573 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:08 | 00,040,515 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 02,178,131 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 01,175,635 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzres.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,066,113 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,057,409 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtz.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,042,573 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzzm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,041,029 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zcorem.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,032,339 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniansi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,013,894 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zonelibm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:07 | 00,004,677 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zeeverm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 01,039,955 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnresm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,217,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnclim.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,113,222 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneclim.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,036,937 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zclientm.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,029,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\znetm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\write.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\write.exe
[2005/01/10 22:20:06 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\MSN Gaming Zone
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,347,136 | ---- | C] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hypertrm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,183,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\accwiz.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndvol32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sndvol32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,131,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndrec32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\access.cpl
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hticons.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:53 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\htrn_jis.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,227,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avtapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,227,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avtapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,073,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avwav.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,073,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avwav.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winchat.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winchat.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avmeter.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:52 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avmeter.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,605,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getuname.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,605,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getuname.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\calc.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\calc.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\charmap.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\charmap.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshearts.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshearts.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmine.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmine.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sol.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sol.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\freecell.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:41 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\freecell.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,067,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdshost.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regini.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regini.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsshutdn.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsshutdn.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tskill.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tskill.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsdiscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsdiscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tscon.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shadow.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shadow.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reset.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\reset.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,161,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcuiu.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxoci.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qwinsta.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qprocess.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qappsrv.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qappsrv.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdmodem.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdmodem.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logoff.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logoff.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpcfgex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:39 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcfgex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,956,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtctm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtclog.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xolehlp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxlegih.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxlegih.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtsadmin.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dcomcnfg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcomcnfg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrereg.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxex.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 22:19:37 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,225,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrv.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,110,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clbcatex.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,097,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrepl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,097,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comrepl.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\colbact.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stclient.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stclient.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comaddin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comaddin.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxdm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:36 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxdm.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,540,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comuid.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsnap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsnap.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:35 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmi2xml.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,075,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmipicmp.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmimsg.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmitimep.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmtr.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:27 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmt.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,116,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\updprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmplprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemdisp.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trnsprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unsecapp.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:26 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:25 | 00,273,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msiprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:25 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smtpcons.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,185,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmprops.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,120,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\servdeps.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fwdprov.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmfutil.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:18 | 00,123,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplay32.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:18 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows NT
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 01,929,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,538,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spider.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,343,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspaint.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clipbrd.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:17 | 00,053,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:16 | 00,407,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstsc.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:16 | 00,093,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscfgwmi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:15 | 00,147,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdchost.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:15 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscupgrd.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:15 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdsaddin.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,426,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,087,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpwsx.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpclip.exe
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgbkend.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpsnd.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icaapi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:14 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsDtc
[2005/01/10 22:19:13 | 00,625,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvut.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Com
[2005/01/10 22:19:12 | 01,267,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsvcs.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:06 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licwmi.dll
[2005/01/10 22:19:02 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\My Videos
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Templates
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Favorites
[2005/01/10 13:26:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop
[2005/01/10 13:26:20 | 00,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 13:26:20 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data
[2005/01/10 12:38:13 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsink.ax
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,090,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kswdmcap.ax
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kstvtune.ax
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfwwdm32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,043,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksxbar.ax
[2005/01/10 12:36:49 | 00,137,216 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atidrae.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:49 | 00,075,136 | ---- | C] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atimpae.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:44 | 00,604,253 | ---- | C] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmodem.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:44 | 00,397,502 | ---- | C] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vpctcom.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:44 | 00,064,605 | ---- | C] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vvoice.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:43 | 00,112,574 | ---- | C] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptserlp.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:43 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe
[2005/01/10 12:36:38 | 00,006,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\enum1394.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,145,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,060,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfman32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:35 | 00,036,480 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfmanm.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,495,616 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sblfx.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,283,904 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,256,512 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devcon32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksproxy.ax
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,006,912 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksuser.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:34 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctwdm32.dll
[2005/01/10 12:36:31 | 00,010,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gameenum.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:31 | 00,003,712 | ---- | C] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctljystk.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:22 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:04 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\ODBC
[2005/01/10 12:35:03 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcommon.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:03 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcplui.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:02 | 00,774,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spttseng.dll
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sapisvr.exe
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines
[2005/01/10 12:35:00 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\Program Files
[2005/01/10 12:35:00 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- \Program Files
[2005/01/10 12:35:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared
[2005/01/10 12:35:00 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files
[2005/01/10 12:34:59 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041f.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuq.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuf.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuq.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuf.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdazel.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:58 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdazel.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0419.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:56 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkyr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:56 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkyr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycc.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduzb.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdur.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtat.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmon.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkaz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdblr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdaze.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycc.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduzb.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdur.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtat.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmon.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkaz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdblr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdaze.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:54 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0408.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,008,192 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhept.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhept.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela3.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela3.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe319.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe220.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe319.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:51 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe220.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgkl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgkl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040e.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0415.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0405.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdest.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdest.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,007,168 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\KBDAL.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz2.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdal.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdro.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdro.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu1.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:45 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irclass.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:45 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\irclass.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,176,157 | ---- | C] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgrpsetu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,176,157 | ---- | C] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgrpsetu.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,103,424 | ---- | C] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\EqnClass.Dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,103,424 | ---- | C] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eqnclass.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,085,020 | ---- | C] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgsetup.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,085,020 | ---- | C] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgsetup.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,024,661 | ---- | C] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spxcoins.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,024,661 | ---- | C] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spxcoins.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,019,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapi.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,019,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TAPI.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,013,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wfwnet.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,013,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\WFWNET.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,009,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ver.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,009,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VER.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,004,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\timer.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,004,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TIMER.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,002,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:44 | 00,002,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VGA.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,126,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvideo.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,126,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MSVIDEO.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLECLI.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,073,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciavi.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,073,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIAVI.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,068,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\mmsystem.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciwave.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIWAVE.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,025,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciseq.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,025,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCISEQ.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLESVR.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SHELL.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,003,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\system.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,003,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SYSTEM.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,002,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouse.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,002,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MOUSE.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sound.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SOUND.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmtask.tsk
[2005/01/10 12:34:43 | 00,001,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MMTASK.TSK
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,109,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avifile.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,109,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVIFILE.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,069,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,069,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVICAP.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,032,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\commdlg.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,032,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\COMMDLG.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\TASKMAN.EXE
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskman.exe
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,009,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lzexpand.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,009,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\LZEXPAND.DLL
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,002,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.drv
[2005/01/10 12:34:42 | 00,002,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\KEYBOARD.DRV
[2005/01/10 12:34:41 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\winspool.drv


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 12:34:41 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batt.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:40 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storprop.dll
[2005/01/10 12:34:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CatRoot2
[2005/01/10 12:34:13 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CatRoot
[2005/01/10 12:33:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings
[2005/01/10 12:33:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- \Documents and Settings
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | R-SD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Fonts
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | RHSD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | R--D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Web
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\inf
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wins
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- \WINDOWS
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usmt
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\twain_32
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Temp
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\system
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ShellExt
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Setup
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\security
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Resources
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\repair
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ras
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oobe
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npp
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mui
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\mui
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\msapps
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\msagent
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Media
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\java
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetsrv
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ime
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icsxml
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ias
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Help
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\export
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cache
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\disdn
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcp
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Debug
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Cursors
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Connection Wizard
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\config
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\Config
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\addins
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\3com_dmi
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\3076
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\2052
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1054
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1042
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1041
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1037
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1033
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1031
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1028
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\1025
[2004/09/22 19:46:38 | 00,629,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpd_ci.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:38 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdtrace.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,356,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdsp.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,331,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,154,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtp.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpus.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdconns.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:32 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvadve.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:32 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVADVD.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:24 | 00,204,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpsrcwp.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 01,661,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpencen.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:14 | 00,348,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmnet.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:12 | 00,429,056 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmdev.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:10 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uwdf.exe
[2004/09/22 19:46:10 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfapi.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:44 | 00,232,448 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecp.acm
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnpinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spdwnwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faxpatch.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pidgen.dll
[2004/01/07 12:21:24 | 00,258,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicows.dll
[2003/12/11 21:56:18 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnphoto.scr
[2003/12/09 16:38:26 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cspinterface.dll
[2003/12/09 16:38:26 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\GuiStateShare.dll
[2003/09/10 16:06:12 | 00,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls2.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,716,288 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ltwvc11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,392,192 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltkrn11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,127,488 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltimg11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,285,184 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LFCMP11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,262,656 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LTDIS11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,172,032 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfpng11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,152,064 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,118,784 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltfil11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lffax11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfwmf11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpsd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,041,472 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfgif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,036,864 | R--- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfbmp11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcx11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfeps11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftga11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,417,792 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\px.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,397,312 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxwave.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,270,336 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxdrv.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxmas.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vxblock.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,017,136 | ---- | C] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pxhelp20.sys
[2003/09/10 06:48:22 | 00,147,512 | ---- | C] (HP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpwhlmn.dll
[2003/08/05 00:28:34 | 00,138,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCRES.dll
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 01,143,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20.DLL
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 00,034,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20ENU.DLL
[2003/03/18 23:14:52 | 00,499,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp71.dll
[2003/03/18 22:05:50 | 00,089,088 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atl71.dll
[2003/02/21 05:42:22 | 00,348,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcr71.dll
[2002/12/20 06:02:44 | 01,077,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSCOMCTL.OCX
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,241,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSV7ENU.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMUSIC.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT32.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT16.DLL
[2002/11/06 03:10:14 | 00,167,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmserror.dll
[2002/08/29 01:48:26 | 00,329,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:32 | 00,679,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sstext3d.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:32 | 00,610,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sspipes.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:32 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssstars.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,704,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ss3dfo.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,393,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssflwbox.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmarque.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssbezier.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmyst.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:30 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrnsave.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,419,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdm.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,358,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcpl.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,317,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unregmp2.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,283,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhlp32.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,278,559 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8ds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,262,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg4ds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,259,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracerpt.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,258,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msadds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,220,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,215,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osk.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,171,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,135,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\desk.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,129,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intl.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,124,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net1.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\schtasks.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,107,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsnotify.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsess.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdbinst.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtcshare.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,075,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telnet.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,070,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigverif.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscds32.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,068,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\joy.cpl
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wextract.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntadmn.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\packager.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utilman.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reg.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shmgrate.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcimlby.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcad32.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbisurf.ax
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skeys.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runonce.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\savedump.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,172,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jview.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,100,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logagent.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,100,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logagent.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconfig.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:26 | 00,015,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jdbgmgr.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 01,033,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,193,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eudcedit.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpresult.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftp.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:24 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontview.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 01,298,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiag.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dwwin.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,104,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgntfs.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,083,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvsetup.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgfat.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,049,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clspack.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdl32.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\conime.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:22 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\defrag.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 02,450,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 02,450,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,596,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsecedit.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,378,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcdlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,264,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wow32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ahui.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,091,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xactsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,042,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsnmp32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_pfu.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\at.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wtsapi32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wship6.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autolfn.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,984,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syssetup.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMNetMgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMNetMgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,713,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sxs.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,417,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbscript.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,316,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\untfs.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,303,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmstream.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,292,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,286,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vmhelper.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,246,814 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmdll.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,222,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmasf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,222,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmasf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,150,016 | ---- | C] (Rhozet Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,136,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti_ci.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,135,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webvw.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,124,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadss.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,115,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32spl.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpshell.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsta.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmredir.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\url.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umandlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\udhisapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcore.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsvrp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:14 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolss.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:14 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 01,580,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfcfiles.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,363,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smlogcfg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,313,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scesrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scecli.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,171,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccsccp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sbeio.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,140,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc_os.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shgina.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shimeng.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shfolder.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigtab.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sensapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 01,435,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\query.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,713,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\opengl32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,657,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,433,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched20.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,283,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pdh.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,266,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oakley.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,249,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,236,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasapi32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,206,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasppp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbctrac.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,142,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwprovau.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,135,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\offfilt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastls.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,107,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleprn.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,106,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psbase.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\raschap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccu32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccr32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwwks.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pautoenr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasman.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pngfilt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcbcp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rassapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:10 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32gt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,701,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,622,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netcfgx.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,552,989 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrepl40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,532,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstime.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,414,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,414,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msscp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,413,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp60.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,407,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netlogon.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,348,189 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxbde40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,258,077 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstext40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,248,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\newdev.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,204,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswebdvd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,195,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msutb.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,179,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsdba.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,134,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvfw32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,103,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlhtml.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,091,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntprint.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npptools.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncobjapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddenb32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 01,507,356 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjet40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,421,919 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd2x40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,358,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjetoledb40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,348,189 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspbde40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,241,693 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjtes40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,213,023 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msltus40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,179,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnetobj.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,179,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msnetobj.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,175,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspmsp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,175,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrating.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorcl32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:06 | 00,021,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjdbc10.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 02,854,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,994,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgina.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,539,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msftedit.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,512,029 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexch40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,319,517 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexcl40.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,271,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msihnd.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimtf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,154,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msawt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,151,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdart.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscms.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:02 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msctfp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 01,192,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcndmgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,721,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsasrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,660,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqqm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,517,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsnap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,471,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqutil.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,423,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licdll.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,341,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localspl.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,186,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtrig.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,177,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,138,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqad.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,095,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsec.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licmgr10.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqise.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LAPRXY.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\LAPRXY.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DMOD.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,404,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javart.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ippromon.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,198,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iuengine.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,198,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iuengine.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,187,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacypt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,171,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jit.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,155,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\itircl.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,123,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\input.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inseng.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,094,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iphlpapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,063,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaprxy.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6mon.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:58 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ixsso.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,344,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetcfg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,323,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iedkcs32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,254,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icm32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,251,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iepeers.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,216,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieaksie.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,198,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gptext.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakeng.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,120,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\idq.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iesetup.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhsetup.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,036,921 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imeshare.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:56 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imgutil.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,380,957 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,087,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fldrclnr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faultrep.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:54 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fdeploy.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,357,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtmsft.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,313,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx3j.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,304,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\duser.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,205,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtrans.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,183,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\els.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventlog.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:52 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\encapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 01,179,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 01,054,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\danim.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,991,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmv2clt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,991,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmv2clt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,640,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbghelp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,375,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnet.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,343,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdial32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,282,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,266,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddraw.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,253,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmclien.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,253,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmclien.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cewmdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cewmdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,212,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvoice.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,194,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certcli.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput8.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,181,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmime.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\credui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,159,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,142,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprop.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,123,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgui.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgnet.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmstyle.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,104,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmusic.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,096,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,096,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,095,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmstor.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,095,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmstor.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,084,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifil32.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmscript.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,078,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browsewm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdlg.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciodm.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmcompos.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhupnp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,059,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cabinet.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clusapi.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsockx.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,052,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\basesrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,038,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgsnap.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmloader.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhpast.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csrsrv.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmband.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsadsn.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds32gt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,295,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgr.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,263,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,175,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldp.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldpc.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\advpack.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:48 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsmsext.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:44 | 00,071,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxg.sys
[2002/08/29 01:40:44 | 00,009,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\framebuf.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:10 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browselc.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:06 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asferror.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:06 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asferror.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnetlib.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:46 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtmler.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:46 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpx32r.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:42 | 00,216,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\moricons.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:36 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcp32r.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 08,231,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmploc.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:22 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asctrls.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,290,816 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codeca.acm
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,218,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysmon.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscript.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proctexe.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:18 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sl_anet.acm
[2002/08/29 01:39:12 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmp.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:12 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmp.ocx
[2002/08/29 00:20:46 | 00,096,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpcdll.dll
[2002/08/29 00:14:20 | 01,843,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32k.sys
[2002/08/29 00:08:44 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\classpnp.sys
[2002/08/29 00:03:30 | 02,180,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2002/08/28 23:48:14 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spiisupd.exe
[2002/08/28 23:45:22 | 00,072,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mqac.sys
[2002/08/28 23:37:54 | 00,225,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
[2002/08/28 23:34:34 | 00,040,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nmnt.sys
[2002/08/28 23:33:36 | 00,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmlane.sys
[2002/08/28 23:33:20 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\1394bus.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:52 | 00,142,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:42 | 00,036,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:22 | 00,017,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\watchdog.sys
[2002/08/28 23:32:06 | 00,079,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
[2002/08/28 23:28:00 | 00,014,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tape.sys
[2002/08/28 23:27:56 | 00,014,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\diskdump.sys
[2002/08/28 23:27:50 | 00,096,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys
[2002/08/28 23:27:48 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pciidex.sys
[2002/08/28 23:25:14 | 01,351,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2002/08/28 23:21:08 | 00,163,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwrdr.sys
[2002/08/28 23:14:26 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprpres.dll
[2002/08/28 23:09:00 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winbrand.dll
[2002/08/28 23:08:24 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pidgen.dll
[2002/08/28 23:05:10 | 00,007,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kd1394.dll
[2002/08/28 23:05:04 | 00,081,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HAL.DLL
[2002/08/28 23:03:28 | 00,187,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp1res.dll
[2002/08/28 22:36:06 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsvinn.dLL
[2002/08/28 22:36:06 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsrpcn.dll
[2002/08/28 22:34:36 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnmpntw.dll
[2002/08/28 20:57:36 | 00,126,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netfxocm.dll
[2002/08/28 20:41:20 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsapi.dll
[2002/08/28 20:41:10 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pid.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:32 | 00,152,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaenh.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:32 | 00,137,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssenh.dll
[2002/08/28 19:13:42 | 00,140,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ks.sys
[2002/08/28 18:33:16 | 00,025,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sonydcam.sys
[2002/08/28 18:32:56 | 00,016,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbintel.sys
[2002/08/28 18:32:34 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\stream.sys
[2002/08/28 18:05:06 | 00,036,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdk6.sys
[2002/08/28 18:04:56 | 02,057,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2002/08/20 22:13:12 | 00,189,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WISPTIS.EXE
[2002/08/20 22:10:16 | 00,204,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INKED.DLL
[2002/08/07 16:25:02 | 00,442,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.dll
[2002/07/26 19:47:38 | 00,546,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhctrl.ocx
[2002/07/16 16:55:02 | 00,174,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xenroll.dll
[2002/07/11 18:47:58 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\simpdata.tlb
[2002/07/11 18:47:58 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdatsrc.tlb
[2002/03/25 18:02:14 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
[2002/02/04 02:43:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4r.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escimgn.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escwian.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esccmn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,374,640 | ---- | C] (Macromedia, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tourW.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 02,067,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdosys.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,501,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskcopy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,392,671 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm60.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,355,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,294,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound3d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,227,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx8vb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,200,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntbackup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,082,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,028,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,981,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42u.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,927,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40u.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,927,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40u.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,884,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,858,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,831,519 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswdat10.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,825,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim700.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,815,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,764,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winntbbu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,619,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx7vb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,614,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323msp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,614,429 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswstr10.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,602,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autoconv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,586,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,580,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autofmt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,566,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,549,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,542,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blackbox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,542,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blackbox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,506,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,488,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,463,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadefui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,457,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jscript.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shellstyle.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\class_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,433,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiaacmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,415,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\samsrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,397,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwizc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,388,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,384,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsmsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,367,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\metal_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\home_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,361,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blue_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,358,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,349,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsecsnp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,347,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tourstart.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,337,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\filemgmt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetwiz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,321,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswmdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,321,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mswmdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,315,423 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd3x40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,306,176 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\objsel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,696 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmfd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,278,559 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcjt32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,275,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ulib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,265,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,259,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,257,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nusrmgr.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,245,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,229,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplayx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,229,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compstui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,225,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localsec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanman.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qasf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,211,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qasf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,206,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,202,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,202,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rmcast.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,194,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,182,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,181,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,180,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlunirl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskpart.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgdw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgdw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleacc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,159,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,155,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hdwwiz.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\daxctle.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft Research) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bnts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,151,583 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjint40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,150,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keymgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\initpki.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,144,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hotplug.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,144,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dskquoui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mobsync.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,139,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\swprv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,135,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,132,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,123,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrtdep.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oledlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oledlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glu32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\t2embed.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,248 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtgsvc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,116,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvvox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstlsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,115,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imsinsnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iexpress.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aclui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,112,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapistub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\progman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifile.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,105,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysocmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,105,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\polstore.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,103,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmsynth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,400 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcbdyctl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actxprxy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\txflog.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winscard.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbiop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshom.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timedate.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcint.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dskquota.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\krnl386.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.rll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\langwrbk.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqlogmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,088,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,087,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrlui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,087,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsh.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\makecab.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diantz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,084,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,456 | ---- | C] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecx.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtcstp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui0.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontsub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fontsub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Radius Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iccvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shrpubw.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtrig.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventtriggers.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\remotesp.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nslookup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,075,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetpp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,802 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrclr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msw3prt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\magnify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hlink.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hlink.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmoprp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcbase.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scarddlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsystem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systeminfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,067,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\openfiles.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxclu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxsap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asycfilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cleanmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmstp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acelpdec.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\admparse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\miglibnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,880 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\resutils.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drvqry.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\driverquery.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\synceng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasphone.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ndptsp.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cipher.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dwil1033.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcirt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icmui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,272 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dataclen.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,760 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrator.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,279 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcji32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,279 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjter40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msident.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\migpwd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain_32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstdecod.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\camocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proquota.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcreate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,179 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwoa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprdim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqupgrd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,640 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iernonce.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msprivs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmypics.scr
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqdscli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprui.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\docprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\extrac32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | C] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtutils.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,043,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\htui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mf3216.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmon32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\grpconv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndproxy.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecnv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecnv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,376 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpxl32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dosapp.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\corpol.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fips.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfproc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorsvc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,304 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migisol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmlog.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmlog.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmddsp.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetmib1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipfltdrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\commdlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winipsec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkfwd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpnpinst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtipxmib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sethc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,749 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbajet32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xcopy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspatcha.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplaysvr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeshare.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_fmt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | C] (Adobe Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmlib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismp.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hidphone.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,184 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sendcmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,746 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrecr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshcon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batmeter.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\profmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgpl400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | C] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgpl400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | R--- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\findstr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddrawex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfdisk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\efsadu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmdbg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graftabl.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvidc32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\format.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfos.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,960 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,603 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.rll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxroute.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpmodemx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsock32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfcsubs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\feclient.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0407.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0816.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0413.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0410.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,535 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfpodbc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,511 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odtext32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,511 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oddbse32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odpdx32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odfox32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,510 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odexl32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorc32r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0c0a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0416.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqbkup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\linkinfo.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shutdown.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mode.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dswave.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0414.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040b.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0409.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0406.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,688 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\partmgr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnsvr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdupgrd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | C] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | C] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powrprof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconf.tsp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bidispl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnpcont.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,512 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\raspti.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskadp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\more.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetppui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmcfg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmremote.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stimon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsh.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mgmtapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcastmib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svchost.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wfwnet.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,672 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkflt.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\script.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netrap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsddd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ws2ifsl.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regsvr32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tree.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmadm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comm.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lzexpand.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkrsrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,600 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proxycfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\finger.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcomp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ver.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,832 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasacd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modern.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dciman32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,261 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneoc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhstb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasadhlp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\igmpagnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8thk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (DSP GROUP, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tssoft32.acm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chcp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcopy.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\parvdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidle.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsconins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmload.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winver.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\security.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,168 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgaoem.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds16gt.dLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ds16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsvc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mnmdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\beep.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapir.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtprio.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actmovie.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timer.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msafd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnlobby.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnaddr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,456 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\oprghdlr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\system.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\null.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,080 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winoldap.mod
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mouse.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyboard.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sound.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmtask.tsk
[2001/08/17 15:37:00 | 00,077,891 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrmlnka.exe
[2001/08/17 15:37:00 | 00,069,700 | ---- | C] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrshuta.exe
[2001/08/17 15:37:00 | 00,061,508 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrprbda.exe
[2001/08/17 15:36:36 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfaxui.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:36 | 00,003,200 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfax.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,323,641 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdtea.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,102,457 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv42a.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,086,073 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrfaxa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,077,890 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdpa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,077,883 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrrtosa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,069,699 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcoina.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,061,500 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcntra.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,053,305 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlbva.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,049,211 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvpa.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,049,211 | ---- | C] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsdpia.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,049,209 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv80a.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,045,116 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvoica.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:34 | 00,041,019 | ---- | C] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsvpia.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,072,192 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio800.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,070,656 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio600.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,069,632 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnike.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamci.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:28 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pjlmon.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:20 | 00,147,968 | ---- | C] (RioPort) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdwmdmsp.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:16 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hid.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:14 | 00,052,224 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmutil.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:10 | 00,047,104 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnbjmon.dll
[2001/08/17 07:06:22 | 00,021,376 | ---- | C] (Toshiba Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tsbvcap.sys
[2001/08/17 07:03:44 | 00,023,936 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd2.sys
[2001/08/17 07:03:42 | 00,023,808 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd.sys
[2001/08/17 07:02:26 | 00,262,528 | ---- | C] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cinemst2.sys
[2001/08/17 07:02:14 | 00,058,112 | ---- | C] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vdmindvd.sys
[2001/08/17 07:01:34 | 00,051,712 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tosdvd.sys
[2001/08/17 06:58:02 | 00,063,744 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mf.sys
[2001/08/17 06:57:26 | 00,012,160 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fsvga.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:46 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\riodrv.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:46 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rio8drv.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:44 | 00,012,032 | ---- | C] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nikedrv.sys
[2001/08/17 06:24:38 | 00,011,776 | ---- | C] (Compaq Computer Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cpqdap01.sys
[2001/07/07 10:20:58 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft
[2001/07/06 23:59:11 | 00,410,984 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deploytk.dll
[2001/07/06 23:59:10 | 00,148,888 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2001/07/06 23:59:10 | 00,144,792 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2001/07/06 23:59:10 | 00,144,792 | ---- | C] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2001/06/25 00:00:00 | 00,172,032 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esdtr.dll
[2001/05/23 00:00:00 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epfb5cpl.dll
[2001/05/21 00:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esintpl.dll
[2001/05/09 17:47:10 | 00,466,944 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmoe.dll
[2001/05/07 00:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON CORP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epcomdd.dll
[2001/03/08 18:30:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3a.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:42 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npwmsdrm.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:40 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asfsipc.dll
[2001/02/11 21:54:50 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRVSTORE
[2001/02/11 21:52:00 | 00,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\WindowsLiveInstaller
[2001/02/11 21:51:42 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live
[2001/02/11 21:51:11 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\WLInstaller
[2001/01/22 04:25:24 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ATHPRXY.DLL
[2000/12/28 16:00:30 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Password Recovery for MSN
[2000/12/27 10:34:58 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Data Doctor Password Recovery MSN Explorer(Evaluation)
[2000/10/11 00:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] (SEIKO EPSON Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esicm.dll
[2000/09/20 18:27:56 | 00,049,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mstape.sys
[2000/09/20 18:27:56 | 00,049,024 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstape.sys
[2000/09/20 18:27:55 | 00,013,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avcstrm.sys
[2000/09/20 18:27:55 | 00,013,696 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avcstrm.sys
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,081,408 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pds.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,061,952 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nts.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsys.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cba.dll
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 01,039,360 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJET35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,368,912 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\VBAR332.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,251,664 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRD2X35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,222,720 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,169,984 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSLTUS35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,109,056 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\IX509CLS.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,092,672 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSL.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ODBCTL32.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | C] (Intel) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LOC32VC0.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,062,976 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INDSM_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CLUTIL_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,037,136 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJINT35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,024,336 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJTER35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AMSLIB.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSGSYS.EXE
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | C] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CBAXFR.DLL
[2000/08/08 18:38:45 | 00,014,848 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhid.sys
[2000/06/08 04:06:02 | 00,038,224 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
[2000/06/08 04:05:59 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Malwarebytes
[2000/06/08 04:02:03 | 00,019,160 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2000/06/08 04:02:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware
[2000/06/05 04:55:23 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\ERUNT
[2000/06/02 07:51:50 | 00,034,240 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSERROR.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:51:02 | 00,084,480 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSCMPS.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:48:46 | 00,427,520 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4C32.DLL
[2000/05/26 08:13:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\_OTL
[2000/05/26 08:13:03 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- \_OTL
[2000/05/26 07:44:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
[2000/05/23 22:45:58 | 00,118,784 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSSTDFMT.DLL
[2000/05/17 13:44:20 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings
[2000/05/17 13:44:20 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings
[2000/05/13 01:48:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data
[2000/04/12 13:16:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Desktop

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2010/01/07 16:07:14 | 00,038,224 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbamswissarmy.sys
[2010/01/07 16:07:04 | 00,019,160 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mbam.sys
[2009/12/09 22:54:07 | 00,261,632 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PEV.exe
[2009/10/25 06:11:34 | 00,077,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\MBR.exe
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,327,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,327,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wucltui.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,209,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuweb.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:18 | 00,021,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wucltui.dll.mui
[2009/08/06 19:24:12 | 00,015,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.mui
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,217,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaucpl.cpl
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,044,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups2.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,035,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wups.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:10 | 00,035,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wups.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:06 | 00,053,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt.exe
[2009/08/06 19:24:06 | 00,015,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll.mui
[2009/08/06 19:24:04 | 00,096,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdm.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:04 | 00,096,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdm.dll
[2009/08/06 19:24:00 | 00,017,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng.dll.mui
[2009/08/06 19:23:54 | 00,575,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuapi.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:54 | 00,575,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuapi.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:46 | 01,929,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:46 | 00,274,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mucltui.dll
[2009/08/06 19:23:46 | 00,016,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mucltui.dll.mui
[2009/06/30 09:37:16 | 00,028,552 | ---- | M] (Panda Security, S.L.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pavboot.sys
[2009/04/20 12:56:28 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (NirSoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\NIRCMD.exe
[2007/11/27 00:23:05 | 00,004,723 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini
[2007/11/27 00:01:46 | 00,001,759 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache
[2007/11/14 00:26:56 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jscript.dll
[2007/11/14 00:26:56 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jscript.dll
[2007/11/13 03:25:53 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\secdrv.sys
[2007/11/09 21:57:02 | 00,000,284 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
[2007/10/30 03:16:33 | 03,058,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtml.dll
[2007/10/29 15:43:03 | 01,287,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\quartz.dll
[2007/10/29 15:43:03 | 01,287,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quartz.dll
[2007/10/29 03:26:53 | 00,115,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp3res.dll
[2007/10/27 18:40:30 | 00,222,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmasf.dll
[2007/10/27 18:40:30 | 00,222,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmasf.dll
[2007/10/25 20:36:51 | 08,454,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell32.dll
[2007/10/18 12:31:46 | 00,051,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sirenacm.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 01,494,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shdocvw.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,659,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wininet.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,615,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\urlmon.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstime.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstime.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,474,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shlwapi.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,449,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshtmled.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrating.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msrating.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pngfilt.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:45 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pngfilt.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 01,054,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\danim.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 01,054,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\danim.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 01,023,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browseui.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,357,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtmsft.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,357,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtmsft.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,251,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iepeers.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,251,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iepeers.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,205,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxtrans.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,205,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxtrans.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,151,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdfview.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inseng.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inseng.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\extmgr.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jsproxy.dll
[2007/10/10 23:13:44 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jsproxy.dll
[2007/10/10 04:16:27 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iedw.exe
[2007/08/20 23:15:44 | 00,683,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcomm.dll
[2007/07/29 03:01:33 | 00,001,604 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2007/07/13 11:12:31 | 00,001,535 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Mail.lnk
[2007/07/13 11:10:44 | 00,000,812 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Messenger.lnk
[2007/07/09 06:09:42 | 00,584,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcrt4.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,660,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqqm.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,660,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqqm.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,471,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqutil.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,471,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqutil.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,177,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrt.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,177,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqrt.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,138,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqad.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,138,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqad.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,095,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsec.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,095,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqsec.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqupgrd.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqupgrd.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqdscli.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqdscli.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqise.dll
[2007/07/06 05:46:59 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqise.dll
[2007/07/06 03:05:47 | 00,072,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mqac.sys
[2007/07/06 03:05:47 | 00,072,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqac.sys
[2007/06/29 19:17:45 | 00,001,636 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Namo FreeMotion 2006.lnk
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTimeVR.qtx
[2007/06/29 06:24:58 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Apple Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QuickTime.qts
[2007/06/26 22:10:26 | 00,317,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unregmp2.exe
[2007/06/26 08:13:22 | 00,851,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgx.dll
[2007/06/25 23:08:16 | 01,104,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3.dll
[2007/06/23 13:03:06 | 00,000,137 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ppdrv.ini
[2007/06/19 06:31:19 | 00,282,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi32.dll
[2007/06/13 03:23:07 | 01,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\explorer.exe
[2007/06/13 03:23:07 | 01,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
[2007/05/17 04:28:05 | 00,549,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaut32.dll
[2007/05/16 08:12:15 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wabimp.dll
[2007/05/16 08:12:12 | 00,510,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wab32.dll
[2007/05/16 08:12:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\directdb.dll
[2007/04/25 07:21:15 | 00,144,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\schannel.dll
[2007/04/23 03:32:54 | 00,364,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\update.sys
[2007/04/18 09:12:23 | 02,854,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msi.dll
[2007/04/16 08:52:53 | 00,984,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kernel32.dll
[2007/04/10 15:01:18 | 00,336,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaTray.exe
[2007/04/10 15:01:18 | 00,336,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaTray.exe
[2007/04/10 15:00:46 | 00,236,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WgaLogon.dll
[2007/04/09 23:15:00 | 00,023,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nscompat.tlb
[2007/04/09 23:15:00 | 00,016,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amcompat.tlb
[2007/04/09 23:11:03 | 00,000,613 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\win.ini
[2007/04/09 23:08:57 | 00,316,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPr9.prx
[2007/04/09 23:07:10 | 00,000,000 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\MsftWdf_user_01_00_00.Wdf
[2007/04/08 10:30:56 | 00,560,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2007/03/17 06:43:01 | 00,292,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsrv.dll
[2007/03/17 06:43:01 | 00,292,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsrv.dll
[2007/03/09 06:46:24 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdpv.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,577,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user32.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,150,016 | ---- | M] (Rhozet Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mf3216.dll
[2007/03/08 08:36:28 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mf3216.dll
[2007/03/08 06:47:48 | 01,843,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32k.sys
[2007/03/08 06:47:48 | 01,843,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win32k.sys
[2007/02/28 02:10:57 | 02,180,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntoskrnl.exe
[2007/02/28 02:10:57 | 02,180,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntoskrnl.exe
[2007/02/28 02:08:48 | 02,136,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlmp.exe
[2007/02/28 01:38:57 | 02,015,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrpamp.exe
[2007/02/28 01:38:55 | 02,057,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2007/02/28 01:38:55 | 02,057,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntkrnlpa.exe
[2007/02/12 21:50:45 | 00,532,480 | ---- | M] (ScreenTime Media) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\YBCA 2006 Screensaver.scr
[2007/02/09 04:10:35 | 00,574,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntfs.sys
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,757 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,740 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Adobe Reader 7.0.lnk
[2007/02/05 13:17:02 | 00,185,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\upnphost.dll
[2007/01/23 12:29:20 | 00,546,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhctrl.ocx
[2007/01/23 12:29:20 | 00,546,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrl.ocx
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,536,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msado15.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadox.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadomd.dll
[2006/12/26 06:07:23 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msjro.dll
[2006/12/19 14:52:18 | 00,134,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shsvcs.dll
[2006/12/19 11:16:47 | 00,333,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiaservc.dll
[2006/12/10 15:10:02 | 00,014,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spmsg.dll
[2006/12/04 15:21:50 | 00,414,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscp.dll
[2006/12/04 15:21:50 | 00,414,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msscp.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,539,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msftedit.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,539,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msftedit.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,433,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched20.dll
[2006/11/27 07:54:06 | 00,433,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched20.dll
[2006/11/26 18:22:34 | 00,444,416 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\m2TV.scr
[2006/11/01 18:31:38 | 01,669,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setup_wm.exe
[2006/11/01 12:17:45 | 00,927,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40u.dll
[2006/11/01 12:17:45 | 00,927,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40u.dll
[2006/10/19 06:56:32 | 00,713,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sxs.dll
[2006/10/19 06:56:32 | 00,713,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sxs.dll
[2006/10/18 21:58:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uwdf.exe
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 02,450,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 02,450,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,574,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVENCOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,543,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVDECOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,382,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,329,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmspdmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 01,329,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmspdmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,767,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVSENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,671,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,656,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVXENCD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,629,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpd_ci.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,603,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,603,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMSPDMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,356,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdsp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,154,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpus.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,038,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextres.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdconns.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvadve.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMVADVD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmoe2.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:22 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmsdmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 08,231,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmploc.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 01,661,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpencen.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WMNetMgr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WMNetMgr.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,613,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpmde.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,535,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmsdk.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,348,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmnet.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,295,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpeffects.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,242,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpasf.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,242,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpasf.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,227,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,227,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,204,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpsrcwp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,157,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,157,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpshell.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:20 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpband.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 01,117,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmoe.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmadmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,757,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmadmod.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,429,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdrmdev.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,284,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceApi.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,211,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qasf.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,199,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWMDRM.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,166,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceTypes.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,132,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceWiaCompat.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PortableDeviceClassExtension.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,037,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,037,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmps.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmdmlog.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmdmlog.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:18 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdfapi.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,321,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,321,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mswmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,179,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnetobj.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,179,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msnetobj.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspmsp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsp.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:16 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mspmsnsv.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,317,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,259,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DECD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,243,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpvis.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,212,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFPLAT.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LAPRXY.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\LAPRXY.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4DMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP4SDMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:14 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MP43DMOD.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,991,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmv2clt.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,991,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmv2clt.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,542,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blackbox.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,542,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blackbox.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cewmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:10 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cewmdm.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:08 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asferror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:47:08 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asferror.dll
[2006/10/18 21:46:20 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmplayer.exe
[2006/10/18 20:05:16 | 00,232,448 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecp.acm
[2006/10/18 20:03:58 | 00,100,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logagent.exe
[2006/10/18 20:03:58 | 00,100,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logagent.exe
[2006/10/18 20:00:46 | 00,249,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmupgds.exe
[2006/10/18 20:00:14 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdshextautoplay.exe
[2006/10/16 09:15:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oledlg.dll
[2006/10/16 09:15:00 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oledlg.dll
[2006/10/14 01:13:25 | 00,981,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42u.dll
[2006/10/14 01:13:25 | 00,981,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc42u.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,142,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwprovau.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,142,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwprovau.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwwks.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwwks.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi32.dll
[2006/10/13 05:35:12 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi32.dll
[2006/10/13 03:23:15 | 00,163,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwrdr.sys
[2006/10/13 03:23:15 | 00,163,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwrdr.sys
[2006/10/12 07:02:52 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentdp2.dll
[2006/10/12 04:09:53 | 00,256,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agentsvr.exe
[2006/10/04 07:06:21 | 01,197,294 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysmain.sdb
[2006/10/04 07:06:20 | 00,764,868 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apph_sp.sdb
[2006/10/04 07:06:13 | 00,217,118 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apphelp.sdb
[2006/10/02 15:28:42 | 00,312,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdelta.dll
[2006/09/28 20:13:26 | 00,095,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFCoinstaller.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,316,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WUDFx.dll
[2006/09/28 18:56:38 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfHost.exe
[2006/09/28 18:56:16 | 00,165,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WudfPlatform.dll
[2006/09/25 17:58:48 | 00,023,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdsvc.exe
[2006/08/25 08:45:58 | 00,617,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comctl32.dll
[2006/08/22 05:05:26 | 00,498,742 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxmasf.dll
[2006/08/22 05:05:26 | 00,498,742 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxmasf.dll
[2006/08/21 10:52:08 | 00,246,814 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmdll.dll
[2006/08/21 10:52:08 | 00,246,814 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\strmdll.dll
[2006/08/21 05:21:06 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltlib.dll
[2006/08/21 02:14:58 | 00,128,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmgr.sys
[2006/08/21 02:14:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fltmc.exe
[2006/08/21 02:14:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fltmc.exe
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,721,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsasrv.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,721,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lsasrv.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,332,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi32.dll
[2006/08/17 05:28:27 | 00,132,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wkssvc.dll
[2006/08/16 04:58:05 | 00,100,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\6to4svc.dll
[2006/08/16 02:37:30 | 00,225,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpip6.sys
[2006/08/16 02:37:30 | 00,225,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip6.sys
[2006/08/14 03:34:41 | 00,332,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srv.sys
[2006/07/21 01:24:43 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hlink.dll
[2006/07/21 01:24:43 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hlink.dll
[2006/07/13 01:48:58 | 00,202,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rmcast.sys
[2006/07/13 01:48:58 | 00,202,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rmcast.sys
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,148,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dnsapi.dll
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasadhlp.dll
[2006/06/26 10:37:10 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasadhlp.dll
[2006/06/22 03:47:18 | 00,181,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmans.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:30 | 01,435,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\query.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:30 | 01,435,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:29 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciodm.dll
[2006/06/21 22:06:29 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciodm.dll
[2006/06/14 02:00:45 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wdmaud.sys


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2006/06/14 01:47:46 | 00,006,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\splitter.sys
[2006/06/14 01:47:45 | 00,172,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kmixer.sys
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgdw400.dll
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgdw400.dll
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgpl400.dll
[2006/06/01 11:47:07 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgpl400.dll
[2006/05/30 15:58:34 | 00,311,296 | ---- | M] (Simple Star, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\Walgreens PhotoShow.scr
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,111,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpcsvc.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iphlpapi.dll
[2006/05/19 05:59:41 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iphlpapi.dll
[2006/05/05 02:47:57 | 00,174,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdbss.sys
[2006/05/05 02:41:45 | 00,453,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrxsmb.sys
[2006/04/23 22:03:15 | 00,000,739 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Spy Sweeper for MSN.lnk
[2006/04/20 04:51:50 | 00,359,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpip.sys
[2006/03/16 17:38:01 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verclsid.exe
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,956,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtctm.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,426,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprx.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,161,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcuiu.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,091,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxoci.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxclu.dll
[2006/03/01 12:42:42 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xolehlp.dll
[2006/02/23 10:14:24 | 00,478,720 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\WRUninstall.dll
[2006/02/23 10:14:16 | 00,492,544 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll
[2006/02/23 10:14:14 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssiefr.EXE
[2006/02/23 10:14:12 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wrlzma.dll
[2006/02/23 09:48:34 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ssi.sys
[2006/02/11 16:48:58 | 00,182,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT
[2006/02/01 00:54:20 | 00,000,831 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SETUP.deb
[2006/02/01 00:50:48 | 00,001,720 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICADDPR.deb
[2006/02/01 00:45:22 | 00,000,908 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICWAVE.DEB
[2006/02/01 00:43:28 | 00,000,059 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FAX.INI
[2006/02/01 00:19:55 | 00,000,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\56HP92-SL3.DAT
[2006/01/24 17:38:40 | 00,078,720 | R--- | M] (Netgear Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\FA311XP.SYS
[2005/12/07 18:56:05 | 00,001,659 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Macromedia Flash 8.lnk
[2005/11/25 13:11:17 | 00,002,169 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Windows Desktop Search.lnk
[2005/11/23 15:49:48 | 00,258,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicows.dll
[2005/10/20 15:20:03 | 01,082,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent.dll
[2005/10/17 14:14:46 | 00,118,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\t2embed.dll
[2005/10/17 14:14:45 | 00,080,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontsub.dll
[2005/10/17 14:14:45 | 00,080,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fontsub.dll
[2005/10/08 22:15:36 | 00,499,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp71.dll
[2005/10/08 22:15:36 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\GuiStateShare.dll
[2005/10/08 22:15:34 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Intelligent Compression Technologies (ICT)) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cspinterface.dll
[2005/09/09 18:53:41 | 02,067,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdosys.dll
[2005/08/31 18:41:53 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\linkinfo.dll
[2005/08/26 15:00:00 | 00,140,288 | ---- | M] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMLM7D.DLL
[2005/08/26 15:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMVS7D.DLL
[2005/07/28 20:46:27 | 00,001,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
[2005/07/25 21:39:49 | 00,101,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\txflog.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:49 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecnv32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:49 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecnv32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:48 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:48 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli32.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:45 | 00,540,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comuid.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:44 | 01,267,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsvcs.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:44 | 00,097,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrepl.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:44 | 00,097,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comrepl.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:43 | 00,625,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvut.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:43 | 00,110,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clbcatex.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:43 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\colbact.dll
[2005/07/25 21:39:42 | 00,225,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrv.dll
[2005/07/08 09:27:56 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\remotesp.tsp
[2005/06/28 18:46:00 | 00,254,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icm32.dll
[2005/06/28 18:46:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscms.dll
[2005/06/22 00:42:59 | 00,001,653 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Webstyle 4.lnk
[2005/06/05 18:26:08 | 00,000,102 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\VSWizard.ini
[2005/05/26 19:04:27 | 00,155,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\itircl.dll
[2005/05/26 19:04:27 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhsetup.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,194,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,194,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuaueng1.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,172,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/05/26 04:16:30 | 00,172,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wuauclt1.exe
[2005/05/26 04:16:24 | 00,198,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iuengine.dll
[2005/05/26 04:16:24 | 00,198,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iuengine.dll
[2005/05/10 16:45:48 | 00,075,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telnet.exe
[2005/04/08 18:24:41 | 00,000,659 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Xara3D6.lnk
[2005/03/21 15:00:22 | 00,884,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimsg.dll
[2005/03/21 15:00:22 | 00,271,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msihnd.dll
[2005/03/21 15:00:22 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisip.dll
[2005/03/17 21:32:11 | 00,000,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tdlp32.ini
[2005/03/08 19:17:18 | 00,090,112 | R--- | M] (CANON INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMCP7D.exe
[2005/03/02 21:08:52 | 00,000,917 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
[2005/03/02 21:08:45 | 00,176,167 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmoc3260.dll
[2005/03/02 21:08:26 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5016.dll
[2005/03/02 21:08:26 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (RealNetworks, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pndx5032.dll
[2005/02/28 20:25:51 | 00,278,528 | ---- | M] (Real Networks, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pncrt.dll
[2005/02/28 12:37:24 | 00,606,293 | ---- | M] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbocx.ocx
[2005/02/28 12:37:24 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Stardock.Net, Inc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbhelp2.dll
[2005/01/23 22:41:45 | 00,001,684 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\PowerDVD.lnk
[2005/01/14 21:47:06 | 00,262,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\ntuser.dat
[2005/01/14 18:30:46 | 00,000,784 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SureThing CD Labeler Deluxe 3.0.lnk
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,005,952 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CDUninst.isu
[2005/01/12 21:14:11 | 00,000,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\magix.ini
[2005/01/12 21:13:04 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:13:04 | 00,002,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w95inf16.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:25 | 00,000,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\video deLuxe 2.0.lnk
[2005/01/11 01:38:28 | 00,000,986 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk
[2005/01/11 00:09:51 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vpc32.INI
[2005/01/11 00:00:41 | 00,004,161 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBCINST.INI
[2005/01/10 23:50:38 | 00,000,211 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2005/01/10 23:43:58 | 00,250,032 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\ntldr
[2005/01/10 23:43:58 | 00,047,564 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\NTDETECT.COM
[2005/01/10 23:35:22 | 00,154,089 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.his
[2005/01/10 23:35:22 | 00,013,421 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.ini
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\z1100b.his
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\z1100b
[2005/01/10 23:31:06 | 00,000,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.ini
[2005/01/10 23:31:03 | 00,000,701 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,003,476 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,001,114 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.ini
[2005/01/10 22:31:53 | 00,025,065 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpscheme.xml
[2005/01/10 22:29:51 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\REGLOCS.OLD
[2005/01/10 22:29:00 | 00,000,261 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\$winnt$.inf
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,002,577 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.NT
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\MSDOS.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\IO.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\control.ini
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\CONFIG.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT
[2005/01/10 22:25:06 | 00,299,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPrx.prx
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsLogon.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sapi.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:20:49 | 00,021,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat
[2005/01/10 22:20:35 | 00,000,037 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vbaddin.ini
[2005/01/10 22:20:35 | 00,000,036 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vb.ini
[2005/01/10 12:36:46 | 00,001,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrueSoft.dat
[2004/11/17 10:41:24 | 00,347,136 | ---- | M] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hypertrm.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:38 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdtrace.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:36 | 00,331,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpdmtpdr.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:26 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpui.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:26 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpui.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcore.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcore.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpcd.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpcd.dll
[2004/09/22 19:46:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmp.ocx
[2004/09/22 19:46:18 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmp.ocx
[2004/09/22 19:46:02 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qasf.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:46 | 00,991,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migrate.exe
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,253,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmclien.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,253,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmclien.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,095,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drmstor.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:42 | 00,095,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drmstor.dll
[2004/09/22 19:45:40 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\custsat.dll
[2004/09/17 11:09:00 | 01,060,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MFC71.dll
[2004/08/04 02:07:22 | 00,001,788 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin
[2004/08/04 02:02:46 | 00,329,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.exe
[2004/08/04 02:01:10 | 00,087,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpwsx.dll
[2004/08/04 02:01:08 | 00,012,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsddd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,848,384 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,704,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ss3dfo.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,679,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sstext3d.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,610,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sspipes.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,538,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spider.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,433,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiaacmgr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,393,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssflwbox.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,380,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irprops.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,358,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcpl.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,347,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tourstart.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,283,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhlp32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,278,559 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8ds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,265,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,262,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg4ds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,259,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracerpt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,258,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,257,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nusrmgr.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,239,616 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstrenderer.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msadds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,220,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logon.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,206,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdm.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,199,680 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iac25_32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,164,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstpager.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,155,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hdwwiz.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,154,624 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ivfsrc.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,148,992 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg2splt.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,148,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscui.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\winspool.drv
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,135,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\desk.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,131,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndrec32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksproxy.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,129,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intl.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,118,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpeg2data.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthprops.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysocmgr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timedate.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,090,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kswdmcap.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\firewall.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsess.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shrpubw.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,070,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigverif.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscds32.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,068,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\joy.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,068,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\access.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wextract.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kstvtune.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntadmn.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ndptsp.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbicodec.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utilman.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmypics.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,043,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksxbar.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shmgrate.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kmddsp.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpnpinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpabaln.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sethc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xcopy.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbisurf.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hidphone.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vidcap.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skeys.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsetup.cpl
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativmvxx.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spupdwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmarque.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssbezier.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shutdown.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssmyst.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconf.tsp
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnpcont.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsink.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stimon.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssstars.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscntfy.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnpinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativdaxx.ax
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrnsave.scr
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spdwnwxp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smbinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:58 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winver.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 01,200,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntbackup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,419,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdm.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,215,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osk.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,124,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net1.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,121,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\schtasks.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\progman.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,107,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsnotify.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netsh.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,077,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdbinst.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,077,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtcshare.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nslookup.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\openfiles.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,067,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdshost.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpclip.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\packager.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasphone.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrator.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proquota.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powercfg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netstat.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcimlby.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcad32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qprocess.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secedit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsh.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runonce.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rexec.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdsaddin.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\savedump.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regsvr32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proxycfg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:56 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapir.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,343,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspaint.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,123,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplay32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,117,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtgsvc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqbkup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstinit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:54 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsvc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,815,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmc.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mobsync.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iexpress.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\makecab.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\magnify.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logman.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipconfig.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,034,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ie4uinit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:52 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxroute.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 01,298,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiag.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,388,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmd.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,193,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsquirt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,193,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eudcedit.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dwwin.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskpart.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpresult.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,104,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgntfs.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscript.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diantz.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,083,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvsetup.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgfat.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmstp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcreate.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdl32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\extrac32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftp.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmon32.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\grpconv.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplaysvr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeshare.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\conime.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\findstr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\defrag.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fontview.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faxpatch.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnsvr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdupgrd.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:50 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmremote.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,984,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syssetup.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,858,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi3.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,602,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autoconv.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,596,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsecedit.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,580,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autofmt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,463,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadefui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,417,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbscript.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,378,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,358,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,316,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\untfs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,303,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmstream.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,275,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ulib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,264,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wow32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,183,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\accwiz.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,181,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,135,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webvw.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,132,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\upnp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,124,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiadss.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,115,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmsdmoe.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavideo.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clipbrd.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win32spl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,099,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winscard.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ahui.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,093,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscfgwmi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,091,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xactsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unimdmat.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\blastcln.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cleanmgr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\synceng.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cipher.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsta.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfwwdm32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wzcsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmredir.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain_32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstdecod.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xmlprovi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmonui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsnmp32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,037,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\url.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umandlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winipsec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_pfu.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,030,749 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbajet32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_fmt.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshcon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vdmdbg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\udhisapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\at.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wsock32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshtcpip.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wtsapi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winshfhc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wship6.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\auditusr.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\uniplat.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshrm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,325 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vchnt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autolfn.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmadm.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tlntsvrp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:48 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actmovie.exe
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 04,274,816 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nv4_disp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 01,737,856 | ---- | M] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxparhd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 01,580,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfcfiles.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,831,519 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswdat10.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,713,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\opengl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,701,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,657,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,622,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netcfgx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,614,429 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswstr10.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,562,176 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qedit.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,506,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,488,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,442,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,415,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\samsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,407,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netlogon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,397,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwizc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,397,056 | ---- | M] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\s3gnb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,385,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qdvd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,363,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\smlogcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,348,189 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxbde40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,313,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scesrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,312,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgraph.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,285,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\objsel.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,283,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pdh.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,279,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qdv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,278,559 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcjt32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,270,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sbe.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,266,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oakley.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,249,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,248,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\newdev.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,245,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,239,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\srrstr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,236,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasapi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,206,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasppp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,204,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mswebdvd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,192,512 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qcap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,182,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,180,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlunirl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scecli.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,179,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsdba.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,171,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccsccp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,159,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scrobj.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,159,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sbeio.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,147,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdchost.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbctrac.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,140,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc_os.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti_ci.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,135,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,120,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\offfilt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,116,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2p.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastls.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,107,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleprn.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,106,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccp32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,105,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\polstore.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,103,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlhtml.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rcbdyctl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbiop.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,096,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psbase.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,091,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntprint.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,088,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pnetsh.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\p2pgasvc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,080,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui0.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,075,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\strmfilt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storprop.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolss.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,073,832 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcoinst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,073,832 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slcoinst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scarddlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\raschap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shgina.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sti.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shimeng.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccu32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbccr32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pautoenr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasman.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\resutils.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rastapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\servdeps.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,054,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npptools.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrslv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtutils.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrcdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\racpldlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanman.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfctrs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncobjapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssdpapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfproc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,034,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pstorsvc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtipxmib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\safrdm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sendcmsg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdhcinst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmmkcert.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\profmap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfdisk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shfolder.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfos.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcbcp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,511 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odtext32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,511 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oddbse32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,510 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odpdx32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,510 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odfox32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,020,510 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odexl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpsnd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmpapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmps.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qmgrprxy.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddenb32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nddeapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\powrprof.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rassapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc32gt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pjlmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sigtab.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netrap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sensapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\security.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:46 | 00,003,901 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\siint5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 02,113,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dxdiagn.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,507,356 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjet40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,392,671 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm60.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,294,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound3d.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,227,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx8vb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,192,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcndmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 01,028,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc42.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,994,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgina.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,755,200 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,640,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbghelp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,619,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx7vb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,614,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\h323msp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,586,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,552,989 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrepl40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,517,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,512,029 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexch40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,423,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,421,919 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd2x40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,413,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp60.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,384,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsmsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,380,957 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,375,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnet.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,367,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,349,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsecsnp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,348,189 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspbde40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,344,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,341,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localspl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,338,432 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qcx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,337,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\filemgmt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ippromon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetwiz.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,323,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iedkcs32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,319,517 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msexcl40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,315,423 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrd3x40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,304,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\duser.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,282,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,274,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,266,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddraw.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,258,077 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstext40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,252,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoeacct.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,241,693 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjtes40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,229,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplayx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,225,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,221,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localsec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,216,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieaksie.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,213,023 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msltus40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,212,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvoice.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,200,192 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,198,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gptext.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,195,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msutb.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,186,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqtrig.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,186,368 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\encdec.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,183,808 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir50_qcx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,183,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\els.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,181,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmo.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,181,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput8.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,181,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmime.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,159,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msimtf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,159,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dinput.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,153,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modemui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,151,583 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjint40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,151,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdart.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,150,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keymgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\initpki.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,144,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hotplug.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorcl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,142,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprop.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakeng.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,135,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,134,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,123,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,123,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqrtdep.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,123,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\input.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,122,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glu32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,120,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvfw32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,120,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\idq.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,120,320 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir41_qc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrad.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdadiag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,118,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdminst.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,116,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvvox.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,115,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstlsapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgnet.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnetlib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msoert2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,105,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmstyle.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,104,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmusic.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,103,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmsynth.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,097,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadperf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,092,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dskquota.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,089,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqlogmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,087,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fldrclnr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,087,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdmxsdk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,084,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmscript.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isign32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ils.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieencode.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Radius Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iccvid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\faultrep.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,075,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetpp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwdial.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fdeploy.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,072,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msw3prt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,071,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsdmoprp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmcbase.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msconf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msctfp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icwphbk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iesetup.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmcompos.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\miglibnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhupnp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fwcfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipv6mon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devenum.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtclog.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,058,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licwmi.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsockx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventlog.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,054,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcirt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ixsso.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dataclen.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,053,279 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjter40.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msident.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iernonce.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\htui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgsnap.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,036,921 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imeshare.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpxl32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\imgutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmloader.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnhpast.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciqtz32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,034,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mnmdd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetmib1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\isrdbg32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,032,285 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hsfcisp2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mspatcha.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmband.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbnmpntw.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddrawex.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\efsadu.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\httpapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsrpcn.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\davclnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpmodemx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfcsubs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\licmgr10.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\feclient.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpvacm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hid.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\encapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dswave.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmfutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds32gt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetppui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mgmtapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcastmib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drprov.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdmo.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\localui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icaapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprhelp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dciman32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\igmpagnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidle.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:44 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksuser.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 01,888,992 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3duag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 01,689,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d9.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 01,179,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,870,784 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati3d1ag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,825,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim700.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,516,768 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc. ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativvaxx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,457,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,377,984 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvaa.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,343,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdial32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,295,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\appmgr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,263,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,252,928 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compatui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compstui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,229,376 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2cqag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,201,728 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ati2dvag.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,194,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certcli.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,194,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,185,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmprops.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,175,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\credui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsldpc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aclui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\actxprxy.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\advpack.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,085,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\catsrvps.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,084,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifil32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browsewm.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdlg.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amstream.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsmsext.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asycfilt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\admparse.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cabinet.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clusapi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,052,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\basesrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\camocx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\btpanui.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnbjmon.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmutil.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgbkend.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\corpol.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csrsrv.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ativtmxx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmlib.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batmeter.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,025,471 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv04nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,021,183 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv01nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bthci.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bidispl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,017,279 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv10nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmcfg32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,015,423 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ch7xxnt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,014,143 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv06nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmsetacl.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,011,359 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atv02nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\batt.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3d8thk.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx2.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bitsprx3.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,004,255 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv01nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,967 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv02nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,775 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv11nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,711 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv09nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,647 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv07nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,615 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv05nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:42 | 00,003,135 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\adv08nt5.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:38 | 02,897,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp2res.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:38 | 00,438,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpob2res.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:38 | 00,187,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xpsp1res.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:36 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winbrand.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:36 | 00,764,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winntbbu.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:36 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:30 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sl_anet.acm
[2004/08/04 01:56:28 | 00,549,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shdoclc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:28 | 00,096,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpcdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:28 | 00,096,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpcdll.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:26 | 00,733,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qedwipes.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:24 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcint.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:24 | 00,053,279 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcji32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:24 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcp32r.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:20 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msprivs.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:20 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msorc32r.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:16 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtmler.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:14 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscpx32r.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:14 | 00,004,126 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxmlc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:14 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msafd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,216,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\moricons.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsno.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsmsfi.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdukx.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinmal.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinben.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt48.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmlt47.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdinbe1.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:12 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmaori.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:10 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetres.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,566,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkrsrc.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,009,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\framebuf.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:08 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icmp.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pidgen.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pidgen.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:06 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsprpres.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:04 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnlobby.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:04 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnaddr.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:02 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cfgmgr32.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:00 | 00,285,696 | ---- | M] (Adobe Systems Incorporated) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmfd.dll
[2004/08/04 01:56:00 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\browselc.dll
[2004/08/04 00:56:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidserv.dll
[2004/08/04 00:15:50 | 00,145,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\portcls.sys
[2004/08/04 00:15:22 | 00,140,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ks.sys
[2004/08/04 00:14:28 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\classpnp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:38 | 00,035,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\bthprint.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\61883.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\61883.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avc.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:12 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avc.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:08 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\1394bus.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:00 | 00,051,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\msdv.sys
[2004/08/04 00:10:00 | 00,051,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdv.sys
[2004/08/04 00:09:56 | 00,025,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sonydcam.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:58 | 00,016,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbintel.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:48 | 00,031,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbccgp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:48 | 00,026,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbstor.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:44 | 00,142,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbport.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:34 | 00,040,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\irbus.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:22 | 00,010,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gameenum.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:20 | 00,036,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidclass.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:18 | 00,024,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hidparse.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:04 | 00,048,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\stream.sys
[2004/08/04 00:08:00 | 00,060,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\drmk.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:50 | 00,018,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tdi.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:46 | 00,063,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mf.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:44 | 00,043,008 | ---- | M] (Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdagp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:44 | 00,041,088 | ---- | M] (Silicon Integrated Systems Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sisagp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:38 | 00,006,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smbali.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:34 | 00,017,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\watchdog.sys
[2004/08/04 00:07:06 | 00,079,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\videoprt.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:52 | 00,012,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mutohpen.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:38 | 00,106,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrcic.dll
[2004/08/04 00:04:36 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr61.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:34 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmbx.dll
[2004/08/04 00:04:34 | 00,012,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023x.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:34 | 00,012,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usb8023.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:32 | 00,030,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismpx.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:32 | 00,030,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rndismp.sys
[2004/08/04 00:04:30 | 00,079,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winar30.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:30 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\romanime.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:28 | 00,078,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dayi.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:20 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winime.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:20 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unicdime.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:16 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quick.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:14 | 00,079,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\phon.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:14 | 00,078,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chajei.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:12 | 00,076,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniime.dll
[2004/08/04 00:04:06 | 00,156,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winzm.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:06 | 00,156,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsp.ime
[2004/08/04 00:04:02 | 00,156,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winpy.ime
[2004/08/04 00:03:36 | 00,088,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys
[2004/08/04 00:01:56 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asctrls.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:01:26 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshom.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:01:26 | 00,025,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbprint.sys
[2004/08/04 00:01:18 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msscript.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:01:16 | 00,153,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\daxctle.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:00:56 | 00,071,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxg.sys
[2004/08/04 00:00:26 | 00,081,920 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\proctexe.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:00:04 | 00,218,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysmon.ocx
[2004/08/04 00:00:00 | 00,014,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tape.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:58 | 00,423,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\html.iec
[2004/08/03 23:59:54 | 00,014,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\diskdump.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:52 | 00,040,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nmnt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:42 | 00,407,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mstsc.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:42 | 00,096,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\scsiport.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:42 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pciidex.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:36 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spiisupd.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:36 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsdupd.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:28 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscupgrd.exe
[2004/08/03 23:59:24 | 00,007,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kd1394.dll
[2004/08/03 23:59:20 | 00,036,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\amdk6.sys
[2004/08/03 23:59:08 | 00,081,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HAL.DLL
[2004/08/03 23:58:46 | 00,015,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbscan.sys
[2004/08/03 23:58:36 | 00,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmlane.sys
[2004/08/03 23:58:26 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt40.dll
[2004/08/03 23:51:22 | 00,053,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dosx.exe
[2004/08/03 23:51:12 | 00,068,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsystem.dll
[2004/08/03 23:51:12 | 00,068,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\mmsystem.dll
[2004/08/03 23:51:04 | 00,844,314 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
[2004/08/03 23:49:34 | 00,092,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\krnl386.exe
[2004/08/03 23:48:46 | 00,003,338 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\redir.exe
[2004/08/03 23:45:16 | 00,035,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio412.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:16 | 00,034,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio404.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:14 | 00,034,560 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio804.sys


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2004/08/03 23:45:12 | 00,035,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio411.sys
[2004/08/03 23:45:10 | 00,033,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntio.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:56 | 01,041,536 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfdpsp2.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:56 | 00,011,868 | ---- | M] (Conexant) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mdmxsdk.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:50 | 00,685,056 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfcxts2.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:48 | 00,220,032 | ---- | M] (Conexant Systems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\hsfbs2s2.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:42 | 00,129,535 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnt7554.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:40 | 00,180,360 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ntmtlfax.sys
[2004/08/03 23:41:40 | 00,180,360 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmtlfax.sys
[2004/08/03 23:32:36 | 00,426,041 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicepad.dll
[2004/08/03 23:32:36 | 00,086,073 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\voicesub.dll
[2004/08/03 23:32:16 | 00,571,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlgnt.ime
[2004/08/03 23:32:16 | 00,274,489 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputyc.dll
[2004/08/03 23:32:16 | 00,262,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjputy.exe
[2004/08/03 23:32:12 | 00,233,527 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjprw.exe
[2004/08/03 23:32:00 | 00,208,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpmig.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:58 | 00,196,665 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpinst.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:56 | 00,480,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintsetp.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:56 | 00,155,705 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdsvr.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:54 | 00,307,257 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:54 | 00,198,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintime.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:54 | 00,081,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdct.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:52 | 00,716,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcus.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:52 | 00,368,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpcic.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:50 | 00,811,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81k.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:50 | 00,482,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlgnt.ime
[2004/08/03 23:31:50 | 00,340,023 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjp81.ime
[2004/08/03 23:31:44 | 00,306,176 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbcsp.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:44 | 00,152,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaenh.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:44 | 00,137,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssenh.dll
[2004/08/03 23:31:40 | 00,057,399 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cplexe.exe
[2004/08/03 23:31:34 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RTL8139.sys
[2004/08/03 23:31:34 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtl8139.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:56 | 01,897,408 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:52 | 00,166,912 | ---- | M] (S3 Graphics, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\s3gnbm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:46 | 00,025,471 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv10nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:46 | 00,022,271 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\watv06nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:42 | 00,011,935 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv11nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:42 | 00,011,871 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv09nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:40 | 00,011,807 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv07nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:40 | 00,011,295 | ---- | M] (Intel(R) Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wadv08nt.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:38 | 00,452,736 | ---- | M] (Matrox Graphics Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtxparhm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,104,960 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinrvxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,073,216 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atintuxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,063,663 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1rvxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxsxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,036,463 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1tuxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,034,735 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xsxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinxbxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,030,671 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1raxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,029,455 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1xbxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinsnxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,026,367 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1snxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,021,343 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1ttxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:32 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinttxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,056,623 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1btxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinraxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinpdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinmdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,012,047 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1pdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:30 | 00,011,615 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati1mdxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:28 | 00,701,440 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:28 | 00,327,040 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ati2mtaa.sys
[2004/08/03 23:29:28 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atinbtxx.sys
[2004/08/03 23:22:26 | 00,023,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieuinit.inf
[2004/08/03 23:21:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconfg.rll
[2004/08/03 23:21:48 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsrv32.rll
[2004/08/03 23:21:44 | 00,004,310 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.rsp
[2004/08/03 23:20:16 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\simpdata.tlb
[2004/08/03 23:20:06 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdatsrc.tlb
[2004/08/03 23:19:56 | 01,351,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshtml.tlb
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,049,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mstape.sys
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,049,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstape.sys
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,013,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\avcstrm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:10:00 | 00,013,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avcstrm.sys
[2004/08/03 23:07:56 | 00,059,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys
[2004/08/03 23:07:56 | 00,059,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\usbaudio.sys
[2004/08/03 23:00:00 | 00,260,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\cmldr
[2004/08/03 22:58:36 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhid.sys
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,007,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.sig
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,004,569 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat
[2004/07/17 23:55:24 | 00,129,045 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cxthsfs2.cty
[2004/07/17 12:48:44 | 00,249,270 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\locale.nls
[2004/07/17 12:48:44 | 00,022,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sorttbls.nls
[2004/07/17 12:46:14 | 00,053,478 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpmon.ini
[2004/07/17 12:39:16 | 00,174,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xenroll.dll
[2004/07/17 12:38:22 | 00,956,990 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\instcat.sql
[2004/07/17 12:36:24 | 00,064,352 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ativmc20.cod
[2004/07/17 12:35:26 | 01,326,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webfldrs.msi
[2004/07/17 12:35:00 | 00,067,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\netwlan5.img
[2004/07/17 12:34:48 | 00,358,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjetoledb40.dll
[2004/05/13 11:56:38 | 00,061,290 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sllng.cab
[2004/05/13 11:39:10 | 00,131,072 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLMOHServ.dll
[2004/05/13 11:38:58 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SmCfg.exe
[2004/05/13 11:38:38 | 00,528,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLLights.dll
[2004/05/13 11:34:06 | 00,167,936 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\minirec.exe
[2004/05/13 11:33:26 | 00,014,992 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\winddx.sys
[2004/05/13 11:30:28 | 00,536,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.cpl
[2004/05/13 11:26:12 | 00,204,800 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amr_cpl.dll
[2004/05/13 11:25:06 | 00,351,183 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.cab
[2004/05/13 11:25:04 | 00,368,640 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.exe
[2004/05/12 20:36:34 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slextspk.dll
[2004/05/12 20:36:34 | 00,200,704 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slextspk.dll
[2004/05/12 20:33:34 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\coinst.dll
[2004/05/12 20:32:38 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:38 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slserv.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slrundll.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\slrundll.exe
[2004/05/12 20:32:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLGen.dll
[2004/05/12 20:32:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slgen.dll
[2004/05/12 19:41:32 | 00,652,360 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slntamr.sys
[2004/05/12 19:41:32 | 00,652,360 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slntamr.sys
[2004/05/12 19:38:02 | 00,014,408 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RecAgent.sys
[2004/05/12 19:38:02 | 00,014,408 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recagent.sys
[2004/05/12 19:35:08 | 00,231,224 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys
[2004/05/12 19:35:08 | 00,231,224 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlmnt5.sys
[2004/05/12 19:29:50 | 00,100,384 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnthal.sys
[2004/05/12 19:29:50 | 00,100,384 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slnthal.sys
[2004/05/12 19:28:06 | 01,395,296 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys
[2004/05/12 19:28:06 | 01,395,296 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtlstrm.sys
[2004/05/12 19:21:18 | 00,013,232 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys
[2004/05/12 19:21:18 | 00,013,232 | ---- | M] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slwdmsup.sys
[2004/03/29 17:23:44 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (MindVision Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\unvise32.exe
[2004/02/11 18:27:18 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\islzma.dll
[2004/01/26 06:52:00 | 00,151,740 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.chm
[2003/12/11 21:56:18 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnphoto.scr
[2003/11/13 13:13:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XMUpload.dll
[2003/11/11 19:55:00 | 00,009,856 | ---- | M] (Padus, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pfc.sys
[2003/10/17 15:03:14 | 00,876,544 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XaraDocG.dll
[2003/10/17 15:03:10 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplMan.dll
[2003/10/14 16:49:16 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TemplOp.dll
[2003/10/06 15:45:32 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Xara Group Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\XFontMan.dll
[2003/10/02 17:09:22 | 00,180,224 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xwsindex.exe
[2003/10/01 15:49:26 | 00,131,072 | ---- | M] (Xara Ltd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BmpImporter.dll
[2003/09/10 16:06:12 | 00,091,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls2.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,716,288 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ltwvc11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,392,192 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltkrn11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:46 | 00,127,488 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltimg11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,285,184 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LFCMP11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,262,656 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LTDIS11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,172,032 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Lfpng11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,152,064 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,118,784 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ltfil11n.DLL
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lffax11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfwmf11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpsd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,041,472 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfgif11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,036,864 | R--- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfbmp11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcx11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfeps11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lftga11n.dll
[2003/09/10 16:05:44 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (LEAD Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lfpcd11n.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,417,792 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\px.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,397,312 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxwave.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,270,336 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxdrv.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pxmas.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vxblock.dll
[2003/09/10 15:46:22 | 00,017,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pxhelp20.sys
[2003/09/10 07:01:39 | 00,061,440 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\scrub2k.exe
[2003/09/10 06:56:47 | 00,196,608 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dll
[2003/09/10 06:48:22 | 00,147,512 | ---- | M] (HP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpwhlmn.dll
[2003/09/10 06:48:00 | 00,000,104 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpw1100k.ini
[2003/09/10 06:47:49 | 00,000,242 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dat
[2003/08/05 00:28:34 | 00,138,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\RTCRES.dll
[2003/05/19 17:18:36 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BinCoder.dll
[2003/04/18 16:29:26 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4a.dll
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 01,143,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20.DLL
[2003/04/18 12:05:16 | 00,034,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FM20ENU.DLL
[2003/03/18 22:05:50 | 00,089,088 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atl71.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:32 | 00,171,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wjview.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:30 | 00,172,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jview.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:30 | 00,046,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\setdebug.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:30 | 00,015,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jdbgmgr.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:26 | 00,286,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vmhelper.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:26 | 00,049,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clspack.exe
[2003/02/28 19:26:26 | 00,021,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msjdbc10.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:20 | 00,171,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jit.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:20 | 00,154,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msawt.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:18 | 00,404,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javart.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:18 | 00,139,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaee.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:18 | 00,063,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaprxy.dll
[2003/02/28 19:26:16 | 00,187,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacypt.dll
[2003/02/28 17:54:04 | 00,007,315 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javasup.vxd
[2003/02/28 17:38:32 | 00,000,113 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedon.reg
[2003/02/28 17:38:32 | 00,000,113 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedoff.reg
[2003/02/28 17:35:26 | 00,006,550 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\jautoexp.dat
[2003/02/28 17:34:42 | 00,313,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dx3j.dll
[2003/02/21 05:42:22 | 00,348,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcr71.dll
[2003/01/17 08:23:12 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdimon.dll
[2003/01/07 08:05:08 | 00,002,695 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[2003/01/07 08:05:06 | 00,000,551 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.H
[2002/12/20 06:02:44 | 01,077,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSCOMCTL.OCX
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 01,708,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSO97V.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,241,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSV7ENU.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMUSIC.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT32.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DOCOBJ.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSORFS.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HLINKPRX.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSIMRT16.DLL
[2002/11/06 03:10:14 | 00,167,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmserror.dll
[2002/09/11 07:26:52 | 00,063,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
[2002/08/29 04:30:44 | 00,021,281 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\XMLDSOC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:42 | 00,390,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WFC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:40 | 00,022,151 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\TCLASSES.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:12 | 00,014,031 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MSJDBC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:06 | 00,052,311 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DX3.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:04 | 00,056,081 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DAJAVAC.CAT
[2002/08/29 04:30:02 | 00,657,548 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\CLASSES.CAT
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpstub.exe
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 01,677,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvcore2.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:20 | 00,446,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmvdmoe.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,520,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmpvis.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,311,327 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmv8dmod.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,163,897 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmutil.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:18 | 00,110,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmfilt.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:08 | 00,241,725 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msuni11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:04 | 00,368,710 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msisam11.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:41:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mindex.dll
[2002/08/29 01:40:50 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsadsn.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,319,542 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmmres.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:24 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmerrenu.dll
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/29 01:39:20 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmidx.ocx
[2002/08/28 22:36:06 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbmsvinn.dLL
[2002/08/28 20:57:36 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netfxocm.dll
[2002/08/28 20:51:44 | 00,000,929 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\homepage.inf
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 20:27:34 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sccbase.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:50 | 00,455,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintsetp.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:50 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tintlphr.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:48 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmigrate.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:46 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs404.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:44 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cintlgnt.ime
[2002/08/28 19:39:42 | 00,173,568 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskf.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2002/08/28 19:39:42 | 00,097,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtmbx.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:42 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskdic.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsa.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,067,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmigrate.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,053,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsd.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:08 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs804.dll
[2002/08/28 19:39:06 | 00,070,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlphr.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:06 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imscinst.exe
[2002/08/28 19:39:02 | 00,102,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imlang.dll
[2002/08/28 19:23:06 | 00,042,537 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyboard.sys
[2002/08/28 19:23:06 | 00,042,537 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.sys
[2002/08/20 22:13:12 | 00,189,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WISPTIS.EXE
[2002/08/20 22:10:16 | 00,204,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INKED.DLL
[2002/08/13 06:10:10 | 00,155,648 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ssleay32.dll
[2002/08/13 06:09:50 | 00,684,032 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\libeay32.dll
[2002/04/19 16:20:46 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28603.nls
[2002/04/03 15:37:40 | 00,290,816 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codeca.acm
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,862 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termcap
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,487 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\login.cmd
[2002/02/04 02:43:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml4r.dll
[2002/01/10 03:01:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (TechSmith Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsccvid.dll
[2001/11/19 13:33:56 | 00,106,496 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgspl.ax
[2001/11/19 13:33:56 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgvd.ax
[2001/11/19 13:33:56 | 00,046,592 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lmpgad.ax
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,650,688 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplva6.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,581,056 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvw7.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,552,384 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvm6.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 01,122,304 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplvpx.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaw7.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplaa6.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplapx.dll
[2001/10/31 12:14:40 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Ligos Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mplam6.dll
[2001/10/26 15:16:31 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FileOps.exe
[2001/10/23 14:11:52 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDEV32.dll
[2001/10/23 14:11:42 | 00,094,208 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDRV32.dll
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,120,379 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT.386
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,057,696 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\SYMEVENT.SYS
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\S32EVNT1.DLL
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,004,032 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT1.DLL
[2001/09/17 14:20:02 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cpuinf32.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escimgn.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\escwian.dll
[2001/09/06 00:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esccmn.dll
[2001/09/04 20:52:56 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRD32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:41:16 | 00,102,400 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDA32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:56 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRJ32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:52 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIMG32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:46 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCDF32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTIC32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:32 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TTI32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:30 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLTPO32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:22 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPTL32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:14 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLCPY32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:08 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLISO32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:06 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLDIR32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:04 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPRF32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:40:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLPNT32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:56 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLMSC32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:52 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIX.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:40 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLIO32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:28 | 00,155,648 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLLRES32.dll
[2001/09/04 18:39:24 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (PoINT Software & Systems GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\STRING32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,463,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxjpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 10,129,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxkor.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 10,096,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxcht.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 04,399,505 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nls302en.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,440,660 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gm.dls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,374,640 | ---- | M] (Macromedia, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tourW.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 02,178,131 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,875,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,817,687 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,685,606 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.spd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,677,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chsbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,501,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskcopy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,355,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvbvm50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,309,184 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,175,635 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,158,818 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,114,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esent97.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,095,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,039,955 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnresm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,015,477 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,957,440 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,937,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,924,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mfc40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,867,840 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,847,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dbgeng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,838,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,797,189 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\NT5IIS.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,786,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,780,885 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,774,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spttseng.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,753,236 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvseres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,750,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,673,088 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,643,717 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ltts1033.lxa
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,605,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getuname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,605,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getuname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,605,050 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\r1033tts.lxa
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,590,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dramp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,565,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcp50.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,514,587 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edb500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,471,102 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,450,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infosoft.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,436,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shellstyle.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,435,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\class_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,414,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\setupdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,399,645 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MAPIMIG.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,394,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diactfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,370,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\metal_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jet500.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,362,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\home_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,361,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\blue_ss.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,359,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cards.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,352,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmuni.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,350,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3drm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,345,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\confmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,330,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmconfig.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,323,641 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdtea.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,315,452 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imskf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,311,359 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,308,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,285,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\glmf32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msiprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,273,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdlgs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,272,128 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,262,528 | ---- | M] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cinemst2.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,262,148 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sortkey.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,259,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,256,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhelp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\neth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,253,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvcrt20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,247,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassdo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,240,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,235,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoap1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,229,439 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\multibox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,227,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avtapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,227,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avtapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanman.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,221,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieakui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,218,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_g18030.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,218,003 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,217,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmnclim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,214,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,208,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wavemsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,199,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ir32_32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_950.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_949.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_936.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,187,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\main.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,185,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\thawbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,177,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typelib.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,157 | ---- | M] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgrpsetu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,157 | ---- | M] (Digi International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgrpsetu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,176,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftsrch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,171,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtrmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,169,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2disp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pagefileconfig.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagefile.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleacc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,163,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadmin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,162,850 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_932.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnds.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,157,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\paqsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,154,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,153,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2nls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,844 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framdit.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation; Microsoft Research) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bnts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\datime.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,848 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,019 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\crtdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,968 | ---- | M] (RioPort) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdwmdmsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,147,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comsnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,146,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msls31.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,145,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiavusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,144,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dskquoui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,422 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softkey.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,142,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\capesnpn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,141,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasrecst.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,139,810 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20261.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\swprv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sndvol32.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,138,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sndvol32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootcfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,135,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framd.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,134,339 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,132,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,132,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsclntr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,131,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxviceo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,130,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sdpblb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,129,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acledit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,127,213 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ega.cpi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mshearts.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mshearts.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msvideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvideo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MSVIDEO.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,126,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwscript.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,121,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,120,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmine.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmine.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,119,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmutilse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scardssp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmdskres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,117,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fde.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,116,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\updprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,115,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imsinsnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\calc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,114,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\calc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,113,222 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneclim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapistub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,112,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mapi32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtstocom.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxscfgwz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,111,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\activeds.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,110,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetcplc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adsnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avifile.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avifile.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,109,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVIFILE.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,827 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanja.lex
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,108,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\netapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,107,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rend.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,103,424 | ---- | M] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\EqnClass.Dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,103,424 | ---- | M] (Equinox Systems Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eqnclass.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaatext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\apcups.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,463 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imepadsm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,457 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv42a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,446 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpkcsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,101,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srusbusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,099,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\helphost.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rtm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,098,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msir3jp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,784 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twain.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\certmap.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,094,282 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msencode.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,093,702 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subrange.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,093,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieinfo5.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,092,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,090,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mycomput.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\langwrbk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,588 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicode.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,087,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hhctrlui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,086,073 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrfaxa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,020 | ---- | M] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dgsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,085,020 | ---- | M] (Digi International) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dgsetup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxmontr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,083,456 | ---- | M] (Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l3codecx.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olecli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olecli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLECLI.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\clock.avi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,501 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ufat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msdtcstp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsusd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\charmap.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\charmap.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,080,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\autodisc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,079,872 | ---- | M] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia330.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,079,872 | ---- | M] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwia001.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,078,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,891 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrmlnka.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,890 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrdpa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,883 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrrtosa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcommon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtrig.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventtriggers.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,076,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gcdef.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,075,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmipicmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,074,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dhcpsapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,802 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrclr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwtutor.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csseqchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciavi.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciavi.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIAVI.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avwav.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,073,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avwav.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio800.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tasklist.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,072,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskkill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,859 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconf.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprio600.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,070,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ifsutil.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,886 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,700 | ---- | M] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrshuta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,699 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcoina.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spnike.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\AVICAP.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wingb.ime
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olethk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprddm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxpromn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systeminfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_874.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_869.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_865.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_863.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_861.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_860.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_857.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_855.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_852.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_850.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_775.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_737.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_437.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxsap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\console.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,113 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_875.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_500.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28605.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28599.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28598.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28597.NLS
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28595.NLS
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28594.NLS
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28593.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28592.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28591.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_21866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20905.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20127.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1258.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1257.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1256.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1255.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1254.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1253.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1252.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1251.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1250.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1026.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10082.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10081.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10079.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10029.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10017.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10010.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10007.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10006.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10000.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_037.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,978 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Soap Bubbles.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,954 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Prairie Wind.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Santa Fe Stucco.bmp


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsh400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msaudite.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\acctres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acctres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,064,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avicap32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,488 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmimgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,063,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnknb.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsopprov.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dsauth.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasnap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,062,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\acelpdec.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tmplprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpnwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,508 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrprbda.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,500 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrcntra.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmimsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spcplui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icwres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,440 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmview.ocx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,172 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmgr32.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msacm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ocmanage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqgentr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisclex4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,458 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ideograf.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,060,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msratelc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemdisp.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trnsprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imkrinst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iassvcs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,167 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System\setup.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drvqry.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\driverquery.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,273 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,112 | ---- | M] (RAVISENT Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vdmindvd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esuimgd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scripto.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,409 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,398 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpdadm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,057,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gpupdate.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,678 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsutil.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convlog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiscmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dwil1033.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa20.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\getmac.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\freecell.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\freecell.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,055,296 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdplay.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icmui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,528 | ---- | M] (Philips Semiconductors GmbH) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cap7146.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stclient.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stclient.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpserial.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,305 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlbva.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nextlink.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fwdprov.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmitimep.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,052,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsappcmp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tosdvd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,712 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\migpwd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga256.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syncapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp. and Executive Software International, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrgres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,620 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\command.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdhcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\loghours.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,680 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32tm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adrot.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,211 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvpa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,211 | ---- | M] ( U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsdpia.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,209 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrv80a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,196 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,179 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwoa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmui.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprdim.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,794 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntimage.gif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,706 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvse.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jobexec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\user.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dxof.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srdiag.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,047,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mprui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmspl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,258 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,133 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsodbc.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\docprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmi2xml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwtsn32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\browscap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,568 | ---- | M] (America Online) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgsd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,116 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrvoica.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,109 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpuex.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,083 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dispex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esunid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgaw400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hticons.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,451 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsop.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml3r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipsec6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekrmig.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dimap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,809 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\key01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,809 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\key01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dpwsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,577 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bckgzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,575 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkrzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,574 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rvsezm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,573 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shvlzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,573 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hrtzzm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,339 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,166 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lusrmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msports.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,762 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadv.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\g711codc.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,397 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrg.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,029 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zcorem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,019 | ---- | M] (U.S. Robotics Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrsvpia.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\trialoc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,960 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smtpcons.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,515 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,505 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdlib.wsc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\webhits.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\osuninst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msinfo32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrtmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrtmgr.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ole2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentutl.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ddeml.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm9aw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,302 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndproxy.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,916 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxml2r.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,037,484 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MW770.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,937 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zclientm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,927 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs411.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\syskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sapisvr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwc.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsdexts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntmsevt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqoa10.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanjadic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dosapp.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,364 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secpol.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\typeperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncpa.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\narrhook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssign32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,840 | ---- | M] (Johnson-Grace Company) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jgmd400.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winchat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winchat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pifmgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\notiflag.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fips.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,871 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\d3dpmesh.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atmpvcno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rawwan.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,304 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\migisol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vssadmin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regini.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regini.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,792 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\controt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,673 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\services.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ping6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msobjs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventcls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,079 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dplay.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,968 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsoprq.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipfltdrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\commdlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\commdlg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\COMMDLG.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\relog.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnetcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,760 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,674 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winhelp.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkfwd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,339 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\uniansi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wupdmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iashlpr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,256 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asr_ldm.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esucmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tracert6.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smb6w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sma3w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagecnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxsroute.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atmepvc.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\weitekp9.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\traffic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tools.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,031,232 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\plustab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iologmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm87w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm81w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,030,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compobj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\znetm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lights.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,370 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos411.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,370 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos411.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos412.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,274 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos412.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8cw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,184 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\asptxn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos804.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos804.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos404.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos404.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,746 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msrecr40.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,672 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsfsaps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,626 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,420 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios1.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\telephon.cpl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msoobe.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciwave.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciwave.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCIWAVE.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\drwatson.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdos.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,866 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ccfgnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3dv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctl3d32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,097 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\country.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,097 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\country.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,680 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\River Sumida.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Ricoh Co., Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw330ext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm93w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm92w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scredir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msxmlr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mdsync.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cnvfat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,582 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Greenstone.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\odbc16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,209 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm90w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8dw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm8aw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm89w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdsbcli.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graftabl.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\adptif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\et4000.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Twain Working Group) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\twunk_32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\utildll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msvidc32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\format.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comaddin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comaddin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\aaaamon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciseq.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciseq.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MCISEQ.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wisc10.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sm59w.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxlegih.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxlegih.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,088 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lnkstub.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,772 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\geo.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,661 | ---- | M] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\spxcoins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,661 | ---- | M] (Perle Systems Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\spxcoins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,603 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlwid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rw001ext.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsmsink.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\gdi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\OLESVR.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,006 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gb2312.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd2.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbcamd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sort.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfmapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasrad.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssoapr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iasacct.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bopomofo.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasmxs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasmxs.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w32topl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rpcns4.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\olesvr32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mpnotify.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logscrpt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0408.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdipx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pathping.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxrip.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\brpinfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040c.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0407.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,376 | ---- | M] (Toshiba Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tsbvcap.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,232 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.pro
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\permchk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ipxwan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0816.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0413.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0410.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,535 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vfpodbc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwcfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nbtstat.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxdm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\counters.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0c0a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0416.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\route.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetsloc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,968 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040e.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,694 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,684 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,618 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdspx.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcpsvcs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtsadmin.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mode.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iiscrmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmocx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\arp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0804.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041f.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt041d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0419.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0415.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0414.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0412.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0411.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040d.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt040b.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0409.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0406.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0405.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0404.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\agt0401.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TAPI.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmiprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winstrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vmmreg32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\simptcp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mimefilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cprofile.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysedit.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,832 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\v7vga.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\partmgr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\jupiw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cacls.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,432 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmintf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga64k.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ureg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole2.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iaspolcy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,920 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskperf.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | M] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,792 | ---- | M] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ptilink.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwapi16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcicda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\esentprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,408 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compact.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,362 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Rhododendron.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,336 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Gone Fishing.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,017,062 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Coffee Bean.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vss_ps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unsecapp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsshutdn.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsshutdn.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tftp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\status.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qappsrv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qappsrv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnet.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oleaccrc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,740 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shiftjis.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FeatherTexture.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\raspti.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmtr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tskill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tskill.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\runas.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quser.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prflbmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isignup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\icfgnt5.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\icfgnt5.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fmifs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\deskadp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\avmeter.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,016,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\avmeter.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sysinv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rwinsta.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\more.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\expand.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgport.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cdmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdmodem.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,860 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnqctl.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\TASKMAN.EXE
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\taskman.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pentnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logoff.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\logoff.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Schlumberger Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slbrccsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tsdiscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsdiscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tscon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shadow.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shadow.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serwvdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\register.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msidntld.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hnetmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\help.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\flattemp.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,710 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kb16.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smclib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsprof.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\serialui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\padrs412.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntlanui2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisreset.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmpbk32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chgusr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,894 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zonelibm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\toolhelp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfaxui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sisbkup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\senscfg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\convert.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,730 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wfwnet.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wfwnet.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\WFWNET.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,472 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\HPCRDP.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmgmt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\verifier.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umdmxfrm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntvdmd.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswch.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\irclass.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\irclass.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chglogon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atkctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] (Hilgraeve, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\htrn_jis.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\win87em.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win87em.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,256 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,223 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tslabels.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tdasync.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,876 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\korean.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\replace.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasser.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mrinfo.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwlnkflt.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wbemads.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wb32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcmsetup.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tcmsetup.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\script.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfts.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nmevtmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nmevtmsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmdrv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cb32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvid.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fsvga.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,082 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvp.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\riodrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rio8drv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (S3/Diamond Multimedia Systems) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\nikedrv.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ws2ifsl.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshisn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winmsd.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasautou.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkdsk.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,776 | ---- | M] (Compaq Computer Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cpqdap01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,753 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setver.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tree.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasdial.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxmcro.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fxssend.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chkntfs.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\attrib.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\atrace.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atrace.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,790 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pschdprf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqcertui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\doskey.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\clb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_iscii.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comm.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcdsrv32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowexec.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\snmpstup.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\panmap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aspperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\scriptpw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scriptpw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,110 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqperf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lzexpand.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lzexpand.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\LZEXPAND.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sprestrt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sfc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rsvpperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\reset.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\reset.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\query.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\label.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\change.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ndistapi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,522 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Zapotec.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshatm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wifeman.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamps51.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\subst.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\print.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lprmonui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iwrps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissuba.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\finger.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\find.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcomp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\authfilt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,029 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ansi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,029 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ansi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ver.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ver.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,008 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VER.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rasacd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modern.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\infoctrs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\eventvwr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,574 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\IASNT4.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,484 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_2.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,386 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctype.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,261 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zoneoc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhept.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winhstb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamci.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\qosname.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\psnppagn.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mqperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mountvol.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole16.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mag_hook.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhept.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\control.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cidaemon.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,192 | ---- | M] (DSP GROUP, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tssoft32.acm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,191 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios4.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fs_rec.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vcdex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ncxpnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_mtf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mciole32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mcd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnecnt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\inetmgr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hostname.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpctrs2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ckcnv.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,680 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\chcp.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,382 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\OEMBIOS.CAT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wshnetbs.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wamregps.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole32.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\recover.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msr2cenu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscat32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec95.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdnec.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdibm02.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\isapips.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\forcedos.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\f3ahvoas.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskcopy.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,116 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\services
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,046 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_intl.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kdcom.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,948 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_1.uce
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,877 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdprf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\parvdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,708 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.hxx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcz1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdcr.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\KBDAL.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\routetab.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msswchx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsg.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdla.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcz1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdcr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdal.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iissync.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hcappres.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\c_is2022.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuq.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtuf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhela2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgkl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdest.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\svcpack.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pmxgl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nwevent.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lpq.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusx.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuq.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtuf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdno.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdne.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmac.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlk41j.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinpun.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhela2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgkl.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdest.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdes.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdda.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdca.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbene.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdax2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd106n.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101a.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbd101.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftpsapi2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ftlx041e.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fsconins.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,144 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\admxprox.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rootmdm.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dmload.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdycc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduzb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdur.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdtat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdru.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdro.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdpl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdlt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkyr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdkaz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhu1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe319.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe220.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdhe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdbu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdblr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdazel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | R--- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdaze.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\write.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\write.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3svapi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tapiperf.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\softpub.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smimsgif.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\smierrsy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\skdll.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\perfnw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_qic.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdycc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdvntc.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduzb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdusa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdus.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdurdu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdur.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbduk.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdth0.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdtat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdsyr1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdru.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdro.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdpl1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdmon.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdlt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkyr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdkaz.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit142.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdit.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdir.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdintam.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinmar.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinkan.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinhin.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdinguj.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdindev.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhu1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdheb.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe319.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe220.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdhe.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgae.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdfa.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddiv1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdbu.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdblr.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdazel.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdaze.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda3.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda2.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbda1.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iisrstap.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,532 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\stdole.tlb
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vgaoem.fon
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winnls.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\shell.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SHELL.DLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdgeo.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbddv.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarmw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\kbdarme.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dcomcnfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcomcnfg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comrereg.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,005,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootvrfy.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\himem.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\himem.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,677 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\zeeverm.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ds16gt.dLL
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,656 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ds16gt.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regwiz.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\w3ctrs51.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vjoy.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mssip32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mchgrcoi.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dllhst3g.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,608 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bootok.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wmilib.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mnmdd.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\beep.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\storage.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\unlodctr.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rdpcfgex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rdpcfgex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mtxex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mtxex.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprtprio.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdl.trm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\timer.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\timer.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,048 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\TIMER.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,683 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\lmhosts.sam
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\riched32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\regedt32.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mll_hp.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iprop.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iismui.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,584 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\comcat.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,577 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprtj.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,458 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrs.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,456 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\oprghdlr.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\system.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\system.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SYSTEM.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxgthk.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,286 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tslabels.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,214 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprint.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,200 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowfax.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,178 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpcnts.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,167 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaci.rat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\systray.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\rnr20.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fixmapi.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,010 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdcnt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\null.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,891 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfci.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winsock.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,755 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqprfsym.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wowdeb.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,732 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfwci.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,656 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\netware.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\lz32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vga.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vga.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\VGA.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\winspool.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winoldap.mod
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mouse.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouse.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MOUSE.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\keyboard.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\KEYBOARD.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,931 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprf.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,818 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrnm.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sound.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sound.drv
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\SOUND.DRV
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.cht
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.chs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,492 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdriver.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,405 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\msdfmap.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Blue Lace 16.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,161 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlogon.cmd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmtask.tsk
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mmtask.tsk
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System\MMTASK.TSK
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perffilt.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,131 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadfix.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,984 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srframe.mmf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,888 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.sdf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,799 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\protocol
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,768 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprf.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.eng
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,741 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,707 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\_default.pif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,697 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.tha
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,435 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfwci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,427 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,407 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\networks
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,343 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prodspec.ini
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_except.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,140 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perffilt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,114 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pcl.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,081 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.vxd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,080 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,075 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\View Channels.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,064 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmos.ram
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,051 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pscript.sep
[2001/08/17 23:36:54 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComS.exe
[2001/08/17 23:36:54 | 00,039,424 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcoms.exe
[2001/08/17 23:36:54 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_regtrace.exe
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxud32.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,094,720 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxud32.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxu12.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,069,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxu12.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxscan.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,688 | ---- | M] (UMAX DATA SYSTEMS INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxscan.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\umaxp60.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:34 | 00,050,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxp60.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 02,134,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpsnap.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpadm.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,012,288 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpctrs.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,009,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_smtpapi.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:32 | 00,007,168 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_snprfdll.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,205,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seo.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,057,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_scripto.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_seos.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:30 | 00,009,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_rwnh.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,116,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVCodec2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,116,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodec2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,044,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVUI2RC.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,041,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovui2rc.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_ntfsdrv.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OVComC.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:28 | 00,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcomc.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:18 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_mailmsg.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:16 | 00,043,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_fcachdll.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:12 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\csamsp.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:12 | 00,175,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\csamsp.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:10 | 00,312,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqueue.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:10 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_aqadmin.dll
[2001/08/17 23:36:10 | 00,005,632 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\EXCH_adsiisex.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:54 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe
[2001/08/17 15:36:42 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
[2001/08/17 15:36:32 | 00,051,200 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfman32.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:30 | 00,495,616 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sblfx.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:14 | 00,256,512 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devcon32.dll
[2001/08/17 15:36:12 | 00,004,096 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctwdm32.dll
[2001/08/17 15:05:16 | 00,028,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCD.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:16 | 00,028,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcd.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,351,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCodek2.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,351,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcodek2.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,048,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\OVCam2.sys
[2001/08/17 15:05:12 | 00,048,000 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ovcam2.sys
[2001/08/17 14:58:12 | 00,022,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\umaxpcls.sys
[2001/08/17 14:58:12 | 00,022,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\umaxpcls.sys
[2001/08/17 14:57:38 | 00,016,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys
[2001/08/17 14:57:38 | 00,016,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\modemcsa.sys
[2001/08/17 14:02:20 | 00,009,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hidusb.sys
[2001/08/17 13:48:00 | 00,012,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mouhid.sys
[2001/08/17 07:56:00 | 00,137,216 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\atidrae.dll
[2001/08/17 06:46:40 | 00,006,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\enum1394.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:16 | 00,397,502 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vpctcom.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:16 | 00,064,605 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vvoice.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:14 | 00,604,253 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmodem.sys
[2001/08/17 06:28:14 | 00,112,574 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ptserlp.sys


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/17 05:49:34 | 00,023,552 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atixbar.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:28 | 00,017,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:22 | 00,017,152 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atitunep.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:04 | 00,046,464 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys
[2001/08/17 05:49:00 | 00,075,136 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atimpae.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:34 | 00,036,480 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfmanm.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:28 | 00,006,912 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:26 | 00,283,904 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys
[2001/08/17 05:19:20 | 00,003,712 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctljystk.sys
[2001/07/21 15:40:50 | 00,003,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srgb.icm
[2001/07/21 11:49:12 | 02,104,298 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2
[2001/07/21 07:29:26 | 00,000,456 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pthsp.dat
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,148,888 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaws.exe
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,144,792 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javaw.exe
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,144,792 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\java.exe
[2001/07/06 23:56:45 | 00,073,728 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javacpl.cpl
[2001/07/06 23:56:44 | 00,410,984 | ---- | M] (Sun Microsystems, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\deploytk.dll
[2001/06/25 00:00:00 | 00,172,032 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esdtr.dll
[2001/05/23 00:00:00 | 00,086,016 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epfb5cpl.dll
[2001/05/21 00:00:00 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esintpl.dll
[2001/05/09 17:47:10 | 00,466,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmv8dmoe.dll
[2001/05/07 00:00:00 | 00,065,536 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON CORP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\epcomdd.dll
[2001/03/08 18:30:00 | 00,024,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msxml3a.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:42 | 00,008,704 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\npwmsdrm.dll
[2001/03/02 21:52:40 | 00,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\asfsipc.dll
[2001/02/11 21:54:01 | 00,001,827 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Windows Live Messenger .lnk
[2001/01/22 04:25:24 | 00,032,768 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ATHPRXY.DLL
[2000/12/14 20:05:28 | 00,299,520 | ---- | M] (InstallShield Corporation, Inc.) -- C:\WINDOWS\uninst.exe
[2000/11/29 10:50:44 | 00,472,064 | R--- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cleaner Export.qtx
[2000/11/29 10:50:44 | 00,000,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.qtr
[2000/11/29 10:50:42 | 00,471,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.dll
[2000/10/11 00:00:00 | 00,053,248 | ---- | M] (SEIKO EPSON Corp.) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esicm.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,081,408 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pds.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,061,952 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nts.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,020,992 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msgsys.dll
[2000/09/18 18:16:20 | 00,013,824 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cba.dll
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 01,039,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJET35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,368,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\VBAR332.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,251,664 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSRD2X35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,222,720 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,169,984 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSLTUS35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,109,056 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\IX509CLS.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,092,672 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSL.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ODBCTL32.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,077,824 | ---- | M] (Intel) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\LOC32VC0.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,062,976 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\INDSM_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,045,056 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CLUTIL_S.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,037,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJINT35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,024,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSJTER35.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,023,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSMS_IN.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,015,872 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AMSLIB.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSGSYS.EXE
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,014,336 | ---- | M] (Intel Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CBAXFR.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,000,133 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.SIG
[2000/09/07 00:16:07 | 00,000,681 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\os574210.bin
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,212,480 | ---- | M] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWXCACLS.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,161,792 | ---- | M] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWREG.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,136,704 | ---- | M] (SteelWerX) -- C:\WINDOWS\SWSC.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,098,816 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sed.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,080,412 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\grep.exe
[2000/08/31 08:00:00 | 00,068,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\zip.exe
[2000/07/25 20:13:09 | 00,000,275 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\videodeLuxe.INI
[2000/06/22 02:54:23 | 00,054,156 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.qfn
[2000/06/22 02:33:29 | 00,000,006 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\SA.DAT
[2000/06/22 02:33:25 | 00,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2000/06/22 02:33:24 | 53,644,9024 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2000/06/21 21:51:54 | 00,262,144 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.dat
[2000/06/20 13:39:09 | 00,002,206 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2000/06/10 12:03:59 | 00,000,592 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI
[2000/06/10 10:23:28 | 00,000,120 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Bsiquvifuk.dat
[2000/06/10 04:02:48 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Jpekuy.bin
[2000/06/08 04:06:06 | 00,000,696 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.lnk
[2000/06/08 03:53:31 | 00,000,042 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.ini
[2000/06/08 03:52:57 | 00,000,098 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts
[2000/06/08 03:41:49 | 00,000,440 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.pol
[2000/06/02 07:51:50 | 00,034,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSERROR.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:51:02 | 00,084,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NSCMPS.DLL
[2000/06/02 07:48:46 | 00,427,520 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MPG4C32.DLL
[2000/05/26 07:45:03 | 00,001,602 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk
[2000/05/23 22:45:58 | 00,118,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSSTDFMT.DLL
[2000/05/23 12:13:16 | 00,139,264 | ---- | M] (Inscriber Technology Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\intsrc.dll
[2000/05/23 08:13:31 | 00,002,265 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Skype.lnk

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2007/11/09 21:57:02 | 00,000,284 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job
[2007/10/29 15:43:03 | 01,287,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\quartz.dll
[2007/08/28 23:33:42 | 00,167,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\uninstal.log
[2007/08/23 01:08:44 | 00,115,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\outsound.bin
[2007/08/23 01:08:44 | 00,115,200 | ---- | C] () -- \outsound.bin
[2007/08/13 00:15:29 | 00,001,759 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache
[2007/07/29 03:01:33 | 00,001,604 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\QuickTime Player.lnk
[2007/07/13 11:10:51 | 00,000,146 | ---- | C] () -- \YServer.txt
[2007/07/13 11:10:44 | 00,000,812 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Messenger.lnk
[2007/06/29 19:17:45 | 00,001,636 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Namo FreeMotion 2006.lnk
[2007/04/09 23:11:35 | 00,764,868 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apph_sp.sdb
[2007/04/09 23:11:35 | 00,217,118 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\apphelp.sdb
[2007/04/09 23:07:10 | 00,000,000 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\UMDF\MsftWdf_user_01_00_00.Wdf
[2007/02/12 20:15:36 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMVS7D.DLL
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,757 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk
[2007/02/05 22:20:18 | 00,001,740 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Adobe Reader 7.0.lnk
[2006/08/22 05:05:26 | 00,498,742 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\dxmasf.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:23 | 00,000,739 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Spy Sweeper for MSN.lnk
[2006/02/09 22:35:21 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wrlzma.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:20 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\islzma.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,684,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\libeay32.dll
[2006/02/09 22:35:13 | 00,155,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ssleay32.dll
[2006/02/01 00:43:33 | 00,001,720 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICADDPR.deb
[2006/02/01 00:41:21 | 00,000,908 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICWAVE.DEB
[2006/02/01 00:36:03 | 00,000,831 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SETUP.deb
[2006/02/01 00:35:56 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICUNINS.DLL
[2006/02/01 00:35:55 | 00,044,544 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SVUNINST.EXE
[2006/02/01 00:35:54 | 00,000,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FAX.INI
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,536,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.cpl
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,528,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLLights.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,368,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,351,183 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slmh.cab
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,204,800 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amr_cpl.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,167,936 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\minirec.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,151,740 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slcpappl.chm
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,131,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLMOHServ.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:57 | 00,065,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\SmCfg.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slextspk.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slextspk.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLGen.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slgen.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\coinst.dll
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\slrundll.exe
[2006/02/01 00:20:00 | 00,024,576 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\slrundll.exe
[2006/02/01 00:19:55 | 00,000,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\56HP92-SL3.DAT
[2006/01/15 22:48:52 | 00,000,681 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\os574210.bin
[2006/01/13 19:29:43 | 53,644,9024 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2006/01/13 19:29:43 | 53,644,9024 | -HS- | C] () -- 
[2005/12/07 18:56:05 | 00,001,659 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Macromedia Flash 8.lnk
[2005/08/17 23:59:51 | 00,002,169 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Windows Desktop Search.lnk
[2005/06/22 00:43:33 | 00,180,224 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\xwsindex.exe
[2005/06/22 00:42:59 | 00,001,653 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Webstyle 4.lnk
[2005/06/22 00:40:14 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BinCoder.dll
[2005/06/07 18:14:13 | 00,001,535 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Yahoo! Mail.lnk
[2005/06/05 17:32:24 | 00,063,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
[2005/06/05 17:31:18 | 00,000,102 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\VSWizard.ini
[2005/03/17 21:32:11 | 00,000,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tdlp32.ini
[2005/03/17 21:31:14 | 00,000,659 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Xara3D6.lnk
[2005/03/04 23:29:41 | 00,004,723 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini
[2005/03/02 21:08:52 | 00,000,917 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\RealPlayer.lnk
[2005/03/02 19:00:01 | 00,000,137 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ppdrv.ini
[2005/01/23 22:41:45 | 00,001,684 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\PowerDVD.lnk
[2005/01/14 21:47:05 | 00,262,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\ntuser.dat
[2005/01/14 21:46:55 | 00,007,315 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\javasup.vxd
[2005/01/14 21:46:55 | 00,006,550 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\jautoexp.dat
[2005/01/14 21:46:47 | 00,000,113 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedon.reg
[2005/01/14 21:46:47 | 00,000,113 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zonedoff.reg
[2005/01/14 18:30:46 | 00,000,784 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\SureThing CD Labeler Deluxe 3.0.lnk
[2005/01/12 21:48:23 | 00,226,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2005/01/12 21:17:19 | 00,000,275 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\videodeLuxe.INI
[2005/01/12 21:14:39 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iyvu9_32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:14:37 | 00,005,952 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CDUninst.isu
[2005/01/12 21:13:08 | 00,005,672 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\quartz.vxd
[2005/01/12 21:12:55 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cpuinf32.dll
[2005/01/12 21:12:25 | 00,000,656 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\video deLuxe 2.0.lnk
[2005/01/12 21:06:56 | 00,000,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\magix.ini
[2005/01/11 01:31:48 | 00,016,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FileOps.exe
[2005/01/11 01:31:45 | 00,000,986 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk
[2005/01/11 00:53:11 | 00,001,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk
[2005/01/11 00:09:51 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vpc32.INI
[2005/01/11 00:00:48 | 00,120,379 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SYMEVNT.386
[2005/01/11 00:00:41 | 00,000,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI
[2005/01/10 23:59:24 | 00,002,933 | -H-- | C] () -- \_NavCClt.Log
[2005/01/10 23:50:27 | 00,316,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPr9.prx
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,239,616 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstrenderer.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,164,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wstpager.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:26 | 00,053,248 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vbicodec.ax
[2005/01/10 23:49:20 | 00,064,352 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ativmc20.cod
[2005/01/10 23:49:19 | 00,129,045 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\cxthsfs2.cty
[2005/01/10 23:49:18 | 00,067,866 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\netwlan5.img
[2005/01/10 23:49:14 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieencode.dll
[2005/01/10 23:49:13 | 00,118,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpeg2data.ax
[2005/01/10 23:33:24 | 00,003,144 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srgb.icm
[2005/01/10 23:33:21 | 00,061,440 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\scrub2k.exe
[2005/01/10 23:33:21 | 00,000,104 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpw1100k.ini
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\z1100b.his
[2005/01/10 23:33:04 | 00,000,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\z1100b
[2005/01/10 23:31:49 | 00,154,089 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.his
[2005/01/10 23:31:49 | 00,013,421 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.ini
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,000,701 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:33 | 00,000,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.ini
[2005/01/10 23:30:32 | 00,003,476 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.his
[2005/01/10 23:30:32 | 00,001,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.ini
[2005/01/10 23:30:30 | 00,196,608 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dll
[2005/01/10 23:30:30 | 00,000,242 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dat
[2005/01/10 22:31:38 | 00,000,042 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.ini
[2005/01/10 22:29:57 | 00,237,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT
[2005/01/10 22:29:57 | 00,001,024 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat
[2005/01/10 22:29:57 | 00,000,020 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.ini
[2005/01/10 22:29:57 | 00,000,020 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.ini
[2005/01/10 22:29:56 | 00,237,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT
[2005/01/10 22:29:56 | 00,001,024 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.dat
[2005/01/10 22:29:51 | 00,008,192 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\REGLOCS.OLD
[2005/01/10 22:29:00 | 00,002,048 | --S- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2005/01/10 22:28:01 | 00,175,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pintlcsa.dll
[2005/01/10 22:27:32 | 01,158,818 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\korwbrkr.lex
[2005/01/10 22:27:19 | 00,059,392 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imscinst.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:16 | 00,196,665 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imjpinst.exe
[2005/01/10 22:27:13 | 00,134,339 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\imekr.lex
[2005/01/10 22:26:58 | 13,463,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hwxjpn.dll
[2005/01/10 22:26:49 | 00,108,827 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\hanja.lex
[2005/01/10 22:26:24 | 00,173,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\chtskf.dll
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,002,577 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CONFIG.NT
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\MSDOS.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | C] () -- \MSDOS.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\IO.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | C] () -- \IO.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\CONFIG.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- \CONFIG.SYS
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT
[2005/01/10 22:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- \AUTOEXEC.BAT
[2005/01/10 22:25:09 | 00,025,065 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmpscheme.xml
[2005/01/10 22:25:08 | 00,023,392 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nscompat.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:25:08 | 00,016,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amcompat.tlb
[2005/01/10 22:25:06 | 00,299,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WMSysPrx.prx
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\WindowsLogon.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:38 | 00,000,488 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuaucpl.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\WindowsShell.Manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sapi.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nwc.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ncpa.cpl.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:29 | 00,000,749 | RH-- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cdplayer.exe.manifest
[2005/01/10 22:23:10 | 04,399,505 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nls302en.lex
[2005/01/10 22:22:17 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt256.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:22:17 | 00,048,680 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\winnt.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:22:07 | 00,000,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\srframe.mmf
[2005/01/10 22:20:49 | 00,021,640 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\emptyregdb.dat
[2005/01/10 22:19:44 | 00,065,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Santa Fe Stucco.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:44 | 00,026,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\River Sumida.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:44 | 00,009,522 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Zapotec.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,093,702 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\subrange.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,065,978 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Soap Bubbles.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,065,954 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Prairie Wind.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,026,582 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Greenstone.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,017,362 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Rhododendron.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,017,336 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Gone Fishing.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,017,062 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Coffee Bean.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,016,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FeatherTexture.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:43 | 00,001,272 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Blue Lace 16.bmp
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,060,458 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ideograf.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,024,006 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gb2312.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,022,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bopomofo.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,016,740 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\shiftjis.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,012,876 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\korean.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,008,484 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_2.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:42 | 00,006,948 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kanji_1.uce
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,003,286 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tslabels.h
[2005/01/10 22:19:40 | 00,001,161 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\usrlogon.cmd
[2005/01/10 22:19:38 | 00,000,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtcprf.h
[2005/01/10 22:19:24 | 00,063,488 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wmimgmt.msc
[2005/01/10 12:37:37 | 00,017,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atitunep.sys
[2005/01/10 12:37:35 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atixbar.sys
[2005/01/10 12:37:33 | 00,046,464 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys
[2005/01/10 12:37:31 | 00,017,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys
[2005/01/10 12:36:46 | 00,001,536 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\TrueSoft.dat
[2005/01/10 12:36:43 | 00,000,456 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pthsp.dat
[2005/01/10 12:36:33 | 02,104,298 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\2gmgsmt.sf2
[2005/01/10 12:35:02 | 01,685,606 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.spd
[2005/01/10 12:35:02 | 00,000,888 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\sam.sdf
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,643,717 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ltts1033.lxa
[2005/01/10 12:35:01 | 00,605,050 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\r1033tts.lxa
[2005/01/10 12:34:59 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28603.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_857.nls


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28599.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:57 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10081.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28595.NLS
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10017.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:55 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10007.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_869.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_737.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_875.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28597.NLS
[2005/01/10 12:34:50 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10006.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_866.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_855.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:49 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\C_28594.NLS
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_852.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10082.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10029.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:47 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10010.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:45 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20127.nls
[2005/01/10 12:34:41 | 00,001,688 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\AUTOEXEC.NT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,390,168 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\WFC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,037,484 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MW770.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,022,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\TCLASSES.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,021,281 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\XMLDSOC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,014,031 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MSJDBC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,013,472 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\HPCRDP.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,008,574 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\IASNT4.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:29 | 00,007,382 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\OEMBIOS.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,797,189 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\NT5IIS.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,657,548 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\CLASSES.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,399,645 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\MAPIMIG.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,056,081 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DAJAVAC.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:34:28 | 00,052,311 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\DX3.CAT
[2005/01/10 12:33:48 | 00,560,728 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT
[2005/01/10 12:33:19 | 00,000,281 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2005/01/10 12:33:19 | 00,000,281 | RHS- | C] () -- \boot.ini
[2005/01/10 12:33:16 | 00,000,261 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\$winnt$.inf
[2005/01/10 12:29:09 | 80,530,6368 | -HS- | C] () -- 
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,007,208 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.sig
[2004/08/02 15:20:40 | 00,004,569 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secupd.dat
[2004/05/13 11:56:38 | 00,061,290 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\sllng.cab
[2003/01/07 08:05:08 | 00,002,695 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[2003/01/07 08:05:06 | 00,000,551 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.H
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 01,708,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSO97V.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DOCOBJ.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSORFS.DLL
[2002/12/10 01:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HLINKPRX.DLL
[2002/08/29 01:57:58 | 00,001,788 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dcache.bin
[2002/08/29 01:41:28 | 00,148,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mpg2splt.ax
[2002/08/29 01:40:12 | 00,844,314 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
[2002/08/28 23:05:20 | 00,250,032 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\ntldr
[2002/08/28 23:05:20 | 00,250,032 | RHS- | C] () -- \ntldr
[2002/08/28 20:51:44 | 00,023,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieuinit.inf
[2002/08/28 20:51:44 | 00,000,929 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\homepage.inf
[2002/08/28 19:24:16 | 00,003,338 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\redir.exe
[2002/08/28 19:23:06 | 00,042,537 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\keyboard.sys
[2002/08/28 19:08:54 | 00,047,564 | RHS- | C] () -- C:\NTDETECT.COM
[2002/08/28 19:08:54 | 00,047,564 | RHS- | C] () -- \NTDETECT.COM
[2002/07/11 18:47:58 | 00,004,310 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\odbcconf.rsp
[2002/07/01 19:38:06 | 01,326,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\webfldrs.msi
[2002/04/22 16:18:04 | 00,956,990 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\instcat.sql
[2002/04/09 16:17:14 | 00,249,270 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\locale.nls
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,862 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\termcap
[2002/03/25 17:48:36 | 00,000,487 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\login.cmd
[2001/09/24 08:59:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
[2001/09/11 19:19:00 | 00,003,174 | ---- | C] () -- \bootex.log
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 13,107,200 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 03,440,660 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\gm.dls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,309,184 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 01,095,680 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,957,440 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,937,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,867,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,786,944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,750,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbdbase.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,673,088 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlang.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,314,838 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,272,128 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfi009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,262,148 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sortkey.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,240,120 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setup.bmp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,218,003 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dssec.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_950.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_949.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,196,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_936.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pagefileconfig.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,167,219 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pagefile.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,162,850 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_932.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,152,844 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framdit.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,149,848 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,139,810 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20261.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,135,984 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\framd.ttf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,127,213 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ega.cpi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,102,446 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\net.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\evtquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,097,965 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventquery.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,089,588 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicode.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,082,944 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\clock.avi
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,071,859 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cliconf.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,069,886 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_874.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_865.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_863.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_861.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_860.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_850.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_775.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,594 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_437.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_500.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28605.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28598.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28593.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28592.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_28591.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_21866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20905.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_20866.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1258.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1257.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1256.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1255.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1254.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1253.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1252.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1251.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1250.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_1026.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10079.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_10000.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,066,082 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\c_037.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,065,489 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbcache.deu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,061,172 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmmgr32.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,059,167 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System\setup.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,058,273 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfmon.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,056,678 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\eventvwr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,053,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dosx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,050,620 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\command.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,049,196 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.fra
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,048,794 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntimage.gif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,258 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mib.bin
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,046,133 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sqlsodbc.chm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,044,451 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsop.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,809 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\key01.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,339 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\certmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,042,166 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\lusrmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,762 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ciadv.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,397 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dfrg.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,041,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,505 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmdlib.wsc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,040,448 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\wiasf.ax
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,039,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mem.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,038,302 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\compmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,036,364 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\secpol.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,035,755 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prncnfg.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,034,871 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\gpedit.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,673 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\diskmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,464 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\services.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,033,079 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\devmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsoprq.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,760 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fsmgmt.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,674 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\winhelp.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,032,546 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnmngr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,454 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnport.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,370 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos411.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,274 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos412.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos804.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,029,146 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos404.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,626 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfd009.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,028,420 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios1.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,866 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ntdos.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,027,097 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\country.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,026,209 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntmsmgr.msc
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,025,415 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prndrvr.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,024,772 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\geo.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,022,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sorttbls.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,527 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnjobs.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,021,232 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.pro
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,020,634 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\debug.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,694 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\graphics.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,684 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.esn
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,019,618 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.ita
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,018,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\v7vga.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,860 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\prnqctl.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,015,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\tsd32.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,014,710 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\kb16.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.sve
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,312 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\win87em.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,013,256 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.nld
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,642 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\edlin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\append.exe


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,012,498 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\append.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,011,753 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\setver.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,790 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\edit.hlp
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,010,240 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\scriptpw.dll
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,009,029 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ansi.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,424 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\exe2bin.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,386 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctype.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,008,191 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\bios4.rom
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,116 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\services
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,052 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nlsfunc.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,007,046 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_intl.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,761 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.sig
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,006,708 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\esentprf.hxx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\himem.sys
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,463 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\oembios.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,004,096 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdl.trm
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,708 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\pubprn.vbs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,683 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\lmhosts.sam
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,577 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprtj.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,252 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\nw16.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,214 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysprint.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,178 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsvpcnts.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,167 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rsaci.rat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,003,010 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pschdcnt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,755 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mqprfsym.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,233 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520850.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,206 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,002,151 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\12520437.cpx
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,818 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\rasctrnm.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.cht
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.chs
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,492 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmdriver.inf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,131 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\loadfix.com
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,001,129 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\vwipxspx.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\share.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,882 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\fastopen.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,817 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mscdexnt.exe
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,799 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\protocol
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.enu
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,751 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.eng
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,741 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.dat
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,707 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\_default.pif
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,697 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\noise.tha
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,435 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfwci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,427 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfci.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,407 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\networks
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,168 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\l_except.nls
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,140 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perffilt.h
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pcl.sep
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,098 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\etc\Hosts
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,081 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dsound.vxd
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,080 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,075 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\View Channels.scf
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,064 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cmos.ram
[2001/08/23 05:00:00 | 00,000,051 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pscript.sep
[2001/08/17 15:36:42 | 00,055,296 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dvdplay.exe
[2001/02/11 21:54:01 | 00,001,827 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Windows Live Messenger .lnk
[2000/11/29 10:50:42 | 00,472,064 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cleaner Export.qtx
[2000/11/29 10:50:40 | 00,471,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.dll
[2000/10/24 17:24:47 | 00,000,664 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.qtr
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSMS_IN.DLL
[2000/09/18 18:12:40 | 00,000,133 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSM32S.SIG
[2000/06/08 04:06:06 | 00,000,696 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware.lnk
[2000/06/08 03:35:39 | 00,262,144 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\ntuser.dat
[2000/05/26 07:45:03 | 00,001,602 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Desktop\Mozilla Firefox.lnk
[2000/05/17 13:44:18 | 00,032,388 | ---- | C] () -- \ComboFix.txt
[2000/04/21 01:42:41 | 00,000,136 | ---- | C] () -- \VundoFix.txt
[2000/04/20 04:17:44 | 00,000,211 | ---- | C] () -- \Boot.bak
[2000/04/20 04:17:39 | 00,260,272 | ---- | C] () -- \cmldr
[2000/04/13 12:32:01 | 00,001,148 | ---- | C] () -- \aaw7boot.log
[2000/04/13 07:20:17 | 00,059,392 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamhlp.dll
< End of report >


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

Above is the OTL Log. Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Good gravey, and there was me hoping it would be smaller 

Okay, this may take me a while to relook at, so bear with me 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, I now know why the log is so long: Your date is set wrong on the computer:



> *OTL logfile created on: 6/22/2000 5:19:59 AM* - Run 3
> OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.27.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop
> Windows XP Professional Edition Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
> Internet Explorer (Version = 6.0.2900.2180)
> Locale: | Country: | Language: | Date Format:


Can you change it to reflect the current date, then re-run OTL again 

If you're unsure how to do this, go to Control Panel and open the *Date and Time* program.

In there, change the date, and click Apply and OK.

Then, the OTL log should be nice and smaller for me to work through 

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

I did notice that, but didn't know how to change it. thanks  I will send a new OTL log right away. take care


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

OTL logfile created on: 3/3/2010 1:35:17 PM - Run 4
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.27.0 Folder = C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop
Windows XP Professional Edition Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 6.0.2900.2180)
Locale: | Country: | Language: | Date Format:

512.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 155.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 30.00% Memory free
1.00 Gb Paging File | 1.00 Gb Available in Paging File | 73.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 768 1536 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 76.32 Gb Total Space | 15.25 Gb Free Space | 19.98% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
D: Drive not present or media not loaded
E: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive F: | 12.11 Gb Total Space | 4.26 Gb Free Space | 35.17% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded

Computer Name: M2DIGITV-Y4WZJU
Current User Name: Muhammed Amin
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: Current user
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Minimal

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaTray.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wscntfy.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe ( )
PRC - C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe (Symantec Corporation)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe (PCtel, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe (Creative Technology Ltd.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
PRC - C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsgSys.EXE (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)

========== Modules (SafeList) ==========

MOD - C:\WINDOWS\WinSxS\x86_Microsoft.Windows.Common-Controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.2600.2982_x-ww_ac3f9c03\comctl32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
MOD - C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Desktop\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - (SeaPort) -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
SRV - (WLSetupSvc) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\installer\WLSetupSvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (usnjsvc) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (svcWRSSSDK) -- C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
SRV - (MSDTC) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\msdtc [2005/01/10 21:20:29 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
SRV - (SLService) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe ( )
SRV - (ose) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (Norton AntiVirus Server) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (DefWatch) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe (Symantec Corporation)
SRV - (Pctspk) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe (PCtel, Inc.)
SRV - (JavaQuickStarterService) -- C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)

========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV - (NAVEX15) -- C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20091216.003\NAVEX15.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (NAVENG) -- C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\VIRUSD~1\20091216.003\NAVENG.sys (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (pavboot) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pavboot.sys (Panda Security, S.L.)
DRV - (Secdrv) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\secdrv.sys (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.)
DRV - (SSI) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\SSI.SYS (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com))
DRV - (RTL8023xp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\FA311XP.SYS (Netgear Inc. )
DRV - (61883) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\61883.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Avc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\avc.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (MSDV) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\msdv.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (gameenum) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\gameenum.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (NtMtlFax) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\NtMtlFax.sys (Smart Link)
DRV - (rtl8139) Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\RTL8139.SYS (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation)
DRV - (nv) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys (NVIDIA Corporation)
DRV - (ati2mtag) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ati2mtag.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV - (MSTAPE) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\mstape.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (AVCSTRM) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\avcstrm.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (usbaudio) USB Audio Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\usbaudio.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Slntamr) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\slntamr.sys ( )
DRV - (RecAgent) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\RecAgent.sys ( )
DRV - (Mtlmnt5) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\Mtlmnt5.sys ( )
DRV - (SlNtHal) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\Slnthal.sys ( )
DRV - (Mtlstrm) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\Mtlstrm.sys ( )
DRV - (SlWdmSup) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\SlWdmSup.sys ( )
DRV - (pfc) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\pfc.sys (Padus, Inc.)
DRV - (PxHelp20) -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\PxHelp20.sys (Sonic Solutions)
DRV - (NAVAP) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\NAVAP.sys ()
DRV - (SymEvent) -- C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS (Symantec Corporation)
DRV - (NAVAPEL) -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\NAVAPEL.SYS ()
DRV - (Ptilink) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ptilink.sys (Parallel Technologies, Inc.)
DRV - (QCDonner) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\OVCD.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (UMAXPCLS) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\umaxpcls.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (MODEMCSA) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV - (Vpctcom) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vpctcom.sys (PCtel, Inc.)
DRV - (Vvoice) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vvoice.sys (PCtel, Inc.)
DRV - (Vmodem) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vmodem.sys (PCTEL, INC.)
DRV - (Ptserlp) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ptserlp.sys (PCTEL, INC.)
DRV - (ATIXBAR) ATI Video Audio Crossbar (ATIXBar) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atixbar.sys ()
DRV - (ATITVAUDIO) WDM TVAudio (ATITVSnd) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atitvsnd.sys ()
DRV - (ATITUNEP) ATI TV Tuner (ATITuneP) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atitunep.sys ()
DRV - (AtiBt829) WDM Video Capture For AIW (AtiBt829) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\AtiBt829.sys ()
DRV - (atirage3) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atimpae.sys (ATI Technologies Inc.)
DRV - (sfman) Creative SoundFont Manager Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\sfmanm.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (emu10k1) Creative Interface Manager Driver (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (emu10k) Creative SB Live! (WDM) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)
DRV - (ctljystk) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ctljystk.sys (Creative Technology Ltd.)

========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = %SystemRoot%\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomSearch =

FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{40019E04-3165-43F6-B6A0-1FE41A7FA706}: C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\{40019E04-3165-43F6-B6A0-1FE41A7FA706} [2000/05/21 13:08:27 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2000/05/26 06:45:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2000/05/26 06:44:54 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2000/05/26 06:44:55 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions

O1 HOSTS File: ([2000/06/08 02:52:57 | 00,000,098 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\Hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on (mastermind)) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - - No CLSID value found.
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [HPWH myPrintMileage Agent] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp business inkjet 1100 series\Toolbox\mpm.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Kdatapesanukuk] C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.DLL (Rhozet Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe (Microsoft® Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe (Symantec Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce: [*Restore] C:\WINDOWS\System32\restore\rstrui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O7 - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O15 - HKLM\..Trusted Domains: 1 domain(s) and sub-domain(s) not assigned to a zone.
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} http://officeint.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204 (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: {9191F686-7F0A-441D-8A98-2FE3AC1BD913} http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/cabs/as2stubie.cab (ActiveScan 2.0 Installer Class)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.5.0_06)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_02-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_02)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O16 - DPF: DirectAnimation Java Classes file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\dajava.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\xmldso.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol\Handler\livecall {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.8.5.1302.1018.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msnim {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.8.5.1302.1018.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\NavLogon: DllName - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll ()
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\WRNotifier: DllName - WRLogonNTF.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll (Webroot Software, Inc.)
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2005/01/10 21:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (SsiEfr.e) - File not found
O35 - comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - exefile [open] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

File not found -- C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.dll
[2007/09/07 19:52:02 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Apple
[2006/01/31 23:20:57 | 00,014,992 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\winddx.sys
[2006/01/31 23:20:01 | 00,100,384 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnthal.sys
[2006/01/31 23:20:01 | 00,013,232 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys
[2006/01/31 23:20:00 | 01,395,296 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys
[2006/01/31 23:20:00 | 00,652,360 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slntamr.sys
[2006/01/31 23:20:00 | 00,231,224 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys
[2006/01/31 23:20:00 | 00,014,408 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RecAgent.sys
[2005/03/10 23:37:44 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Help
[2005/01/10 22:56:43 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 22:56:40 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Start Menu
[2005/01/10 21:29:58 | 00,000,000 | --SD | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Cookies
[2005/01/10 21:29:57 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft
[2005/01/10 21:29:56 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Application Data
[2000/05/17 12:44:20 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Local Settings
[2000/05/17 12:44:20 | 00,000,000 | -H-D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings
[2000/05/13 00:48:49 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data
[2000/04/12 12:16:05 | 00,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Desktop

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2007/08/28 22:33:42 | 00,167,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\uninstal.log
[2007/08/23 00:08:44 | 00,115,200 | ---- | C] () -- \outsound.bin
[2007/08/12 23:15:29 | 00,001,759 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\QTSBandwidthCache
[2007/07/13 10:10:51 | 00,000,146 | ---- | C] () -- \YServer.txt
[2007/02/12 19:15:36 | 00,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMVS7D.DLL
[2006/02/09 21:35:21 | 00,017,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wrlzma.dll
[2006/02/09 21:35:20 | 00,102,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\islzma.dll
[2006/02/09 21:35:13 | 00,684,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\libeay32.dll
[2006/02/09 21:35:13 | 00,155,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ssleay32.dll
[2006/01/31 23:35:56 | 00,020,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICUNINS.DLL
[2006/01/31 23:35:54 | 00,000,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FAX.INI
[2006/01/31 23:20:57 | 00,528,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLLights.dll
[2006/01/31 23:20:57 | 00,204,800 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amr_cpl.dll
[2006/01/31 23:20:57 | 00,131,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLMOHServ.dll
[2006/01/31 23:20:00 | 00,200,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slextspk.dll
[2006/01/31 23:20:00 | 00,163,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLGen.dll
[2006/01/31 23:20:00 | 00,049,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\coinst.dll
[2006/01/13 18:29:43 | 53,644,9024 | -HS- | C] () -- 
[2005/06/21 23:40:14 | 00,086,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BinCoder.dll
[2005/06/05 16:32:24 | 00,063,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
[2005/06/05 16:31:18 | 00,000,102 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\VSWizard.ini
[2005/03/17 20:32:11 | 00,000,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tdlp32.ini
[2005/03/04 22:29:41 | 00,004,723 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini
[2005/03/02 18:00:01 | 00,000,137 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ppdrv.ini
[2005/01/12 20:48:23 | 00,226,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2005/01/12 20:17:19 | 00,000,275 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\videodeLuxe.INI
[2005/01/12 20:14:39 | 00,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iyvu9_32.dll
[2005/01/12 20:12:55 | 00,019,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cpuinf32.dll
[2005/01/12 20:06:56 | 00,000,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\magix.ini
[2005/01/10 23:09:51 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vpc32.INI
[2005/01/10 23:00:41 | 00,000,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI
[2005/01/10 22:59:24 | 00,002,933 | -H-- | C] () -- \_NavCClt.Log
[2005/01/10 22:49:14 | 00,081,920 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ieencode.dll
[2005/01/10 22:33:21 | 00,000,104 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpw1100k.ini
[2005/01/10 22:31:49 | 00,013,421 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.ini
[2005/01/10 22:30:33 | 00,000,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.ini
[2005/01/10 22:30:32 | 00,001,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.ini
[2005/01/10 22:30:30 | 00,196,608 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dll
[2005/01/10 21:29:57 | 00,237,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT
[2005/01/10 21:29:57 | 00,001,024 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.dat
[2005/01/10 21:29:57 | 00,000,020 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.ini
[2005/01/10 21:29:57 | 00,000,020 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\ntuser.ini
[2005/01/10 21:29:56 | 00,237,568 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT
[2005/01/10 21:29:56 | 00,001,024 | -H-- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\ntuser.dat
[2005/01/10 21:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | C] () -- \MSDOS.SYS
[2005/01/10 21:25:12 | 00,000,000 | RHS- | C] () -- \IO.SYS
[2005/01/10 21:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- \CONFIG.SYS
[2005/01/10 21:25:12 | 00,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- \AUTOEXEC.BAT
[2005/01/10 11:37:37 | 00,017,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atitunep.sys
[2005/01/10 11:37:35 | 00,023,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atixbar.sys
[2005/01/10 11:37:33 | 00,046,464 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys
[2005/01/10 11:37:31 | 00,017,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys
[2005/01/10 11:33:19 | 00,000,281 | RHS- | C] () -- \boot.ini
[2005/01/10 11:29:09 | 80,530,6368 | -HS- | C] () -- 
[2003/01/07 07:05:08 | 00,002,695 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[2002/12/10 00:00:00 | 01,708,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSO97V.DLL
[2002/12/10 00:00:00 | 00,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DOCOBJ.DLL
[2002/12/10 00:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSORFS.DLL
[2002/12/10 00:00:00 | 00,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HLINKPRX.DLL
[2002/08/28 22:05:20 | 00,250,032 | RHS- | C] () -- \ntldr
[2002/08/28 18:08:54 | 00,047,564 | RHS- | C] () -- \NTDETECT.COM
[2001/09/24 07:59:00 | 00,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
[2001/09/11 18:19:00 | 00,003,174 | ---- | C] () -- \bootex.log
[2000/11/29 09:50:40 | 00,471,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.dll
[2000/09/18 17:12:40 | 00,023,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSMS_IN.DLL
[2000/05/17 12:44:18 | 00,032,388 | ---- | C] () -- \ComboFix.txt
[2000/04/21 00:42:41 | 00,000,136 | ---- | C] () -- \VundoFix.txt
[2000/04/20 03:17:44 | 00,000,211 | ---- | C] () -- \Boot.bak
[2000/04/20 03:17:39 | 00,260,272 | ---- | C] () -- \cmldr
[2000/04/13 11:32:01 | 00,001,148 | ---- | C] () -- \aaw7boot.log
[2000/04/13 06:20:17 | 00,059,392 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamhlp.dll
< End of report >


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

That's a lot better 

Please run OTL.exe

Under the *Custom Scans/Fixes* box at the bottom, paste in the following


```
:OTL
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Kdatapesanukuk] C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.DLL (Rhozet Corporation)
:Files
C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wrlzma.dll
:Commands
[purity]
[emptytemp]
[Reboot]
```

Then click the *Run Fix* button at the top
Let the program run unhindered, reboot when it is done
It will produce a log for you on reboot, please post that log in your next reply.

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

the log is provided below. take care

All processes killed
========== OTL ==========
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\\Kdatapesanukuk deleted successfully.
File C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.DLL not found.
========== FILES ==========
File\Folder C:\WINDOWS\ijaxesabejuko.dll not found.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wrlzma.dll moved successfully.
========== COMMANDS ==========

[EMPTYTEMP]

User: All Users
-> No Temporary Internet Files cache folder defined!

User: Default User
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
-> No Temporary Internet Files cache folder defined!

User: LocalService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
-> No Temporary Internet Files cache folder defined!

User: Muhammed Amin
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
-> No Temporary Internet Files cache folder defined!
->FireFox cache emptied: 92213122 bytes

User: NetworkService
->Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
-> No Temporary Internet Files cache folder defined!

%systemdrive% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot% .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32 .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\dllcache .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\System32\drivers .tmp files removed: 0 bytes
Windows Temp folder emptied: 11052476 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temp folder emptied: 0 bytes
%systemroot%\system32\config\systemprofile\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files folder emptied: 0 bytes
RecycleBin emptied: shell32.dll unable to determine bytes removed.

Total Files Cleaned = 98.00 mb

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.1.27.0 log created on 03042010_211729

Files\Folders moved on Reboot...

Registry entries deleted on Reboot...


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Looking good, so lets have a look at an online scan 

Using Internet Explorer or Firefox, visit *Kaspersky Online Scanner*

*1.* Click *Accept*, when prompted to download and install the program files and database of malware definitions.

*2.* To *optimize scanning time* and produce a more sensible report for review:

Close any open programs
Turn off the real time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan. Click *HERE* to see how to disable the most common antivirus programs.
*3.* Click *Run* at the Security prompt.

The program will then begin downloading and installing and will also update the database.
Please be patient as this can take quite a long time to download.

Once the update is complete, click on Settings.
Make sure these boxes are checked (ticked). If they are not, please tick them and click on the Save button:
[*]Spyware, adware, dialers, and other riskware
[*]Archives
[*]E-mail databases

Click on *My Computer* under the green *Scan* bar to the left to start the scan.
Once the scan is complete, it will display if your system has been infected. It does not provide an option to clean/disinfect. We only require a report from it.
Do *NOT* be alarmed by what you see in the report. Many of the finds have likely been quarantined.
Click *View report...* at the bottom.
 Click the *Save report...* button.










 Change the *Files of type* dropdown box to *Text file (.txt)* and name the file *KasReport.txt* to save the file to your desktop so that you may post it in your next reply

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi eddie,

Just when everything was working fine, my dad decided to be Mr. Fixit and somehow screwed up the system again. It's been just recently, but there's this pop-up window that will appear after starting up the computer asking to update the Windows version on his computer. I didn't pay it no mind, which the computer was working fine...Then my dad decided to click Okay on the pop-up and before you know it, mostly all the programs can't be access (except for Word, all other programs such as Firefox and even the programs you had me download to fix the virus issue). When you click on an icon an error message will come up saying that the ystem can't access the file, folder and that you may not have permission to open/access it. I tried to figure out what to do (tried going to the Control Panel and restoring the computer [the task you mentioned to do in the Performance and Maintenance], but I can't even access that area), but I'm stuck.

My dad said he'll try to figure it out...we'll see...Just wanted to let you and hopefully the computer will be running back to normal so I can finish the rest of the cleanup. Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

To actually restore the computer back, you can do this:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/helpandsupport/getstarted/ballew_03may19.mspx

under the heading in the middle *Use System Restore*

But you may not have the date the updates were installed. If you do, go for that.

Just out of curiosity, I assume these were Windows Updates. Did you notice which downloads they were?

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks eddie. He said it was an Internet Explorer 8 update. Take care


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

I tried to the System Restore, but ity won't even let me open the Performance and Maintenance in the Control Panel. The update has basically disabled mostly all the files/programs, except that I can open Word. Even in Safe Mode, the update has caused the same problem. Take care


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Tried it the way you mentioned again and still won't let me access it...


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Don't know what my dad will do with the computer, but just wanted to thank you again for the assistance, It taught me a great deal (particularly about the PC) and made a little more computer savvy . Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I wonder if it was this update: KB977165, as this is known to be causing some problems lately.

For another route to system Restore, see if you can o this:

Start | Programs | Accessories | System Tools | System Restore.

If you can get there, when you click Next on restoring the computer, can you select a day when the install occured?

If not, can you open up Windows Explorer by either going via My Computer or pressing the Window Key followed by E.

In there, have a look in C:\Windows and see if you can see a folder marked $NtUninstallKB977165$

If you can't see any folders, you'll have to unhide the folders. To do this, at the top select Tools | Folder Options. View tab.

Select *Show Hidden Files and Folders*, apply and OK

If its there, let me know.

If you can't access either that I suggested, let me know, and we'll try something else 

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

thank you for assisting me with this... I was able to get to the C:Window folder and found a file called KB977165-v2 (there was no folder under the $NtUninstallKB977165$). It looked like a Notepad file, so not sure if that's it (I didn't try to open it in fear of some more damage ). Anywho, I just left the file till I hear from you...Take care and thanks again


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I was going to ask if the file was called spuninst.txt, but then saw that you've said its called KB977165-v2. Is that the actual folder, or file?

Ah, its the file. Its okay to open it up, it just shows the files that were updated inside.

Anyway, did you have Show Hidden Files and Folders enabled? To do this, at the top select Tools | Folder Options. View tab.

Select *Show Hidden Files and Folders*, apply and OK

Then, see if the folder is there again. It will be in Blue, as opposed to the normal Black text.


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

I went to the Local Disk C drive and selected the WINDOWS folder. I did go to Tools and did the show hidden files and folders, but still didn't find the folder. Do you think it would be in a different area? Take care


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Just to let you know, I did find another folder in the WINDOWS called ie8updates. WhenI checked the Properties of the folder, it has around 40 files with 17 folders (can't completely remember off the top of my head). When I clicked on the folder nothing appreared, so I went to Tools to show all files, but none of them appeared. Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Just to let you know, the reason for the late reply is I'm doing 2 jobs a day now, 13 hours of work, but money is money 

Just getting used to it at the moment.

Anyway, looking at the actual update, this may/may not have caused the actual problem. You say that programs cannot be opened, so lets see if this shows anything.

Can you delete the copy of OTL you have, and then download this one:

http://ottools.noahdfear.net/OTL.com

Run as you normally ran the other version, but this version show's us the File Associations, so we can see what programs are set to open with, and hopefully solve it that way.

Any problems/questions, just ask 

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

it's all good...whenever you have time...

the problem I'm having is that I can't even get online from that computer. Besides Microsoft Words, most programs, including any internet access, I can't open for some reason (evn in Safe Mode, it's not letting me access anything). BTW, the ie8updates folder actual has 40 files with only 6 folders...In the Properties, it shows this file having been creating on the day the computer messed up, so maybe this is the folder that's causing the issue? Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, we may have a way to look at an OTL log, as that will tell us more, as well as the update folder:

Firstly, as you're on another computer now, do you have access to a cd-r or dvd-r drive, plus a flash drive to copy things over? If so, we can run a program where it doesn't actually run in Windows, but produces the samish results.

Bit confusing, but I'll walk you thru it 

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

yes, i work on a mac, but maybe able to work from a pc, if that'll be easier. take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Mac may work, as its just a computer with a burner we need, also the flash drive as well 

Lets give this a try. You will need a flash drive to move information from the sick computer to a working computer, so we can see the progress of our actions. Save these instructions in your flash drive as a text file (use notepad) so you can have access to these while in an external environment (PE).

Here is what you need to do.

Two programs to download

*First *

Download ISOBurner. Click Here  for ISOBurner Instructions. Install the program, and follow the next set of steps.

*Second*


Download * OTLPE.iso* and burn to a CD using ISO Burner. NOTE: This file is 276.7MB in size so it may take some time to download.
When downloaded double click and this will then open ISOBurner to burn the file to CD
Boot the Non working computer using the boot CD you just created.
In order to do so, the computer must be set to boot from the CD first
_Note :_ For information click here

Your system should now display a REATOGO-X-PE desktop.
Double-click on the *OTLPE* icon.
When asked "*Do you wish to load the remote registry*", select *Yes*
When asked "*Do you wish to load remote user profile(s) for scanning*", select *Yes*
Ensure the box "*Automatically Load All Remaining Users*" is checked and press *OK*
OTL should now start. Change the following settings
Change *Drivers* to *All*
Change *Registry* to *All*
Under the Custom Scan box paste this in
*
/md5start
eventlog.dll
scecli.dll
netlogon.dll
cngaudit.dll
sceclt.dll
ntelogon.dll
logevent.dll
iaStor.sys
nvstor.sys
atapi.sys
IdeChnDr.sys
viasraid.sys
AGP440.sys
vaxscsi.sys
nvatabus.sys
viamraid.sys
nvata.sys
nvgts.sys
iastorv.sys
ViPrt.sys
eNetHook.dll
ahcix86.sys
KR10N.sys
nvstor32.sys
ahcix86s.sys
nvrd32.sys 
userinit.exe
explorer.exe
/md5stop
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.*
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
%systemroot%\System32\config\*.sav 
*​

Press *Run Scan* to start the scan.
When finished, the file will be saved in drive *C:\OTL.txt*
Copy this file to your USB drive.
Please post the contents of the *C:\OTL.txt* file in your reply.

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

well, followed the step 1 directions and the infected computer still did not let me open to download the file. Let me know if there's anything else I can do. If not, I'm thinking I may just have to take the computer in for repair. Take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Did you do the step one on another computer, and not the computer with the problems?

If not, when you're on the mac or other computer, download the iso and burning program, and prepare the cd. Then, when its all done, you can work on the infected computer from this step:

*Boot the Non working computer using the boot CD you just created. *

eddie


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Duh!!! My bad...forgot about the cd part, will do it correctly this time and get back to you. take care


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

No problem


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi eddie,

I've been working on this computer all day  and still having problems (but, learning A LOT about the pc world). So, I downloaded the ISO Burner and burned the OTLPE file from the burner to a cd. On the infected computer, I pressed the DEL button to get to the Setup menu. Went to the Boot section and didn't find any of the configurations that was explained in the Set BIOS link you provided. On the Boot, it had these numbered options:

1. Removable Device
2. IDE Hard Drive
3. ATAPI CD-ROM
4. Other Boot Device

So, what I did was select #3 and changed it from Toshiba DVD-ROM SD-M to the option of SONY CD-RW CRX140E (the other option was Disabled). Then I selected #4 and selected SCSI Boot Device. I pressed F10 to Save and Exit. Logged into the system and in My Computer, saw an icon REATOGO-PE in the Removable Device section. I clicked on it and opened the Program Files folder and saw the OTLPE folder. I opened the folder and clicked on the OTLPE icon, but got the same message again of being denied access to the file. 

So, that's where I'm at with it. It took me so long because the process was a bit confusing and not even sure if I did the steps correctly. take care


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *brasilsoon* 

*eddie5659* is not available and has asked me to take a look at this. In the BIOS you will see the following:

1. Removable Device
2. IDE Hard Drive
3. ATAPI CD-ROM
4. Other Boot Device

You must move The Atapi CD-ROM, from the third to the first position. The computer must boot from the CD and not from the hard drive. There should be instructions in the BIOS to move the CD-ROM upwards, perhaps pressing Enter to select the device, then the - sign or +sign to go up or down. In any event, the CD-ROM must be the first choice above.

Let me know if still having problems with this.

As an alternate method, remove OTL from your desktop. Then follow these steps:

Download *OTL* to your Desktop

Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
OTL should now start. Change the following settings
Change *Drivers* to *All*
Change *Standard Registry* to *All*
Under *File Scans*, change *File age* to *30*

Under the Custom Scan box paste this in

*netsvcs
%SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.*
/md5start
eventlog.dll
scecli.dll
netlogon.dll
cngaudit.dll
sceclt.dll
ntelogon.dll
logevent.dll
iaStor.sys
nvstor.sys
atapi.sys
IdeChnDr.sys
viasraid.sys
AGP440.sys
vaxscsi.sys
nvatabus.sys
viamraid.sys
nvata.sys
nvgts.sys
iastorv.sys
ViPrt.sys
eNetHook.dll
ahcix86.sys
KR10N.sys
nvstor32.sys
ahcix86s.sys
nvrd32.sys 
/md5stop
%systemroot%\*. /mp /s
CREATERESTOREPOINT
%systemroot%\System32\config\*.sav 
%systemroot%\system32\*.dll /lockedfiles
%systemroot%\Tasks\*.job /lockedfiles
*

Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. *OTL.Txt* and *Extras.Txt* (first run only). These are saved in the same location as OTL.
Please post the contents of these files in your next reply.


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

hi ,

thanks for the assistance. I figured it out YAY!! I have to post the OTLPE log in a few posts because it's so long. Below is the first part. Take care

OTLPE log:

OTL logfile created on: 3/25/2010 9:18:34 PM - Run 
OTLPE by OldTimer - Version 3.1.37.1 Folder = X:\Programs\OTLPE
Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 (Version = 5.1.2600) - Type = SYSTEM
Internet Explorer (Version = 8.0.6001.18702)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

512.00 Mb Total Physical Memory | 322.00 Mb Available Physical Memory | 63.00% Memory free
459.00 Mb Paging File | 340.00 Mb Available in Paging File | 74.00% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): C:\pagefile.sys 768 1536 [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\WINDOWS | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files
Drive C: | 76.32 Gb Total Space | 15.90 Gb Free Space | 20.83% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS
Drive D: | 12.11 Gb Total Space | 4.27 Gb Free Space | 35.26% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT32
Drive E: | 245.26 Mb Total Space | 53.33 Mb Free Space | 21.75% Space Free | Partition Type: FAT
F: Drive not present or media not loaded
G: Drive not present or media not loaded
H: Drive not present or media not loaded
I: Drive not present or media not loaded
Drive X: | 276.80 Mb Total Space | 0.00 Mb Free Space | 0.00% Space Free | Partition Type: CDFS

Computer Name: REATOGO
Current User Name: SYSTEM
Logged in as Administrator.

Current Boot Mode: Normal
Scan Mode: All users
Company Name Whitelist: Off
Skip Microsoft Files: Off
File Age = 30 Days
Output = Standard
Using ControlSet: ControlSet003

========== Win32 Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV - [2009/05/19 15:36:18 | 000,240,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Auto] -- C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\SeaPort\SeaPort.exe -- (SeaPort)
SRV - [2007/10/25 19:27:54 | 000,266,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\installer\WLSetupSvc.exe -- (WLSetupSvc)
SRV - [2007/10/18 15:31:54 | 000,098,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [On_Demand] -- C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\usnsvc.exe -- (usnjsvc)
SRV - [2006/02/23 13:14:12 | 002,161,152 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software, Inc.) [Auto] -- C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\WRSSSDK.exe -- (svcWRSSSDK)
SRV - [2004/05/12 23:32:38 | 000,045,056 | ---- | M] ( ) [Auto] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slserv.exe -- (SLService)
SRV - [2001/09/24 11:59:00 | 000,454,656 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Auto] -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\rtvscan.exe -- (Norton AntiVirus Server)
SRV - [2001/09/24 11:59:00 | 000,032,768 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Auto] -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\defwatch.exe -- (DefWatch)
SRV - [2001/08/17 18:36:54 | 000,086,016 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) [Auto] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\pctspk.exe -- (Pctspk)

========== Driver Services (All) ==========

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand] -- -- (WDICA)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (ultra)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (TosIde)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (symc8xx)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (symc810)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (sym_u3)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (sym_hi)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (Sparrow)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (Simbad)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (ql1280)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (ql1240)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (ql12160)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (Ql10wnt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (ql1080)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (perc2hib)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (perc2)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand] -- -- (PDRFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand] -- -- (PDRELI)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand] -- -- (PDFRAME)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand] -- -- (PDCOMP)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (PCIIde)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System] -- -- (PCIDump)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (mraid35x)
DRV - File not found [Adapter | Disabled] -- -- (Meep2ttuis)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System] -- -- (lbrtfdc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (IntelIde)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (ini910u)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (i2omp)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System] -- -- (i2omgmt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (hpn)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (dpti2o)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (dac960nt)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (dac2w2k)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (Cpqarray)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (CmdIde)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | System] -- -- (Changer)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (cd20xrnt)


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

DRV - File not found [Kernel | On_Demand] -- -- (catchme)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (Atdisk)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (asc3550)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (asc3350p)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (asc)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (amsint)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (AliIde)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (aic78xx)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (aic78u2)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (Aha154x)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (adpu160m)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (abp480n5)
DRV - File not found [Kernel | Disabled] -- -- (Abiosdsk)
DRV - [2010/03/17 04:00:00 | 001,324,720 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VirusDefs\20100317.021\NAVEX15.SYS -- (NAVEX15)
DRV - [2010/03/17 04:00:00 | 000,084,912 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VirusDefs\20100317.021\NAVENG.SYS -- (NAVENG)
DRV - [2009/12/31 12:14:12 | 000,352,640 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\srv.sys -- (Srv)
DRV - [2009/12/04 10:41:55 | 000,453,760 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mrxsmb.sys -- (MRxSmb)
DRV - [2009/10/20 10:58:48 | 000,263,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\http.sys -- (HTTP)
DRV - [2009/06/30 12:37:16 | 000,028,552 | ---- | M] (Panda Security, S.L.) [File_System | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pavboot.sys -- (pavboot)
DRV - [2009/06/22 07:34:52 | 000,092,544 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ksecdd.sys -- (KSecDD)
DRV - [2008/08/14 05:51:43 | 000,138,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\afd.sys -- (AFD)
DRV - [2008/06/20 06:45:13 | 000,360,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys -- (Tcpip)
DRV - [2007/11/13 06:25:53 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] (Macrovision Corporation, Macrovision Europe Limited, and Macrovision Japan and Asia K.K.) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\secdrv.sys -- (Secdrv)
DRV - [2007/04/23 06:32:54 | 000,364,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\update.sys -- (Update)
DRV - [2007/02/09 07:10:35 | 000,574,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | Disabled] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ntfs.sys -- (Ntfs)
DRV - [2006/09/28 22:00:34 | 000,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WudfRd.sys -- (WudfRd)
DRV - [2006/09/28 21:55:50 | 000,077,568 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\WudfPf.sys -- (WudfPf)
DRV - [2006/08/21 05:14:58 | 000,128,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fltmgr.sys -- (FltMgr)
DRV - [2006/06/14 05:00:45 | 000,082,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys -- (wdmaud)
DRV - [2006/06/14 04:47:46 | 000,006,400 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\splitter.sys -- (splitter)
DRV - [2006/06/14 04:47:45 | 000,172,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys -- (kmixer)
DRV - [2006/05/05 05:47:57 | 000,174,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rdbss.sys -- (Rdbss)
DRV - [2006/02/23 12:48:34 | 000,078,336 | ---- | M] (Webroot Software (www.webroot.com)) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ssi.sys -- (SSI)
DRV - [2006/02/14 20:22:26 | 000,142,464 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aec.sys -- (aec)
DRV - [2006/01/24 20:38:40 | 000,078,720 | R--- | M] (Netgear Inc. ) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\FA311XP.SYS -- (RTL8023xp)
DRV - [2005/06/10 00:09:46 | 000,139,528 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rdpwd.sys -- (RDPWD)
DRV - [2004/09/29 18:28:37 | 000,134,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ipnat.sys -- (IpNat)
DRV - [2004/08/04 05:01:08 | 000,040,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\termdd.sys -- (TermDD)
DRV - [2004/08/04 05:01:08 | 000,021,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tdtcp.sys -- (TDTCP)
DRV - [2004/08/04 05:01:08 | 000,012,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tdpipe.sys -- (TDPIPE)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:15:56 | 000,060,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sysaudio.sys -- (sysaudio)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:15:54 | 000,064,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\serial.sys -- (Serial)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:15:22 | 000,107,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mup.sys -- (Mup)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:14:38 | 000,162,816 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\netbt.sys -- (NetBT)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:14:38 | 000,052,736 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\i8042prt.sys -- (i8042prt)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:14:32 | 000,091,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ndiswan.sys -- (NdisWan)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:14:30 | 000,182,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ndis.sys -- (NDIS)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:14:30 | 000,074,752 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ipsec.sys -- (IPSec)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:14:28 | 000,048,384 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\raspptp.sys -- (PptpMiniport) WAN Miniport (PPTP)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:14:24 | 000,051,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rasl2tp.sys -- (Rasl2tp) WAN Miniport (L2TP)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:14:18 | 000,143,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | Disabled] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fastfat.sys -- (Fastfat)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:14:12 | 000,063,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | Disabled] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdfs.sys -- (Cdfs)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:10:30 | 000,085,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nabtsfec.sys -- (NABTSFEC)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:10:22 | 000,019,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wstcodec.sys -- (WSTCODEC)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:10:18 | 000,017,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ccdecode.sys -- (CCDECODE)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:10:18 | 000,011,136 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slip.sys -- (SLIP)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:10:14 | 000,015,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\streamip.sys -- (streamip)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:10:14 | 000,010,880 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ndisip.sys -- (NdisIP)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:10:12 | 000,048,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\61883.sys -- (61883)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:10:12 | 000,038,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avc.sys -- (Avc)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:10:10 | 000,061,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ohci1394.sys -- (ohci1394)


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

DRV - [2004/08/04 03:10:00 | 000,051,328 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msdv.sys -- (MSDV)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:08:48 | 000,031,616 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbccgp.sys -- (usbccgp)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:08:48 | 000,026,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBSTOR.SYS -- (USBSTOR)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:08:44 | 000,057,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys -- (usbhub)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:08:38 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys -- (usbuhci)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:08:22 | 000,010,624 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys -- (gameenum)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:08:06 | 000,030,080 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\modem.sys -- (Modem)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:07:58 | 000,002,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys -- (drmkaud)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:07:48 | 000,119,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pcmcia.sys -- (Pcmcia)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:07:48 | 000,068,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pci.sys -- (PCI)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:07:48 | 000,015,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mssmbios.sys -- (mssmbios)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:07:44 | 000,042,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\viaagp.sys -- (viaagp)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:07:40 | 000,052,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmusic.sys -- (DMusic)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:07:38 | 000,187,776 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\acpi.sys -- (ACPI)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:07:18 | 000,799,744 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) [Kernel | Disabled] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmboot.sys -- (dmboot)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:07:18 | 000,153,344 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmio.sys -- (dmio)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:07:08 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vga.sys -- (VgaSave)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:06:26 | 000,073,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sr.sys -- (sr)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:05:08 | 000,041,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\raspppoe.sys -- (RasPppoe)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:05:04 | 000,014,336 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\asyncmac.sys -- (AsyncMac)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:04:58 | 000,034,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wanarp.sys -- (Wanarp)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:04:46 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ipinip.sys -- (IpInIp)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:04:20 | 000,069,120 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\psched.sys -- (PSched)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:04:14 | 000,035,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msgpc.sys -- (Gpc)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:03:22 | 000,034,560 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\netbios.sys -- (NetBIOS)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:03:14 | 000,012,928 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ndisuio.sys -- (Ndisuio)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:01:26 | 000,025,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbprint.sys -- (usbprint)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:01:16 | 000,196,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rdpdr.sys -- (rdpdr)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:00:58 | 000,181,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mrxdav.sys -- (MRxDAV)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:00:48 | 000,011,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\irenum.sys -- (IRENUM)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:00:44 | 000,030,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\npfs.sys -- (Npfs)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:00:42 | 000,019,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msfs.sys -- (Msfs)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:00:32 | 000,066,176 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [File_System | Disabled] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\udfs.sys -- (Udfs)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:00:18 | 000,052,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\volsnap.sys -- (VolSnap)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:00:16 | 000,041,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\imapi.sys -- (Imapi)
DRV - [2004/08/04 03:00:08 | 000,029,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ip6fw.sys -- (ip6fw)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:56 | 000,036,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\disk.sys -- (Disk)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:56 | 000,011,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfloppy.sys -- (Sfloppy)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:54 | 000,049,536 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys -- (Cdrom)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:44 | 000,095,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atapi.sys -- (atapi)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:44 | 000,005,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\viaide.sys -- (ViaIde)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:38 | 000,057,472 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\redbook.sys -- (redbook)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:28 | 000,027,392 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fdc.sys -- (Fdc)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:28 | 000,020,480 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\flpydisk.sys -- (Flpydisk)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:20 | 000,042,496 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\p3.sys -- (P3)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:08 | 000,080,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\parport.sys -- (Parport)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:59:08 | 000,015,488 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\serenum.sys -- (serenum)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:46 | 000,015,104 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbscan.sys -- (usbscan)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:42 | 000,007,552 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mskssrv.sys -- (MSKSSRV)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:42 | 000,004,992 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mspqm.sys -- (MSPQM)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:42 | 000,004,352 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swenum.sys -- (swenum)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:40 | 000,005,504 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mstee.sys -- (MSTEE)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:40 | 000,005,376 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mspclock.sys -- (MSPCLOCK)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:34 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kbdclass.sys -- (Kbdclass)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:34 | 000,023,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mouclass.sys -- (Mouclass)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:32 | 000,059,904 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atmarpc.sys -- (Atmarpc)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:32 | 000,042,240 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys -- (MountMgr)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:30 | 000,061,824 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nic1394.sys -- (NIC1394)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:58:30 | 000,060,800 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\arp1394.sys -- (Arp1394)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:41:40 | 000,180,360 | ---- | M] (Smart Link) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ntmtlfax.sys -- (NtMtlFax)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:31:34 | 000,020,992 | ---- | M] (Realtek Semiconductor Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RTL8139.sys -- (rtl8139) Realtek RTL8139(A/B/C)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:29:56 | 001,897,408 | ---- | M] (NVIDIA Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nv4_mini.sys -- (nv)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:29:28 | 000,701,440 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ati2mtag.sys -- (ati2mtag)


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

DRV - [2004/08/04 02:10:00 | 000,049,024 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mstape.sys -- (MSTAPE)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:10:00 | 000,013,696 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\avcstrm.sys -- (AVCSTRM)
DRV - [2004/08/04 02:07:56 | 000,059,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\USBAUDIO.sys -- (usbaudio) USB Audio Driver (WDM)
DRV - [2004/08/04 01:58:36 | 000,014,848 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kbdhid.sys -- (kbdhid)
DRV - [2004/05/12 22:41:32 | 000,652,360 | ---- | M] ( ) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slntamr.sys -- (Slntamr)
DRV - [2004/05/12 22:38:02 | 000,014,408 | ---- | M] ( ) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\RecAgent.sys -- (RecAgent)
DRV - [2004/05/12 22:35:08 | 000,231,224 | ---- | M] ( ) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys -- (Mtlmnt5)
DRV - [2004/05/12 22:29:50 | 000,100,384 | ---- | M] ( ) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slnthal.sys -- (SlNtHal)
DRV - [2004/05/12 22:28:06 | 001,395,296 | ---- | M] ( ) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys -- (Mtlstrm)
DRV - [2004/05/12 22:21:18 | 000,013,232 | ---- | M] ( ) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys -- (SlWdmSup)
DRV - [2003/11/11 22:55:00 | 000,009,856 | ---- | M] (Padus, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfc.sys -- (pfc)
DRV - [2003/09/10 18:46:22 | 000,017,136 | ---- | M] (Sonic Solutions) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pxhelp20.sys -- (PxHelp20)
DRV - [2001/09/24 11:59:00 | 000,176,208 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\navap.sys -- (NAVAP)
DRV - [2001/09/24 11:59:00 | 000,057,696 | ---- | M] (Symantec Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\Program Files\Symantec\SYMEVENT.SYS -- (SymEvent)
DRV - [2001/09/24 11:59:00 | 000,009,232 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | Auto] -- C:\Program Files\NavNT\Navapel.sys -- (NAVAPEL)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,125,056 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ftdisk.sys -- (Ftdisk)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,038,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ndproxy.sys -- (NDProxy)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,035,840 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\isapnp.sys -- (isapnp)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,034,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fips.sys -- (Fips)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,032,896 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ipfltdrv.sys -- (IpFilterDriver)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,032,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkfwd.sys -- (NwlnkFwd)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,018,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\partmgr.sys -- (PartMgr)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,018,688 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cdaudio.sys -- (Cdaudio)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,017,792 | ---- | M] (Parallel Technologies, Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ptilink.sys -- (Ptilink)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,016,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\raspti.sys -- (Raspti)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,013,952 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\cbidf2k.sys -- (cbidf2k)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,012,416 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nwlnkflt.sys -- (NwlnkFlt)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,012,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ws2ifsl.sys -- (WS2IFSL)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,011,648 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Disabled] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\acpiec.sys -- (ACPIEC)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,009,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ndistapi.sys -- (NdisTapi)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,008,832 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rasacd.sys -- (RasAcd)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,007,936 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Recognizer | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\fs_rec.sys -- (Fs_Rec)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,006,784 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\parvdm.sys -- (ParVdm)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,005,888 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corp., Veritas Software.) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dmload.sys -- (dmload)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rdpcdd.sys -- (RDPCDD)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mnmdd.sys -- (mnmdd)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,004,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\beep.sys -- (Beep)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,002,944 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | System] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\null.sys -- (Null)
DRV - [2001/08/23 08:00:00 | 000,002,864 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Adapter | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsock.dll -- (Winsock)
DRV - [2001/08/17 18:05:16 | 000,028,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\OVCD.sys -- (QCDonner)
DRV - [2001/08/17 17:58:12 | 000,022,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | Auto] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\umaxpcls.sys -- (UMAXPCLS)
DRV - [2001/08/17 17:57:38 | 000,016,128 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MODEMCSA.sys -- (MODEMCSA)
DRV - [2001/08/17 17:02:20 | 000,009,600 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\hidusb.sys -- (HidUsb)
DRV - [2001/08/17 16:48:00 | 000,012,160 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mouhid.sys -- (mouhid)
DRV - [2001/08/17 10:00:52 | 000,054,272 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys -- (swmidi)
DRV - [2001/08/17 09:59:44 | 000,003,072 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\audstub.sys -- (audstub)
DRV - [2001/08/17 09:28:16 | 000,397,502 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vpctcom.sys -- (Vpctcom)
DRV - [2001/08/17 09:28:16 | 000,064,605 | ---- | M] (PCtel, Inc.) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vvoice.sys -- (Vvoice)
DRV - [2001/08/17 09:28:14 | 000,604,253 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.) [Kernel | Boot] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vmodem.sys -- (Vmodem)
DRV - [2001/08/17 09:28:14 | 000,112,574 | ---- | M] (PCTEL, INC.) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ptserlp.sys -- (Ptserlp)
DRV - [2001/08/17 08:49:34 | 000,023,552 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atixbar.sys -- (ATIXBAR) ATI Video Audio Crossbar (ATIXBar)
DRV - [2001/08/17 08:49:28 | 000,017,152 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys -- (ATITVAUDIO) WDM TVAudio (ATITVSnd)
DRV - [2001/08/17 08:49:22 | 000,017,152 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atitunep.sys -- (ATITUNEP) ATI TV Tuner (ATITuneP)
DRV - [2001/08/17 08:49:04 | 000,046,464 | ---- | M] () [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys -- (AtiBt829) WDM Video Capture For AIW (AtiBt829)
DRV - [2001/08/17 08:49:00 | 000,075,136 | ---- | M] (ATI Technologies Inc.) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atimpae.sys -- (atirage3)
DRV - [2001/08/17 08:19:34 | 000,036,480 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sfmanm.sys -- (sfman) Creative SoundFont Manager Driver (WDM)
DRV - [2001/08/17 08:19:28 | 000,006,912 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctlfacem.sys -- (emu10k1) Creative Interface Manager Driver (WDM)
DRV - [2001/08/17 08:19:26 | 000,283,904 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emu10k1m.sys -- (emu10k) Creative SB Live! (WDM)
DRV - [2001/08/17 08:19:20 | 000,003,712 | ---- | M] (Creative Technology Ltd.) [Kernel | On_Demand] -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctljystk.sys -- (ctljystk)


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

========== Standard Registry (All) ==========

========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Secondary_Page_URL = [binary data]
IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Extensions Off Page = about:NoAdd-ons
IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\system32\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Security Risk Page = about:SecurityRisk
IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchcust.htm
IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomSearch = 
IE - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://ie.search.msn.com/{SUB_RFC1766}/srchasst/srchasst.htm

IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=iesearch
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.microsoft.com/isapi/redir.dll?prd=ie&ar=msnhome
IE - HKU\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\LocalService_ON_C\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

IE - HKU\NetworkService_ON_C\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\{40019E04-3165-43F6-B6A0-1FE41A7FA706}: C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\{40019E04-3165-43F6-B6A0-1FE41A7FA706} [2000/05/21 17:08:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components [2000/05/26 10:45:02 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKLM\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 3.6\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins [2000/05/26 10:44:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]

[2000/05/26 10:44:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2000/05/26 10:44:55 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}
[2010/01/15 23:09:51 | 000,023,000 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components\browserdirprovider.dll
[2010/01/15 23:09:52 | 000,138,712 | ---- | M] (Mozilla Foundation) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\components\brwsrcmp.dll
[2010/01/15 23:09:53 | 000,064,984 | ---- | M] (mozilla.org) -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npnul32.dll
[2010/01/15 20:13:03 | 000,001,394 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\amazondotcom.xml
[2010/01/15 20:13:03 | 000,002,193 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\answers.xml
[2010/01/15 20:13:03 | 000,001,534 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\creativecommons.xml
[2010/01/15 20:13:03 | 000,002,344 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\eBay.xml
[2010/01/15 20:13:03 | 000,002,371 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\google.xml
[2010/01/15 20:13:03 | 000,001,178 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\wikipedia.xml
[2010/01/15 20:13:03 | 000,001,096 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\searchplugins\yahoo.xml

O1 HOSTS File: ([2000/06/08 06:52:57 | 000,000,098 | ---- | M]) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc\Hosts
O1 - Hosts: 127.0.0.1 localhost
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: (Skype add-on (mastermind)) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O2 - BHO: (Search Helper) - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKU\.DEFAULT\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (&Address) - {01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O3 - HKU\.DEFAULT\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (&Links) - {0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [HPWH myPrintMileage Agent] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\hp business inkjet 1100 series\Toolbox\mpm.exe ()
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (reboot)] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Microsoft Default Manager] C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Default Manager\DefMgr.exe (Microsoft Corp.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe (Microsoft® Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [QuickTime Task] C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe (Apple Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe (Webroot Software, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe (Sun Microsystems, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [TkBellExe] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe (RealNetworks, Inc.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [vptray] C:\Program Files\NavNT\vptray.exe (Symantec Corporation)


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce: [*Restore] C:\WINDOWS\System32\restore\rstrui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce: [Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware] C:\Program Files\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\RunOnce: [NoIE4StubProcessing] File not found
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE (Microsoft Corporation)
O4 - Startup: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-us\bin\WindowsSearch.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O6 - HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main present
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDrives = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: HonorAutoRunSetting = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: dontdisplaylastusername = 0
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticecaption = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: legalnoticetext = 
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: shutdownwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: undockwithoutlogon = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: DisableRegistryTools = 0
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 323
O7 - HKU\.DEFAULT\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveAutoRun = 67108863
O7 - HKU\LocalService_ON_C\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\Muhammed_Amin_ON_C\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O7 - HKU\NetworkService_ON_C\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = 145
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Skype add-on for Internet Explorer - {5067A26B-1337-4436-8AFE-EE169C2DA79F} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll (Skype Technologies S.A.)
O9 - Extra Button: Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Namo SWF Catcher - {E19ADC6E-3909-43E4-9A89-B7B676377EE3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SourceTec\SWF Catcher\InternetExplorer.htm ()
O9 - Extra Button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winrnr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - NameSpace_Catalog5\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 [] - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000001 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000002 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000003 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000004 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000005 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvpsp.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000006 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000007 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000008 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000009 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000010 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000011 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000012 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000013 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000014 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000015 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000016 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000017 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000018 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000019 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000020 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000021 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000022 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O10 - Protocol_Catalog9\Catalog_Entries\000000000023 - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswsock.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} http://officeint.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control)
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204 (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool)
O16 - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {8FFBE65D-2C9C-4669-84BD-5829DC0B603C} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/ultrashim.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

O16 - DPF: {9191F686-7F0A-441D-8A98-2FE3AC1BD913} http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/cabs/as2stubie.cab (ActiveScan 2.0 Installer Class)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0015-0000-0006-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.5.0/jinstall-1_5_0_06-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.5.0_06)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0002-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_02-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_02)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.6.0/jinstall-1_6_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Java Plug-in 1.6.0_13)
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/swflash.cab (Shockwave Flash Object)
O16 - DPF: DirectAnimation Java Classes file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\dajava.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16 - DPF: Microsoft XML Parser for Java file://C:\WINDOWS\Java\classes\xmldso.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.1.1
O18 - Protocol\Handler\about {3050F406-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdl {3dd53d40-7b8b-11D0-b013-00aa0059ce02} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\cdo {CD00020A-8B95-11D1-82DB-00C04FB1625D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Folders\PKMCDO.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\dvd {12D51199-0DB5-46FE-A120-47A3D7D937CC} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\file {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ftp {79eac9e3-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\gopher {79eac9e4-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http {79eac9e2-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\http\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https {79eac9e5-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\https\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ipp - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\javascript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\livecall {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.8.5.1302.1018.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\local {79eac9e7-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mailto {3050f3DA-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mhtml {05300401-BCBC-11d0-85E3-00C04FD85AB4} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetcomm.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mk {79eac9e6-baf9-11ce-8c82-00aa004ba90b} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp - No CLSID value found
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\0x00000001 {E1D2BF42-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msdaipp\oledb {E1D2BF40-A96B-11d1-9C6B-0000F875AC61} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\Ole DB\MSDAIPP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-its {9D148291-B9C8-11D0-A4CC-0000F80149F6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\itss.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\ms-itss {0A9007C0-4076-11D3-8789-0000F8105754} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Information Retrieval\MSITSS.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\msnim {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\msgrapp.8.5.1302.1018.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap {3D9F03FA-7A94-11D3-BE81-0050048385D1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Components\10\OWC10.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\mso-offdap11 {32505114-5902-49B2-880A-1F7738E5A384} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Components\11\OWC11.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\res {3050F3BC-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\skype4com {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll (Skype Technologies)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\sysimage {76E67A63-06E9-11D2-A840-006008059382} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\tv {CBD30858-AF45-11D2-B6D6-00C04FBBDE6E} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvidctl.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\vbscript {3050F3B2-98B5-11CF-BB82-00AA00BDCE0B} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mshtml.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Handler\wia {13F3EA8B-91D7-4F0A-AD76-D2853AC8BECE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wiascr.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\Class Install Handler {32B533BB-EDAE-11d0-BD5A-00AA00B92AF1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\deflate {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\gzip {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\lzdhtml {8f6b0360-b80d-11d0-a9b3-006097942311} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urlmon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/webviewhtml {733AC4CB-F1A4-11d0-B951-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O18 - Protocol\Filter\text/xml {807553E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE11\MSOXMLMF.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\WINDOWS\system32\Userinit.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UIHost - (logonui.exe) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\logonui.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (rundll32 shell32) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: VMApplet - (Control_RunDLL "sysdm.cpl") - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sysdm.cpl (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\crypt32chain: DllName - crypt32.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\crypt32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\cryptnet: DllName - cryptnet.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cryptnet.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\cscdll: DllName - cscdll.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cscdll.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\NavLogon: DllName - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll - C:\WINDOWS\system32\NavLogon.dll ()
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\ScCertProp: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\Schedule: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\sclgntfy: DllName - sclgntfy.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sclgntfy.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\SensLogn: DllName - WlNotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\termsrv: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\WgaLogon: DllName - WgaLogon.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WgaLogon.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\wlballoon: DllName - wlnotify.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wlnotify.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - Winlogon\Notify\WRNotifier: DllName - WRLogonNTF.dll - C:\WINDOWS\System32\WRLogonNtf.dll (Webroot Software, Inc.)
O21 - SSODL: CDBurn - {fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: PostBootReminder - {7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: SysTray - {35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\stobject.dll (Microsoft Corporation)


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\webcheck.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - Browseui preloader - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - Component Categories cache daemon - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O28 - HKLM ShellExecuteHooks: {AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\shell32.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (msapsspc.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msapsspc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (schannel.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (digest.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\digest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O29 - HKLM SecurityProviders - (msnsspc.dll) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msnsspc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Authentication Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (kerberos) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\kerberos.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (msv1_0) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msv1_0.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (schannel) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\schannel.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O30 - LSA: Security Packages - (wdigest) - C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdigest.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
O31 - SafeBoot: AlternateShell - cmd.exe
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O32 - AutoRun File - [2005/01/11 01:25:12 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () - C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT -- [ NTFS ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2004/10/07 10:47:16 | 000,000,085 | ---- | M] () - E:\Autorun.inf -- [ FAT ]
O32 - AutoRun File - [2006/03/24 07:06:41 | 000,000,053 | R--- | M] () - X:\AUTORUN.INF -- [ CDFS ]
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *) - File not found
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (SsiEfr.e) - File not found
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2010/03/13 14:52:55 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\IETldCache
[2010/03/11 00:46:08 | 003,555,328 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\moviemk.exe
[2010/03/08 16:46:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ie8updates
[2010/03/08 02:34:17 | 000,594,432 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msfeeds.dll
[2010/03/08 02:34:16 | 000,055,296 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msfeedsbs.dll
[2010/03/08 02:34:12 | 001,985,536 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\iertutil.dll
[2010/03/08 02:34:06 | 011,070,464 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\ieframe.dll
[2010/03/06 17:33:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Application Data\Webroot
[2010/03/06 17:08:08 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\CSC
[2010/03/06 12:22:46 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\WBEM
[2010/03/06 12:20:49 | 000,000,000 | -H-D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\ie8
[2010/03/06 12:12:45 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zh-TW
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\zh-HK
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\tr-TR
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\sv-SE
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\pt-BR
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nl-NL
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\nb-NO
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ko-KR
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\it-IT
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\he-IL
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fr-FR
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\fi-FI
[2010/03/06 12:12:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\es-ES
[2010/03/06 12:12:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\en-US
[2010/03/06 12:12:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\el-GR
[2010/03/06 12:12:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\de-DE
[2010/03/06 12:12:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\da-DK
[2010/03/06 12:12:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\ar-SA
[2010/03/05 22:56:19 | 000,000,000 | -HSD | C] -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Cookies
[2010/03/03 21:46:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CatRoot_bak
[2010/03/03 21:38:18 | 000,272,128 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\bthport.sys
[2010/03/03 21:36:47 | 000,470,528 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\aclayers.dll
[2010/03/03 21:35:17 | 000,060,416 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\colbact.dll
[2010/03/03 21:32:04 | 000,331,776 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\msadce.dll
[2010/03/03 21:29:41 | 000,655,872 | ---- | C] (Microsoft Corporation) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\dllcache\mstscax.dll
[2006/02/01 03:20:57 | 000,014,992 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\winddx.sys
[2006/02/01 03:20:01 | 000,100,384 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slnthal.sys
[2006/02/01 03:20:01 | 000,013,232 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slwdmsup.sys
[2006/02/01 03:20:00 | 001,395,296 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlstrm.sys
[2006/02/01 03:20:00 | 000,652,360 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\slntamr.sys
[2006/02/01 03:20:00 | 000,231,224 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\mtlmnt5.sys
[2006/02/01 03:20:00 | 000,014,408 | ---- | C] ( ) -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\RecAgent.sys


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2010/03/25 21:20:54 | 000,262,144 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\NTUSER.DAT
[2010/03/25 19:51:52 | 000,237,568 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\NTUSER.DAT
[2010/03/25 19:51:49 | 000,002,048 | --S- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\bootstat.dat
[2010/03/25 19:51:46 | 000,000,006 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\SA.DAT
[2010/03/25 19:43:57 | 000,000,236 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\OGALogon.job
[2010/03/25 19:42:30 | 536,449,024 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2010/03/25 17:38:42 | 000,002,206 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\wpa.dbl
[2010/03/15 18:55:51 | 000,360,676 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2010/03/15 18:55:51 | 000,314,838 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfh009.dat
[2010/03/15 18:55:51 | 000,041,040 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\perfc009.dat
[2010/03/08 16:47:39 | 000,001,355 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\imsins.BAK
[2010/03/06 03:27:17 | 000,054,156 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.qfn
[2010/03/04 16:15:44 | 000,560,728 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\FNTCACHE.DAT

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2010/03/06 18:31:42 | 536,449,024 | -HS- | C] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2010/03/06 12:12:45 | 000,000,236 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tasks\OGALogon.job
[2009/08/03 19:07:42 | 000,403,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OGACheckControl.dll
[2007/08/29 02:33:42 | 000,167,880 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\uninstal.log
[2007/02/12 23:15:36 | 000,008,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CNMVS7D.DLL
[2006/02/10 01:35:20 | 000,102,912 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\islzma.dll
[2006/02/10 01:35:13 | 000,684,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\libeay32.dll
[2006/02/10 01:35:13 | 000,155,648 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ssleay32.dll
[2006/02/01 03:35:56 | 000,020,992 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\PICUNINS.DLL
[2006/02/01 03:35:54 | 000,000,059 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\FAX.INI
[2006/02/01 03:20:57 | 000,528,384 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLLights.dll
[2006/02/01 03:20:57 | 000,204,800 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\amr_cpl.dll
[2006/02/01 03:20:57 | 000,131,072 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLMOHServ.dll
[2006/02/01 03:20:00 | 000,200,704 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\slextspk.dll
[2006/02/01 03:20:00 | 000,163,840 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\SLGen.dll
[2006/02/01 03:20:00 | 000,049,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\coinst.dll
[2005/06/22 03:40:14 | 000,086,016 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\BinCoder.dll
[2005/06/05 20:32:24 | 000,063,730 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Program Files\viewsonicinstruct_xp.pdf
[2005/06/05 20:31:18 | 000,000,102 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\VSWizard.ini
[2005/03/18 00:32:11 | 000,000,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\tdlp32.ini
[2005/03/05 02:29:41 | 000,004,723 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\cdplayer.ini
[2005/03/02 22:00:01 | 000,000,137 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ppdrv.ini
[2005/01/13 00:48:23 | 000,226,816 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Documents and Settings\Muhammed Amin\Local Settings\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
[2005/01/13 00:17:19 | 000,000,275 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\videodeLuxe.INI
[2005/01/13 00:14:39 | 000,056,832 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\Iyvu9_32.dll
[2005/01/13 00:12:55 | 000,019,968 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\cpuinf32.dll
[2005/01/13 00:06:56 | 000,000,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\magix.ini
[2005/01/11 03:09:51 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\vpc32.INI
[2005/01/11 03:00:41 | 000,000,592 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\ODBC.INI
[2005/01/11 02:33:21 | 000,000,104 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpw1100k.ini
[2005/01/11 02:31:49 | 000,013,421 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbj1100.ini
[2005/01/11 02:30:33 | 000,000,360 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvspst.ini
[2005/01/11 02:30:32 | 000,001,114 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\hpbvnstp.ini
[2005/01/11 02:30:30 | 000,196,608 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\hpbvnstp.dll
[2005/01/10 15:37:37 | 000,017,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atitunep.sys
[2005/01/10 15:37:35 | 000,023,552 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\atixbar.sys


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

[2005/01/10 15:37:33 | 000,046,464 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AtiBt829.sys
[2005/01/10 15:37:31 | 000,017,152 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\ATITVSnd.sys
[2003/01/07 11:05:08 | 000,002,695 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\OUTLPERF.INI
[2002/12/10 04:00:00 | 001,708,032 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSO97V.DLL
[2002/12/10 04:00:00 | 000,036,864 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\DOCOBJ.DLL
[2002/12/10 04:00:00 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\MSORFS.DLL
[2002/12/10 04:00:00 | 000,032,768 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\HLINKPRX.DLL
[2001/09/24 11:59:00 | 000,045,056 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\NavLogon.dll
[2000/11/29 13:50:40 | 000,471,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\QTExporter.dll
[2000/09/18 21:12:40 | 000,023,040 | ---- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\CSSMS_IN.DLL
[2000/04/13 10:20:17 | 000,059,392 | R--- | C] () -- C:\WINDOWS\System32\streamhlp.dll

========== LOP Check ==========

[2007/01/17 00:54:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\MSNInstaller
[2010/03/25 19:43:57 | 000,000,236 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\OGALogon.job

========== Purity Check ==========

========== Custom Scans ==========

< MD5 for: AGP440.SYS >
[2004/08/04 05:05:44 | 018,738,937 | ---- | M] () .cab file -- C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cache\i386\sp2.cab:AGP440.sys
[2004/08/04 05:05:44 | 018,738,937 | ---- | M] () .cab file -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\sp2.cab:AGP440.sys
[2008/04/13 14:36:38 | 000,042,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=08FD04AA961BDC77FB983F328334E3D7 -- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\9866fb57abdc0ea2f5d4e132d055ba4e\agp440.sys
[2004/08/04 03:07:42 | 000,042,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2C428FA0C3E3A01ED93C9B2A27D8D4BB -- C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT\cache\agp440.sys
[2004/08/04 03:07:42 | 000,042,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2C428FA0C3E3A01ED93C9B2A27D8D4BB -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\agp440.sys
[2004/08/04 03:07:42 | 000,042,368 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=2C428FA0C3E3A01ED93C9B2A27D8D4BB -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\agp440.sys

< MD5 for: ATAPI.SYS >
[2002/08/29 04:50:10 | 010,158,890 | ---- | M] () .cab file -- C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cache\i386\sp1.cab:atapi.sys
[2004/08/04 05:05:44 | 018,738,937 | ---- | M] () .cab file -- C:\WINDOWS\Driver Cache\i386\sp2.cab:atapi.sys
[2004/08/04 05:05:44 | 018,738,937 | ---- | M] () .cab file -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\sp2.cab:atapi.sys
[2002/08/29 02:27:50 | 000,086,912 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=95B858761A00E1D4F81F79A0DA019ACA -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\atapi.sys
[2008/04/13 14:40:30 | 000,096,512 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=9F3A2F5AA6875C72BF062C712CFA2674 -- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\9866fb57abdc0ea2f5d4e132d055ba4e\atapi.sys
[2004/08/04 02:59:44 | 000,095,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=CDFE4411A69C224BD1D11B2DA92DAC51 -- C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT\cache\atapi.sys
[2004/08/04 02:59:44 | 000,095,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=CDFE4411A69C224BD1D11B2DA92DAC51 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\atapi.sys
[2004/08/04 02:59:44 | 000,095,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=CDFE4411A69C224BD1D11B2DA92DAC51 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\atapi.sys

< MD5 for: EVENTLOG.DLL >
[2008/04/13 20:11:53 | 000,056,320 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6D4FEB43EE538FC5428CC7F0565AA656 -- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\9866fb57abdc0ea2f5d4e132d055ba4e\eventlog.dll
[2004/08/04 04:56:44 | 000,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=82B24CB70E5944E6E34662205A2A5B78 -- C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT\cache\eventlog.dll
[2004/08/04 04:56:44 | 000,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=82B24CB70E5944E6E34662205A2A5B78 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\eventlog.dll
[2004/08/04 04:56:44 | 000,055,808 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=82B24CB70E5944E6E34662205A2A5B78 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\eventlog.dll
[2002/08/29 04:40:52 | 000,049,152 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=BF3C8CF53C77B48206B39910B6D6CBCC -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\eventlog.dll


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

< MD5 for: EXPLORER.EXE >
[2008/04/13 20:12:19 | 001,033,728 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=12896823FB95BFB3DC9B46BCAEDC9923 -- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\9866fb57abdc0ea2f5d4e132d055ba4e\explorer.exe
[2007/06/13 07:26:03 | 001,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=7712DF0CDDE3A5AC89843E61CD5B3658 -- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB938828\SP2QFE\explorer.exe
[2007/06/13 06:23:07 | 001,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=97BD6515465659FF8F3B7BE375B2EA87 -- C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT\cache\explorer.exe
[2007/06/13 06:23:07 | 001,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=97BD6515465659FF8F3B7BE375B2EA87 -- C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
[2007/06/13 06:23:07 | 001,033,216 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=97BD6515465659FF8F3B7BE375B2EA87 -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllcache\explorer.exe
[2004/08/04 04:56:50 | 001,032,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A0732187050030AE399B241436565E64 -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtUninstallKB938828$\explorer.exe
[2004/08/04 04:56:50 | 001,032,192 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A0732187050030AE399B241436565E64 -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\explorer.exe
[2002/08/29 04:41:24 | 001,004,032 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A82B28BFC2E4455FE43022A498C0EF0A -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\explorer.exe

< MD5 for: NETLOGON.DLL >
[2008/04/13 20:12:01 | 000,407,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=1B7F071C51B77C272875C3A23E1E4550 -- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\9866fb57abdc0ea2f5d4e132d055ba4e\netlogon.dll
[2002/08/29 04:41:08 | 000,399,360 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=3ADD563ED7A1C66E6F5E0F7A661AA96D -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\netlogon.dll
[2009/02/06 14:46:09 | 000,408,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6C476D33D82F1054849790181E8F7772 -- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB968389\SP2QFE\netlogon.dll
[2009/02/06 14:46:09 | 000,408,064 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=6C476D33D82F1054849790181E8F7772 -- C:\WINDOWS\$hf_mig$\KB975467\SP2QFE\netlogon.dll
[2004/08/04 04:56:46 | 000,407,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=96353FCECBA774BB8DA74A1C6507015A -- C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT\cache\netlogon.dll
[2004/08/04 04:56:46 | 000,407,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=96353FCECBA774BB8DA74A1C6507015A -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\netlogon.dll
[2004/08/04 04:56:46 | 000,407,040 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=96353FCECBA774BB8DA74A1C6507015A -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\netlogon.dll

< MD5 for: SCECLI.DLL >
[2004/08/04 04:56:46 | 000,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0F78E27F563F2AAF74B91A49E2ABF19A -- C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT\cache\scecli.dll
[2004/08/04 04:56:46 | 000,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0F78E27F563F2AAF74B91A49E2ABF19A -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\scecli.dll
[2004/08/04 04:56:46 | 000,180,224 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=0F78E27F563F2AAF74B91A49E2ABF19A -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\scecli.dll
[2002/08/29 04:41:12 | 000,174,592 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=97418A5C642A5C748A28BD7CF6860B57 -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\scecli.dll
[2008/04/13 20:12:05 | 000,181,248 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A86BB5E61BF3E39B62AB4C7E7085A084 -- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\9866fb57abdc0ea2f5d4e132d055ba4e\scecli.dll

< MD5 for: USERINIT.EXE >
[2004/08/04 04:56:58 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=39B1FFB03C2296323832ACBAE50D2AFF -- C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT\cache\userinit.exe
[2004/08/04 04:56:58 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=39B1FFB03C2296323832ACBAE50D2AFF -- C:\WINDOWS\ServicePackFiles\i386\userinit.exe
[2004/08/04 04:56:58 | 000,024,576 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=39B1FFB03C2296323832ACBAE50D2AFF -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
[2008/04/13 20:12:38 | 000,026,112 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=A93AEE1928A9D7CE3E16D24EC7380F89 -- C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download\9866fb57abdc0ea2f5d4e132d055ba4e\userinit.exe
[2002/08/29 04:41:28 | 000,022,016 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation) MD5=E931E0A2B8BF0019DB902E98D03662CB -- C:\WINDOWS\$NtServicePackUninstall$\userinit.exe

< %SYSTEMDRIVE%\*.* >
[2000/04/19 07:50:25 | 000,001,148 | ---- | M] () -- C:\aaw7boot.log
[2005/01/11 01:25:12 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT
[2005/01/11 02:50:38 | 000,000,211 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Boot.bak
[2000/04/20 07:17:44 | 000,000,281 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\boot.ini
[2004/08/04 02:00:00 | 000,260,272 | ---- | M] () -- C:\cmldr
[2000/05/17 16:44:18 | 000,032,388 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ComboFix.txt
[2005/01/11 01:25:12 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\CONFIG.SYS
[2010/03/25 19:55:18 | 000,036,350 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Extras.Txt
[2010/03/25 19:42:30 | 536,449,024 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2005/01/11 01:25:12 | 000,000,000 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\IO.SYS
[2005/01/11 01:25:12 | 000,000,000 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\MSDOS.SYS
[2005/01/11 02:43:58 | 000,047,564 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\NTDETECT.COM
[2005/01/11 02:43:58 | 000,250,032 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\ntldr
[2010/03/25 19:55:15 | 000,147,578 | ---- | M] () -- C:\OTL.Txt
[2000/04/27 15:15:18 | 000,115,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\outsound.bin
[2010/03/25 19:42:28 | 805,306,368 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\pagefile.sys
[2000/04/21 06:42:05 | 000,000,136 | ---- | M] () -- C:\VundoFix.txt
[2007/07/13 14:10:55 | 000,000,146 | ---- | M] () -- C:\YServer.txt
[2005/01/11 03:01:43 | 000,002,933 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\_NavCClt.Log

< %systemroot%\*./mp/s >

< %systemroot%\System32\config\*.sav >
[2005/01/10 15:33:18 | 000,094,208 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\default.sav
[2005/01/10 15:33:18 | 000,626,688 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\software.sav
[2005/01/10 15:33:18 | 000,401,408 | ---- | M] () -- C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\system.sav
< End of report >


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I find nothing wrong in that log. *How is the computer behaving?*


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

My father installed this Internt Explorer 8 update and ever since then, I can't get access to any programs, except Microsoft Word and Notepad (Even the Control Panel, I can't get access to some of the features). Every time I try to open any other program, I get this error message of not being able to open the file because access was denied and I may not have permission. So, that's what has been going on. Take care


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Download *WGADiag.exe* to the desktop of the sick computer. Run the program and follow the prompts. Once the scan is finished, select the Windows tab and click on Copy. Paste that information in a Notepad Document and in your next reply.


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

here's the WGADiag log. Take care

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0019.0):
-----------------------------------------
WGA Data-->
Validation Status: No Check PID
Validation Code: 4

Cached Validation Code: N/A
Windows Product Key: N/A, hr=0x80070002
Windows Product Key Hash: N/A, hr=0x80070002
Windows Product ID: N/A, hr=0x80070002
Windows Product ID Type: 
Windows License Type: 
Windows OS version: 5.1.2600.2.00010000.0.0.pro
ID: {02D3FAEA-6613-4221-8DCA-0CE11716D11A}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
WGA Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: N/A
Architecture: N/A
Build lab: N/A
TTS Error: N/A
Validation Diagnostic: FCEE394C-429-80040154_025D1FF3-344-80040154_025D1FF3-229-80040154_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_77F760FE-153-80070002_77F760FE-119-80070002_025D1FF3-257-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3_025D1FF3-307-80070002_025D1FF3-70-80070002_78155E4D-117-80070002
Resolution Status: N/A

WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A
Version: N/A

WGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: B4D0AA8B-543-80070002_77F760FE-153-80070002_77F760FE-119-80070002_B4D0AA8B-692-80070002_FCEE394C-429-80040154_025D1FF3-344-80040154_025D1FF3-229-80040154_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_77F760FE-153-80070002_77F760FE-119-80070002_025D1FF3-257-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3_025D1FF3-307-80070002_025D1FF3-70-80070002_B4D0AA8B-

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: 
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Win32)
Default Browser: X:\i386\iexplore.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\winlogon.exe[5.1.2600.2180]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\licdll.dll[hr = 0x80070714]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\ntoskrnl.exe[5.1.2600.2180]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\ntdll.dll[5.1.2600.5512]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\kernel32.dll[5.1.2600.2180]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\crypt32.dll[5.131.2600.2180]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\advapi32.dll[5.1.2600.2180]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\setupapi.dll[5.1.2600.2180]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\oembios.bin[hr = 0x80070714]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\oembios.dat[hr = 0x80070714]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\oembios.sig[hr = 0x80070714]
File Mismatch: X:\i386\system32\syssetup.dll[5.1.2600.2180]

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{02D3FAEA-6613-4221-8DCA-0CE11716D11A}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0019.0</Version><OS>5.1.2600.2.00010000.0.0.pro</OS><Architecture>x32</Architecture><PID/><SID/><SYSTEM/><BIOS/><HWID>94110F0001840056</HWID><UserLCID>0409</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>Eastern Standard Time(GMT-05:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>2</stat><msppid></msppid><name>Windows XPE</name><model>REATOGO-X-PE</model></SBID><OEM/><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults>

Licensing Data-->
N/A

Windows Activation Technologies-->
N/A

HWID Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
BIOS string matches: yes
Marker string from BIOS: 1F694:ASUSTeK Computer Inc|14FBB:Compaq Computer Corporation|12B23:GENUINE C&C INC
Marker string from OEMBIOS.DAT: N/A, hr = 0x80004005

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
N/A


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Follow the steps here to Validate your copy of Windows:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/938720


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry for getting back to you so late. I've been busy with school. Wanted to know if I do this validation prodecure with the computer starting up from the CD or set it back to the hard drive? Take care


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

brasilsoon said:


> Sorry for getting back to you so late. I've been busy with school. Wanted to know if I do this validation prodecure with the computer starting up from the CD or set it back to the hard drive? Take care


I don't understand your question.

The report from the WGADiagnostics shows that your copy of Windows is not validated. The Product ID is not recognized, therefore, it appears to be a cracked copy of Windows. You must validate in order to receive Updates from windows and support from us.


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

Didn't realize there was a validation issue with the computer. What I meant was from the last process I had to do in using the ISO/OTLPE program to startup the computer from the CD I burned the programs on. Not sure if I should startup the computer from the CD or just go ahead and change the setup back to the computer hard drive system.


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm referring to the boot process I had to do.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

brasilsoon said:


> Didn't realize there was a validation issue with the computer. What I meant was from the last process I had to do in using the ISO/OTLPE program to startup the computer from the CD I burned the programs on. Not sure if I should startup the computer from the CD or just go ahead and change the setup back to the computer hard drive system.


For as long as there is no boot CD in the CD_ROM, there is no need to change the boot sequence.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

By any chance, did you run *WGADiag.exe* throughout the Reatogo environment (OTLPE CD)?


----------



## brasilsoon (Dec 21, 2009)

yes, I did run the WGADiag. Thanks for the assistance


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

I asked you to run *WGADiag.exe* in Normal Mode. Never throughout the Reatogo environment (OTLPE CD)


----------

